# Your accumulated 3.x list?



## palleomortis (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm wondering what everyone else has managed to include in their 3.x list (Particularly WotC, but others too). Hers's mine:

Unknown assorted Dragon Mags.

WotC:

Complete Warrior
Heros of Battle
Cityscape
Races of stone
Libris Mortis
Complete Arcane
Manual of the Planes
Sandstorm
Races of the Wild
Frostburn
Savage Speceis
Complete Adventurer
Complete Psion
Book of Vile Darkness

Monster Manual I
Monster Manual II
Players Hand Book
Dungeon Masters Guide

Sharn, City of Towers

And several other books that aren't necisaraly mine


----------



## Crothian (Dec 7, 2007)

Way too much to list.  But I'm slowly thinning it out some.  I think I'm only around 500 d20 books these days.


----------



## jdrakeh (Dec 7, 2007)

PHB 3.5 (x3)
DMG 3.5 
MMI 3.5

Rules Compendium 
Spell Compendium
Unearthed Arcana

Heroes of Horror
Libris Mortis 
Lords of Madness 

City of Brass (box set)
Northern Crown: Adventures 
Northern Crown: Gazetteer
The Shackled City
The Slayers d20 (x2)

And every book in the Scarred Lands line, save for Relics & Rituals 2 and the 3.5 class splats.

[Edit: I have tons of other OGL stuff but only included D&D supplements and books per the OP.]


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sure I have over 1,000 titles, including all the 3.x WotC.


----------



## Treebore (Dec 7, 2007)

WOTC

PHB x3
PHB 3.5x3
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
DMG x2
MM x2
MM2
MM3
Fiend Folio
Epic LVL HB
Tome and Blood x2
Song and Silence
Sword and Fist
Defenders of The Faith
Hero Builders Guidebook
Monsters of Faerun
Character Sheets
Heart of Nightfang Spire
The Forge of Fury
DM Screen (3.0/3.5)
Deep Horizon
The Speaker in Dreams
Lord of the Iron Fortress
Bastion of Broken Souls
RttToEE
The Sunless Citadel
The Standing Stone
Draconomicon
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Complete Arcane
Complete Adventurer
Libris Mortis
Lords of Madness
Map Folio I, 2, and 3 (35)
Tile sets 1 to 5
Book of Swords
Unearthed Arcana
Fiendish Codex 1
PHB 2
DMG 2

Forgotten Realms

City of the Spider Queen
Campaign Setting
Magic of Faerun
Silver Marches

Wheel of Time
Oriental Adventures
D20 modern
Rokugan
Creatures of Rokugan
Magic of Rokugon
Secrets of the Dragon
D20 Traveller


Kalamar

Invasion of Arun'Kid
Midnights Terror
Root of All Evil
Harvest of Darkness
Geanavue
Players Guide
Atlas
Campaign setting
Forging darkness
Deathright
Siren's Prize
Coins end
Aldrivs Revenge
3.5 DM Screen (59)

Mystic Eye Games

The Witch of Loch-Durnan
The Pit ofLoch Durnan

Necromancer

Hall of the Rainbow Mage
The Lost City of Barakus x2
Demons and Devils
Vault of Larin Karr
Siege of Durgams Folly
Rappan Athuk 1 to 3
Rappan Athuk: Reloaded x3
Tomb of Abysthor
Where Chaos Reigns
Grey Citadel
The Crucible of Freya
A Lamentation of Thieves
Players Guide to The Wilderlands
Vampires and Liches
Book of Taverns
Necropolis
Durbanford
Mother of All Encounter Tables
BoneGarden
Raise The Dead 
Aberrations
Tome of horrors I
Tome of Horrors II
Tome of horrors 3
Wilderlandsx3
Caverns of Thracia
Dead Mans Chest
City State of the Inv. Overlord
Bards Gate
Diamond Fortress
Doom of Listonshire
Family Affair
Mother of all Treasure Tables
City of Brass
Coils of Set
Six Spheres

Troll Lord Games

Book of Familiars
Path of The Magi
Codex of Erde
Winter Runes
Dark Druids
The Fantastic Adventure
St. Anton's Fire
The Malady of Kings
The Mortality of Green
A Lion in the Ropes
Falsentheim: Dogs of War
Dzeebagd: Under Dark and Misty Ground
Yakhund: Into the Unkknown (99)
Castles and Crusades PH
C&C Monsters and Treasures
C&C Modules:
Assault on Black Tooth Ridge
Slag Heap
A3
A4 Fell Axe
Halflings Hall
Mysterious Tower
Forsaken Hand
Castle Zagyg (Gary Gygax's Greyhawk Castle) 
Haunted Highlands 1,2

Sword and Sorcery

Book of Eldritch Might 2: Songs andSouls of Power
Book of Eldritch Might 1
Book of Hallowed might
Mithril, City of golems
Hallowfaust, City of Necromancers
Vigil Watch: Warrens of the Ratmen
Complete Book of Might
Arcana Evolved
Relics and Rituals
Giants Skull
NeMorans Vault
Creature Collection
Creature Counters Goldx2

Goodman Games

DCC 1 to 39, 41, 51, 51.5
Judges Guild Fortress and Fire mods.
Complete Guide to Wererats
Comp. guide to Dopplegangers
Comp. guide to Liches
Blackmoor


Monsters of the Endless Dark
(seriously need to update this, like 15 more modules!)


Paradigm 

Spear of the Logain

Legends and Lairs-Fantasy Flight Games

Seafarers Handbook
Spells and Spellcraft
Traps and Treachery
Traps and Treachery II
Path of Magic
Portals and Planes
City Works
Dungeon Craft
Mythic Races

Fast Forward Entertainment

Dungeonworld
Wondrous Items of Power
Swords of Power

Citizen Games

Tome of The Dragon
Castle Dunmere
Secret at Greenrock

Green ronin

Book of the Righteous
Bleeding Edge 1 to 5
Hammer and Helm
Creatures of Freeport
Murder at the Vulgar Unicorn
Free Port Trilogy
Testament
Skull and Bones
Thieves World Gazeteer
Thieves World Sanctuary
SpiroBlakk
Eternal Rome
Mindshadows
Hamunaptra
Legions of Hell
Arcana: Societies of magic
Secret College of Necromancy
Tales of Freeportx2
Fang and Fury
The Book of Fiends
Thieves Quarter
Clerics Quarter
5th Year Anniversary of Freeport adventures
Witch's Handbook
Psychics Handbook
Nobles Handbook
Book of Fiends

Penumbra

Seven Strongholds
The Tide of Years
Thieves in the Forest
3 Days to kill
Belly of The Beast
touched by the Gods

AEG-Alderac entertainment

Monster
(see previously listed Rokugan)

Mongoose

Seas of Blood
Skraag, City of Orcs
Quintessential Samurai

Bastion Press

Alchemy and Herbalist
Spells and Magic
Pale Designs: Poisoners Handbook
Guildcraft
Oathbound: Domains of the Forge
Oathbound Plains of Penance
Villains x2
Faeiries
Arms and Armor
Allies and Adversaries
Minions

Gaming Frontiers issues 1-5



Ravenloft-Art Haus

Van Richtens Arsenal
Champions of Darkness
Gaz Vol 1-4
Core Rule Book
Denizens of Darkness x3
Ravenloft DMG
Ravenloft Limited Edition
Van Richten's Guide to the Walking Dead
Secrets of The Dread Realms x2

Scarab Games

Brotherhood of Prophecy

Paizo
Pathfinder 1 to 4
Their Game Mastery Tile sets, except the last two.

Lot and lots of PDF's, all legal, bought from ENWorld, RPGnow, and other sites.


This isn't complete, I really need to go through everything and find what I have forgotten to record, but I would bet this is 80% of what I own.


----------



## JustKim (Dec 7, 2007)

Let me show you my pokemon.


----------



## jester47 (Dec 7, 2007)

First nine of Jdrakehs post plus some (of the best) adventure material. 
I would add Draconomicon and PHB2, maybe the FCs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 7, 2007)

Dragon and Dungeon magazines up until they went digital only, Pathfinder since then.

Core 3Ed + Softcover splats
Arms & Equipment Guide
Oriental Adventures (complete)
Rokugan (complete)
Psionics Handbook
Ravenloft (complete)
Dragonlance (complete)
Forgotten Realms (complete)
Core 3.5Ed
All of the WotC Monster books
DMG2
PHB2
Magic Item Compendium
Spell Compendium
XPH
Draconomicon
Ghost Walk
Heroes of Horror
Dragon Compendium v1
Liber Mortis
Lords of Madness
Kingdoms of Kalamar
Goods & Gear
All of the "Complete" series
D20 Modern, Past, Future
Unearthed Arcana
Dark*Matter
Bo9S
ToM
MoI
Epic Handbook
BoED
BoVD
Races of the Wild, Destiny & Stone
Blackmoor
Thieves' World
Book of All Spells
When the Sky Fell
Second World Simulations
True Sorcery
Stormbringer D20
Northern Crown (complete)
Swashbuckling Adventures  (complete)
Iron Kingdoms (complete)
Iron Heroes
Arcana Unearthed/Arcana Evolved (complete)
Mutants & Masterminds 1Ed & 2Ed (complete)
Spycraft 1.0 & 2.0 (complete)
Midnight 2Ed
Book of the Righteous
Arsenal
Ultramodern Firearms D20
X-Crawl (complete)
CoC D20
Deadlands D20
Traveller D20
Grim Tales
Etherscope
Star Wars D20
Star Wars D20 2nd Edition
Dragonstar (complete)
Armageddon 2089
OGL Horror
Silver Age Sentinels D20
Aberrant D20
Fading Suns D20
Wheel of Time
Eldritch Sorcery
Eldritch Wizardry
The Psychic Handbook
Hyperconscious
Assorted Mongoose, Necromancer, Judges Guild, AEG, Paizo, Legends & Lairs, Sword & Sorcery Studios products, including Template books.

And more.

For the most part, I don't buy adventures, but I own a few.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 8, 2007)

JustKim said:
			
		

> Let me show you my pokemon.




Best post of the day. 

I have roughly three 3 foot shelves worth of 3.x books. No way I'm going to list them, but of WotC, only the core books, the Complete books and the Races books are represented, plus the planar books, the nicer monster books, and the Deity book. Everything else is a mixture. Troll Lords, Green Ronin and Necromancer are dominant, as well as Goodman Games, Bastion, and a bevy of Modern and Sci-Fi related books. Lots of 3.0 setting stuff.

But, the collection has been shrinking. I started thinning the WotC books out about a year ago. Ditched all my Scarred Lands and most of my Kalamar stuff already as well.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Dec 8, 2007)

My WotC products:

3.0 PH
3.0 DMG
3.0 MM
MM II
Book of Vile Darkness
Defenders of the Faith
Song and Silence
Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil
Red Hand of Doom

That's it (and I regret buying _Defenders of the Faith_ and _Song and Silence_ -- the rest of it was okay).

My favorite 3.X products didn't come from WotC, but from Necromancer, Green Ronin, and Malhavoc.  I'm not going to try listing all that stuff, though.


----------



## Greg K (Dec 8, 2007)

WOTC
-PHB
-DMG
-MM
-Unearthed Arcana
-Book of Vile Darkness

Alderac
-Swashbuckling Adventures

ENWorld
- Elements of Magic: Mythic Earth
- Elements of Magic: Revised
- Elements of Magic: Lyceian Arcana


Green Ronin
-Psychic's Handbook
-Shaman's Handbook
-Witch's Handbook

The Le Games
- Unorthodox Fighter (pdf)
- Unorthodox Paladins (pdf)
- Unorthodox Sorcerer (pdf)
- Unorthodox Witch (pdf)


Malhavoc
- Book of Eldritch Might (pdf)
- Demon God's Fane (pdf)

Mystic Eye Games
- Artificer's Handbook

Necromancer Games
- Tome of Horrors Revised (pdf)


Sword and Sorcery
- Hallowfaust: City of Necromancers
- Vigil Watch Assatthi

And I still want to get the following: 
Atlas games: Crime and Punishment, Dynasties and Demagogues, Occult Lore

Adamant: Fantasy Occupation, Hot Pursuit, Hot Pursuit on Foot

Goodman Games: Beyond Monks

Green Ronin: Advanced Bestiary, Book of Fiends, Cavalier's Handbook, Noble's Handbook, Medieval Player's Handbook

Highmoon: From Stone to Steel

Human Head Studios: Redhurst Academy

Lions Den: Fey

Malhavoc: Book of Iron Might, Book of Roguish Luck

Mongoose: Quintessential Fighter, Quintessential Monk, Quintessential Rogue, Quintessential Sorcerer, Quintessential Wizard

Second World Simulations: Masters of Arms, Skill Focus: Talking

Silverthorne: Book of Templates

Skirmisher Press: Experts 3.5

WOTC: MM2, Fiend Folio, Dragonomicon, Fiendish Codex I, Lords of Madness, Heroes of Horror, Stormwrack, Complete Warrior, Arms and Equipment Guide


----------



## ivocaliban (Dec 8, 2007)

*WOTC*

Player's Handbook 3.5e
Player's Handbook 2
Dungeon Master's Guide 3.5e
Dungeon Master''s Screen 3.5e (_Dragon_ version)
Monster Manual 3.5e
Monster Manual 2
Fiend Folio
Epic Level Handbook
Draconomicon
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Complete Arcane
Complete Adventurer
Complete Mage
Complete Scoundrel
Complete Champion
Libris Mortis
Unearthed Arcana
Fiendish Codex I
Fiendish Codex II
Book of Vile Darkness
Book of Exalted Deeds
Races of Stone
Races of the Wild
Races of Destiny
Heroes of Battle*
Heroes of Horror
Spell Compendium
Magic Item Compendium
Savage Species
Manual of the Planes
Deities and Demigods
Stormwrack
Arms and Equipment Guide
Oriental Adventures


*-Greyhawk*

Gazetteer
Living Greyhawk Gazetteer
Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk


*-Forgotten Realms*

Campaign Setting
Player's Guide to Faerun
Magic of Faerun
Monsters of Faerun
Races of Faerun
Faiths and Pantheons
DM's Screen


*AEG*

Rokugan
Creatures of Rokugan
Magic of Rokugan
Fortunes and Winds
Way of the Samurai
Way of the Shugenja
Way of the Ninja
Way of the Open Hand
The Hidden Emperor
Secrets of the Lion
Secrets of the Scorpion
Secrets of the Unicorn
Secrets of the Mantis
Secrets of the Phoenix
Secrets of the Crab
Secrets of the Crane
Secrets of the Dragon
Secrets of the Shadowlands
Swashbuckling Adventures
Ships and Sea Battles


*Kalamar*

Campaign Setting
Player's Guide to the Sovereign Lands
Player's Primer
Geanavue: The Stones of Peace
Loona: Port of Intrigue
Atlas
3.5 DM Shield
Dangerous Denizens: The Monsters of Tellene
Salt and Sea Dogs: The Pirates of Tellene
Blood and Shadows: the Dark Elves of Tellene
Friend and Foe: the Elves and Bugbears of Tellene
Friend and Foe: the Gnomes and Kobolds of Tellene
Fury in the Wastelands: the Orcs of Tellene
Strength and Honor: the Mighty Hobgoblins of Tellene
Stealth and Style
Perils of Pekal*
Deathright*
Midnight's Terror*
Root of all Evil*
Forging Darkness*
Coin's End*


*Necromancer*

Players Guide to The Wilderlands
Wilderlands of High Fantasy (boxed set)
City State of the Invincible Overlord
Tome of Horrors (3.5e pdf)


*Fantasy Flight Games*

Dawnforge: Crucible of Legend
Dawnforge: Age of Legend
Dawnforge: Path of Legend
Midnight: 2nd Edition
Midnight: Sorcery and Shadow
Midnight: Steel and Shadow
Midnight: Minions of Shadow
Midnight: Under the Shadow


*Green Ronin*

Book of the Righteous*
Skull and Bones*
Advanced Bestiary*
Advanced Player's Handbook
Advanced Dungeon Master's Guide
Thieves' World Player's Manual*
Thieves World Gazetteer*
Thieves World Sanctuary*
Witch's Handbook*
Unholy Warrior's Handbook*
Shaman's Handbook*
Psychic's Handbook*


*Mongoose*

Conan: The Roleplaying Game (2nd Edition)
Seas of Blood


*Paizo*

Dragon Compendium, Volume I
Dragon magazine #298-359 (missing #344)
Dungeon magazine #112, #118-121


*Misc.*

Aerial Adventure Guide: Sky Captain's Handbook (Goodman Games)
Airships (Bastion Press)
Book of Erotic Fantasy (Valar)
The Book of Unusual Treasures (Bad Axe Games)
Broadsides! Naval Adventuring (Living Imagination)
A Game of Thrones (Guardians of Order)


*Have yet to arrive.


----------



## an_idol_mind (Dec 8, 2007)

Player's Handbook
Dungeon Master's Guide
Monster Manual
Assorted adventures


----------



## Aus_Snow (Dec 8, 2007)

Ack.

Several shelves' worth.


----------



## Tharkun (Dec 8, 2007)

WotC

Players Handbook 3.0
Dungeon Masters Guide 3.0
Monster Manual 3.0
Libris Mortis
Heroes of Horror
Tome & Blood
Defenders of the Faith
Masters of the Wild
Song & Silence
Sword & Fist
Unearthed Arcana

Third Party

Ultimate Monsters volume one
Iron Heroes core book

some other third party stuff.


----------



## megamania (Dec 8, 2007)

3 1/2 shelves that are roughly 30 inches wide in books

1 shelf of 2e

10 books of 1e

2 shelves of boxed 2e stuff

1000's of metal figures
1000's of plastic figures
several hundred PVC / Toys used as figures / terrian

and in dept over my head........


----------



## megamania (Dec 8, 2007)

Forgot-

Dragon CD (1-150)
Dragon 170 to cancellation

Dungeon 90- cancellation

handful of White dwarf

Burning Sands early 3.0 Darksun stuff


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 8, 2007)

Numerous Dragon magazines, a few Dungeon magazines, a few Dungeon/Polyhedron magazines.....

_WotC:_
3.0 Player's Handbook
3.0 Dungeon Master's Guide
3.0 Monster Manual
Monster Manual II
Fiend Folio
Arms & Equipment Guide
Stronghold Builder's Guidebook
Hero Builder's Guidebook (it's handy for naming PCs/NPCs)
Deities & Demigods
Manual of the Planes
Epic Level Handbook
Savage Species
Psionics Handbook
Oriental Adventures
Sword & Fist
Tome & Blood
Song & Silence
Defenders of the Faith
Masters of the Wild
Living Greyhawk Gazeteer
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Monsters of Faerun
Lords of Darkness
Magic of Faerun
Tome of Battle: The Book of Nine Swords _(my only 3.5 purchase)_

_Other:_
Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed
AEG's Rokugan: Oriental Adventures Campaign Setting
AEG's Dragons
FFG's Seafarer's Handbook
FFG's Traps & Treachery
Everquest d20: Player's Handbook (only partially counts, not fully compatible with 3E but close)
Everquest d20: Monsters of Norrath (likewise)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2007)

*My D20/OGL Book Collection*

Here we go. It's rather long so I'll sblock it into groups.

[sblock=3.X/D20/OGL/Pathfinder][sblock=3.0 WotC Books]PHB 3.0
DnD Gazetteer
Hero Builder's Guidebook
Defenders of the Faith
Masters of the Wild
Song & Silence
Sword & Fist
Tome & Blood
Stronghold Builder's Guidebook
AP1: The Sunless Citadel
AP2: Forge of Fury
AP3: The Speaker in Dreams
AP4: The Standing Stone
AP5: Heart of the Nightfang Spire
AP6: Deep Horizon
AP7: Lord of the Iron Fortress
AP8: Bastion of Broken Souls[/sblock]
[sblock=3.X WotC Books]PHB 3.5 SE
PHB 3.5
Deluxe Player Character Sheets
PHB II
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
MM II
Barrow of the Forgotten King
Fortress of the Yuan-ti
Scourge of the Howling Horde
Sinister Spire
Arms & Equipment Guide
Book of Exalted Deeds
Book of Vile Darkness
Cityscape
Complete Adventurer
Complete Arcane
Complete Champion
Complete Divine
Complete Mage
Complete Psionic
Complete Scoundrel
Complete Warrior
Deities & Demigods
Draconomicon
Dragon Magic
Drow of the Underdark
Dungeonscape
Epic Level Handbook
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
Fantastic Locations: City of Peril
Fiend Folio
Frostburn
Ghostwalk 
Heroes of Battle
Heroes of Horror
Libris Mortis
Magic Item Compendium
Manual of the Planes
Magic of Incarnum
Miniatures Handbook
Oriental Adventures
Planar Handbook
Races of Destiny
Races of the Dragon
Races of Stone
Races of the Wild
Rules Compendium
Sandstorm
Savage Species
Spell Compendium
Sormwrack
Tome of Magic
Unearthed Arcana
Weapons of Leacy[/sblock]
[sblock=WotC/MWP 3.X Campaign Setting & Supplemental Books]Dragonlance 
Campaign Setting x2
Age of Mortals
War of the Lance

Eberron
Campaign Setting x2
Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen
Dragonmarked
Explorer's Handbook
Five Nations
Magic of Eberron
Player's Guide to Eberron
Races of Eberron
Secrets of Xen'Drik
Sharn: City of Towers
Stormreach

Forgotten Realms
Campaign Setting x2
Champions of Ruin
Champions of Valor
City of the Spider Queen
City of Splendors: Waterdeep
Dungeon Masters Screen
Faiths & Pantheons
Grand History of the Realms
Lost Empires of Faerûn
Magic of Faerûn
Monster Compendium: Monsetrs of Faerûn
Mysteries of the Moonsea
Power of Faerûn
Shining South
Silver Marches
Twilight Tomb
Unapproable East
Underdark

Wheel of Time
Prophecies of the Dragon[/sblock]
[sblock=Other WotC D20 Titles]Call of Cthulhu
D20 Modern Sample Chapter (Staple bound)
D20 Modern RPG
Menace Manual
Urban Arcana
Cyberscape
D20 Past[/sblock]
[sblock=D20/OGL Books]AEG
Evil
Stargate SG1 RPG
Accordlands: Master Codex
Accordlands: Campaign Adventure Book
Accordlands: Monsters & Lairs

Atlas Games
Northern Crown Gazetteer
Northern Crown New World Adventures
Nyambe: African Adventures
Nyambe: Ancestral Vault
Nyambe: Dire Spirits
Tide of Years
Touched by the Gods

Avalanche Press
Endless Sands: Arabian Adventures
Twilight of Atlantis

Bad Axe Games
Grim Tales

Bastion Press
Oathbound: Domains of the Forge

Dias Ex Machina Games
*Amethyst 3.5 Hardcover

Dog Soul
Kitsunemori

EnPublishing
War of the Burning Sky Campaign Guide
War of the Burning Sky Player's Guide
War of the Burning Sky #1: The Scouring of Gate Pass
War of the Burning Sky #2: The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar

Expeditious Retreat Press
1 on 1 Adventures #3: The forbidden Hills
Advanced Adventures: The Pod Caverns of the Sinister Shroom

Fantasy Flight Games
Dragonstar Starfarer's Handbook
Dragonstar Guide to the Galaxy
Mythic Races
Portals & Planes
Sorcery & Steam
Spellslinger

Fast Forward Entertainment
Demon Wars Campaign Setting
Devil's Player's Guide

Fiery Dragon
Plague of Dreams

Goodman Games
Aerial Adventure Guide
Blackmoor (Hardcover)
Book of Templates Deluxe
Broncosuarus Rex Core Rulebook
Broncosuarus Rex Cretasus Adventure Guide
Broncosuarus Rex Dinos That Never Were
Complete Guide to Dragonkin
Complete Guide to Doppelgangers
Complete Guide to Fey
Complete Guide to T-Rex
Complete Guide to Vampires
Complete Guide to Velicoraptors
Complete Guide to Wererats 
Complete Guide to Werewolves
Demon Hunter's Handbook
Dungeon Crawl Classics #51.5: The Sinister Secret of Whiterock
Etherscope: Just A Delivery
Lethal Legacies
Morningstar
Underdark Adventure Guide
Wicked Fantasy Factory
XCrawl: Dungeon Battle Brooklyn

Green Ronin
Arcana: Societies of Magic
Advanced Player's Manual
Advanced Gamemaster's Manual
Advanced Bestiary
Black Company Campaign Setting
Book of Fiends
Bow & Blade
Egyptian Adventures: Hamunaptra x2
Eternal Rome
Master Class: Avatar’s Handbook
Master Class: Noble’s Handbook
Master Class: Witch’s Handbook
Master Class: Shaman's Handbook
Medieval Player's Manual x2
Mutants & Masterminds 1st Ed
Mutants & Masterminds 2nd Ed
Races of Renown: Fang & Fury
Races of Renown: Wrath & Rage
Races of Renown: Hammer & Helm
Red Star Campaign Setting
Sidewinder: Recoiled

Kenzer Co
Kalamar Player's Guide
Kingdoms of Kalamar

Mongoose Publishing
Babylon 5 1st Ed
Babylon 5 2nd Ed
Babylon 5 Earth Allaince Factbook
Babylon 5 Minbari Federation
Cities of fantasy: Stormhaven
Encyclopaedia Arcane: Chronomancy
Encyclopaedia Arcane: Crossbreeding
Immortal's Handbook: Epic Bestairy Volume I
Lone Wolf RPG
Quintessential Elf
Quintessential Cleric
Quintessential Druid
Quintessential Wizard
Traveller's Tales: Ships of the Elves
Slayer's Guide to Gnolls
Slayer's Guide to Medusas
Slayer's Guide to Trolls
Slayer's Guide to Yuan-Ti

Nightshift Games
The Foundation

OtherWorld Creations
Diomin

Necromancer Games
Vindication

Paizo
Dragon Compendium
Dragon Magazine: All 3.X Issues
Dungeon Magazine: Various Assortment of 3.X Issues
Shackled City Adventure Path Hardcover

Pinnacle
Deadlands: Hell On Earth
Deadlands: Lost Colony

Quicklink Interactive (QLI)
Traveller20

RPG Objects
Darwin's World: The Foundationists

Second World Simulations
Second World Sourcebook

Skirmisher
Experts 3.0
Experts 3.5
Little Wars
Nuisances
Tests of Skill
Warriors

Sword Sorcery
Monte Cook's The World of Darkness
A Game of Thrones DLE
Advanced Player's Guide
City of Brass
Everquest Player's Handbook
Everquest Game Master's Guide
Everquest Monsters of Norrath
Creature Collection Revised
Player's Guide to Wizards, Bards & Sorcerers
Relics & Rituals
Relics & Rituals II: Lost 
Relics & Rituals: Excalibur
Scarred Lands Gazetteer Ghelspad
Scarred Lands Gazetteer Termana
Scarred Lands Campaign Setting Ghelspad
Scarred Lands The Wise & Wicked
Adventure!
Masque of the Red Death
Raveloft Campaign Setting
Ravenloft Player's Handbook
Ravenloft Dungeon Master's Guide
Ravenloft DMs Screen x2
Ravenloft Champions of Darkness
Ravenloft Gazetteer I
Ravenloft Gazetteer II
Ravenloft Gazetteer III
Ravenloft Heroes of Light
Ravenloft Secrets of the Dread Realms
Ravenloft Van Richten's Arsenal
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to the Walking Dead
WarCraft RPG
Arcana Evolved
Arcana Evolved: Transcendence
Beyond Countless Doorways
Book of Hallowed Might
Book of Iron Might
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Hyperconscious
Iron Heroes
Ptolus: Players Guide to Ptolus
Ptolus: Players Guide to Ptolus (5 Pack; unopened)
Ptolus: City by the Spire
Night of Dissolution

Thunderhead Games
Bluffside: City on the Edge

Troll Lord Games
Gary Gygax's Cosmos Builder
Gary Gygax's World Builder

Valar Project
Book of Erotic Fantasy x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Paizo's Pathfinder Product Lines]Pathfinder RPG Beta*
Pathfinder Chronicles Campaign Setting

Adventure Paths
Rise of the Runelords Players Guide x2
RotR: Burnt Offerings (Signed by James Jacobs)
Rise of the Runelords 1-6

Modules
D0: Hollow's Last Hope
D1: Crown of the Kobold King

Supplements
Classic Monsters Revisited
Gazetteer
Guide to Korvosa[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=4E/D20/GSL][sblock=4E WotC Books]PHB
Adventurer's Vault
Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide
AP1-H1: Keep on the Shadowfell[/sblock][/sblock]*Not yet received


----------



## Treebore (Dec 9, 2007)

For some reason it makes me feel better being pretty certain someone has more 3E books than I do. No, I am not going to do a full inventory to see if I am right. I may be wrong and then won't be able to say, "But Frukathka has more stuff than I do, I'm not all that bad!" I would rather be reasonably certain I am telling my wife the truth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2007)

Treebore said:
			
		

> For some reason it makes me feel better being pretty certain someone has more 3E books than I do. No, I am not going to do a full inventory to see if I am right. I may be wrong and then won't be able to say, "But Frukathka has more stuff than I do, I'm not all that bad!" I would rather be reasonably certain I am telling my wife the truth.



I keep a Word Document of my collection. I add to it when I get or place an order for new books. It helps to have a catalog of what you have when you game with a large group (like I Used to do).


----------



## Treebore (Dec 9, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I keep a Word Document of my collection. I add to it when I get or place an order for new books. It helps to have a catalog of what you have when you game with a large group (like I Used to do).





Yeah, so do I. I even remember to add stuff to it every once in a while. Thats the list I posted up above, but I know I haven't added a fair number of books, etc... over the years.

Still, I'm pretty certain you've bought more 3E than I have, and I want it to stay that way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2007)

Treebore said:
			
		

> Still, I'm pretty certain you've bought more 3E than I have, and I want it to stay that way.



Fine with me. Everyone has their own tastes, and I can respect that.


----------



## jeffh (Dec 9, 2007)

What do you mean by "include in their 3.x list"? What you've bought? What you've used? What you'd recommend?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2007)

jeffh said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "include in their 3.x list"? What you've bought?



The books that you have on on shelves at home.


----------



## palleomortis (Dec 9, 2007)

yup. Just what you actually are in possession of.

 It cracks me up though. I listed ALMOST everything I have RPG (pen/paper rpg) wise, and people tell me I have too many books. The only thing I can do is luagh and tell them that until I can fill up at LEAST two book shelves, I don't have NEAR enough. You guys are my heros!


----------



## Treebore (Dec 9, 2007)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> yup. Just what you actually are in possession of.
> 
> It cracks me up though. I listed ALMOST everything I have RPG (pen/paper rpg) wise, and people tell me I have too many books. The only thing I can do is luagh and tell them that until I can fill up at LEAST two book shelves, I don't have NEAR enough. You guys are my heros!





Two book shelves? My book shelves are 3 feet long per section, and I have 12 sections filled up, plus three more boxes filled up and heavy enough that it requires two people to carry them safely. That is ALL of my RPG stuff, though. Not just 3E.

Traveller, Shadowrun, GURPS, every edition of D&D, Harn, Chivalry and Sorcery, Pendragon, Paladium, RIFTS, ad infinitum...


----------



## ivocaliban (Dec 9, 2007)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> ...people tell me I have too many books. The only thing I can do is luagh and tell them that until I can fill up at LEAST two book shelves, I don't have NEAR enough.




I often find that the people who tell me I have too many books are the sort of people who don't even have bookshelves.


----------



## Orius (Dec 10, 2007)

My collection is rather small.

PHB
DMG
MM
Oriental Adventures
Manual of the Planes
Sword and Fist
Tome and Blood
Song and Silence
Dragon 274-283, 315

Also an assorted collections of material from the WotC site, Web Enhancement .pdfs, and some of the articles that had good rules (spells, monsters, Far Reaches of the World, etc.).  Some assorted d20 material in the form of free .pdfs I collected here and there.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 10, 2007)

RPG stuff I own: updated through #37636219

D&D/d20 



Spoiler



5e



Spoiler



WOTC



Spoiler



Adventure with Muk (5e) PDF
Basic Rules PDF
Curse of Strahd
Dragon+: Six Faces of Death (5e) PDF
Dragon+: The Barber of Silverymoon (5e) PDF
Dungeon Master's Guide
Eberron Rising From the Last War
Elemental Evil Player's Companion PDF
Fizban's Treasury of Dragons
Hoard of the Dragon Queen
Infernal Machine Rebuild (5e) PDF
Locathah Rising PDF
Monster Manual
Mordenkainen's Tome of Foes
One Grung Above PDF
Plane Shift Amonkhet PDF
Plane Shift Dominaria PDF
Plane Shift Innistrad PDF
Plane Shift: Ixalan PDF
Plane Shift Kaladesh PDF
Plane Shift Zendikar PDF
Player's Handbook
Ravenloft & The Dungeon Masters Guild PDF
Icewind Dale Rime of the Frostmaiden
Rrakkma PDF
SRD v 1.1 PDF
Starter Set
Starter Set Stranger Things
Strixhaven A Curriculum of Chaos
Tasha's Cauldron of Everything
Underworld Speculation PDF
Unearthed Arcana: The Artificer Class (5e) PDF
Unearthed Arcana: The Mystic Class (5e) PDF
Van Richten's Guide to Ravenloft
Volo's Guide to Monsters
Xanathar's Guide to Everything



DDAL



Spoiler



CCC-3MAGS-ONE Vormestrand's Scroll PDF
CCC-CNE-01 The Treasure Beneath PDF
CCC-CNE-02 Before The Hatch PDF
CCC-CNE-03 Into The Depths PDF
CCC-COS-01 The Only Way To Be Sure PDF
CCC-DES-01-02 A Sanity Never Questioned PDF
CCC-FC3-03 Tales of Estirwald: The Fun House PDF
CCC-GARY01: A Night to Remember PDF
CCC-GSP-PHIL01-03 The Whispering Shadows of the Eldest Ruin PDF
CCC-GSP01-01 A Dragon's Breath PDF
CCC-HAL-01 Fate of the Nightworms PDF
CCC-KUMORI-01-01 Wreckers PDF
CCC-KUMORI-02-01 Vacant PDF
CCC-KUMORI-02-02 School Magic PDF
CCC-NBDD01-01 Clever PDF
CCC-QCC2019-01 Hillsfar's Rancid Webs PDF
CCC-SAC-02 Fun With Fey PDF
CCC-TRI-32 Casks and Caskets (Part One of the DAGGR Series) PDF
CCC-YLRA01-01 Her Dying Wish PDF
DDAL00-10 Trust and Understanding PDF
DDAL00-11 Pipyap's Guide to All of the Nine Hells PDF
DDAL04 Curse of Strahd Player's Pack (5e) PDF
DDAL4-01 Suits of the Mists (5e) PDF
DDAL04-02 The Beast (5e) PDF
DDAL04-03 The Executioner (5e) PDF
DDAL04-04 The Marionette (5e) PDF
DDAL04-05 The Seer (5e) PDF
DDAL04‐06 The Ghost (5e) PDF
DDAL04-07 The Innocent (5e) PDF
DDAL04-08 The Broken One (5e) PDF
DDAL04-09 The Tempter (5e) PDF
DDAL04-10 The Artifact (5e) PDF
DDAL04-11 The Donjon (5e) PDF
DDAL04-12 The Raven (5e) PDF
DDAL04-13 The Horseman (5e) PDF
DDAL04-14 The Darklord (5e) PDF
DDAL05-01 Treasure of the Broken Hoard (5e) PDF
DDAL05-02 The Black Road (5e) PDF
DDAL05-03 Uninvited Guests (5e) PDF
DDAL05-04 In Dire Need (5e) PDF
DDAL05-05 A Dish Best Served Cold (5e) PDF
DDAL05-06 Beneath the Fetid Chelimber (5e) PDF
DDAL05-07 Chelimber's Descent (5e) PDF
DDAL05-08 Durlag's Tower (5e) PDF
DDAL05-09 Durlag's Tomb (5e) PDF
DDAL05-10 Giant Diplomacy (5e) PDF
DDAL05-11 Forgotten Traditions (5e) PDF
DDAL05-12 Bad Business in Parnast (5e) PDF
DDAL05-13 Jarl Rising (5e) PDF
DDAL05-14 Reeducation (5e) PDF
DDAL05-15 Reclamation (5e) PDF
DDAL05-16 Parnast Under Siege (5e) PDF
DDAL05-17 Hartkiller's Horn (5e) PDF
DDAL05-18 The Mysterious Isle (5e) PDF
DDAL05-19 Eye of Xxiphu (5e) PDF
DDEX1-01 Defiance in Phlan (5e) PDF
DDEX1-02 Secrets of Sokol Keep (5e) PDF
DDEX1-03 Shadows of the Moonsea (5e) PDF
DDEX1-04 Dues for the Dead (5e) PDF
DDEX1-05 The Courting of Fire (5e) PDF
DDEX1-06 The Scroll Thief (5e) PDF
DDEX1-07 Drums in the Marsh (5e) PDF
DDEX1-08 Tales Trees Tell (5e) PDF
DDEX1-09 Outlaws of the Iron Route (5e) PDF
DDEX1-10 Tyranny in Phlan (5e) PDF
DDEX1-11 Dark Pyramid of Sorcerer’s Isle (5e) PDF
DDEX1-12 Raiders of the Twilight Marsh (5e) PDF
DDEX1-13 Pool of Radiance Resurgent (5e) PDF
DDEX1-14 Escape from Phlan (5e) PDF
Escape from Wheloon PDF
In Volo's Wake (5e) PDF
Jaunt to the Center of Faerûn PDF
Lost City of Mezro PDF
Maze of Shadows PDF
Rats of Waterdeep PDF
Riddle of the Raven Queen PDF
Shield of the Hidden Lord PDF
Spears of Glip Dak: Four Adventures PDF
The Heir of Orcus: Verse III - CCC-ROLL20-02 PDF
The Lich-Queen's Begotten PDF
To Wake The Leviathan PDF
TRI Nightmare Series Bundle PDF



DMs Guild



Spoiler



(Not So) Legendary Actions PDF
10 New Feats for 5th Edition D&D PDF
13 Horrors of Halloween PDF
15 New Backgrounds - World Builder Blog Presents PDF
100 Dark Gifts PDF
100 Demon Lords PDF
100 Demon Lords PDF
100 Gnomish Inventions (Where Safety Was Clearly An Afterthought) PDF
100 Goblinoid Trinkets and Treasures PDF
100 Fantasy Drugs PDF
100 Interesting Curses PDF
100 Magical Items (and Where to Find Them) PDF
100 Nordic/Viking Encounters PDF
100 Shadowfell Trinkets and Pocket Finds Vol-02 PDF
100+ Character "Ribbons" by DiBastet PDF
150 Shops, Stalls, and Stores PDF
18 + 1 Feats by DiBastet PDF
20 New Traps - World Builder Blog Presents PDF
20 Quick City NPCs PDF
20 Quick Dragonborn NPCs PDF
20 Quick Dwarf NPCs PDF
20 Quick Elf NPCs PDF
20 Quick Goblin NPCs PDF
20 Quick Halfling NPCs PDF
20 Quick Tiefling NPCs PDF
200 NPC Catchphrases PDF
25 More Magic Items PDF
25 New Backgrounds PDF
25 Quick Eladrin NPCs PDF
30 Magic Items & Monsters (2019 Challenge) PDF
4-to-5e: Undead Horrors PDF
40+ Equipment Packs PDF
50 New Magic Items - World Builder Blog Presents PDF
50 Quick Human NPCs PDF
50 Quick Human NPCs Vol 2 PDF
5e Actions by Class Reference Sheets PDF
5e Critical Hit and Fumble Charts PDF
5e - Draconomicon I: Chromatic Dragons PDF
5e Magic Items PDF
5e Oriental Adventures (Reference) PDF
5e Racial Handbook - Over 40 New Races and Subraces PDF
5e Rules Clarifications PDF
5e Subclass Expansion Pack PDF
5e Ultimate Index PDF
5MWD Presents: Feats PDF
5MWD Presents: The Giant Killer's Companion PDF
5MWD Presents: Treasure & Art Objects PDF
A Clash of Swords PDF
A Darkness from the Stars PDF
A Day with the Fey PDF
A Handful of Monsters PDF
A Haunting at Hibb's Vale PDF
A Mischievous Mess PDF
A Night of Masks and Monsters (A Requiem of Wings #1) PDF
A Simple Life: a collection of commoner NPCs PDF
A Treatise on Treants PDF
Abyssal Incursion PDF
Abyssal Tieflings PDF
Adaptable NPCs: Calamity PDF
Additional Alchemy PDF
Adventure: Reign of the Ice King PDF
Adventure: Unknown Whom PDF
AE01-01 Fired & Forgotten by Imogen Gingell PDF
Al-Qadim Archetypes: Scimitars Against the Dark PDF
Alchemical Archetypes: Created & Creators PDF
Aldinach: The Lady of Change PDF
All the Dragons! The Dragons! Volumes 1 and 2 Bundle PDF
All The Weapons PDF
Alternate Warlock Spell Lists PDF
Alternative Steeds for Paladins, Volume 2 PDF
Alyth's Blueprints for Home & Business PDF
An Alphabetical Menagerie, Vol. I (Sample) PDF
Ancient Tradition PDF
Anthropomorphic Race Bundle PDF
Arcane Armoury - Volume 1; 40 Magic Items PDF
Arcane Incantations PDF
Arcane Institutions of Eberron PDF
Arcane Knight (Revisited) PDF
Archetypes of Eberron: 31 Subclasses PDF
Archfey Warlock Patron: Nathair Sgiathach PDF
Archvillain Archive PDF
Argol's Comprehensive Guide to Infrastructure, A Complete Guide to Constructing Cities for/with Players PDF
Armorist (Artificer Specialist) PDF
Art for Your Adventures Set 4 PDF
Artifice and Invention PDF
Artificer PDF
Artificer, An Alternative Unearthed Arcana Class PDF
Artificer Class (5e) PDF
Artificer - Electrobinder PDF
Artificer Specialist: Ghost Hunter PDF
Artificer Specialist: Herbologist PDF
Artificer: The Arcanist PDF
Avenger Class PDF
Bag of Holding Monsters: Above and Below Versions PDF
Balasar's Guide to Exploration PDF
Barbarian: The Bloodrager PDF
Beasts from Beyond PDF
Beasts from the Abyss PDF
Beasts from the Grave PDF
Beasts of the Jungle Rot PDF
Bert's Practically Useless Magic Items PDF
Bestiary of Faerûn - Monsters of the Forgotten Realms PDF
Blackbriars - A Ravenloft Adventure PDF
Blood Hunter Class PDF
Blood Hunter Class for D&D 5e (2020) PDF
Blood on the Trail - Adventure PDF
Blue Alley PDF
Book of Shadows - player options, monsters and magical items PDF
Booms, Heals, and Bleedings: Bombs, Alchemy, and Poisons PDF
Bruiser Roguish Archetype PDF
Budding Baba's Growing Hut PDF
Cabinet Of Creepy Curiosities PDF
Calendar of Harptos PDF
Call of the Shadow Prince - Adventure PDF
Captured, Ensnared, Tortured, Outdone PDF
Cartographer PDF
CCC-DES-01-02 A Sanity Never Questioned PDF
CCC-DES-04-02 A Hell of a Party PDF
CCC-STORM-02 Swamp of Sorrow: Bloodpurge Village PDF
CCC-UCON-01 Blood & Fog PDF
Ceremonies, new mechanics for DnD 5e. PDF
Champions of the Great Old Ones: Oath of Madness PDF
Character Focused Random Events for the City PDF
Character Focused Random Events for Towns PDF
Children of the Fey PDF
Children of the Night PDF
Circle of the Elementals - Druid Subclass PDF
Circle of the Feydark 5e PDF
Circle of the Night Druid Reborn PDF
Circle of the Sky PDF
Circle of the Wyrm- a 5e Druid subclass PDF
City and Wild PDF
City of Eyes - Second Edition PDF
Classed NPC Quick Build Guide (5e) PDF
Classic Modules Today: B4 The Lost City PDF
Classic Modules Today: D1-2 Descent into the Depths of the Earth (5e) PDF
Classic Modules Today: D3 Vault of the Drow (5e) PDF
Classic Modules Today: Q1 Queen of the Demonweb Pits (5e) PDF
Classic Monster Conversions (5e) PDF
Classic Monsters PDF
Classless 5e by DiBastet PDF
Codex of the Infinite Planes PDF
Codex Siberys 2: Planes & Prophecy PDF
Coins of the Realms PDF
College of Caterwauling PDF
College of Silence PDF
College of Spectacle - Clown Around As A Circus Bard ! PDF
College of the Crow's Nest PDF
College of the Maestro - Bard College Option PDF
College Of The Trick Or Treater (Bardic College) PDF
College of Trick or Treat PDF
Classed NPC Quick Build Guide (5e) PDF
Companion Guide to the Nether Mountains PDF
Companion System PDF
Conjuration Tables PDF
Construct Compendium PDF
Crafting Magic Items: A Guide to Artifice PDF
Create-A-Path: A Barbarian Path Creation Guide PDF
Create-A-Patron: A Warlock Patron Creation Guide PDF
Create-An-Oath: A Paladin Oath Creation Guide PDF
Creature Catalogue: Undead Horrors PDF
Creatures of Eberron PDF
Creatures of Tiamat PDF
Creatures of the Underdark PDF
Creatures of Undeath PDF
Crimson Snow PDF
Critter Compendium PDF
Cult of Loviatar PDF
Cunningly Creative Corridors PDF
Curse of Strahd: Beneath the Stained Abbey PDF
Curse of Strahd: The Wedding At Ravenloft PDF
Curse of the Gumdrop Ooze - Revised & Expanded PDF
D&D 5e - Expanded Armory & Gear PDF
D&D 5e - Expanded Armory & Gear Vol. 2 PDF
D&D 5e Monster Expansion PDF
D&D 5e Rules On A Page PDF
D&D 5e Warlock Patron The Genie PDF
D&D 5th Edition Monster Supplement PDF
D&D 5th Edition Monster Supplement II PDF
D&D Citizens: Extra NPCs PDF
D&D Denizens: Drow & Driders PDF
D&D Denizens: Underdark Monsters PDF
D&D Revamped Business Rules PDF
Daily Adventure Map Bundle PDF
Dalliance's Monster Compendium: Ghosts PDF
Dalliance's Monster Compendium: Spiders PDF
Dance Dance Resurrection PDF
Dangerous Dragons PDF
Dark Carnival and the Mirrors of Madness: A Multi-table Adventure PDF
Dark Fantasy Artificer Subclasses PDF
Dark Masters - A 5th Edition Warlock Patron Collection PDF
Darkhold: Secrets of the Zhentarim PDF
DC-PoA-CONMAR-15 A Grim Tale at Winter Solstice PDF
Deva of the Primal Spirits Race PDF
DID Background (Multiple Personality Disorder) PDF
Dinosaurium PDF
Divine Scion Race PDF
Diwata Revealed PDF
DM Options: Monster Talents (5E) PDF
DM Options: Monster Talents II (5E) PDF
DM Screen of Greater Referencing PDF
DMA #3 Villains for your Campaign PDF
Dogmas & Portfolios PDF
Doom at Duskgate PDF
Dragon Heist: Forgotten Tales PDF
Dragon Hydras PDF
Dragon Sage Class PDF
Dragons! Volume 1 - Chromatic Dragons PDF
Dragons! Volume 2 - Metallic Dragons PDF
Dread Domain: A Cleric Archetype PDF
Dread Encounters PDF
Dreams of Undeath PDF
Dusk Elves: A Ravenloft Subrace PDF
Duty's Edge - A One v One Adventure for 5E PDF
Earth Hum Caverns PDF
Eberronicon: A Pocket Guide to the World PDF
Elaydren’s Magewright Primer PDF
Eldritch Expansion PDF
Elemental Compendium I: Creatures of the Inner Planes PDF
Elementalist's Pocketbook PDF
Elminster's Candlekeep Companion PDF
Emirikol's Guide to Devils PDF
Encounters in Avernus PDF
Encounters in the Mournland PDF
Encounters in the Savage Underdark PDF
Encounters in the Savage Wilderness PDF
Encounters on the Savage Seas PDF
Encounters with the Dark Powers PDF
Encyclopedia Of Organizations PDF
Evolving Magic Items PDF
Ex Cyclopedia PDF
Executioner Class PDF
Exotic Crafting Materials PDF
Expanded Genasi Options PDF
Expanded Stables Volume 1: Horses PDF
Expedition to the Lost Peaks - Adventure PDF
Exploring Eberron PDF
Extra Chromatic Dragons PDF
Extra Metallic Dragons PDF
Extraordinary Inns & Taverns PDF
Faction Folio: Waterdeep - Player's City Guide PDF
Familiarity Breeds Contempt PDF
Fantastic Ancestries PDF
Fantastic Terrain PDF
Festival of Cold Light PDF
Festivals, Feasts & Fairs PDF
Fey Compendium I: Spirits of the Feywild PDF
Fey Compendium II: Hags PDF
Fey Compendium III: Frightful Fey PDF
Fey Compendium IV: Winter Fey PDF
Fey Creatures: Nymphs, Pixies, and the Jabberwocky PDF
Fey Folk: Leprechauns, Hybsil, and More PDF
Fey Monsters & NPCs PDF
Fighting Gigantic Monsters PDF
First Blush PDF
Flanta Claus: The Jelliest Elf PDF
Food & Drink in Faerûn PDF
Forging the Forgotten Realms: A DM's Kit for Running the Forgotten Realms PDF
Forbidden Bestiary: Creatures of Shadow PDF
Frozen Castle - Expanding Tyranny of Dragons PDF
Full Moon Shines PDF
Gastronome Class PDF
Gateway to a Savage Land - Adventure PDF
Gem Dragons PDF
Gem Dragons of Faerûn PDF
Genies Great and Small: 21 New Genies of Zakhara PDF
Giant Tales PDF
Giantkin Character Options PDF
Glacier Dwarves - Subrace Option PDF
Gloamings PDF
Gnomes of Zilargo - Subrace Options PDF
Go for the Eyes! PDF
Goblin Heist PDF
Goblin Warbands PDF
Gods and Glory PDF
Gods of the Eternal Realms PDF
Golemancy PDF
Grappler's Handbook PDF
Greater Skeletons and Zombies PDF
Greek, Norse, and Egyptian Compendium PDF
Greenhouse of Nightmares PDF
Grief Domain PDF
Grimlore's Grimoire PDF
Gunslinger Martial Archetype for Fighters PDF
Half-Drow PDF
Happy Little Treants PDF
Headless In Hanneford PDF
Heist on Cassalanter Villa PDF
Hellturel PDF
Here's To Crime: A Guide to Capers and Heists PDF
Heroes From the Dark Realm PDF
Heroes of the Mists PDF
Hexcrawling: Wilderness Exploration and Random Encounters PDF
High Forest Factbook PDF
Hirelings PDF
Hivemaster Ranger Archetype (5e) PDF
Homebrew Gunslinger Class PDF
Horrific Encounters in Ravenloft PDF
Horrific Races Volume 1 PDF
Imaginative NPC Directory PDF
Individual Treasure & Gear PDF
Infamous Adversaries PDF
Infernal Magicks: A Guide to Spells in the Nine Hells PDF
Insect of Nightmares PDF
Into the Dragon's Maw (5E Adventure) PDF
Into Wonderland: A Feywild Setting Book PDF
Invasion of House Tor PDF
Izzy's Airships a la Carte: Build your own Airship! PDF
Jacky Longlegs: the Faceless Watcher PDF
Journey into the Realms (5e) PDF
Journey Through the Center of the Underdark 2 - The Darklake Strikes Back PDF
Journey to The Crystal Keep PDF
Journey into the Feywild PDF
Joy of Monster Cooking PDF
Jungle Treks PDF
Jungles of Chult Factbook PDF
Khyber Khronicle Volume #01 PDF
Kitsune Player Race PDF
Knarl's Candy Compendium PDF
Kobolds Done Right PDF
Lady Vivian's guide to Candle Magic PDF
Lawyers of Eberron! Resources for Legal Thrillers in Eberron PDF
Legacy of Io: The Lost Bestiaries - Bonus Dragon Compilation PDF
Legacy of Io: The Lost Bestiaries - Bonus Dragon Compilation Pack - Volume 2 PDF
Legacy of Io: The Lost Bestiaries - Chromatic Dragons PDF
Legacy of Io: The Lost Bestiaries - Ferrous Dragons PDF
Legacy of Io: The Lost Bestiaries - Metallic Dragons PDF
Legacy of Io: The Lost Bestiaries - Volume I PDF
Legacy of Io: The Lost Bestiaries - Volume 2 PDF
Legacy of the Dinosaur Druid PDF
Legendary and Mythic Monsters PDF
Legendary Archetypes PDF
Legendary Bestiary: Legendary Actions for Low-Level Monsters PDF
Legendary Hunts: Coastal Encounters PDF
Leilon: City of Adventure PDF
Lesser Gem Dragons PDF
Lever Room Doom PDF
Lingering Injuries by Damage Type PDF
Little Heroes - A Guide to Children at the Table PDF
LN-1 Fuzzytale Farm and the Frightful Candy Goat Massacre PDF
Lords and Ladies: Titania, Baba Yaga, and the other Archfey PDF
Loremaster PDF
Lutrinian Race - An otter kind of raceMagic Potions & Ingredients PDF
Magic Village for Sale - Adventure PDF
Magnum Opus PDF
Maid in Waterdeep PDF
Maps for your Adventures Set 3: Cityscapes PDF
Mark of the Vestige (5e) PDF
Martial Arms Training Manual PDF
Masque of the Red Death Player's Guide PDF
Maztican Bestiary - Monsters of the True World PDF
Menzoberranzan Drow Campaign Supplement PDF
Merchant: 66 Magic Items in Lledrith's Wagon PDF
Metallic Dragon Hydras PDF
Mind Magic (Codex One of the Enchiridia Mysteria) PDF
Minotaur Race PDF
Minotaur Race Build PDF
Misein - The Class of Hatred PDF
Mistresses of Stone: A Playable Medusa Race for Ravnica PDF
Monster Classes PDF
Monster Loot – Eberron: Rising from the Last War PDF
Monster Manual Expanded II (5E) PDF
Monster Manual Expanded III (5E) PDF
Monster Mausoleum PDF
Monster Modifiers PDF
Monsternomicon: Kyuss and His Faithful PDF
Monsters & Maladies PDF
Monsters of Horror PDF
Monsters of the Infinite Planes PDF
Monsters of the Old World PDF
Monsters of the Orient: Complete Bestiary PDF
Monsters Without Borders PDF
Monstrous Compendium: Pangaea Appendix PDF
Moonshae Isles Regional Guide PDF
Mordenkainen's Codex of Allies (30+ Subclasses) PDF
Mordenkainen's Lost Notebook PDF
Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion PDF
More than Meets the Eye - Ravnica one-shot PDF
Murder on The Primewater Pleasure PDF
Myconid Race PDF
Myriad, City of Tiers PDF
MZS1 Monsters of Maztica PDF
Nameia's Crimson Tome PDF
Necromancer: A D&D 5e Class PDF
Nerzugal's Dungeon Master Toolkit PDF
Nerzugal's Dungeon Master Toolkit 2 PDF
Nerzugal's Dungeon Master Toolkit 3 PDF
Neverember's Guide to Urbanization PDF
Nerzugal's Tome of Horrifying Adventures PDF
Next-Level Skill Checks PDF
Nightfall PDF
Nobody Expects the Thranish Inquisition PDF
Not a Creature Was Stirring PDF
NPCs of Eberron: The Dragonmarked PDF
Oath of the Seelie Court PDF
Off the Rails: A 5e Pulp Fantasy One Sheet PDF
Old School Hacks Vol. 3: Megadungeon Mayhem PDF
Optional Rules & Random Tables Indexes PDF
Opus of Extrinsic Substance - 60 Otherworldly Spells PDF
Opuscule of Omens PDF
Order of the Lycan for Blood Hunters PDF
OUTCLASSED: The NPC Statblock Compendium PDF
Owlbears & Farm Maids PDF
P.I.W.I. - Evolution Guide & Index PDF
P.I.W.I. - Gen I PDF
P.I.W.I. - Gen II PDF
P.I.W.I. - Gen III PDF
P.I.W.I. - Gen IV PDF
P.I.W.I. - Gen V PDF
Paimon, the Roaring Lord PDF
Palace of the Crowned Skull PDF
Paladin: Oath of the Trickster PDF
Pantheons I: Gods of the River Valley PDF
Pantheons II: Gods of the Starry Skies PDF
Pantheons III: Gods of the Infinite Dream PDF
Pantheons IV: Gods of the Holy Mountain PDF
Pantheons V: Gods of the World Tree PDF
Paragon Dwarves (5e) PDF
Paladin: Passion Guides My Hand PDF
Pieces - Creating Vivid NPCs for Courtly Intrigue PDF
Piety: Expanded Rules For Divine Intervention PDF
Planar Bestiary PDF
Planar Bestiary Excerpts 1: Gehenna PDF
Player Stronghold: Tower Golem PDF
Politics of Aundair PDF
Politics of Breland PDF
Politics of Karrnath PDF
Politics of Thrane PDF
Politics of Zilargo PDF
Power Groups of Droaam PDF
Procan's Promenade PDF
Profane and Profound PDF
Pseudonatural Creature Template PDF
Psion Class PDF
Psionic Subclasses PDF
PSM1 The Book of Greatwyrms PDF
Pudding Faire PDF
Puppeteer Class PDF
Race Compendium - Volume One PDF
Race Compendium - Volume Two PDF
Races of the Planes Vol. 1 (20 New Races) PDF
Racial Archetypes (40 New Archetypes For All Classes And Races) PDF
Random Encounters Expanded PDF
Random Encounters: Sharn PDF
Ranger Archetype: Venator PDF
Ravenloft Archetypes II: Core Domains Advernturer's Guide PDF
Ravenloft Bestiary - Monsters of the Dread Domain PDF
Ravenloft Creature Feature PDF
Razorclaw Shifters PDF
Realm of Myztros Player's Guide PDF
Red Jack: A Gothic Earth Adventure PDF
Reef of Madness PDF
Reef of Madness Character Options PDF
Release the Krakin! PDF
Religious Trinkets and Pocket Finds Vol 1 PDF
Requipper (Eldritch Knight variant) PDF
Revised Artificer PDF
Rise of the Pumpkin King (Adventure) PDF
Ritual Grafting PDF
Roleplaying A Cleric PDF
Roots of the Gulthias Tree PDF
Runes & Giants PDF
Sanctum Spells PDF
Safety Guaranteed PDF
Saltmarsh Encounters PDF
School of Awakening PDF
Scoundrel's Spellbook: 25 Spells for Pirates, Rascals, and Rakes PDF
Sea Devils of the Pale Hand (Al-Qadim and Forgotten Realms Nautical Supplement) PDF
Seasonal Surprises Vol 1 PDF
Second Glance PDF
Secrets of the Blind Palace PDF
Secrets of the Mists PDF
Shaman Class (5e) PDF
Shed Not a Tear, oh Princess PDF
Shilo the Buff PDF
Shore of Dreams PDF
Shrine to Talos - A Wild Beyond the Witchlight adventure PDF
Simple Caster NPCs: Priests of Deception and Murder PDF
Sir Alkian's Guide to Surviving the Apocalypse PDF
Slinker, Sailor, Soldier, Spy: 52 NPCs and Tools to Make Countless More PDF
Slay Monsters: Items & Equipment Inspired by The Witcher PDF
Sora Esma's Cart of Wonders PDF
Sora Esma's Tome of Urban Legends: 13 Across Eberron Folktales PDF
Sorcerer-Weave Born PDF
Sorcerous Origins: Flamewrath and One Eyed Shiver PDF
Spawn of Tiamat PDF
Spirit of Halloween, Ranger: Trick or Treat Conclave PDF
Spirit Rider Ranger Archetype PDF
Split The Party PDF
Spooky, Scary Skeletons PDF
Stagcoran Raiders PDF
Storm King's Thunder - Complete DM's Bundle PDF
Strange Monsters from History PDF
Student's Guide to Menchakah PDF
Swordmage, A True Arcane Half-Caster for 5e PDF
Swordmage Class PDF
Swordmaster Class PDF
Tables of Tomes - Over 300 Book Titles to bring life to a Library! PDF
Tactician, an archetype PDF
Target Run PDF
Tarokka Deck Unleashed PDF
Temple of the Dragonknights PDF
Tengu - Yokai Forest Spirits from Japanese Mythology PDF
The Aberration Hunter's Handbook PDF
The Arcane Tinkerer PDF
The Artificer PDF
The Artificer's Handbook PDF
The Awakened One: An Otherworldly Patron for D&D 5th Edition PDF
The B.A.M. Bundle PDF
The Beast of Graenseskov: An Introductory Ravenloft Adventure PDF
The Bestiary PDF
The Bestiary Volume 2 PDF
The Bestiary vol. 3 PDF
The Big Book of Zombies PDF
The Book of Constructs: A Construct Bestiary PDF
The Book of the Dead: An Undead Bestiary PDF
The Book of the Fey: A Fey Bestiary PDF
The Book of Villains: a Guide to Menaces, Monsters, and Masterminds PDF
The Bolstered Bestiary: Rogues PDF
The Border Kingdoms: A Forgotten Realms Campaign Supplement PDF
The Brantwood Monster PDF
The Brass Kiss PDF
The Brewski Jubilee PDF
The Carceri Bestiary PDF
The Castle of Corellon PDF
The Dawn Chasers - Adventure PDF
The Draconomicon PDF
The Dragon Knight Class PDF
The Dragonmarked Houses PDF
The Dungeon and v1.2 PDF
The Dungeon Master's Handbook PDF
The Dungeon Master's Handbook II PDF
The Emporium of Uncanny Magic — Lost Potions PDF
The Ensi's Compendium PDF
The Faithful of Eberron PDF
The Festival of Magic PDF
The Feyer's Handbook PDF
The Feywild PDF
The Floating Islands PDF
The Ghostly Library PDF
The Goblin Thesis Vol. I PDF
The Greasemonkey's Handbook: Rules for piloting Magitech, Steampunk and Sci Fi mechs in D&D 5th Edition PDF
The Great Dale Campaign Guide PDF
The Gunsmith PDF
The Gunsmith's Treatise PDF
The Half-Giants PDF
The Hag's Hexes PDF
The_Halls_of_the_Toymaker PDF
The Haunt PDF
The Haunting of Grimtallow Manor PDF
The Heartless Princess Anthology PDF
The High History of Impiltur PDF
The Hollow Marvel - A floating Airship PDF
The House of the Midnight Violet - Adventure PDF
The Huntsman's Expanded Artificer Specializations PDF
The Huntsman's Expanded Fighter Martial Archetypes PDF
The Huntsman's Expanded Warlock Patrons PDF
The Interactive Tome of Strahd PDF
The Jissinar: A Story-Driven Fantasy RPG Creature PDF
The Knight Librarians - Fighter Subclass PDF
The Korranberg Chronicle: Adventurer's Almanac PDF
The Korranberg Chronicle: Nightmare on the Mournland Express PDF
The Korranberg Chronicle: Threat Dispatch PDF
The Lair of Glaucous PDF
The Lambent Delirium PDF
The Lamenting Lighthouse PDF
The Layer Between - Warlock Patron for 5E PDF
The Lichsworn - an undead warlock patron PDF
The Lightborn - New Race PDF
The Little Astralnaut PDF
The Living Weapon PDF
The Lost Bestiaries: Against the Giants PDF
The Lost Temple of Sharess PDF
The Lovers' Handbook PDF
The Malady Codex: The Guide to Diseases PDF
The Malady Codex II: Diseases of the Mind PDF
The Mark of Death PDF
The Most Dangerous Game PDF
The Necropolis of Anubis PDF
The Nine and Six and One PDF
The NPC Handbook PDF
The Owlbear PDF
The Pack Master: A Fighter Archetype PDF
The Plague Doctor Class PDF
The Price is Wight PDF
The Queen With Burning Eyes PDF
The Raconteur's Lexicon Expanded Edition PDF
The Scion of Umeke PDF
The Shadow Elemental PDF
The Shadow Fey: a Guide to the Fey of Ravenloft PDF
The Spiritualist Class PDF
The Sterling Vermin Adventuring Co. Anthology PDF
The Sugarthane's Sanctum PDF
The Summer Games: A Feywild Adventure PDF
The Sunken Ruins of Ishau PDF
The Swamp Beast PDF
The Sylvan Harp PDF
The Tactician: A Fighter Archetype PDF
The Temple of Adhara PDF
The Temple of Bhaal PDF
The Timberfolk Race PDF
The Tlatoani's Compendium PDF
The Travelers' Handbook PDF
The Treasure of Lady Hellion Hacke PDF
The Tuskcracker Threat: An Orc Wereboar Cult PDF
The Valley of Kyros - Campaign Setting PDF
The Vault of Iptiz PDF
The Voidfarer's Guide to the Verse PDF
The Warlord PDF
The Warlord Class PDF
The Way of the Caretaker (Monk Butler Subclass) PDF
The Webs of Shadowpine PDF
The Wild Sheep Chase PDF
The Wilden Töchter: Wandering Spirits of The Forest PDF
The Witch PDF
The Witch - A 5E Class PDF
The Witch of Underwillow PDF
The Witchguard Ranger Conclave PDF
The Wrath of Ashardalon PDF
The Yokai Compendium PDF
The [REDACTED] Guide: The Carrion Crawler PDF
Therianthrope Class PDF
Theros Bestiarium - 72 New Monsters for your Theros Campaign PDF
Third Time's the Charm PDF
Those Lost In Madness PDF
Thunder at the shore PDF
Titles of Power (And How to Obtain Them) PDF
To Hell and Back Again PDF
Tome of Encounters PDF
Tome of Lost Races PDF
Tome of Templates PDF
Tome of the Pact PDF
Top 10 DM Tips for Adventurers League Dungeon Masters PDF
Totoro the Archfey PDF
Town Musicians of Bremen: Replayable One-shot for D&D 5e PDF
Trick or Treater Rogue Subclass PDF
Trick or Trinkets PDF
Trouble in Neverwinter PDF
Tulas (Playable Spider Race) PDF
TWC1 Maztica Campaign Guide PDF
Twilight Dragons PDF
Ulraunt's Guide to the Planes: The Shadowfell PDF
Umbra Presents: Ancestries & Origins PDF
Uncaged | Volume I PDF
Uncaged | Volume III PDF
Under A Desert Sky PDF
Under the Barrow PDF
Unearthed Archetypes: Heroes for the Ages PDF
Universal Spell Points and High Magic PDF
Using Classic Modules Today Conversions (5e) PDF
Vampire Character Package PDF
Vampiric Flower PDF
Van Richten Dies in Ravenloft PDF
Variant Rules for Cantrips PDF
Veils & Vengeance PDF
Versatile NPCs II PDF
Vestigial Appendages - the Lost Armament of the Amber Temple PDF
Vigilante Ranger Archetype 5e PDF
Villains & Lairs PDF
Volo's Complete Subrace Handbook (Over 50 Subraces) PDF
Volo's Lost Encounters PDF
Vozhar, Demon Lord of Chaos PDF
Warden Class PDF
Warforged Subrace - Warforged Tempest PDF
Warlock Patron: The Great Serpent - Yuan Ti, Naga, and Snake Patrons! PDF
Warlock-The Elemental PDF
Warlocks of Eberron: Pacts of the Dragons PDF
Warlord Class PDF
Warriors of Sehanine PDF
Way of Erudition - Psionic Monastic Tradition PDF
Way of the Martial Master - 5th Edition Monk Subclass PDF
Wayward Fey PDF
We Eat in the Dark PDF
WE-1: Red Dawn PDF
Weird & Wonderful Races of the Realms: Half Giants PDF
What Has It Got in Its Pocketses? Mind Flayers! PDF
Wilderness Survival Guide PDF
Witch Class PDF
Wrought from Rainbows PDF
Wyrm Patron Warlock PDF
Wyrms of the Realms: Klauth PDF
Xallital The Devouring Desert PDF
Ye Olde Physiologus PDF
Year Of Rogue Dragons PDF
Yokai - An Adventurer's Guide Part 2 - The Tengu PDF
Zakharan Bestiary - Monsters of Al-Qadim PDF
[VDP] Eberron Warforged, Revised PDF
{WH} Batfolk! The Nycter and the Desmodu, Two Character Races of Darkness and Blood! PDF
{WH} Codex of Technomancy, additional spells that blend science with the arcane! PDF
{WH} Fortresses, Temples, & Strongholds, rules for building and customizing player-owned structures! PDF
{WH} Lera! A moth-like character race of susurrant scholars PDF
{WH} The Augmented, a character class of technological self-improvement PDF
{WH} Traders & Merchants! Inventories for 28 different types of merchant, indexed by quality. PDF



Dragonlance Nexus



Spoiler



Tasselhoff's Pouches of Everything PDF



3rd-Party



Spoiler



0one Games
A Dead Reckoning PDF
Black magic PDF
One Night at the Red Vampire PDF
The Invisible Hand PDF
Threads of the Orb Weaver PDF

5 Minute Workday Publishing
Minute Workday Publishing
Jester David’s How-To Guide to Fantasy Worldbuilding PDF

5Realms Publishing
Elements of Evil: Doppelganger PDF
Elements of Evil: Gnolls PDF
Elements of Evil: The Gubahl PDF
Elements of Evil: Trolls PDF

A.J.Dawson
The Inquisition PDF
The Man Who Casts No Shadow PDF
The Spectre of Revolution PDF
The Tomb of Aun Mun Itzpa PDF

A.J.T. Fantasy Publishing
Thurian Legends: Core Setting Guide PDF

AAminis
The Ooze And You! PDF

AAW
(5E) A00: Crow's Rest Island PDF
(5E) A01: Crypt of the Sun Lord PDF
(5E) A02: Devil of Dark Wood PDF
(5E) A03: Champion's Rest PDF
(5E) A04: Forest for the Trees PDF
(5E) A05: Winterflower PDF
(5E) B01: Under His Skin PDF
(5E) BASIC01: A Learning Time PDF
(5E) BASIC02: A Frightful Time PDF
(5E) C01: Alagoran's Gem PDF
(5E) Heir & Back Again PDF
(5E) Heir & Back Again -- Character Cards PDF
(5E) Occult Secrets of the Underworld PDF
(5E) Shattered Heart Adventure Path #1: The Ties that Bind PDF
(5E) U01: Dark Days in Stoneholme PDF
(5E) U02: Murder in Stoneholme PDF
(5E) U03: Death Comes to Stoneholme PDF
5E Holiday Mini-Dungeon (bundle) PDF
5E Mini-Dungeon #140: Arachne Errant PDF
5E Mini-Dungeon #144: Wreck of the Windfall PDF
5E Mini-Dungeon #156: Bloodsuckers PDF
Heir & Back Again -- Deck of Cards PDF
HMD-001-5E The Horror of Ochre Grove PDF
HMD-002-5E A Feast of Fury PDF
HMD-003-5E Disaster on Bluegale Glacier PDF
HMD-004-5E The Grand Basilisk Egg Hunt PDF
HMD-005-5E The Temporal Clock Tower PDF
HMD-006-5E The Shard of Accountability PDF
Mini-Dungeon Monthly #1 PDF
Mini-Dungeon Monthly #2 PDF
Mini-Dungeon Tome (5th Edition) PDF
Rise of the Drow: Campaign Primer PDF
Underworld Races & Classes PDF

Action Fiction
Monsters of Murka Campaign Setting (5e) PDF

Aegis & Gorgon
The Last Barrow PDF

Aegis Studios
Choe Pho: A New World of Fantasy PDF
Choe Pho: Armory PDF
Codex Miscellaneorum PDF
Fairhaven and Beyond PDF

Agamemnon Press
Demigod Heroes: New Race for 5e PDF

Agate RPG
Fateforge - 1 - Corebook: Adventurers PDF
Fateforge - Player's Guide PDF
Fateforge - Spellcaster's Guide PDF

Alligator Alley
EGCC 01-01 Basilisk Rendezvous PDF
Esper Genesis 5E Master Technician's Guide PDF
Esper Genesis 5E Sci-fi - Core Manual PDF
Esper Genesis 5E Threats Database PDF
Esper Genesis Basic Rules PDF
Esper Genesis Game Master's Basic Rules - FREE PDF
Esper Genesis: Fall of the Eos Keldor PDF

Andrews McMeel Publishing
Neverland: A Fantasy Role-Playing Setting PDF

Apotheosis Studios
The Red Opera: Last Days of The Warlock PDF

Arcana Games
Arkadia - The Greek Setting for 5e PDF
Blood and Bone - Campaign Setting PDF

Arcanist Press
Ancestry & Culture: An Alternative to Race in 5e PDF
Arctic Ancestries, Cultures, & More PDF
Custom Ancestries & Cultures PDF
Gothic Ancestries & Cultures PDF
More Ancestries & Cultures PDF

Art of the Genre
The Folio #1 [5E Version] - ROS1 PDF
The Folio #2 [1E & 5E Format] ROS2 PDF
The Folio #3 [1E & 5E Format] ROS3 PDF
The Folio #4 [1E & 5E Format] ROS4 PDF
The Folio #5 [1E & 5E Format] ROS5 PDF
The Folio #6 [1E & 5E Format] ROS6 PDF
The Folio Digital Quarterly #2 [1E & 5E Format] PDF

Ashram Kain
Advent Horizon OGL5 PDF

Azukail Games
Cities of Sundara: Hoardreach (5E) PDF
Cities of Sundara: Ironfire (5E) PDF
Cities of Sundara: Moüd (5E) PDF
Gods of Sundara (5E) PDF
Species of Sundara: Dwarves (5E) PDF
Species of Sundara: Elves (5E) PDF
Species of Sundara: Gnomes (5E) PDF
shSpecies of Sundara: Orcs (5E) PDF

Badooga
Elder Evil 5e PDF
Elder Evil 5e - Bestiary PDF
Elder Evil 5e - Shothragot PDF

Beastlands
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Aberrations PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Beasts PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Celestials PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Constructs PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Dragons PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Elementals PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Fey PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Fiends PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Giants PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Humanoids PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Monstrosity PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Ooze PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Plants PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Undead PDF
Beastlands` Maelstrom Of Vermin PDF

Bloat Games
Overworld - Tabletop RPG Monster Manual Zine - Fifth Edition PDF

Bloodstone Press
Amazons vs Valkyries: The Cult of Skadi PDF

Bring Your Own Dragons
The End of the Line PDF

Broken Ruler Games
The World's Greatest Roleplaying Game: The Zine - A Complete Collection of 4 Issues PDF

BRW Games
Castle of the Mad Archmage Adventure Book - 5E Version PDF

By Odin's Beard
Colossus Wake (5e) PDF
The Howling Caverns (5e) PDF

Cakebread & Walton
Michael Scott Rohan's Winter of the World RPG PDF

Carl Huber
Brutalix - Critical Hit and Critical Fail charts PDF

Catilus
Catilus' Tome of Curious Creations: Madam Catifa’s Caravan of Magic Wonders PDF

Cawood Publishing
A1 Wyld Life A2 Some Enchanted Evening PDF
A3 The Old Wood A4 Chasing Kyzan PDF
A2 Chasing Kyzan A6 The Siege of Gorn PDF
Game Master’s Guide for The World of Myrr PDF
Ma Zaan 5e Campaign Setting (World of Myrr) PDF
Monsters of Feyland PDF
Monsters of the City PDF
Monsters of the Underworld PDF
Monsters of the Wilderness: Oswald's Curse PDF
Naern 5E Campaign Setting (World of Myrr) PDF
The World of Myrr 5e Campaign Setting PDF

Cat Tale Press
The Kingdom of Grimsby Bremen Town-Musician PDF

ChamomileHasAdventures
Celawyn's Guide to Wilderness and Fey PDF

Cita A F
The (Un)Life of A Vampire Lady's Minions PDF

Cobalt Sages Creations
Aberrant Codex: Aberrant Allies 5E PDF

CRISPR Monkey Studios
GeneFunk 2090 Core Rulebook PDF

Crit Academy
Werecat: Playable Race PDF

Critical Lit Publishing LLC
Rock & Roll Volume 1 Issue 2: Fall 2021 PDF

Crypto Cartographer
5e Player Reference PDF

Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Adventures in Middle-earth Character Sheets PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth - Erebor Adventures PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth - Eriador Adventures PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth - Lonely Mountain Region Guide PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth Loremaster's Guide PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth - Mirkwood Campaign PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth Player's Guide PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth - Mirkwood Campaign PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth - Rhovanion Region Guide PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth - Rohan Region Guide PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth: The Eaves of Mirkwood & Loremaster's Screen PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth: The Road Goes Ever On PDF
Adventures in Middle-earth Wilderland Adventures PDF

Cut to the Chase Games
BF1 Tower of Skulls PDF

CZRPG
Urban Encounters & Quests PDF

d20pfsrd.com
5-for-5e Book 1: 5 Magic Items for 5th Edition PDF
5-for-5e Book 2: 5 Backgrounds for 5th Edition PDF

D&D Unleashed
The Elements & Beyond PDF

Dan Coleman Productions
An Axe to Grind (Level 3 PCs) PDF
Bad Apples (Level 3 PCs) PDF
Bandit's Nest (Level 1 PCs) PDF
Best Served Cold (Level 14 PCs) PDF
Cities & Towns PDF
Devils in the Details (Level 16 PCs) PDF
Ebonclad - A Thieves' Guild Setting & Adventures PDF
Ebonclad: Gallery of Thieves PDF
Ebonclad: Sites of Kintalla PDF
Eyes on the Prize (Level 10 PCs) PDF
Fierce Tempers (Level 8 PCs) PDF
For Whom the Bell Tolls (Level 17 PCs) PDF
If Looks Could Kill (Level 6 PCs) PDF
Imbued with Magic PDF
Insidious Experiments (Level 4 PCs) PDF
Lord of Gloomthrone (Level 12 PCs) PDF
Mischief Makers (Level 2 PCs) PDF
New Twists on Old Monsters PDF
No Laughing Matter (Level 5 PCs) PDF
NPC Codex PDF
Old Habits (Level 13 PCs) PDF
Out for Blood (Level 15 PCs) PDF
Pages from the Lost Grimoire - A Curse Upon You / Spoiling the Broth PDF
Pages from the Lost Grimoire - Delóclya Berres / By the Book PDF
Pages from the Lost Grimoire - Earthly Treasures / Enshrined in Stone PDF
Pages from the Lost Grimoire - Hellclasped Fetters / Pyre of Corruption PDF
Pages from the Lost Grimoire - Monstrous Variants / Stage Rite PDF
Pages from the Lost Grimoire - Riveting Rumors / Bones to Pick PDF
Pages from the Lost Grimoire - Seaspire / What Lurks Below PDF
Pages from the Lost Grimoire - Sentient Items / Asleep in Snow PDF
Pages from the Lost Grimoire - Setting Traps / Hard to Handle PDF
Pages from the Lost Grimoire - Storm Spirit / Darksquall Cave PDF
Sealing Fate (Level 20 PCs) PDF
Silver Linings (Level 11 PCs) PDF
Something Wicked (Level 7 PCs) PDF
That Sinking Feeling (Level 9 PCs) PDF
The Stuff of Nightmares (Level 18 PCs) PDF
Time & Time Again (Level 19 PCs) PDF
Weapons of Legacy PDF

Dan Haas Endeavors
GLD20 Vampire CR0-20 PD
Daniel Casey
Champions of the Wild PDF

DARK BY DEZIGN
Steal The Plans PDF
THE BOOK OF DARK SECRETS D&D5e & Pathfinder PDF
THE DEVIL’S SAND BOX - D&D 5e & Pathfinder PDF

Dark Naga
The Haunting of Hastur PDF

Darklite Interactive
A Night in Seyvoth Manor (DnD 5E) PDF

Dave Thaumavore
The Turnip Knights: A Halfling Oneshot (ICRPG & 5e) PDF

Diana Gaeta
Neverland - The Impossible Island PDF

Dias Ex Machina Games
Amethyst Factions (5E) PDF
Amethyst: Quintessence (5E) PDF
Ultramodern5 PDF
Ultramodern5 REDUX (5th Edition) PDF

Dice Average RPG
Angela's Deific Dictionary PDF

Dire Rugrat Publishing
(Not So) Advantageous Abilities (5e) PDF
5e NPCs: Goblins! Goblins! Goblins! PDF
Tangible Taverns: The Hut (5e) PDF
Tavern Tales - Mini Adventure #1: A Thief in the Night (5e) PDF
Tavern Tales - Mini Adventure #2: What a Trip! (5e) PDF
Tavern Tales - Mini Adventure #3: It Starts With a Barroom Brawl (5e) PDF
Tavern Tales - Mini Adventure: Tea House Caper (5e) PDF
Tavern Tales - Mini Adventure: The Troubleshooters (5e) PDF

DO Sebastian
DO Sebastian PDF

Doc's Mad Lab Games
Children of Inri'ath PDF

Draco studios
Eldritch Century, Chronicles of the Wounded Earth - Expeditions & Almanac PDF

Dragon Turtle Games
Carbon 2185 | A Cyberpunk RPG Core Rulebook PDF
Dread Unicorn Games
The Gods Have Spoken PDF
The Gray World PDF

Dueling Dragon Adventures
The Chronicles of Aeres Setting Handbook PDF
The Chronicles of Aeres: Shadows of Padfoot Alley PDF

Dungeons and Randomness
The Adventurer's Guide to Theria - Volume 1: Ellara PDF

Earl of Fife Games
Infernal Tranquility - Adventure for 5E PDF

EN Publishing
Level Up: Adventurer's Guide (A5E) PDF
Level Up: Gate Pass Gazette Issue #0 (A5E) PDF
Level Up: Memories of Holdenshire (A5E) PDF
Level Up: Monstrous Menagerie (A5E) PDF
Level Up: Narrator's Screen (A5E) PDF
Level Up: Trials & Treasures (A5E) PDF

Encoded Designs
The Streets of Avalon PDF

Encounter Roleplay
Encounter Roleplay Magazine: Reviews, Maps & Class Options! #1 PDF
Encounter Roleplay Magazine: Reviews, Maps & Class Options! #2 PDF
The North Seat Campaign Setting: Book 1 PDF
The North Seat: Player's Primer PDF

ENoa4
Hythum Chapters 1 and 2 PDF
Hythum Chapters 3 and 4 PDF
Hythum Chapter 5 PDF
Hythum Chapters 6 and 7 PDF

Epic Level NPC, LLC
5th Edition Options: Epic Paladin Oaths Vol. One PDF

Ethan Hudgens
The North Seat Saga PDF

Evil Beagle Games
Beasts of the East: China (5e) PDF
Beasts of the East: India (5e) PDF
Beasts of the East: Japan (5e) PDF
Draconic Discoveries (5e) PDF
Feywild Discoveries (5e) PDF
Fiendish Discoveries (5e) PDF
Giant Discoveries (5e) PDF
Here Be Dragons (5e) PDF
Unpleasant Discoveries PDF

Explorer's Guild Publishing
Wolves of Steadwick (5e) PDF

Fail Squad Games
Falls Keep PDF
Those DAM Goblins PDF
Whisper in the Crags PDF

Fat Goblin Games
(5e) Expanded Options #01 - Occult Ritual Magic for 5th Edition Fantasy PDF
(5E) Expanded Options #02 - Monster Lore Skill for 5th Edition Fantasy PDF
(5e) Expanded Options #03 - Items of Quality - Armor PDF
(5E) Expanded Options #04 - Items of Quality - Weapons PDF
(5E) Expanded Options #05 - Items of Quality - Tools PDF
(5E) Expanded Options #06 - Items of Quality - Weapon and Armor Charms PDF
(5E) Expanded Options #07 - Skill Specializations PDF
5th Edition Backgrounds - Criminal Intent - BA002 PDF
5th Edition Backgrounds - Salt of the Earth PDF
5th Edition Backgrounds - King and Country PDF
5th Edition Backgrounds - The Stuff of Legends PDF
5th Edition Horror PDF
5th Edition Racial Options - Aasimar! PDF
5th Edition Racial Options - Bugbears! PDF
5th Edition Racial Options - Goblins! PDF
5th Edition Racial Options - Hobgoblins! PDF
5th Edition Racial Options - Kobolds! PDF
8-Bit Fantasy: Fungal Kingdom Adventures PDF
Amazing Weapons, Armor, and Equipment for 5th Edition Fantasy! PDF
DNH1 - The Lost Temple of Forgotten Evil (5e & OSR) PDF
DNH1a - The Lost Temple of Forgotten Evil - Sidequests - River Crossing (5th Edition Fantasy- OSR) PDF
DNH2 - The Buried Zikurat (5e Edition) PDF
DNH3 - The City of Talos (Complete Edition) PDF
DNH4 - Confronting Hastur - COMPLETE PDF
DNH5 - Carcosa - COMPLETE PDF
Ritual Magic Expanded for 5th Edition Fantasy PDF
Simple Settings: Fairy Tales PDF
Simple Settings: Savage Lands PDF
The 5th Edition Cleric's Chronicle PDF
The 5th Edition Fighter's Chronicle PDF
The 5th Edition Wizard's Chronicle PDF
The Genesis PDF
The Master Player's Adventurers Journal PDF
The Secrets of Alchemy - For 5th Edition PDF
Treasure Chests: 5th Edition Fantasy PDF
Vathak Times Zine #1 (5th Edition) PDF
Vathak Times Zine #2 (5th Edition) PDF

Faulty-Wire Games
Trade Winds An Items & Services Compendium PDF

FeralGamersInc
The Black Iron - A 5th edition Grimdark Setting PDF

Firefly Inventions
The Twilight Dream PDF

First Ones Entertainment
Akhamet Campaign Setting PDF

Flavor Text Adventures
Flavor Text Volume 1 5e PDF

Fortier Games
To a Kobold PDF

Free League Publishing
Ruins of Symbaroum [5E] - The Promised Land PDF

Freelancing Roleplayers' Press
The Terror of the Machine PDF

Frog God Games
Adventures in Tehuatl (5e) PDF
Adventures in the Borderland Provinces (5e) PDF
Against Tsathogga PDF
Bard's Gate (5E) PDF
Bard's Gate - The Riot Act (5E) PDF
Black Spot PDF
Book of Lost Spells (5E) PDF
Book of Taverns V. 1 PDF
Book of Taverns V. 2 PDF
Borderland Provinces (5E) PDF
Chaos Rising (5e) PDF
Chaos Rising 2: Into the Abyss (5e) PDF
City of Brass PDF
Dead Man's Chest PDF
Ecology of Sahuagin PDF
Encephalon Gorgers on the Moon PDF
Eye of Itral (5e) PDF
Fifth Edition Foes (5E) PDF
For the Love of Valentine PDF
Fortune Hunters (5e) PDF
GameHole_AK1_The_Brain_Gorgers_Appetite_5e PDF
Ghosting of Lady Quay PDF
Goblins and Gnolls PDF
Grimmsgate PDF
Hazardous Habitats: Grasslands PDF
Hazardous Habitats: Icebound PDF
Hazardous Habitats: Mountains PDF
Hazardous Habitats: Wetlands PDF
Horror Out of Hagsjaw PDF
Horrors Unbound: Black Orc PDF
Horrors Unbound: Blood Kaktos PDF
Horrors Unbound Stank Hog PDF
How Orcus Stole Christmas PDF
In Vino Gigantus PDF
It Started with a Chicken (Splinters of Faith #1) (5e) PDF
Let's Get Kraken PDF
Lighthouse Anan-Marath PDF
Lost Crypt PDF
Maize and Monsters (5e) PDF
Menace in Ravenreach PDF
MCMLXXV (1975) PDF
Necropolis (5e) PDF
Orcus on 34th Level (5e) PDF
Quests of Doom Volume 1 (5E) PDF
Quests of Doom Volume 2 (5E) PDF
Quests of Doom 2 (5E) PDF
Quests of Doom 3 (5E) PDF
Quests of Doom 4: A Little Knowledge PDF
Quests of Doom 4: A Midnight Council of Quail PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Awakenings PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Between a Rock and a Charred Place PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Cave of Iron PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Fishers of Men PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Forgive and Regret PDF
Quests of Doom 4: God of Ore PDF
Quests of Doom 4: In the Time of Shardfall  PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Nightstone Keep PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Pictures at an Exhibition PDF
Quests of Doom 4: The Covered Bridge  PDF
Quests of Doom 4: The Desperation of Ivy PDF
Quests of Doom 4: The Hunter's Game PDF
Quests of Doom 4: The Missing Pin PDF
Quests of Doom 4: War of Shadows PDF
Rappan Athuk PDF
Rappan Athuk: Adventures in Zelkors Ferry PDF
Rappan Athuk Mouth of Doom: First Taste PDF
Rappan Athuk Players Guide PDF
Reme Rules Addendum 5e PDF
Rocky Cape PDF
Rogues in Remballo (5E)
Sea Kings Malice PDF
Seige of Durgham's Folly
Sinful Whispers PDF
Tales from the Roadhouse Vol. 1 PDF
Tegel Manor: Bestiary (5e) PDF
Tehuatl Bestiary  - 5th Edition PDF
Tehuatl Fifth Edition Players' Guide (5e) PDF
Temple of the Azure Eye PDF
Terror at Wulf's Head (5e) PDF
The Blight PDF
The Blight Game Master's Guide PDF
The Blight Pathologies Volume 1 The Exiled PDF
The Blight Pathologies Volume 2 Death in Art PDF
The Blight Pathologies Volume 3 Deceit at Thraken PDF
The Blight Pathologies Volume 4 Fleshcoats for Everyone PDF
The Blight Pathologies Volume 5 The Last Fleshgineer PDF
The Blight Pathologies Volume 6 The Shadow Elite PDF
The Blight Pathologies Volume 7 The Library of Spiders PDF
The Blight Player's Handbook PDF
The Blight: TB3 Bloody Jack (5e) PDF
The Bloody Jack PDF
The Book of Taverns: The Trireme PDF
The Book of Taverns: Vain Robert's Gibbett PDF
The Braingorgers Appetite PDF
The Children of the Harvest PDF
The City That Dripped Blood PDF
The Crooked Nail PDF
The Crucible PDF
The Devil of Murder Cliffs PDF
The Fiend of Turlin's Well (5e) PDF
The Grey Citadel PDF
The Hidden Shrine of Tmocanotz (5e) PDF
The Horror in the Sinks PDF
The Midderlands PDF
The Tome of Blighted Horrors PDF
The Tower of Jhedophar PDF
The World of The Lost Lands: Rules Addendum (5e) PDF
Thief King's Vault PDF
Tome of Adventure Design PDF
Tome of Alchemy PDF
Tome of Horrors PDF
Tome of Horrors 2020 PDF
Tome of Horrors 2020 Instant Encounters Vol. 1 PDF
Tome of Horrors 2020 Instant Encounters Vol. 2 PDF
Tome of Horrors 2020 Instant Encounters Vol. 3 PDF
Tome of Horrors 2020 Instant Encounters Vol. 4 PDF
Tome of Horrors 2020 Instant Encounters Vol. 5 PDF
Tome of Treasures PDF
Treasures from Heart of the Razor PDF
Waypoints: Bazaar PDF
Waypoints: General Store PDF

FuzzyDM
Yaza's House of Horrors PDF

Gamehole Publishing
Druid of the Dark Forest PDF
Fur Will Fly PDF
Into the Deep Dark PDF
Trillium: City of Enchantment PDF

Goblin Society Games
Murkrag’s Compendium of Curios PDF

Goodman Games
Fifth Edition Fantasy #1: GlitterdoomHigh Level Games PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #2: The Fey Sisters' Fate PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #3: The Pillars of Pelagia PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #4: War-Lock PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #5: The Dragon's Maw PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #6: Raiders of the Lost Oasis PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #7: Fantastic Encounters PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #8: Eye of the Leviathan PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #9: The Fallen Temple PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #10: The Castle in the Sky PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #11: The Archmage's Lost Hideaway PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #12: The Forgotten Hive PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #13: Mystery Under the Monastery PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #14: Beneath the Keep PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #15: Drowning Caverns of the Fish God PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #16: Cave of the Unknown PDF
Fifth Edition Fantasy #17: Secrets of Mistcutter Isle PDF

Greg Gillespie
Barrowmaze Complete PDF

Handiwork Games
BEOWULF: Horror at Herrogate PDF
Handimonsters Annual 2022 PDF

Happy Gnome Publishing
Anthro-Adventures (5E Campaign Setting) PDF

Harpoon Cannon Gaming
Dungeon Crossing: Dragon Home Designer PDF

Hellebarde Games
The Haunting of the Inn PDF

High Level Games
Cat's Meow: A One Page Adventure for the World's Greatest Role-Playing Game PDF
Kumari Nights: A One Page Adventure for 5th Edition PDF
Mine-d Your Own Business for 5th Edition PDF
Snowhaven Jumpstart PDF

HopePunk Press
S&S: Galactic Primer on Urban Sprawls PDF
Spaceships and Starwyrms: Core Sourcebook PDF
The Witch: a 5e class PDF

Hydra Cooperative
Mortzengersturm, The Mad Manticore of the Prismatic Peak PDF

Inferential Studios
The Pike Pole PDF

Infinium Game Studios
Aquilae: Bestiary of the Realm: Volume 1 (Fifth Edition / 5E) PDF
Reward Stars and Candy XP: An Alternative Approach to Distributing Rewards in Pathfinder & 5E PDF
Skelettin (Aquilae: Bestiary of the Realm; 5E) PDF
Villainous Compendium (5E) PDF

Inkwell Ideas
5e Creature Decks: Aberrations, Fiends, & More PDF
5e Creature Decks: Beasts, Oozes, & Plants PDF
5e Creature Decks: Constructs, Giants, Humanoids, Undead PDF
5e Creature Decks: Dragons & Monstrosities PDF
5e Creature Decks: More Aberrations & Fiends PDF
5e Creature Decks: More Constructs, Giants, Humanoids, & Undead PDF
5e Creature Decks: More Dragons & Monstrosities PDF
5e Creature Decks: Nonplayer Characters PDF

Insane Angel Studios
Darkmeade PDF
Sapirio's Secret PDF
The Hidden Halls of Hazakor PDF

Izegrim Creations
Twilight Fables PDF

Jeff C. Stevens
Slime Cave of Norwal PDF

Joe Wright
An Overview of Gloriana PDF

John Walts
Alignments & Role-playing PDF

Joseph Bloch
Factions and Organizations of the Flanaess PDF
Faiths of the Flanaess PDF
Greyhawk Feats PDF
Greyhawk Player Options PDF
Magic Items of the Flanaess PDF
Wizards of the Flanaess PDF

Kobold Press
12 Peculiar Towers for 5th Edition PDF
A Drinking Problem PDF
A Leeward Shore PDF
An Enigma Lost in a Maze PDF
Bastion of Rime and Salt PDF
Beyond Damage Dice: New Weapon Options for 5th Edition PDF
Blood Vaults of Sister Alkava PDF
Book of Blades: Expanding the Barbarian for 5th Edition PDF
Book of Lairs for 5th Edition PDF
Cat & Mouse for 5th Edition PDF
Creature Codex PDF
Creature Codex Lairs PDF
Deep Magic: Angelic Wards PDF
Deep Magic: Battle Magic PDF
Deep Magic: Chaos Magic for 5th Edition PDF
Deep Magic: Clockwork PDF
Deep Magic: Illumination Magic PDF
Deep Magic: Rune Magic PDF
Deep Magic: Winter Magic PDF
Demon Cults & Secret Societies PDF
Eldritch Lairs for 5th Edition PDF
Empire of the Ghouls for 5th Edition PDF
Empire of the Ghouls Map Pack PDF
Grimalkin PDF
Items Wondrous Strange PDF
Last Gasp PDF
Midgard Heroes for 5th Edition PDF
Midgard Heroes Handbook for 5th Edition PDF
Midgard Sagas PDF
Midgard Worldbook for 5th Edition and PFRPG PDF
Monkey Business PDF
Playing One-on-One PDF
Prepared! A Dozen Adventures for 5th Edition  PDF
Prepared 2: A Dozen One-Shot Adventures for 5th Edition PDF
Red Lenny's Famous Meat Pies PDF
Sanctuary of Belches for 5th Edition
Sanctuary of Belches for 5th Edition PDF
Scarlet Citadel for 5th Edition PDF
Shadows of the Dusk Queen for 5th Edition PDF
Skeletons of the Illyrian Fleet PDF
Southlands Heroes PDF
Southlands Player's Guide
Southlands Worldbook
Storming the Queens' Desire PDF
Streets of Zobeck for 5th Edition PDF
Tales of the Old Margreve PDF
The Raven's Call for 5th Edition PDF
The Sunken Library of Qezzit Quire PDF
Tome of Beasts for 5th Edition PDF
Tome of Horrors 2020 (5e) PDF
Unlikely Heroes for 5th Edition PDF
Underworld Player's Guide for 5th Edition PDF
Vault of Magic for 5th Edition PDF
Warlock Grimoire for 5th Edition PDF
Warlock Lair 4: Red Lenny’s Famous Meat Pies PDF
Warlock Lair 8: The Lost Temple of Anax Apogeion PDF
Warlock Lair 33: Fowl Play PDF
Warlock 34: Baba Yaga PDF
Zobeck Gazetteer for 5th Edition PDF

Kort'thalis Publishing
Cha'alt PDF
Crimson Dragon Slayer D20 PDF

Lazy Wolf Studios
Thrones & Bones: Norrøngard Campaign Setting PDF

Legendary Games
2099 Wasteland PDF
2099 Wasteland: Bally N' Tour PDF
Aegis of Empires GM's Guide PDF
Aegis of Empires Otherworlds Guide PDF
Aegis of Empires Player's Guide PDF
Aethera Field Guide I (5E) PDF
Askis World Primer PDF
Beasts of Legend: Beasts of the East (5e) PDF
Beasts of Legend: Boreal Bestiary (5E) PDF
Beasts of Legend: Coldwood Codex (5E) PDF
Beasts of Legend: Construct Codex (5E) PDF
Beasts of Legend: Fairy Tale Creatures (5E) PDF
Beasts of Legend: Serpents of Chaos (5E) PDF
Beneath the Festered Sun (5E) PDF
Book of True Evil (5E) PDF
Boricubos: Latin American Monsters and Adventures
Cold Mountain 5E PDF
Conquering Heroes (5E) PDF
Cutthroats and Crew (5E) PDF
Dungeon Archetypes (5E) PDF
Epic Treasures (5E) PDF
Evil Primer (5E) PDF
Faerie Bargains (5E)Faerie Mysteries (5E) PDF
Faerie Passions (5E) PDF
Feasting at Lanterngeist (5E) PDF
Fey and Forest Classes (5E) PDF
Fort Scurvy (5E) PDF
Gothic Grimoires: The Necrotic Verses 5E PDF
Gothic Heroes (5E) PDF
Horns of the Hunted (5E) PDF
Hypercorps 2099: Specimens in Centralia (5E) PDF
Hypercorps 2099: Thrillville or Killville? (5E) PDF
Hypercorps 2099 Wasteland PDF
Islands of Plunder: Raid on the Emperor's Hand (5E) PDF
Islands of Plunder: Scourge of the Steaming Isle (5E) PDF
Islands of Plunder: Spices and Flesh (5E) PDF
Islands of Plunder: Tarin's Crown (5E) PDF
Killing the Golden Twins (5E) PDF
Kingdoms PDF
Kingdoms: Domain Record Sheet PDF
Kingdoms: Military Record Sheet PDF
Kingdoms: Settlement Record Sheet PDF
Latin American Monsters (5E) PDF
Legendary Adventures: Epic 5E PDF
Legendary Adventures: Epic Depths PDF
Legendary Adventures: Forgotten Crowns PDF
Legendary Adventures: Heart of War PDF
Legendary Beginnings: A Feast of Flavor (5E)
Legendary Beginnings: Crisis at Falling Spring Station (5E) PDF
Legendary Beginnings: Into the Feyweald (5E) PDF
Legendary Planet Adventure Path (5E) PDF
Legendary Planet: Confederates of the Shattered Zone (5E) PDF
Legendary Planet Player's Guide (5E) PDF
Legendary Planet: The Assimilation Strain (5E) PDF
Legendary Planet: The Depths of Desperation (5E) PDF
Legendary Villains: Dark Druids (5E) PDF
Legendary Worlds: Calcarata (5E) PDF
Legendary Worlds: Carsis (5E) PDF
Legendary Worlds: Melefoni (5E) PDF
Legendary Worlds: Polaris 7 (5E) PDF
Legendary Worlds: Terminus (5E) PDF
Legendary Worlds: Volretz (5E) PDF
Meditations of the Imperial Mystics (5E) PDF
Mutants and Mad Science (5E) PDF
Mythos Monsters (5E) PDF
Nautical Heroes (5E) PDF
Operation: Nazi Smasher (5E) PDF
Road to Destiny (5E) PDF
Road to War: The Equinox Crown (5E) PDF
Royal Tournaments (5E) PDF
Scorpions of Perdition (5E) PDF
Sea Monsters (5E) PDF
Starfall (5E) PDF
Stargates (5E) PDF
The Baleful Coven (5E) PDF
The Fiddler's Lament (5E) PDF
The Lost Library of Thoth (5E) PDF
The Murmuring Fountain (5E) PDF
The Way of Ki (5E) PDF
Tomes of Ancient Knowledge (5E) PDF
Tomes of Dark Secrets (5E) PDF
Trail of the Apprentice: The Bandit's Cave (5E) PDF
Trail of the Apprentice: The King's Curse (5E) PDF
Trail of the Apprentice: The Oracle's Test (5E) PDF
Trail of the Apprentice: The Thieves' Den (5E) PDF
Trail of the Apprentice: The Wizard's Dungeon (5E) PDF
Treasury of the City (5E) PDF
Treasury of the Crusade (5E) PDF
Treasury of the Fleet (5E) PDF
Treasury of the Kingdom (5E) PDF
Treasury of the Macabre (5E) PDF
Treasury of the Machine (5E) PDF
Treasury of the Orient (5E) PDF
Treasury of the Pharoahs (5E) PDF
Treasury of Winter (5E) PDF
Ultimate Battle (5E) PDF
Ultimate Commander (5E) PDF
Ultimate Factions (5E) PDF
Ultimate Relationships (5E) PDF
Ultimate Rulership (5E) PDF
Ultimate Ships (5E) PDF
Ultimate Strongholds (5E) PDF
Ultimate War (5E) PDF
Under Frozen Stars (5E) PDF
Whisper House (5E) PDF

Lesser Gnome
The Whisper Vale A Regional Setting PDF

Limitless Adventures
Haunted Locales PDF

Lofty Designs
Advanced Weapons 5E PDF

Loke BattleMats
Untold Encounters of the Random Kind PDF

Lovelymachine Productions
The Garllyn Stones PDF

LPJ Design
Exodus Chronicles 001: Phoenix Guard (5e) PDF
Haunted - A 5th Edition Sourcebook of Horrific Haunts (5E) PDF
NeoExodus Chronicles: Monsters of Exodus (5E) PDF
NeoExodus Chronicles: World of Exodus (5E) PDF
World of Obsidian Apocalypse (5E) PDF

LPM Media
Bandits of the Ghostwood: Campaign Adventure Module #1 PDF
Horror at Gravehollow Hill: A Short Adventure Module PDF

Luna Publishing
Memento Mori: Ars Technica PDF

Lupus Rex Games
After the Crash PDF

M.T. Black Games
The Book of Wondrous Magic 5E PDF

Mad Martian Games
5E Ice Kingdoms: Lair of the White Wyvern PDF
5E Ice Kingdoms: The Temple of Drawoh Rock PDF

Mage Hand Press
Book of Binding PDF
Dark Matter PDF

MageGate Games
250 Best Magic Items for Barbarians, Druids, and Rangers PDF
250 Best Magic Items for Bards, Sorcerers, Warlocks, and Wizards PDF
250 Best Magic Items for Clerics, Monks, and Paladins PDF
250 Best Magic Items for Fighters and Rogues PDF
250 Best Magic Items: Curios, Oddities, and Trinkets PDF
Extreme Encounters: Weather & Terrain: Acid PDF

Magnificent Creations
The Corwyn Catacombs PDF

Mana Project Studio
Historia - The Felids PDF
Journey To Ragnarok - Adventure and Setting for 5e PDF
Journey to Ragnarok - Rosso's Guide to Ragnarok_ENG/ITA PDF
Journey To Ragnarok - The Grey Wanderer PDF
Journey To Ragnarok - The Rune Thief: 1.Blood Stained Snow PDF
Nightfell - A Horror Fantasy Setting for 5e - ENG/ITA PDF
Norse Grimoire for 5th Edition PDF

Many-Sided Dice
Lost Artifacts of Greyghast - A 5e Magic Item Compendium PDF

Mechanical Muse
World of Aetaltis: Player's Guide PDF

MediaStream Press
Song of the Nehmet PDF

Melestrua's Mysteries
Melestrua's RPG settings: Ragnar's Keep PDF

Menagerie Press
Careless Adventurer's Guide to Hazards PDF
The Black Lotus of Thalarion PDF

Metal Weave Games
Atlas Animalia Statbook: 5e PDF
Embers System Companion: D&D 5e PDF

Michael Tresca
5E Armies of the Christmas War PDF
5E Foes: Cults of Hell PDF
5E Foes: Oz Bestiary PDF
5E Fearsome Critters PDF
5E Heaven & Hell PDF
5E Lovecraftian Horrors PDF
5E Martians Attack PDF
5E Nightmares Before Christmas PDF
5E RPG: Ancient Adventures PDF
5E RPG: Oz Adventures PDF
5E RPG: Viking Adventures PDF

Midnight Tower
Before the Stroke of Midnight - Level 9 Adventure and Compendium PDF
Murder at the Old Wolf Inn - Level 4 Adventure PDF

Miniature Giant Space Hamster Press
Hamster Highlight: The Gullet of Madness PDF
Hamster Highlight: The Sucking God PDF

Haunted Prison Codex (6 Halloween NPCs)
Haunted Prison Codex (6 Halloween NPCs) PDF

Mithrilpunk Press
Bespoke Bestiary PDF
Bloody Harvest PDF
Heroes of Skyfall PDF
Legacy's Wake PDF
Spirit and Servitude PDF

Modiphius
Odyssey of the Dragonlords: Player's Guide
Odyssey of the Dragonlords: Player's Guide PDF

Monte Cook Games
A Player's Guide to Ptolus PDF
Arcana of the Ancients PDF
Arcana of the Ancients Creatures and Cyphers FREE PREVIEW PDF
Ptolus Character Portfolio for 5e PDF
Ptolus: Monte Cook's City by the Spire PDF

Mottokrosh Machinations
Solemn Scriptures of the Battle Nuns of the Mercyful Sepulcher PDF

Nerdarchy
Fantastical Mounts PDF
Secrets of the Vault: Mage Forge Vol. 1 PDF

Nightpath Publishing
Entromancy: A Cyberpunk Fantasy RPG PDF

Nord Games
Critical Hits for Game Masters PDF
Critical Hits for Players PDF
Heroes of High Fantasy: Artifices of Quartztoil Tower PDF
Heroes of High Fantasy: Creaking in the Dark PDF
Heroes of High Fantasy: Greenskin Diplomacy PDF
Treacherous Traps PDF
Treacherous Traps Random Trap GeneratorPDF
Treasure Trove: Treasure CR 1 - 4 PDF
Treasure Trove: Treasure CR 5 - 8 PDF
Ultimate Bestiary: Revenge of the Horde PDF
Ultimate Bestiary: The Dreaded Accursed PDF
Ultimate Guide to Alchemy, Crafting & Enchanting PDF
Ultimate NPCs: Skulduggery PDF

NUELOW Games
Monster Monster: Vampires PDF
Monster Monster: Werewolves PDF

Ondine Publishing
Whispers of the Dark Daeva (5th Edition) PDF

One Dwarf Army
A 5E Primer to Explosives PDF
A 5E Primer to Machine Guns PDF
A 5E Primer to Pistols PDF
A 5E Primer to Rifles PDF
A 5E Primer to Shotguns PDF

Onyx Path Publishing
Blood Sea: the Crimson Abyss (5e) PDF
Dagger of Spiragos (5e) PDF
Gauntlet of Spiragos [free 5E OGL adventure] PDF
It's Dangerous to Go Alone PDF
Legendlore Core Rulebook PDF
Master of the Scaled PDF
Monarchies of Mau Core Rulebook PDF
Peoples of the Crossroads Continent PDF
Pirates of Pugmire PDF
Pugmire Core Rulebook PDF
Ring of Spiragos (5e) PDF
Roll Of Good Dogs and Excellent Cats PDF
Scarred Lands Creature Collection Preview 1 PDF
Scarred Lands Creature Collection Preview 2 PDF
Scarred Lands Creature Collection (OGL 5e) PDF
Scarred Lands Player's Guide (OGL 5e) PDF
The Secret of Vinsen's Tomb: A Pugmire Jumpstart PDF
The Wise & the Wicked 2nd Edition (5e OGL) PDF
Vigil Watch Collected Volume (5e OGL) PDF
Yugman's Guide to Ghelspad Collected Volume (5e OGL) PDF

Orc & Elf
The Tallest Tower PDF

Osgood & Finchley
The Vrykolakas PDF

Other Stuff Game
[5E] NON MAGICAL SPECIAL WEAPONS AND ARMOR v1.0 PDF

Oz Mills
Face the Music - 5e Encounter PDF

Pacesetter Games & Simulations
Book of Beginnings PDF
Reaping at River’s End PDF
Rise of the Nefarious PDF
The Night Comes Down PDF

Palliven Project
Snakes Underfoot - Virtual Convention Edition PDF

Panzer8 Games
Return to Isla de Monos PDF

Paradigm Concepts Inc.
Arcanis 5E Campaign Setting PDF
Arcanis 5E - Children of the Sky PDF
Arcanis 5E Primer PDF
Arcanis 5E - The Blessed Lands Codex Geographica vol. I PDF

Pelgrane Press
Eyes of the Stone Thief - 5e Compatible PDF

Pendelhaven
Creatures from Fairy-Tale and Myth 5e PDF

Petersen Games
Sandy Petersen's Cthulhu Mythos for 5e PDF
Planet Apocalypse for 5E PDF
Skin Deep PDF
The Big Sleep Act 1:The Sleeper Rising PDF
The Big Sleep ACT 2: The Doomed World PDF
The Big Sleep Act 3: The Fate of the Empire PDF
The Big Sleep Act 4: Lullaby PDF
Yig Snake Granddaddy Act 1: A Land Out Of Time PDF
Yig Snake Granddaddy Act 2: Against The Serpentfolk PDF
Yig Snake Granddaddy Act 3: The Prehistory War PDF
Yig Snake Granddaddy Act 4: The Ancient Ages Again PDF

Pickpocket Press
Lowlife 2090 PDF

Planet X Games
Jungle Tomb of the Mummy Bride PDF

Power Up Gamers
L'gat's Tome of Amazing Creatures PDF

Purple Martin Games
Multiclass Feats PDF

Quest Chests
Mini Quest 1: Clucks of Despair PDF

Questor's Athenaeum
Effeldeissen & Qorin: Two Settlements PDF

R. Rook Games
Barrow Keep: Den of Spies PDF

R&D Adventures
Adventure Shorts, Volume 1 (5e) PDF

Raging Swan Press
Barroom Brawls (5e) PDF
Campaign Backdrop: Wolfsbane Hollow (5e) PDF
Campaign Codex #1: Classic Foes (5e) PDF
Campaign Codex #2: Lesser Undead (5e) PDF
City Backdrop: Languard (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Archways 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Bridges 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Captives 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Ceilings & Walls 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Denizens' Loot 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Floors and Trapdoors 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Fountains & Pools 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Mundane Chest Contents 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Portcullises 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Secret & Concealed Doors 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Stairs 2.0 (5e) PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Statues 2.0 (5e) PDF
GM's Miscellany: Eventures (5e) PDF
GM's Miscellany: Mini-Eventures I (5e) PDF
GM's Miscellany: Places of Power (5e) PDF
GM's Miscellany: Village Backdrops I (5e) PDF
GM's Miscellany: Village Backdrops II (5e) PDF
GM's Miscellany: Village Backdrops III (5e) PDF
GM's Miscellany: Village Backdrops V (5e) PDF
Languard Locations: Beyond the Walls (5e) PDF
Languard Locations: Fishshambles (5e) PDF
Languard Locations: High City (5e) PDF
Languard Locations: Low City (5e) PDF
Languard Locations: The Shambles (5e) PDF
Languard Locations: The Wrecks (5e) PDF
Languard Locations: Under the City (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Beacon Promontory (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Dead Man's Run (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Dragonmarch Keep (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Dreamden (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Forgotten Athenaeum (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Fort Vigil (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Fraywrack (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Khla'Akear (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Oleander's Sanctuary (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Raveneye Sanatorium (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Soulspur Inn (5e) PDF
Places of Power: The Last Resort (5e) PDF
Places of Power: The Mudded Manse (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Tibol-Korrin (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Tumblestone Inn (5e) PDF
Places of Power: Visionary's Perch (5e) PDF
Sailing Aboard the Widow (5e) PDF
Shunned Valley of the Three Tombs (5e) PDF
The Lonely Coast 2020 (5e) PDF
Town Backdrop: Dulwich (5e) PDF
Town Backdrop: Dunstone (5e) PDF
Treasures & Trinkets: Gemstones & Art Objects (5e) PDF
Treasures & Trinkets: Treasure Hoards #1 (5e) PDF
Treasures & Trinkets: Treasure Hoards #2 (5e) PDF
Treasures & Trinkets: Treasure Hoards #3 (5e) PDF
Treasures & Trinkets: Treasure Hoards #4 (5e) PDF
Urban Dressing: Port Town 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Aldwater 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Ashford (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Azagirn (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Beacon Promontory 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Black Wyvern (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Blackhill Gaol (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Bleakflat (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Bleakflat 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Bossin (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Byrnfort (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Coldwater (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Dawnmarsh (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Echo Harbour (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Farrav'n (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Fraywrack 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Fulhurst Moors (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Fulhurst Moors 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Greystone (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Gulls' Roost (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Hard Bay (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Hornwall (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Hosford (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Kerwyn's Pride (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Kingsfell (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Lady Cross (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Laewas (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Lanthorn (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Lanthorn 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Longbridge (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Macrimei 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Masquerade (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Needlebriar (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Oakhurst (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Quey's Glade (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Ravens' Cradle (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Rifthammer 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Ronak (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Shroudhaven (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Shroudhaven 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Silver Bluff (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Skaalhaft (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Suurin (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Thornhill (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Tigley (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Tigley 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Underdell (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Victory Elm (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Vulcanbridge 2.0 (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Wellswood (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: White Moon Cove (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Woodridge (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Y'taris (5e) PDF
Village Backdrop: Y'taris 2.0 (5e) PDF
Villages of Ashlar (5e) PDF
Where There's a Will (5e) PDF

Ramen Sandwich Press
Tome of the Utility Drawer PDF

Rats in the Rain
The Right Stuff PDF

Red Scar Publishing
Hellboy: The Roleplaying Game Quickstart PDF

Red Star Gaming
Aedrenar: After the War (5e) PDF

Rex Draconis RPG
Rex Draconis RPG: Amble's Guide to Avondale PDF
Rex Draconis RPG: NPCs, Monsters, and Magic Items of Rex Draconis PDF
Rex Draconis RPG: Player's Companion (5E) PDF

RiotMinds
TRUDVANG ADVENTURES 5E: Hero Companion PDF
TRUDVANG ADVENTURES 5E: Setting Companion PDF
TRUDVANG ADVENTURES 5E: The Great Shadow PDF
TRUDVANG ADVENTURES 5E: Wildheart PDF
TRUDVANG ADVENTURES 5E: Wurmtongue PDF

Rising Phoenix Games
Welcome to Scarthey (D&D 5e) PDF

Rite Publishing
101 1st Level Spells (5E) PDF
101 2nd Level Spells (5E) PDF
101 3rd Level Spells (5E) PDF
101 4th Level Spells (5E) PDF
101 5th Level Spells (5E) PDF
5th Edition Module: Fire & Ice (5E) PDF
In the Company of Giants Revised (5E) PDF
In the Company of Unicorns (5E) PDF
Kaiju Codex (5e) PDF

Rogue Genius Games
5e Classes: The Godling PDF
5e Menagerie: Horrors of the Aboleth PDF
5e Menagerie: Oceans of Blood PDF
5e Menagerie: Toilet Paper Golem PDF

Rook and Role
The Titan Attacks! PDF

Roving Band of Misfits Press
Two Page Mini Delve - Cave of Crystals PDF
Two Page Mini Delve - Deepwood Memorial PDF
Two Page Mini Delve - Hornhold Crypts PDF
Two Page Mini Delve - The Pale Reaver PDF
Two Page Mini Delve - Workshop of the Mad Alchemist PDF

RUNEHAMMER GAMES
Castle of Mirrors PDF

Sacrosanct Games
Depths of Felk Mor PDF
Reclaiming the Caves on the Borderlands PDF
Rise of Heroes PDF
X1 Wrath of the Goblinoids [5e] PDF
X2 Payback [5e] PDF

Sasquatch Game Studio
Primeval Thule 5e Campaign Setting PDF
Primeval Thule 5e GM Companion PDF
Primeval Thule 5e Player's Companion PDF

Saturday Morning Scenarios
Lamp's Lamp: Sanity Rules & Sanitarium Staff Bundle for 5e PDF
Lamp's Light Sanitarium: A horror campaign for 5e PDF
Whispers in the Dark: Quickstart Rules for 5e PDF

Seth Tomlinson
Blades & Blasters 5E: Bestiary & Rulebook PDF

SHM Publishing
(5e)Savage Company Campaign Setting for 5th Edition PDF

Sigil Stone Publishing
Five Torches Deep PDF

Silent Minstrel
Chinese Myths and Legends: Land of Pan-gu PDF

Silver Bulette
Creeping Cold 5e PDF

Silver Games
Ponyfinder - Campaign Setting PDF
Ponyfinder - Dragons of Everglow PDF
Ponyfinder - Everglow Bestiary PDF
Ponyfinder - Races of Everglow PDF
Ponyfinder - Races of Everglow - Second Edition PDF
Ponyfinder - Tactics of Everglow PDF
Ponyfinder - Tribes of Everglow PDF

Silver Gryphon Games
Shark-Bloods PDF

Sinopa Publishing LLC
Whispers of Persephone (Spine and Flesh cover) PDF

Skald Publishing
Iskloft - Grim Viking 5E PDF

Skeeter Green Productions
Crypt of the Science Wizard 5E PDF

Skirmisher Publishing
'Into the Mines of Moira' Bonus Content PDF
Aigyptos: A Gazetteer for 5th Edition PDF
Brown Dragon (A Monster for 5th Edition) PDF
Earth Dog (A Monster for 5th Edition)
Earth Pig: A Monster for 5th Edition PDF
Fire Rooster (A Monster for 5th Edition) PDF
Jinshu Shu, the Metal Rat: A Monster for 5th Edition PDF
Krampus (A Monster for 5th Edition) PDF
Raiders of Pertalo: An RPG Module for 5th Edition PDF
Men & Monsters of Ethiopia: An RPG Sourcebook for 5th Edition PDF
Mines of Moira: An Adventure for 5th Edition PDF
The Kobold Lair (An Encounter Area for 5th Edition) PDF
Viking Warriors (A Sourcebook for 5th Edition) PDF

SlyFlourish
Fantastic Adventures: Ruins of the Grendleroot for 5e PDF
Fantastic Lairs: 23 Boss Battles for your 5e RPG PDF
Sly Flourish's Fantastic Adventures PDF
The Lazy DM's Workbook PDF

Snakes & Saloons
Snakes & Saloons v1.3 (5e) PDF

Sneak Attack Press
Heroes of Drakonheim (5e) PDF
Terrain Toolbox (5e) PDF
The Runewild Campaign Setting PDF

Spectre Creations
Cosmic Dragon Breviary PDF

Spilled Ale Studios
Wasteland Wanderers: Fifth Edition Player Options For Post-Apocalyptic Worlds PDF
Wasteland Wares: Fifth Edition Equipment For Post-Apocalyptic Worlds PDF

Storm Bunny Studios
Mists of Akuma: Eastern Fantasy Noir Steampunk for 5E PDF

Storyteller's Vault
A Spicy Voyage Crew Sheets - Bark Lee's Gambit PDF
Kadom Clots PDF
Lord Maximilian PDF
Love-Scorned Soul PDF
Preview: Fate of the Maiden Sparrow - PoBW1 PDF
Scarred Races: Player Options for the Scarred Lands PDF
The Serpent Amphora 5e Quickstart PDF
Vengeance of the Shunned Peril Primer PDF

Summerhaven
Knife to Know You PDF

Swordfish Islands
The Tomb of Black Sand PDF

Tacitus Publishing
The Crystal Hearts PDF

Tal Woodblaze
Ro-Kalmer King of the Basilisks PDF

TBM
Barbarian Primal Path - Path of the Behemoth PDF
Bard College - College of Justice PDF
Monstrous Races - Mephits PDF
Primordial Power PDF
Psionic Monsters - Woad Hag PDF

Team Chimaera
The Legend of the Mist Flowers 5e PDF

Terran Empire Publishing
Manastorm: World of Shin'ar (5e) PDF
Manastorm: World of Shin'ar NPC Codex PDF
Tome of Many Things (5e) PDF

Terry Herc
Oh, I Hate Spiders! - A 5e side trek adventure PDF
Professor Humbert Drumsley: 5e Adventure Codex PDF

The Eldritch Tomb Games
Character Race: Lizardfolk: PREMIUM EDITION!!! PDF

The Lone Bards
Thanksgiving Special: Jive Hand Turkey PDF

The World is a Dangerous Place
Anaseidos - A new anthropomorphic duck race for 5e PDF

Thricemark Enterprises LLC
St. Alcatraz's Temple KHF2 PDF

Thunderegg Productions
The Compleat Beastman Issue 01: Centaurs PDF

Tim Bannock
DD-02 The Darkness Beneath Brightwell Manor for 5th Edition PDF

Tim P. Gaming
The Fall of Mith: Mithos Manor PDF

Tomorrow River games
Monsters & Demigods PDF

Total Party Kill Games
Altered Beasts: Gnolls, Vol. I PDF
Fifth Edition Feats PDF
Fifth Edition Options PDF
Noble Cause, Bloodied Hands PDF
Recovery Dice Options PDF
Slaughter at Splinterfang Gorge PDF
The Bleak Harvest PDF
The Coin Purse's Strings PDF
The Fighter Folio PDF
The Malefactor Class: Revised & Expanded PDF
Wardens of the Wild PDF

Travis Legge
Wracklings PDF

Tribality Publishing
The Seas of Vodari (5E) PDF

Trilemma Adventures
Trilemma Adventures Bestiary 5e PDF

Troll Lord Games
5th Edition -- Giants Rapture PDF
5th Edition -- Lost City of Gaxmoor PDF
5th Edition Monsters & Treasure of Aihrde PDF
5th Edition -- Players Guide to Aihrde PDF
5th Edition -- Sword of Rami PDF
5th Edition -- The Long Valley PDF
5th Edition -- U2 Verdant Rage PDF
A Lion in the Ropes PDF
A Stranger Among Us PDF
A0 The Rising Knight PDF
A1 Assault on Blacktooth Ridge PDF
A2 Slag Heap PDF
A3 Wicked Cauldron PDF
A4 Usurpers of the Fell Axe PDF
A5 The Shattered Horn PDF
A6 Of Banishment & Blight PDF
A7 Beneath the Despairing Stone PDF
A8 Forsaken Mountain PDF
A9 Beneath the Helm of Night PDF
A10 The Last Respite PDF
A11 The Wasting Way PDF
A12 The Paladin's Lament PDF
Amazing Adventures 5E PDF
Amazing Adventures 5E Quickstarter PDF
Ashton & the Augments PDF
Beneath the Stone PDF
Bones of the Companion PDF
Brotherhood of William St. John PDF
C1 The Mortality of Green PDF
C2  Shades of Mist PDF
C3 Upon the Powder River PDF
C4 Harvest of Oaths PDF
C5 Falls the Divide PDF
C6 Ends Meet PDF
C7 Castle on the Hill PDF
Caverns of Ambuscadia PDF
Codex of Aihrde PDF
Desecration & Damnation PDF
Dragons of Aihrde PDF
Druid's Lament PDF
Giant's Rapture PDF
I1 Vakhund Into the Unknown PDF
I2 Under Dark and Misty Ground PDF
I3 The Dogs of War PDF
Malady of Kings PDF
Mystical Companions PDF
Players Guide to Aihrde PDF
Quick Threats and Side Treks PDF
Reaping Bones PDF
Ruins of Ends Meet PDF
S1 Lure of Delusion PDF
S2 Dwarven Glory PDF
Solar Burn PDF
Stains Upon the Green PDF
Sword of Rami PDF
The Hallowed Ring PDF
The Hanged Man PDF
The Outpost PDF
The Pestilent PDF
U2 Verdant Rage PDF

Twin Drums
The Wagadu Chronicles The Child & the Oath PDF

Type IV Productions
The Forest of Lost Children PDF

Uncle Matt's RPG Studio
Tomb of the Iron God PDF

Underground Oracle Publishing
Monsters Mythica: Dread Coachman PDF
Monsters Mythica: Kelpie PDF
Monsters Mythica: Terrors of the Deep Woods PDF
Realms of The Underground: Underground Oracle Quarterly Vol. 1 PDF
Realms of The Underground: Underground Oracle Quarterly Vol. 2 PDF

Uno Critico
Passage to East PDF

Uri Lfschitz
Escaping Thalamus's Lab PDF
The Potato Paladin PDF

Valiant Fox Gaming
Fading Embers Setting Manual PDF

Verge Games
Love'n Fools Adventure & Maps PDF

ViktorS
Immortals of Angoria PDF
Traveler's Guide To Angoria PDF

Violet Rose
Physician (D&D 5E Class) PDF
Vengeful Soul (D&D 5E Class) PDF

Vorpal Dice Press
[VDP 5E] Fighting Maneuvers PDF
[VDP 5E] Mage-Errant PDF
The Warden Class (5e) PDF

WarFlail's Armoury
5e Harn PDF
5e Harn Bestiary PDF
HarnWorld D20 PDF

WatcherDM
Spooptoberween Spooptacular PDF

Wayward Rogues Publishing
CC 1: The Fester Lion's Den 5E PDF

Weaponized Ink Chris Gunning
Under the Scale (5E) PDF

Why Not Games
Cauturday PDF
Rocket Age 5e - Core Rulebook PDF
Surial - Bear Folk of the North (5e) PDF

Wicked Foundations
Tales of Terror: Dark Menagerie PDF

Wolf Wraith Press
Aurillium Corrupted Creatures Part 1 PDF

Wolfenrat Games
The Drowned (CR 5): an Unsettling Encounter for Pathfinder and 5E PDF

World of Farland
World of Farland Campaign Setting PDF
World of Farland: Realms Under Shadow Campaign Supplement PDF

Xacur
Tooth and Nail: Creatures of Hereva (5e) PDF

Xoth Publishing
Player's Guide to the World of Xoth (5E Edition) PDF

Zargo Games
(5e) Annabel the Poppet Master: Vault of Rogues 01 PDF
(5e) Burgten Skull-Crusher: Vault of Rogues 02 PDF
(5e) Dywin the Purifier: Vault of Rogues 04 PDF
(5e) Gearstorm: Vault of Rogues 07 PDF
(5e) Haftir's Anchor: Vault of Rogues 13 PDF
(5e) Jax: Vault of Rogues 14 PDF
(5e) Jute the Immortal Dragoon: Vault of Rogues 03 PDF
(5e) Kobold Spells PDF
(5e) Lorin Dracht: Vault of Rogues 10 PDF
(5e) Mercenary Tom: Vault of Rogues 08 PDF
(5e) MicroGrimoire 01 PDF
(5e) Olister's Spear: Vault of Rogues 12 PDF
(5e) Purple-Tinged: Vault of Rogues 11 PDF
(5e) Shriekwing: Vault of Rogues 05 PDF
(5e) Syth: Vault of Rogues 09 PDF
(5e) The Octuplets: Vault of Rogues 06 PDF
The Basic Kobold Warren PDF

Zombie Sky Press
Along the Twisting Way: The Faerie Ring Campaign Guide (5E) PDF



D&D Next



Spoiler



WotC
Dreams of the Red Wizards: Dead in Thay PDF
Murder in Baldur's Gate (5e) PDF






4e


Spoiler



WotC



Spoiler



Arcane Power
D&D Starter Set
Dark Sun Campaign Setting PDF
Dark Sun Creature Catalogue
Dark Sun Creature Catalogue PDF
Demonomicon PDF
Divine Power
Draconomicon
Draconomicon PDF
Draconomicon II
Draconomicon II PDF
Dungeon Master's Guide
Dungeon Master's Guide II
E1 Death's Reach
E2 Kingdom of Ghouls
Eberron Campaign Guide
Eberron Campaign Guide PDF
Eberron Player's Guide PDF
H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
H1 Keep on the Shadowfell PDF
H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Halls of Undermountain
Heroes of the Fallen Lands
Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms
Khyber's Pass PDF
Madness at Gardmore Abbey
Manual of the Planes
Monster Manual
Monster Manual PDF
Monster Manual 2
Monster Manual 2
Monster Manual 3
Monster Manual 3 PDF
Monster Vault
Monster Vault PDF
Mordenkainen's Magnificent Emporium PDF
Murder in Baldur's Gate (5e) PDF
Neverwinter Campaign Setting PDF
Open Grave
Open Grave PDF
P1 King of the Trollhaunt Warrens
P2 Demon Queen's Enclave
Player's Handbook
Player's Handbook PDF
Player's Handbook 2
Player's Handbook Races: Dragonborn PDF
Player's Option: Heroes of the Elemental Chaos PDF
Player's Option Heroes of the Feywild PDF
Rules Compendium PDF
Scepter Tower of Spellgard
The Plane Below
The Slaying Stone
Underdark PDF



2nd Party 4e



Spoiler



IDW
Dungeons & Dragons: The Legend of Drizzt - Neverwinter Tales PDF



3rd Party 4e



Spoiler



Adamant Entertainment
Scourge of the Rat-Men PDF

Alea Publishing Group
Feudal Characters Noble PDF

Alluria Publishing
Alluria Campaign Setting Guide PDF
Clever Classes: The Explorer PDF
Clever Classes: The Jester PDF
Fey Folio the Unseelie Court PDF
Remarkable Races Compendium of Unusual Races PDF

Blackbyrne Publishing
The Hidden Current PDF

Blackdirge Publishing
Critter Cache 1: Big Bugs PDF
Critter Cache 3: Animals & Beasts PDF
Critter Cache 4: Fey Folk PDF
Critter Cache 5: Daemons PDF
Critter Cache 6: Lovecraftian Bestiary PDF

Castles and Chemo
Castles and Chemo PDF

Chaotic Shiny Productions
Martial Cultures Arytis PDF

Christopher J. Monte
The Grand History of Eberron PDF

Dark Spire
Tsorathian Raiders PDF

Darklight Interactive
Revenge of the Kobolds PDF

Dias ex Machina Games
Ultramodern4 OGL PDF

Emerald Press
Key of the Fey PDF

EN Publishing
Paragons of the Burning Sky PDF
SANTIAGO: A Myth of the Far Future Campaign Guide PDF
War of the Burning Sky 1 The Scouring of Gate Pass PDF
War of the Burning Sky 2 The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar PDF
War of the Burning Sky 3 Shelter from the Storm PDF
War of the Burning Sky 5 Mission to the Monastery of Two Winds PDF
War of the Burning Sky 6 Tears of the Burning Sky PDF
War of the Burning Sky 7 The Trial of Echoed Souls PDF
War of the Burning Sky 8 O, Wintry Song of Agony PDF
War of the Burning Sky 9 The Festival of Dreams PDF
War of the Burning Sky 10 Sleep Ye Cursed Child PDF
War of the Burning Sky 11 Under the Eye of the Tempest PDF
War of the Burning Sky 12 The Beating of the Aquiline Heart PDF
War of the Burning Sky Campaign Guide PDF
War of the Burning Sky Player's Guide PDF
ZEITGEIST 1: Island at the Axis of the World PDF
ZEITGEIST 2: The Dying Skyseer PDF
ZEITGEIST 3: Digging for Lies PDF

Escape Velocity Games
Tentacled Terrors PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
Advanced Player's Guide PDF
Castoffs and Crossbreeds PDF
Freeport Companion 4e
Freeport Companion 4e PDF
Lands of Darkness 1  The Barrow Grounds
Lands of Darkness 1 The Barrow Grounds PDF
Lands of Darkness 2 Cesspool of Arnac
Lands of Darkness 2 Cesspool of Arnac PDF
Lands of Darkness 3 Woods of Woe
Lands of Darkness 3 Woods of Woe PDF
Lands of Darkness 4 The Swamp of Timbermoor
Lands of Darkness 4 The Swamp of Timbermoor PDF
Lands of Darkness 5 The Iron Mountains
Lands of Darkness 5 The Iron Mountains PDF
Lands of Darkness 5.5 Home for Wayward Minions
Lands of Darkness 6 The Wild Hills
Lands of Darkness 6 The Wild Hills PDF
Nevermore 4e
Nevermore 4e PDF
Plague
Plague PDF

Fearless Goblin Games
Nightmares: Dreams of the Damned PDF

Final Redoubt Press
Critical Matters PDF

Game Vein
Book of Races PDF

Goodman Games
Amethyst: Foundations PDF
Azagar's Book of Rituals PDF
Blackdirge's Dungeon Denizens PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics 55 Isle of the Drake
Dungeon Crawl Classics 55 Isle of the Drake PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics 57 Wyvern Mountain PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics 59 Mists of Madness PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics 63 The Warbringer's Son PDF
Forgotten Heroes: Fang Fist and Song PDF
Hero's Handbook Dragonborn
Hero's Handbook Dragonborn PDF
Hero's Handbook Eladrin
Hero's Handbook Eladrin PDF
Hero's Handbook Tiefling PDF
Monstercology Orcs PDF
The Adventures of Frank Frazetta's Death Dealer: Shadows of Mirahan
The Adventures of Frank Frazetta's Death Dealer: Shadows of Mirahan PDF

Gun Metal Games
Scarport PDF

High Moon Media
Poisoncraft for 4e The Codex Venenorum PDF

Kannik Studios
Adventurer's Option - Tauric Races PDF

Kobold Press
Bonus Bestiary for 4th Edition D&D PDF
Iron Gazetteer PDF
Midgard Bestiary for 4th Edition D&D PDF

Le Scriptorium
Petit 4 PDF

Mongoose
Quintessential Rogue PDF
Wraith Recon PDF
Wraith Recon Enemies Within PDF
Wraith Recon Skies of Fire PDF

Northwinter Press
Mystical Kingdom of Monsters PDF
Pnumadesi Player's Guide PDF

One Bad Egg
Gods of the Shroud PDF

Sneak Attack Press
Blessed By Poison PDF

Skirmisher Publishing
Dhanurvidya & Varman The Arms and Armor of India PDF
The Kitsune (A Race for 4th Edition D&D) PDF
Mysterious Relics: Pantheon-Specific Temple Objects & Furnishings PDF






Pathfinder



Spoiler



Starfinder



Spoiler



Paizo
Starfinder Adventure: Junker's Delight PDF
Starfinder Adventure: Skitter Home PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #7: The Reach of Empire (Against the Aeon Throne 1 of 3) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #8: Escape from the Prison Moon (Against the Aeon Throne 2 of 3) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #9: The Rune Drive Gambit (Against the Aeon Throne 3 of 3) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #13: Fire Starters (Dawn of Flame 1 of 6) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #14: Soldiers of Brass (Dawn of Flame 2 of 6)  PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #15: Sun Divers (Dawn of Flame 3 of 6)  PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #16: The Blind City (Dawn of Flame 4 of 6) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #17: Solar Strike (Dawn of Flame 5 of 6) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #18: Assault on the Crucible (Dawn of Flame 6 of 6) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #19: Fate of the Fifth (Attack of the Swarm! 1 of 6) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #20: The Last Refuge (Attack of the Swarm! 2 of 6) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #21: Huskworld (Attack of the Swarm! 3 of 6) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #22: The Forever Reliquary (Attack of the Swarm! 4 of 6) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #23: Hive of Minds (Attack of the Swarm! 5 of 6) PDF
Starfinder Adventure Path #24: The God-Host Ascends (Attack of the Swarm! 6 of 6) PDF
Starfinder Adventure: The Liberation of Locus-1 PDF
Starfinder Alien Archive PDF
Starfinder Alien Archive 2 PDF
Starfinder Armory PDF
Starfinder Beginner Box PDF
Starfinder Bounty #1: The Cantina Job PDF
Starfinder Character Operations Manual PDF
Starfinder Core Rulebook PDF
Starfinder First Contact PDF
Starfinder Galaxy Exploration Manual PDF
Starfinder GM Screen PDF
Starfinder One-Shot #1: Band on the Run PDF
Starfinder One-Shot #2: The Great Grav Train Robbery PDF
Starfinder Pact Worlds PDF
Starfinder Player Character Folio PDF
Starfinder Skitter Crash PDF
Starfinder Skitter Shot PDF
Starfinder Society Intro #1: The First Test PDF
Starfinder Society Intro #2: For the Factions PDF
Starfinder Society Intro: Year of Redemption's Rise PDF
Starfinder Society Intro: Year of the Data Scourge PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #1-03: Yesteryear's Truth  PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #1-09: Live Exploration Extreme! PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #1-16: Dreaming of the Future PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-01: Pact World Warriors PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-03: The Withering World PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-05: Meeting of Queens PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-06: The Stumbling Society, Part 1: Sangoro's Lament PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-08: The Stumbling Society, Part 2: Sangoro's Gifts PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-09: Bluerise Breakout PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-14: Data Purge PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-17: Cost of Living PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-20: Shades of Spite PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-21: Illegal Shipment PDF
Starfinder Society Scenario #2-24: Cornered Rat PDF

0-hr
Future Armada: Gryphon PDF
Future Armada: Venture PDF

AAW
Adventure Chronicle #3 PDF
Future's Past: Edge Station (1 of 5) PDF
Secret Weapons Project PDF
Star System Set: Muinmos (FULL SET) PDF
Star System Set: Querritix (FULL SET) PDF

Black Guard Press
Black Guard Star Archive PDF

d20pfsrd
Starjammer: Core Rules (Starfinder Edition) PDF
Starjammer: Races of the Void Book One (Starfinder Edition) PDF
Station on the Borderworlds (Starfinder) PDF

Epic Level NPC, LLC
Epic Mecha: 01 Infantryman PDF
Epic Races: Galactic Racial Abilities PDF

Fat Goblin Games
8-Bit Adventures - Awesome Androids PDF
8-Bit Adventures - Space Bounty Hunters PDF
Alien Evolution: Cosmic Race Guidebook PDF
Close Encounters: Hyperspace Fiends PDF
Cosmic Odyssey: Pirates of the Starstream PDF
Cosmic Odyssey: Service Bots and Synthetic Companions PDF
Strange Worlds: Ice Planets PDF
The Starmaster's Campaign Journal PDF
Wonders of the Cosmos: Fine & Diminutive Starships PDF
Wonders of the Cosmos: Strange Plants Under a Red Star PDF

Frog God Games
Tome of Aliens (SF) PDF
Planetarium (SF) PDF

Gun Metal Games
Interface Zero 2.0 (Starfinder Edition) PDF
The Widow's Tear PDF

Happy Gnome Publishing
Redshirts: Adventures in Absurdity, Volume 1 PDF

Joseph Fox's BinderStuff
Haunted Earth - 01 The Find - STARFINDER EDITION PDF

Legendary Games
Aethera Field Guide I (Starfinder) PDF
Alien Bestiary (Starfinder) PDF
Alien Codex (Starfinder) PDF
Arcforge Campaign Setting: Gods and Peoples PDF
Arcforge: Star*Path PDF
Legendary Planet Player's Guide (Starfinder) PDF
Legendary Planet: The Depths of Desperation (Starfinder) PDF
Legendary Worlds: Calcarata (Starfinder) PDF
Legendary Worlds: Polaris 7 (Starfinder) PDF
Planetary Heroes (Starfinder) PDF
Star Classes: Cantor PDF
Star Empires Compendium PDF
Star Intrigue PDF
Star Relationships PDF

Little Red Goblin Games
Alien Party Bus- New Races for Starfinder PDF
Astral Marine (Starfinder) PDF
Aug (Base Class) PDF
Bizlock (Corporate Warlock) PDF
Classes of Red Sector PDF
Davatti Base Class (Starfinder) PDF
Dokkalfar & And The Houses of the Umber Worlds PDF
Dragoon (Base Class & Lore) PDF
Forces of Red Sector (Combat Content for Starfinder!) PDF
Future Races PDF
Gonzo: Mad Science PDF
Mobile Suits PDF
Multiman (Starfinder) PDF
Mystic Space Knight PDF
Red Sector Races PDF
Scifi Themes (Stafinder) PDF
Space Corgis PDF
Space Dwarves PDF

Paizo Fans United
Wayfinder #19 (SFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #20 (SFRPG) PDF

Rite Publishing
101 Ranged Weapons (SFRPG) PDF
101 Technological Items (SFRPG) PDF
101 Technomancer Spells (SFRPG) PDF
55 Minor Armor Upgrades PDF
55 Minor Weapon Modifications PDF

Rogue Genius Game
Advanced Skill Guide PDF
Blood Space and Moon Dust PDF
Blood Space Gazetteer: The Solar Court PDF
Blood Space Gazetteer: Tor PDF
Blood Space Gazetteer: Ulo PDF
Pop Culture Catalog: Alcoholic Drinks PDF
Pop Culture Catalog: Clothing PDF
Pop Culture Catalog: Cruises and Resorts PDF
Pop Culture Catalog: Infosphere Shows PDF
Pop Culture Catalog: Infosphere Sites PDF
Pop Culture Catalog: Music PDF
Pop Culture Catalog: Restaurants PDF
Pop Culture Catalog: Vice Dens PDF
Pop Culture Catalog: Vidgames PDF
Pop Culture Catalog: Wellness Services PDF
Random Starship Name Generator PDF
Star Log Deluxe: Aging Rules PDF
Star Log Deluxe: Armored Solarian Options PDF
Star Log Deluxe: Zoomer PDF
Star Log.EM-006: Kyubi Paragon PDF
Star Log.EM-015: Skinwalke PDF
Star Log.EM-017: Gnolls PDF
Star Log.EM-018: Msvokas PDF
Star Log.EM-056: InsaneCorp's Delightfully Destructive Disintegrators PDF
Star Log.EM-065: Great Cthulhu PDF
Starfarer Adversaries DELUXE: Drider PDF
Starfarer Adversaries: Cannibal Clowns from Outer Space PDF
Starfarer Adversaries: Legacy Bestiary PDF
Starfarer Adversaries: Sluagh PDF
Starfarer's Arsenal: Laser Grenades PDF
Starfarer's Arsenal: Shotguns PDF
Starfarer's Codex: Coordinated Combat Feats PDF
Starfarer's Codex: Godling Legacy Class PDF
Starfarer's Codex: Horrifically Overpowered Feats PDF
Starfarer's Codex: Legacy Gunslinger PDF
Starfarer's Codex: Multiclass ThemeTypes PDF
Starfarer's Codex: Planetary Explorers' Essential Equipment PDF
Starfarer's Codex: Soldier Gear Boosts PDF
Starfarer's Codex: Technomancy Manual PDF
Starfarer's Codex: The Aeoncarnate Base Class PDF
Starfarer's Codex: Toonimancy PDF
Starfarer's Codex: Witch Legacy Class PDF
Starfarer's Companion PDF

Solo Run Studio
Added Value - A Level 1 Adventure for Starfinder PDF



Pathfinder 2e



Spoiler



Paizo
Pathfinder Adventure Path #151: The Show Must Go On (Extinction Curse 1 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #152: Legacy of the Lost God (Extinction Curse 2 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #153: Life’s Long Shadows (Extinction Curse 3 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #154: Siege of the Dinosaurs (Extinction Curse 4 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #155: Lord of the Black Sands (Extinction Curse 5 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #156: The Apocalypse Prophet (Extinction Curse 6 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #169: Kindled Magic (Strength of Thousands 1 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #170: Spoken on the Song Wind (Strength of Thousands 2 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #171: Hurricane's Howl (Strength of Thousands 3 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #172: Secrets of the Temple-City (Strength of Thousands 4 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #173: Doorway to the Red Star (Strength of Thousands 5 of 6) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #175: Broken Tusk Moon (Quest for the Frozen Flame 1 of 3) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #176: Lost Mammoth Valley (Quest for the Frozen Flame 2 of 3) PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #177: Burning Tundra (Quest for the Frozen Flame 3 of 3)  PDF
Pathfinder Adventure: Little Trouble in Big Absalom PDF
Pathfinder Adventure: Malevolence PDF
Pathfinder Adventure: The Fall of Plaguestone PDF
Pathfinder Adventure: The Slithering PDF
Pathfinder Beginner Box PDF
Pathfinder Bestiary PDF
Pathfinder Bounty #5: Witch's Winter Holiday PDF
Pathfinder Bounty #9: Fishing in Anthusis PDF
Pathfinder Bounty #17: Sodden Stories PDF
Pathfinder Core Rulebook PDF
Pathfinder Gamemastery Guide PDF
Pathfinder GM Screen PDF
Pathfinder Lost Omens: Character Guide PDF
Pathfinder Lost Omens: Gods & Magic PDF
Pathfinder Lost Omens: The Mwangi Expanse PDF
Pathfinder Lost Omens: World Guide PDF
Pathfinder One-Shot #2: Dinner at Lionlodge PDF
Pathfinder Society Intro: Year of Boundless Wonder PDF
Pathfinder Society Quest #2: Unforgiving Fire PDF
Pathfinder Society Quest #3: Grehunde's Gorget PDF
Pathfinder Society Quest #4: Port Peril Pub Crawl PDF
Pathfinder Society Quest #6: Archaeology in Aspenthar PDF
Pathfinder Society Quest #9: Wayfinder Origins PDF
Pathfinder Society Quest #12: Putrid Seeds PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenario #1-03: Escaping the Grave PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenario #1-05: Trailblazers’ Bounty PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenario #1-07: Flooded King's Court PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenario #1-08: Revolution on the Riverside PDF
 Pathfinder Society Scenario #1-09: Star-Crossed Voyages PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenario #1-10: Tarnbreaker's Trail PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenario #1-12: The Burden of Envy PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenario #1-20: The Lost Legend PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenario #1-23: The Star-Crossed Court PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenario #2-09: The Seven Secrets of Dacilane Academy PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenario #4-02: Return to the Grave PDF

AAminis
The Ooze And You! PDF

Ben Edwards
Liber Genus XI - Ghoul PDF

DragonCat Games
Monsters of Winter PDF

Fat Goblin Games
Fellow Travelers: Animal Companions PDF
Fellow Travelers: Cohorts, Followers, & Hirelings PDF
Game Changer: Alchemical Tools PDF

Legendary Games
Aegis of Empires GM's Guide PDF
Aegis of Empires Otherworlds Guide PDF
Aegis of Empires Player's Guide PDF

Lion's Brain Media
Divine Companions PDF

Paizo Fans United
Wayfinder #21 (PF2E) PDF

R&D Adventures
Adventure Shorts, Volume 1 (5e) PDF

Rogue Genius Games
The Skaldwood Blight PDF

Vorlen Publishing
Murder at Myrefall PDF
The Studied Summoner PDF

2e Playtest
Paizo
We Be Heroes? PDF



Pathfinder 1e



Spoiler



Paizo
Advanced Class Guide PDF
Advanced Player's Guide PDF
Adventurer's Guide PDF
Bonus Bestiary PDF
GameMastery Guide PDF
GM Screen PDF
Horror Adventures PDF
Monster Codex PDF
Mythic Adventures PDF
NPC Codex PDF
Occult Adventures PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #43 Carrion Crown The Haunting of Harrowstone
Pathfinder Adventure Path #43 Carrion Crown The Haunting of Harrowstone PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #43 Carrion Crown Trial of the Beast PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #45 Carrion Crown Broken Moon
Pathfinder Adventure Path #45 Carrion Crown Broken Moon PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #46 Carrion Crown Wake of the Watcher
Pathfinder Adventure Path #46 Carrion Crown Wake of the Watcher PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #47 Carrion Crown Ashes at Dawn PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #48 Carrion Shadows of Gallowspire PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #61: Shards of Sin PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #62: Curse of the Lady's Light PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #63: The Asylum Stone PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #64 Shattered Star Beyond the Doomsday Door
Pathfinder Adventure Path #64 Shattered Star Beyond the Doomsday Door PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #65: Into the Nightmare Rift PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #66: The Dead Heart of Xin PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #67 Reign of Winter The Snows of Summer
Pathfinder Adventure Path #67 Reign of Winter The Snows of Summer PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #68 Reign of Winter The Shackled Hut
Pathfinder Adventure Path #68 Reign of Winter The Shackled Hut PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #69 Reign of Winter Mother, Maiden, Crone
Pathfinder Adventure Path #69 Reign of Winter Mother, Maiden, Crone PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #70 Reign of Winter The Frozen Stars
Pathfinder Adventure Path #70 Reign of Winter The Frozen Stars PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #71 Reign of Winter Rasputin Must Die!
Pathfinder Adventure Path #71 Reign of Winter Rasputin Must Die! PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #72 Reign of Winter The Witch Queen's Revenge
Pathfinder Adventure Path #72 Reign of Winter The Witch Queen's Revenge PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #73 Wrath of the Righteous The Worldwound Incursion
Pathfinder Adventure Path #73 Wrath of the Righteous The Worldwound Incursion PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #74 Wrath of the Righteous Sword of Valor
Pathfinder Adventure Path #74 Wrath of the Righteous Sword of Valor PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #75 Wrath of the Righteous Demon's Heresy
Pathfinder Adventure Path #75 Wrath of the Righteous Demon's Heresy PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #76 Wrath of the Righteous The Midnight Isles
Pathfinder Adventure Path #76 Wrath of the Righteous The Midnight Isles PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #77 Wrath of the Righteous Herald of the Ivory Labyrinth
Pathfinder Adventure Path #77 Wrath of the Righteous Herald of the Ivory Labyrinth PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #78 Wrath of the Righteous City of Locusts
Pathfinder Adventure Path #78 Wrath of the Righteous City of Locusts PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #79 Mummy's Mask The Half-Dead City
Pathfinder Adventure Path #79 Mummy's Mask The Half-Dead City PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #80 Mummy's Mask Empty Graves
Pathfinder Adventure Path #80 Mummy's Mask Empty Graves PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #81 Mummy's Mask Shifting Sands
Pathfinder Adventure Path #81 Mummy's Mask Shifting Sands PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #82 Mummy's Mask Secrets of the Sphinx
Pathfinder Adventure Path #82 Mummy's Mask Secrets of the Sphinx PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #83 Mummy's Mask Empty Graves
Pathfinder Adventure Path #83 Mummy's Mask Empty Graves PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #84 Mummy's Mask The Slave Trenches of Hakotep
Pathfinder Adventure Path #84 Mummy's Mask The Slave Trenches of Hakotep PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #85 Iron Gods Fires of Creation PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #86 Lords of Rust PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #87 The Choking Tower PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #88 Valley of the Brain Collectors PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #89 Palace of Fallen Stars PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #90 The Divinity Drive PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #97 Hell's Rebels In Hell's Bright Shadow PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #98 Hell's Rebels Turn of the Torrent PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path #99 Hell's Rebels Dance of the Damned PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Carrion Crown Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Council of Thieves Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Kingmaker Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Mummy's Mask Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Reign of Winter Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Rise of the Runelords Anniversary Edition PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Serpent's Skull Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Wrath of the Righteous Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Bestiary
Pathfinder Bestiary PDF
Pathfinder Bestiary 2
Pathfinder Bestiary 2 PDF
Pathfinder Bestiary 3
Pathfinder Bestiary 3 PDF
Pathfinder Bestiary 4
Pathfinder Bestiary 4 PDF
Pathfinder Bestiary 5 PDF
Pathfinder Bestiary 6 PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting Book of the Damned Volume 3: Horsemen of the Apocalypse PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Chronicle of the Righteous PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Darklands Revisited PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Distant Worlds PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Dragon Empires Gazetteer PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Dragons Unleashed PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Fey Revisited PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Giants Revisited PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Heaven Unleashed
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Heaven Unleashed PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Hell Unleashed PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Inner Sea Bestiary
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Inner Sea Bestiary PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Inner Sea Monster Codex PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Inner Sea Poster Map Folio PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Inner Sea Races PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Inner Sea World Guide PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Irrisen Land of Eternal Winter
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Irrisen Land of Eternal Winter PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Lands of the Linnorm Kings PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Magnimar, City of Monuments PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Mystery Monsters Revisited  PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Mythic Realms
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Mythic Realms PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Mythical Monsters Revisited PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Numeria Land of Fallen Stars PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Occult Bestiary PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Osirion, Legacy of Pharaohs PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Rule of Fear PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Technology Guide PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Undead Revisited PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Undead Unleashed PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles Book of the Damned Volume 1: Princes of Darkness
Pathfinder Chronicles Book of the Damned Volume 1: Princes of Darkness PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles Book of the Damned Volume 2: Lords of Chaos PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: Cities of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: Classic Horrors Revisited PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: Heart of the Jungle PDF
Pathfinder Companion: Dwarves of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Companion: Faiths of Balance
Pathfinder Companion: Faiths of Balance PDF
Pathfinder Companion: Faiths of Corruption
Pathfinder Companion: Gnomes of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Companion: Sargava The Lost Colony
Pathfinder Module: Carrion Hill
Pathfinder Module: Carrion Hill PDF
Pathfinder Module: The Gauntlet PDF
Pathfinder Module: The Harrowing
Pathfinder Module: The Moonscar
Pathfinder Module: The Witchwar Legacy
Pathfinder Module: The Witchwar Legacy PDF
Pathfinder Module: We Be Goblins! PDF
Pathfinder Module: We Be Goblins Too! PDF
Pathfinder Module: We Be Goblins Free! PDF
Pathfinder Module: We B4 Goblins! PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Advanced Class Origins PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Animal Archive PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Armor Master's Handbook PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Bastards of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Blood of Angels PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Blood of Fiends PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Blood of the Elements PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Blood of the Moon PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Blood of the Night PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Cohorts & Companions PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Demon Hunter's Handbook PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Dirty Tactics Toolbox PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Dragonslayer’s Handbook PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Dungeoneer's Handbook PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Familiar Folio PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Giant Hunter's Handbook PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Goblins of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Halflings of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Heroes of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Heroes of the Darklands PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Heroes of the High Court PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Heroes of the Streets PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Heroes of the Wild PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Humans of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Inner Sea Primer PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Kobolds of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Legacy of Dragons PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Magic Tactics Toolbox PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Melee Tactics Toolbox PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Monster Hunter's Handbook  PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Monster Summoner's Handbook PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Mythic Origins PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Occult Origins PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Orcs of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: People of the North PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: People of the Sands PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: People of the Stars PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Ranged Tactics Toolbox PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Undead Slayer’s Handbook PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Varisia, Birthplace of Legends PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Weapon Master's Handbook PDF
Pathfinder Player Companion: Wilderness Origins PDF
Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Beginner Box PDF
Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Core Rulebook
Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Core Rulebook PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 01 The Glass River Rescue PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 02 The Wardstone Patrol PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 03 The Hellknight's Feast PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 04 The Stolen Heir PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 05 The Elven Entanglement PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 06 You Have What You Hold PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 07 Port Godless PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 08 The Confirmation PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 09 The Traitor's Lodge PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 10 Where Mammoths Dare Not Tread PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 11 Library of the Lion PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 12 Destiny of the Sands Part 1: A Bitter Bargain PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 13 Weapon in the Rift PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 14 Day of the Demon PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 15 Destiny of the Sands Part 2:
Race to Seeker's Folly PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 16 Destiny of the Sands Part 3:
Sanctum of the Sages PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 17 Fate of the Fiend PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 18 The Stranger Within PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 19 The Horn of Aroden PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 20 The Sealed Gate PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 21 The Merchant's Wake PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 22 Scars of the Third Crusade PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 23 Cairn of Shadows PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 24 Assault on the Wound PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 25 Vengeance at Sundered Crag PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: 99 The Path We Choose PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 5: Special Siege of the Diamond City PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 01 Trial by Machine PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 02 The Silver Mount Collection PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 03 The Technic Siege PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 04 Beacon Below PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 05 Slave Ships of Absalom PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 06 Hall of the Flesh Eaters PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 07 Valley of Veiled Flame PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 08 The Segang Expedition PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 09 By way of Bloodcove PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 10 The Wounded Wisp PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 11 The Slave Masters Mirror PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 12 Scions of the Sky Key Part 1 On Sharrowsmiths Trail PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 13 Kirin and Kraken PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 14 Scions of the Sky Key Part 2 Kaava Quarry PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 15 The Overflow Archives PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 16 Scions of the Sky Key Part 3 The Golden Guardian PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 17 Fires of Karamoss PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 18 From Under Ice PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 19 Test of Tar Kuata PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 20 Returned to Sky PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 21 Tapestry's Toils PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 22 Out of Anarchy PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 6: 23 The Darkest Abduction PDF
Pathfinder Society Scenarios Season 7: 01 Between the Lines PDF
Pathfinder Unchained PDF
Planar Adventures PDF
Player Character Folio PDF
Strategy Guide PDF
Ultimate Campaign PDF
Ultimate Combat PDF
Ultimate Equipment PDF
Ultimate Intrigue PDF
Ultimate Magic PDF
Ultimate Race Guide PDF
Villain Codex PDF

0one Games
The Great City: Backdrops PDF
The Great City: Player's Guide PDF
The Great City: Urban Creatures & Lairs PDF
The Road to Revolution: The Campaign PDF
The Sinking: Complete Serial PDF
The Terror of Tumbledown - Game Pack PDF
Urban Adventures: A Pound of Flesh PDF

4 Winds Fantasy Gaming PDF
GM's Aid VII Condition Cards PDF
Paths of Power PDF
Player's Aid II Monster Summoning Cards PDF
Player's Aid IV: Character Record Portfolio PDF
The Book of Arcane Magic PDF
The Book of Divine Magic PDF
Tome of Monsters PDF

AAW
A00: Crow's Rest Island PDF
A01: Crypt of the Sun Lord PDF
A02: Devil of Dark Wood PDF
A03: Champion's Rest PDF
A04: Forest for the Trees PDF
A05: Winterflower PDF
Aventyr Bestiary PDF
B-Series Adventure Omnibus PDF
B01: Under His Skin PDF
B19: Tower of Screaming Sands PDF
B20: For Rent, Lease, or Conquest PDF
BASIC01: A Learning Time PDF
Into the Wintery Gale: Ancestral Appellations PDF
Into the Wintery Gale: Wrath of the Jotunn PDF
One on One #001: Six Feet Under PDF
PF Holiday Mini-Dungeon (bundle) PDF
Rise of the Drow PDF
Rise of the Drow: Campaign Primer PDF
Rise of the Drow Epilogue: The Commander of Malice PDF
Rise of the Drow Prologue: The Darkness Arrives PDF
Rise of the Drow: Player's Guide PDF
Snow White PDF
U01: Dark Days in Stoneholme PDF
Winter's Roar: Vikmordere Bestiary PDF

Above Average Creations
Oracle Curses (PFRPG) PDF

Adamant Entertainment
Dread Codex Goblins PDF
Fell Beasts Volume 1 PDF
Fell Beasts Volume 2 PDF
Fell Beasts Volume 3 PDF
Peril in Freeport
Peril in Freeport PDF
Tome of Secrets PDF

Alluria Publishing
Azure Abyss PDF
Celadon Shores PDF
Cerulean Seas Campaign Setting PDF
Cerulean Seas Beasts of the Boundless Blue PDF
Creepy Creatures Bestiary of the Bizarre PDF
Fey Folio Clans of the Fey PDF
GM Screen Inserts--Cerulean Seas PDF
Indigo Ice PDF
Remarkable Races Pathway to Adventure: Compendium of Unusual PC Races PDF
Remarkable Races Submerged Compendium PDF
Remarkable Races Submerged: The Aquatic Anumi PDF
Remarkable Races Submerged: The Morgen PDF
Remarkable Races Submerged: The Mrawgh PDF
Remarkable Races Submerged: The Sea Squole PDF
Remarkable Races Submerged: The Sunken Relluk PDF
The Viridian Veil
Waves of Thought PDF

Amora Game
Liber Influxus Communis PDF

Arjade Productions
Mystic Times: Saraahd's Secret Shrine [Adventure - Tier 1/Low Level] PDF

Avalon Game Company
Infinite Futures PDF
Infinite Mysteries PDF
Markets and Merchandise PDF
Slayers of the Great Serpent PDF

Battlefield Press
Cartography Unlimited for RPGS
Northern Crown: New World Adventures PDF
Sherwood: The Legend of Robin Hood (Pathfinder Edition) PDF
The NPC Collection PDF

Black Shark Enterprises
The Pirate GM's Right Fist PDF

Bloodstone Press
Amazons Vs Valkyries: Advanced Races PDF
Amazons Vs Valkyries: Arms and Armor PDF
Amazons Vs Valkyries: Bloodlines PDF
Amazons Vs Valkyries: Core Classes PDF
Amazons Vs Valkyries: Languages PDF
Amazons Vs Valkyries: The Amazon PDF
Amazons Vs Valkyries: The Valkyrie PDF

Calidar Publishing
CAL1 Calidar, In Stranger Skies PDF

Castles and Chemo
Castles and Chemo PDF

Cayzle
Cayzle's Little Splat Book of Prestige & Class PDF

Clockwork Gnome Publishing
Finwicket's Bestiary: Along the Faerie Path PDF
Player's Toolb⁯x: Arborlings PDF
The Rogues Gallery: The Cloven Hoof Syndicate PDF
The Virtuous and the Vile: Morithal, Lord of Unceasing Hunger PDF

Cobalt Sages Creations
Herbal Lore: A Priest's Midnight Garden PF1E PDF
Species Archive: The Belaran PF1E PDF

d20pfsrd.com
Affordable Arcana - Magic Rings (PFRPG) PDF
Affordable Arcana - Magic Rings II (PFRPG) PDF
Affordable Arcana - Magic Rods (PFRPG) PDF
Affordable Arcana - Magic Staves (PFRPG) PDF
Affordable Arcana - Magic Tattoos (PFRPG) PDF
Affordable Arcana - Wands (PFRPG) PDF
Affordable Arcana - Wondrous Item Sets (PFRPG) PDF
Affordable Arcana - Wondrous Items (PFRPG) PDF
Blood & Steel, Book 1 - The Fighter (PFRPG) PDF
Blood & Steel, Book 2 - The Ninja (PFRPG) PDF
Blood & Steel, Book 3 - The Cavalier (PFRPG) PDF
Blood & Steel, Book 4 - The Monk (PFRPG) PDF
Blood & Steel, Book 5 - The Swashbucker (PFRPG) PDF
Call of the Wild, Book 1 - The Druid (PFRPG) PDF
Compendium Arcanum Vol. 1: Cantrips & Orisons (PFRPG) PDF
Compendium Arcanum Vol. 2: 1st-Level Spells (PFRPG) PDF
Compendium Arcanum Vol. 3: 2nd-Level Spells (PFRPG) PDF
Compendium Arcanum Vol. 4: 3rd-Level Spells (PFRPG) PDF
Compendium Arcanum Vol. 5: 4th-Level Spells (PFRPG) PDF
Compendium Arcanum Vol. 6: 5th-Level Spells (PFRPG) PDF
Compendium Arcanum Vol. 7: 6th-Level Spells (PFRPG) PDF
Compendium Arcanum Vol. 8: 7th-Level Spells (PFRPG) PDF
Compendium Arcanum Vol. 9: 8th-Level Spells (PFRPG) PDF
Compendium Arcanum Vol. 10: 9th-Level Spells (PFRPG) PDF
Into the Breach: The Magus (PFRPG) PDF
Into the Breach: The Summoner (PFRPG) PDF
Journals of Dread Book 1: Secrets of the Oozes PDF
Journals of Dread Vol. II: Secrets of the Skeleton PDF
Manifest Destiny, Book 1 - Domains & Devotions (PFRPG) PDF
Mind over Matter: Psion and Soulknife (PFRPG) PDF
Mind over Matter: Psion and Soulknife (PFRPG) PDF
Pacts & Pawns: New Pact Magic Options (PFRPG) PDF
Racial Profiles Expanded: Hungry Souls PDF
Racial Profiles: The Tavi PDF
Starjammer: Core Rules PDF
Starjammer: Hailing Frequencies Episode 01 "Welcome to Epsilon Company" PDF
Starjammer: Medical Marvels PDF
Starjammer: Races of the Void Book One PDF
Steam Powered: Devices of the Mechanical Age (PFRPG) PDF
Steam Powered: Illustrated Catalogue & Guide PDF
Technology Reference Guide PDF
The Black Codex - Alien Catalog Entry 1 PDF
The Evolved Path (PFRPG) PDF
Ultimate Evil (PFRPG) PDF
Wands Recrafted (PFRPG) PDF

DARK BY DEZIGN
Escape From Skullkeep Island PDF
Escape The Lair PDF
Ghost Story - Winter’s Darkness PDF
Murder On Montellio PDF
No Man’ Land PDF
PREVIEW - Ghosts of Castle Nevermore PDF
Slaughterhouse Of The Ogre Mage PDF
Steal The Plans PDF
The Board In The Wood Shed PDF
THE BOOK OF DARK SECRETS D&D5e & Pathfinder PDF
THE DEVIL’S SAND BOX - D&D 5e & Pathfinder PDF
The Ghoul Well PDF
The Pine Barrens PDF
Tombs Of Frostheim PDF

Darklight Interactive
Cavern of the Damned PDF
The Dragon's Master PDF

DCS
10 Encounters (Ladies of the Evening) PDF
10 Encounters (Ladies of the Evening) Book 2 PDF
10 Encounters (Ladies of the Evening) Book 3 PDF

Dire Corgi Games
Rcane's Guide to Fantastic Races: The Metallic Dragon Descended (Pathfinder) PDF

Dire Rugrat Publishing
Tangible Taverns: Tuffy's Good Time Palace PDF

Dragonwing Games
Torn Asunder: Critical Hits PDF

Dreamscarred Press
Bloodforge PDF
Focused Disciplines PDF
Lords of the Night PDF
Mythic Psionics PDF
Path of War PDF
Psionic Bestiary PDF
Psionics Embodied PDF
Psionics Unleashed PDF
Psionics Expanded: Advanced Psionics Guide PDF
Seventh Path PDF
The Opened Mind PDF
Third Dawn Adventure Path—From the Deep 1: Uncertain Futures PDF
Third Dawn Adventure Path—From the Deep 2: Ruling Three PDF
Third Dawn Adventure Path—From the Deep 3: A Dragon's Orders PDF
Ultimate Psionics PDF
Ultimate Psionics Item Cards PDF
Ultimate Psionics Power Cards PDF
Wilders PDF

Drop Dead Studios
Spheres Bestiary: Fey and Feyfolk PDF
Spheres of Might PDF
The Vauntguard PDF

Echelon Game Design
Echelon Reference Series: Clerics (3pp+PRD) PDF

EN Publishing
ZEITGEIST 1: Island at the Axis of the World PDF
ZEITGEIST 2: The Dying Skyseer PDF
ZEITGEIST 3: Digging for Lies PDF

Ennead Games
Dragon Body Parts & Equipment PDF
Dragon Templates - Volume 1 - A to H PDF
Dragon Templates - Volume 2 - I to O PDF
Dragon Templates - Volume 3 - P to Z PDF
Novus Draco "New Dragons" PDF
World Wonders PDF

Epic Level NPC, LLC
Black Sheep NPC Codex Vol. 1 PDF
Black Sheep NPC Codex Vol. 2 PDF
Corrupted Magic Items of the Necronomicon: Plague-born Pouch PDF
Epic Level NPC Hybrid Class Trainer PDF
Epic Races: Adapticons PDF
Epic Races: Synthetics PDF
Epic Side Quests PDF
Heroic Conveyances PDF
Occult Rituals of the Necronomicon Vol. 1: Undead PDF
Occult Rituals of the Necronomicon Vol. 2: Fiends PDF
Occult Rituals of the Necronomicon Vol 3 Old Ones PDF
Occult Rituals: Corrupting Chant PDF
Occult Rituals: Vampire's Flesh PDF

Epidemic Books
Oathbound Bestiary PDF
Oathbound Eclipse PDF
Oathbound Seven PDF
The Haunted Fort PDF

Evil Sunday Games
Wretched Fate PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
Malevolent and Benign PDF
One on One Adventure Compendium PDF
One on One Adventure Compendium Two PDF

Fantastic Gallery
The Sensitive PDF

Fat Goblin Games
8-Bit Adventures: Perseus Jr. Gear PDF
8-Bit Adventures - The Fungifolk! PDF
8-Bit Adventures - The Legend of Heroes PDF
8-Bit Adventures: Vampire Slayer Gear PDF
8-Bit Adventures - Welcome to the Fungal Kingdom PDF
A Matter of Faith PDF
Abbey of the Golden Sparrow PDF
Alien Evolution: Racial Mutations PDF
Alien Evolution: Rhynans PDF
Alien Evolution: Vinyari PDF
Amazing Races: Samsarans! PDF
Amazing Races: Strix! PDF
Amazing Races: Sulis! PDF
Amazing Races: Tieflings! PDF
Achievement Feats Volume 2 PDF
Astonishing Races: Aasimar PDF
Astonishing Races: Catfolk PDF
Astonishing Races: Dog-Faced Kobold PDF
Astonishing Races: Fetchling PDF
Astonishing Races: Grippli PDF
Astonishing Races Leprechaun PDF
Astonishing Races: Leprechaun Revised! PDF
Astonishing Races: Samsaran PDF
Astonishing Races: Tiefling PDF
Behind the Monsters Omnibus PDF
Black Sheep NPC Codex Vol. 1 PDF
Black Sheep NPC Codex Vol. 2 PDF
Bleeding Hearts and Chocolates PDF
Call to Arms: Archer's Arsenal PDF
Call to Arms: Axes & Picks PDF
Call to Arms: Bracers of Armor PDF
Call to Arms - Ceremonial Masks PDF
Call to Arms: Decks of Cards PDF
Call to Arms: Fantastic Technology PDF
Call to Arms: Fireworks and Primitive Firearms PDF
Call to Arms: Horses and Mules PDF
Call to Arms: Javelins and Throwing Spears PDF
Call to Arms: Mantles of Power PDF
Call to Arms: Pistols & Muskets PDF
Call to Arms: Powders and Dusts PDF
Call to Arms: Rapiers & Weapons of the Duel PDF
Call to Arms: Ropes PDF
Call to Arms: Shields PDF
Call to Arms - Societal Masks PDF
Call to Arms: Ten-Foot Poles PDF
Call to Arms: The Magic Satchel PDF
Call to Arms: Tomes of Power PDF
Call to Arms: Tomes of Power Revised PDF
Call to Arms: Torch and Flame PDF
Campaign Kits: Maidenhill and Her Many Secrets PDF
Campaign Kits: Tales of Haerigholdt Pass PDF
Campaign Kits: The Mysteries of Hollowfield PDF
Campaign Kits: What Lies in the Shadows Under the Trees PDF
Cap'n Kankersore's Pocket Guide to Pirating PDF
Class Acts: Clerics PDF
Class Acts: Fighters PDF
Class Acts: Rogues PDF
Class Acts: Wizards PDF
CLASSifieds: Apostle PDF
CLASSifieds: Astra (New Occult Class) PDF
CLASSifieds: Battlefield Defiler (Magus Archetype) PDF
CLASSifieds: Centaurian (Cavalier Archetype) PDf
CLASSifieds: Core Prestige Class Simple Templates PDF
CLASSifieds Eldritch Conjuror PDF
CLASSifieds: Equipment Archetypes PDF
CLASSifieds: Nature's Shadow (Ninja Archetype) PDF
CLASSifieds: Scoundrel (Brawler Hybrid Class Archetype) PDF
CLASSifieds: Shaman of Humanity (Druid Archetype) PDF
CLASSifieds: Skinwalking Shaman (Druid Alternate Class)) PDF
CLASSifieds: Striker PDF
CLASSifieds: The Apothecary PDF
CLASSifieds: The Hussar PDF
CLASSifieds: The Pyromancer PDF
CLASSifieds: The Saint PDF
CLASSifieds: The Technopath PDF
CLASSifieds: The Time Assassin (New Base Class) PDF
CLASSifieds: The Wind-Warrior PDF
CLASSifieds: Wolfsworn PDF
Close Encounters: NPC Codex PDF
Cooking With Class PDF
Corrupted Magic Items of the Necronomicon: Plague-born Pouch PDF
Creature Monthly PDF
d20pfsrd Presents Open Gaming Monthly 1 PDF
d20pfsrd Presents Open Gaming Monthly 2 PDF
d20pfsrd Presents Open Gaming Monthly 3 PDF
d20pfsrd Presents Open Gaming Monthly 4 PDF
d20pfsrd Presents Open Gaming Monthly 5 PDF
Dark Talents: Cambion Feats for Shadows over Vathak PDF
Dark Talents: Dhampir Feats for Shadows over Vathak PDF
Detective Carnacki’s Serial Killers of Vathak PDF
DNH1 - The Lost Temple of Forgotten Evil (Pathfinder) PDF
DNH2 - The Buried Zikurat (Pathfinder Edition) PDF
Enhanced Racial Guide: Bhriota PDF
Epic Level NPC Hybrid Class Trainer PDF
Epic Races: Adapticons PDF
Epic Races: Synthetics PDF
Equipment Tricks for Everyone PDF
Faces of Vathak: Survivors PDF
Faction Tear Sworn PDF
Fantastic Fighting Styles PDF
Fat Goblin Games Presents Carnival of Sinners PDF
Fat Goblin Games Presents - Creating New Armors PDF
Fat Goblin Games Presents Silent Night Darkest Night PDF
Fat Goblin Travel Guide to Epiphany's Wayside Inn PDF
Fat Goblin Travel Guide To Hell PDF
Fat Goblin Travel Guide To Horrible Horrors & Macabre Monsters PDF
Fat Goblin Travel Guide To The Frozen Tomb of the Dwarf Lord PDF
Feats of Acrobatics PDF
Feats of Aeronautics PDF
Feats of Ceremony PDF
Feats of Channeling PDF
Feats of Combat PDF
Feats of Destruction PDF
Feats of Discipline PDF
Feats of Discovery PDF
Feats of Elementalism PDF
Feats of Envy PDF
Feats of Ferocity PDF
Feats of Gluttony PDF
Feats of Greed PDF
Feats of Heroics PDF
Feats of Lashing PDF
Feats of Lust PDF
Feats of Panache PDF
Feats of Pride PDF
Feats of Sin PDF
Feats of Sloth PDF
Feats of Song PDF
Feats of Spellcraft PDF
Feats of Stealth PDF
Feats of Swordsmanship PDF
Feats of Valor PDF
Feats of Vision PDF
Feats of War PDF
Feats of Wrath PDF
Hargroths Fieldtrip PDF
Heroic Conveyances PDF
Horrors of the North PDF
Kaiju Beastiary Kamon the Living Mountain PDF
Knowledge Check: 9 Funerary Rites PDF
Knowledge Check: Codes & Cyphers PDF
Knowledge Check: Last Rites PDF
Knowledge Check: Thieves' Cant Dictionary PDF
Learning Curve Apprentice-Level Characters PDF
Madam Mombi presents: Superstitions & Cottage Myths PDF
Madame Mombi's Forbidden Tomes PDF
Masters & Minions. Dinner of Dark Secrets PDF
Masters & Minions: Cult of the Mirrored King PDF
Masters & Minions: The Hookclaw Gang PDF
Mindblast! - Classic Monsters Augmented PDF
MindBlast! - Villains Augmented: Ankheg Mindburrower PDF
MindBlast! - Villains Augmented: Athach Mindclaw PDF
Mindblast! - Villains Augmented - Greater Psionic Barghest PDF
MindBlast! - Villains Augmented: Mindbird the Psionic Achaierai PDF
MindBlast! - Villains Augmented: Mindstone Basilisk PDF
MindBlast! - Villains Augmented: Pacifier Angel PDF
MindBlast! - Villains Augmented: Pyrokinetic Azer PDF
Mindblast! - Villains Augmented - System Shock Behir PDF
MindBlast! - Villains Augmented: Yth’Sevech the Deep Terror! PDF
Monster Movie Matinee PDF
Monster of the Week - Barang Beetles PDF
Monster of the Week - The Lump Hag PDF
Monster of the Week - The Mahaha PDF
Monster of the Week - The Mucoroth PDF
More Faeries! PDF
More Feats! Compilation - Volume I PDF
More Gremlins! PDF
Occult Rituals of the Necronomicon Vol. 1: Undead PDF
Occult Rituals of the Necronomicon Vol. 2: Fiends PDF
Occult Rituals of the Necronomicon Vol 3 Old Ones PDF
Order of Black Earth: a player faction for Shadows over Vathak PDF
Pestilence: The Book of Disease PDF
Pestilence: The Book of Disease (Revised) PDF
Racial Ecologies: Guide to Catfolk PDF
Racial Ecologies: Guide to Fetchlings PDF
Racial Ecologies: Guide to Feyborn PDF
Racial Ecologies: Guide to Grippli PDF
Racial Ecologies: Guide to Hauntlings PDF
Racial Ecologies: Guide to Minotaur PDF
Racial Ecologies: Guide to Ratfolk PDF
Racial Ecologies: Guide to Saurians PDF
Racial Ecologies: Living Dolls PDF
Racial Ecologies: The Canids PDF
Racial Ecologies - The Otso PDF
Return of the Drow: Advanced Racial Handbook PDF
Return of the Drow Alternate Racial Traits and Race Traits PDF
Return of the Drow: Dominions - Darkwood Enfold PDF
Secret Societies of Vathak The Final Phase PDF
Secret Societies of Vathak: The People of Ash PDF
Shadows Over Vathak PDF
Shadows Over Vathak Colonies Game Master's Guide PDF
Shadows Over Vathak Colonies Player's Guide PDF
Shadows Over Vathak Colonies Silhouette of a Shadow PDF
Shadows over Vathak: Explorer's Guide to Vathak PDF
Shadows over Vathak: Hauntlings - Enhanced Racial Guide PDF
Shadows over Vathak: Ina'oth - Echo of Plagues PDF
Shadows over Vathak: Ina'oth - Gamemaster's Guide PDF
Shadows Over Vathak Ina'oth Player's Guide PDF
Shadows over Vathak Player's Guide to Vathak PDF
Sidebar 1 - Shields as Cover PDF
Sidebar 2 - Arbalist: Crossbow Rules PDF
Sidebar 3 - Aptitudes PDF
Sidebar 4 - Forbidden Knowledge and Corruption PDF
Sidebar 5 -The Secret Roll PDF
Sidebar 6 - 5 Haunted Items PDF
Sidebar 7 - Hirelings & Followers PDF
Sidebar 8 - Equipment Tricks for Lanterns PDF
Sidebar 9 - Playing a Sidekick PDF
Sidebar 10 - Equipment Tricks for Rope! PDF
Sidebar 11 - The Drilled Teamwork Feat PDF
Sidebar 12 - Equipment Tricks for Backpacks! PDF
Sidebar 13 - Equipment Tricks for 10-foot Poles! PDF
Sidebar 14 - Alternative Death Effects PDF
Sidebar 15 - Equipment Tricks for Caltrops PDF
Sidebar 16 - Titles and Plot Hooks PDF
Sidebar 17 - Fate and Fortune for Pathfinder PDF
Sidebar 18 - Equipment Tricks for Torches PDF
Sidebar 19 - Equipment Tricks for Manacles PDF
Sidebar 20 - Equipment Tricks for Alchemical Fire PDF
Sidebar 21 10 More Ten-Foot Poles PDF
Sidebar 22 - Equipment Tricks for Bows PDF
Sidebar 23 - More Hirelings and Followers! PDF
Sidebar 24 - Equipment Tricks for Helms PDF
Sidebar 25 - 14 Non-Adventuring Magic Items PDF
Sidebar 26 - Equipment Tricks for Alchemical Glue PDF
Sidebar 27 - Equipment Tricks for Swords PDF
Sidebar 28 - The Art of the Unorthodox Charge PDF
Sidebar 29 - The Behemoth Corruption PDF
Sidebar 30 - Skeleton Tricks PDF
Sidebar 31 - Non-Combat XP & Non-Monetary Rewards PDF
Sidebar 32 - Making the Battlefield Work To Your Advantage PDF
Sidebar 33 - Vile Idols PDF
Sidebar 34 - Tools of the Shamed Samurai PDF
Sidebar 35 - Clinging PDF
Sidebar 36 - Fun with Arcane Mark! PDF
Sidebar 37 - Ruinous Runes PDF
Sidebar 38 - Affliction Tracks for Environmental Conditions PDF
Sidebar 39 - Party Themes PDF
Sin of the Fathers PDF
Sir Reginald Lichlyter's Magical Beers, Tankards, & Other Inebrious Items PDF
Sir Reginald Lichlyters Trusty Tavern Tome PDF
Sir Reginald Lichlyters Wine & Spirit Emporium PDF
Skill Talents PDF
Spell Power: Animate Object PDF
Spell Power: Arcane Sight PDF
Spell Power: Black Tentacles PDF
Spell Power: Chill Metal PDF
Spell Power: Chill Metal PDF
Spell Power: Command PDF
Spell Power: Deep Slumber PDF
Spell Power: Disintegrate PDF
Spell Power: Enter Image PDF
Spell Power: Ghostly Disguise PDF
Spell Power: Heat Metal PDF
Spell Power: Hydraulic Push PDF
Spell Power: Shadow Conjuration PDF
Spell Power: Web Shelter PDF
Steampunk Musha: The Explorer’s Guide to Rosuto-Shima PDF
Steampunk Musha: The Races of Rosuto-Shima PDF
The 11th Hour PDF
The Crystal Planet: Player's Guide PDF
The Dread Codex: Goblin Chronicles PDF
The Dread Codex: Warlock PDF
The Favored of Skexxiz PDF
The Kings Trail  PDF
The Perfect Storm PDF
The Rogues Guide to Capers PDF
The Roleplayers Leechbook PDF
Vathak Grimoires Echoes of the Final Heartbeat PDF
Vathak Grimoires The Drowning Ceremony PDF
Vathak Hauntings Red Rose Manor PDF
Vathak Terrors: Cured of Ursatur PDF
Vathak Terrors: Denizens of the Silver Tower PDF
Vathak Terrors Horrors of Halsburg PDF
Vathak Times for Shadows over Vathak PDF
Vathak Times Issue 2 (Shadows over Vathak) PDF
Vathak Times Issue 3 (Shadows over Vathak) PDF
Vathak Times Issue 4 (Shadows over Vathak) PDF
Vathak Times Subscription PDF
[PFRPG] Achievement Feats PDF
[PFRPG] Achievement Feats: Volume 2 PDF
[PFRPG] Forgotten Foes PDF
[PFRPG] Pug's Bazaar: Tent 1 PDF
[PFRPG] Pug's Bazaar: Tent 2 PDF

First Ones Entertainment
Tyrants of Saggakar: Player's Guide PDF
Tyrants of Saggakar: Onero City of Sins PDF
Tyrants of Saggakar: Service is Eternal PDF
Tyrants of Saggakar: The ArchDespotate of Faremh PDF

Forest Guardians Press
Direlock Base Class PDF
Fighter: Nuances PDF
Ossuarite Druid Archetype PDF
Savage Alternate Class PDF
Uncommon Callings, Book 1: Archetypes for Outcasts, Vagabonds, and Pariahs PDF
Warpriest—Zeal: Options for Fervor PDF

Friends of Eldoria
Player's Concise Eldoria PDF
Quorull: City of Guilds PDF
Reliquarium Eldoria PDF

Frog God Games
(2012) Rappan Athuk Bestiary - Pathfinder PDF
Adventures in the Borderland Provinces - Pathfinder PDF
Against Tsathogga PDF
Bard's Gate PDF
Bard’s Gate: The Riot Act PDF
Bard’s Gate Player's Guide PDF
Book of Dirty Tricks PDF
Book of Lost Spells PDF
Cults of the Sundered Kingdoms PDF
Cults of the Sundered Kingdoms Player's Guide PDF
Cyclopean Deeps Vol 1 PDF
Cyclopean Deeps Vol 2 PDF
Dead Man's Chest PDF
Dunes of Desolation PDF
Fane of the Fallen - Pathfinder Edition PDF
Fields of Blood PDF
Hex Crawl Chronicles 01 - Valley of the Hawks (PF) PDF
Marshes of Malice PDF
Mountains of Madness PDF
Northlands Saga 01 - Vengeance of the Long Serpent (PF) PDF
One Night Stands: Curse of Shadowhold PDF
One Night Stands: Jungle Ruins of Madaro-Shanti PDF
One Night Stands: Death in the Painted Canyons PDF
One Night Stands: Scorned PDF
One Night Stands: Spire of Iron and Crystal PDF
Quests of Doom PDF
Rappan Athuk PDF
Rappan Athuk Player's Guide PDF
Razor Coast PDF
Razor Coast - Freebooters Guide (PF) PDF
Razor Coast Heart of the Razor PDF
Razor Coast Player's Guide PDF
Rogues in Remballo PDF
[Saturday Night Special 1] The Hollow Mountain - Pathfinder PDF
[Saturday Night Special 2] Castle Baldemar's Dungeon - Pathfinder PDF
[Saturday Night Special 3] Ice Tower of the Salka - Pathfinder PDF
[Saturday Night Special 4] The Mires of Mourning - Pathfinder PDF
Splinters of Faith Vol 1 PDF
Splinters of Faith Vol 2 PDF
Splinters of Faith Vol 3 PDF
Splinters of Faith Vol 4 PDF
Splinters of Faith Vol 5 PDF
Splinters of Faith Vol 6 PDF
Splinters of Faith Vol 7 PDF
Splinters of Faith Vol 8 PDF
Splinters of Faith Vol 9 PDF
Splinters of Faith Vol 10 PDF
Stoneheart Valley PDF
Strange Bedfellows - Pathfinder Edition PDF
Sword of Air PDF
The Black Monastery PDF
The Blight - Pathfinder PDF
The Blight: TB3 Bloody Jack (PF) PDF
The Blight: Tome of Blighted Horrors (PF) PDF
The Lost City of Barakus PDF
The Lost Lands: Borderland Provinces PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Divine Hunters PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Ecology of the Basilisk PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Ecology of the Troll PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Eminent Domains PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Headhunter PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Horses of the Wild PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Justicar of Muir PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Schools of Thought PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Staff of the Waters PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Supernal Dragon Dojo PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: The Portalist PDF
The Lost Lands: Lost Lore: Town of Glory PDF
The Mother of All Treasure Tables PDF
The Northlands Saga Complete: Player's Guide PDF
The Northlands Saga Complete PDF
The Northlands Series: The Long Night of Winter: Oath of the Predator PDF
The Northlands Series: The Long Night of Winter: One Night in Valhalla PDF
The Northlands Series: The Long Night of Winter: The Drowned Maiden PDF
The Northlands Series: The Long Night of Winter: The Hidden Huscarl PDF
The Northlands Series: The Long Night of Winter: The Raid PDF
The Northlands Series: The Long Night of Winter: Winter's Teeth PDF
The Slumbering Tsar Saga PDF
Tome of Horrors Complete PDF
Tome of Horrors IV PDF
Unusual Suspects PDF
Ursined, Sealed and Delivered - Pathfinder PDF

Galahad Games
Race Pack One: Rodentkin PDF

Glen Taylor Games
DragonCyclopedia: Martial Arts Feats PDF

Green Ronin
Advanced Bestiary PDF
Freeport Bestiary for the Pathfinder RPG PDF
Freeport City of Adventure PDF
Return to Freeport PDF

Happy Gnome Publishing
Anthro-Adventures (Pathfinder Campaign Setting) PDF

Headless Hydra Games
At the Heart of Evil PDF
Death in the Spindlewood Marsh PDF
Gallery of Dreams PDF
Mor Aldenn Creature Compendium PDF
Mor Aldenn Setting Guide PDF
The Ruins PDF
Viridian Legacy GM's Guide PDF
Viridian Legacy Player's Guide PDF

High Level Games
Cat's Meow: A One Page Adventure for the Pathfinder Role Playing Game PDF
Kumari Nights: A One Page Adventure for the Pathfinder Role Playing Game PDF
Mine-d Your Own Business for The Pathfinder Roleplaying Game PDF

Higher Grounds
Book Of Elves PDF
Modern PDF
Pathfinder - Super Retro Sourcebook Vol. 1 PDF
Pathfinder - Super Retro Sourcebook Vol. 2 PDF

ICOSA Entertainment
Pure Steam Campaign Setting PDF
Westbound PDF

IDD Company
Aspects of Fantasy PDF

Infinium Game Studios
Aquilae: Bestiary of the Realm: Volume 1 (Pathfinder) PDF
Bloodguise Diredamsel (Monsters of Aquilae, Pathfinder) PDF
Dark Obelisk 1: Berinncorte: Adventure Book PDF
Reward Stars and Candy XP: An Alternative Approach to Distributing Rewards in Pathfinder & 5E PDF
Skelettin (Aquilae: Bestiary of the Realm; Pathfinder) PDF

Interaction Point Games
Kingdoms of Legend World Guide PDF

Interjection Games
Strange Magic Ethermagic, Composition, and Truemagic PDF

Jon Brazer Enterprises
Book of Beasts: Legendary Foes PDF
Book of Beasts: Monster Variations PDF
Book of Beasts: Monsters of the River Nations PDF
Book of Beasts: Monsters of the Plane of Shadow PDF
Book of Beasts: Wandering Monsters 1  PDF
Book of Beasts: War on Yuletide PDF
Book of Friends and Foes: Assassins in the River Nations PDF
Book of Friends and Foes: Ratfolk of the Ruins PDF
Book of Friends and Foes: Under the Mountain PDF
Book of Heroic Races Compendium PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Androids PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Catfolk PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Changelings PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Compendium (PFRPG) PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Elans PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Favored Class Options PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Gillmen PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Lizardfolk PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Merfolk PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Samsarans PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Skinwalkers PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Tengus PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Wyrwoods PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Wyvarans PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Half-Faerie Dragons PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Reapers PDF
Book of Heroic Races: Seedlings PDF
Book of Magic: 10 Arcanist Exploits PDF
Book of Magic: 10 Undead Spell Words (Laptop/Tablet) PDF
Book of Magic: 10 Undead Spell Words (Printer) PDF
Book of Magic: 7 Spellcaster Feats PDF
Book of Magic: Energy Words Revisited PDF
Book of Magic: Gemhancements PDF
Book of Magic: Insurgency of Summer PDF
Book of Magic: Patron Hexes PDF
Book of Magic: Pirate Spells PDF
Book of Magic: Signature Spells 1 PDF
Book of Magic: Signature Spells 2 PDF
Book of Magic: The Lost Spell Words PDF
Book of Multifarious Munitions: 10 Pirate Ships PDF
Book of Multifarious Munitions: Vehicles of War PDF
Book of the Faithful: Celtic Subdomains PDF
Book of the Faithful: Oracle Mysteries PDF
Book of the Faithful: Power of Prayer PDF
Book of the Faithful: The Worshiping Swords PDF
Book of the River Nations: Complete Player's Reference for Kingdom Building PDF
Cavalier Mounts PDF
Deadly Delves: Along Came a Spider PDF
Deadly Delves: Doom of the Sky Sword PDF
Deadly Delves: Quests of the Sands PDF
Deadly Delves: Reign of Ruin PDF
Deadly Delves: Rescue from Tyrkaven PDF
Deadly Delves: To Claw the Surface PDF
Encounters and Maps: Cave of Kobolds PDF
Kobold Ninja Random Lists: Cleric Titles and Elf Male and Female Names PDF
Kobold Ninja Random Lists: Necklaces, Signet Ring Emblems and Earrings PDF
Kobold Ninja Random Lists: Smells, Tastes, and Appearances of Potions, Extracts, and Elixirs PDF
Riyal's Research: Haunts PDF
Riyal's Research: Traps PDF
Shadowsfall: Favored Class Options PDF
Shadowsfall: Guide to Umbral Kobolds PDF
Shadowsfall: Shadow Plane Player's Companion PDF
Shadowsfall: Temple of Orcus PDF
Treasury of the Sands PDF

Just Insert Imagination
Winter Eternal: pathfinder - Intro PDF
Winter Eternal: pathfinder - The Cities PDF

Kobold Press
Advanced Feats: The Witch's Brew PDF
Advanced Races 9: Aasimars PDF
Advanced Races 10: Gnolls PDF
Advanced Races 13: Werelions PDF
Advanced Races 14: Lizardfolk PDF
Advanced Races 15: Tosculi PDF
Advanced Races Compendium PDF
Book of Drakes PDF
Courts of the Shadow Fey PDF
Dark Fey PDF
Dark Deeds in Freeport (Pathfinder RPG) PDF
Dark Roads and Golden Hells PDF
Deep Magic PDF
Demon Cults & Secret Societies for PFRPG PDF
Demon Cults 1: The Emerald Order PDF
Demon Cults 2: Doomspeakers PDF
Demon Cults 3: The Cult of Selket PDF
Demon Cults 4: The Hand of Nakresh PDF
Demon Cults 5: Servants of the White Ape PDF
Divine Favor: the Cleric PDF
Further North PDF
Journeys to the West PDF
Imperial Gazetteer PDF
Larger Than Life: Giants for Pathfinder Roleplaying Game
Larger than Life: Giants for Pathfinder Roleplaying Game PDF
Midgard Adventures: The Forgotten King's Tomb PDF
Midgard Adventures: The Raven's Call PDF
Midgard Bestiary PDF
Midgard Campaign Setting PDF
Midgard Legends PDF
Midgard Tales PDF
Midgard Worldbook for 5th Edition and PFRPG PDF
Monster Chronicles the Inevitable PDF
Monsters of Sin Collection PDF
Monsters of Sin V Pride PDF
New Paths Compendium PDF
Player's Guide to the Crossroads PDF
Player's Guide to the Dragon Empire PDF
Midgard: Player's Guide to the Seven Cities PDF
Player's Guide to the Wasted West PDF
Northlands PDF
Southlands Bestiary
Southlands Bestiary PDF
Southlands Campaign Setting PDF
Streets of Zobeck PDF
Tales of the Old Margreve PDF
Tales of the Old Margreve Web Compilation PDF
Tales of Zobeck PDF
Trapsmith PDF
Weresheep PDF
Wondrous Items 3 Magic Mirrors PDF
Wrath of the River King PDF
Your Whispering Homunculus PDF
Zobeck Gazetteer PDF

Kyoudai Games
Thunderscape: The Lost Lexicon Part 1 The Heart of the Machine PDF
Thunderscape: The Lost Lexicon Part 2 Radiant Demise PDF
Thunderscape: The World of Aden Campaign Setting PDF
Thunderscape Nights: Trouble at the Dunswood Inn PDF
Thunderscape Vistas: Academy of Mechamagic PDF

Legendary Games
A Feast of Flavor Premium Cards PDF
Aegis of Empires 1: The Book in the Old House (PF) PDF
Aegis of Empires GM's Guide PDF
Aegis of Empires Otherworlds Guide PDF
Aegis of Empires Player's Guide PDF
Aethera Campaign Setting PDF
Aethera Field Guide I PDF
Aetheric Heroes PDF
Ancient Curses PDF
Ancient Idols PDF
Ancient Tombs PDF
Arcforge Campaign Setting: Far Flung Frontiers PDF
Arcforge Campaign Setting: Ravages of the Qlippoth PDF
Asian Archetypes: Magical PDF
Asian Archetypes: Martial PDF
Asian Bloodlines PDF
Asian Spell Compendium PDF
Beasts of Legend: Beasts of the East PDF
Beasts of Legend: Boreal Bestiary PDF
Beasts of Legend: Coldwood Codex PDF
Beneath the Festered Sun PDF
Beyond the Void (Portrait) PDF
Cold Mountain PDF
Construct Codex PDF
Corrupted Classes PDF
Crimson Heroes: Pregenerated Characters PDF
Crusader Codex PDF
Cultic Cryptomancia (Portrait) PDF
Cutthroats and Crew PDF
Cyborgs PDF
Egyptian Heroes PDF
Eldritch Elementalism PDF
Faerie Bargains PDF
Faerie Mysteries PDF
Faerie Passions PDF
Feasting at Lanterngeist PDF
Forest Kingdom Archetypes PDF
Forest Kingdom Campaign Compendium PDF
Fort Scurvy PDF
Gothic Campaign Compendium PDF
Gothic Grimoires: On the Inverse Calculus of Unseen Refraction PDF
Gothic Grimoires: Spellbones of the Devourer PDF
Gothic Grimoires: The Necrotic Verses PDF
Gothic Grimoires: The Sepulchral Swaths of Tanoth-Gha PDF
Gothic Grimoires: To Serve a Prince Undying PDF
Gothic Heroes: Pregenerated Characters PDF
Hero's Blood PDF
Horns of the Hunted PDF
Horrific Curses PDF
Hypercorps 2099: FAMOTH PDF
Hypercorps 2099: Specimens in Centralia PDF
Hypercorps 2099: Thrillville or Killville? PDF
Intrigue Archetypes PDF
Islands of Plunder: Raid on the Emperor's Hand PDF
Islands of Plunder: Scourge of the Steaming Isle PDF
Islands of Plunder: Spices and Flesh PDF
Islands of Plunder: Tarin's Crown PDF
Killer Clowns from Hell PDF
Legendary Barbarians PDF
Legendary Bards PDF
Legendary Beginnings: A Feast of Flavor PDF
Legendary Beginnings: Crisis at Falling Spring Station PDF
Legendary Beginnings: Into the Feyweald PDF
Legendary Cavaliers PDF
Legendary Hunters PDF
Legendary Hybrids: Deadeye Hexer PDF
Legendary Hybrids: Doomguard PDF
Legendary Hybrids: Kinetic Shinobi PDF
Legendary Hybrids: Skinchanger PDF
Legendary Hybrids: Yakuza PDF
Legendary Magus PDF
Legendary Mediums PDF
Legendary Monks PDF
Legendary Ninjas PDF
Legendary Paladins PDF
Legendary Planet Adventure Path (Pathfinder) PDF
Legendary Planet: Confederates of the Shattered Zone (Pathfinder) PDF
Legendary Planet: Mind Tyrants of the Merciless Moons (Pathfinder) PDF
Legendary Planet Player's Guide (Pathfinder) PDF
Legendary Planet: The Assimilation Strain (Pathfinder) PDF
Legendary Planet: The Depths of Desperation (Pathfinder) PDF
Legendary Rangers PDF
Legendary Samurai PDF
Legendary Villains: Antipaladins PDF
Legendary Villains: Evil Clerics PDF
Legendary Villains: Vigilantes PDF
Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches PDF
Legendary Worlds: Calcarata PDF
Legendary Worlds: Carsis PDF
Legendary Worlds: Jowchit (Pathfinder) PDF
Legendary Worlds: Melefoni PDF
Legendary Worlds: Polaris 7 PDF
Legendary Worlds: Terminus (Pathfinder) PDF
Legendary Worlds: Volretz PDF
Magitech Archetypes PDF
Malevolent Medium Monsters PDF
Meditations of the Imperial Mystics (Portrait) PDF
Mutant Manifesto PDF
Mythic Feats: Advanced Feats PDF
Mythic Feats: Wilderness Feats PDF
Mythic Magic: Advanced Spells I PDF
Mythic Magic: Advanced Spells II PDF
Mythic Magic: Advanced Spells III PDF
Mythic Magic: Core Spells PDF
Mythic Magic: Expanded Spells I PDF
Mythic Magic: Horror Spells PDF
Mythic Magic: Intrigue Spells PDF
Mythic Magic: Occult Spells PDF
Mythic Magic: Ultimate Spells I PDF
Mythic Magic: Ultimate Spells II PDF
Mythic Marvels PDF
Mythic Minis 24 Mythic Marital Arts III PDF
Mythic Minis 26 Mythic Marital Arts IV PDF
Mythic Minis 28 Mythic Marital Arts V PDF
Mythic Module Monsters: Red Throne 1 PDF
Mythic Module Monsters: Red Throne 2 PDF
Mythic Module Monsters: Red Throne 3 PDF
Mythic Module Monsters: Rune Lords 1 PDF
Mythic Module Monsters: Rune Lords 2 PDF
Mythic Module Monsters: Rune Lords 3 PDF
Mythic Module Monsters: Rune Lords 4 PDF
Mythic Module Monsters: Rune Lords 5 PDF
Mythic Module Monsters: Rune Lords 6 PDF
Mythic Monsters #1: Demons PDF
Mythic Monsters #2: Molds, Slimes, and Fungi PDF
Mythic Monsters #3: Oozes PDF
Mythic Monsters #4: Mounts PDF
Mythic Monsters #5: Mythos PDF
Mythic Monsters #6: Oozes Too PDF
Mythic Monsters #7: Inner Planes PDF
Mythic Monsters #8: Abyssal PDF
Mythic Monsters #9: Undead PDF
Mythic Monsters #10: Sea Monsters PDF
Mythic Monsters #11: Devils PDF
Mythic Monsters #12: Fairy Tale Creatures PDF
Mythic Monsters #13: Dragons PDF
Mythic Monsters #14: Giants PDF
Mythic Monsters #15: Magical Beasts PDF
Mythic Monsters #16: Monstrous Humanoids PDF
Mythic Monsters #17: Aliens PDF
Mythic Monsters #18: Aberrations PDF
Mythic Monsters #19: Constructs PDF
Mythic Monsters #20: Guardians of Good PDF
Mythic Monsters #21: Mythos Too PDF
Mythic Monsters #22: Emissaries of Evil PDF
Mythic Monsters #23: Worms PDF
Mythic Monsters #24: Masters of Chaos PDF
Mythic Monsters #25: Lords of Law PDF
Mythic Monsters #26: Bugs PDF
Mythic Monsters #27: COLOSSAL PDF
Mythic Monsters #28: Animals PDF
Mythic Monsters #29: Plants PDF
Mythic Monsters #30: Heavenly Host PDF
Mythic Monsters #31: Daemons PDF
Mythic Monsters #32: Shadow PDF
Mythic Monsters #37: Robots PDF
Mythic Monsters #40: North America PDF
Mythic Monsters #41: India PDF
Mythic Monsters #44: Elementals PDF
Mythic Monsters #45: Middle East PDF
Mythic Monsters #49: South Pacific PDF
Mythic Skills PDF
Mythic Solutions PDF
Mythic Treasures PDF
Nautical Heroes: Pregenerated Characters PDF
Occult Archetypes PDF
Occult Archetypes II PDF
Occult Character Codex: Kineticists PDF
Occult Character Codex: Mediums PDF
Occult Character Codex: Mesmerists PDF
Occult Character Codex: Occultists PDF
Occult Character Codex: Psychics PDF
Occult Character Codex: Spiritualists PDF
On the Siberian Line PDF
Orphans of the Hanged Man PDF
Past Lives: Secrets of Reincarnation PDF
Path of Dragons PDF
Path of the Bound PDF
Path of the Genius PDF
Path of the Mystic PDF
Path of the Reluctant Hero PDF
Path of the Stranger PDF
Pirate Codex PDF
Planetary Heroes PDF
Road to Destiny PDF
Road to War: The Equinox Crown PDF
Royal Tournaments PDF
Scorpions of Perdition PDF
Sentence of the Sinlord PDF
Shrine of Serpents PDF
Starfall PDF
Stargates PDF
Terrors from the Id: The Book of Psionic Horror PDF
The Baleful Coven (Portrait) PDF
The Fiddler's Lament PDF
The Lost Library of Thoth PDF
The Lost Tower of Viondor - Pathfinder PDF
The Horseshoe Calamity PDF
The Mad Doctor's Formulary (Portrait) PDF
The Murmuring Fountain PDF
The Robot Summoner PDF
The Smuggler's Seal PDF
The Way of Ki (Portrait) PDF
Tomb Raiders PDF
Tome of Madness PDF
Tomes of Ancient Knowledge PDF
Trail of the Apprentice: The Bandit's Cave (Pathfinder) PDF
Trail of the Apprentice: The King's Curse (Pathfinder) PDF
Trail of the Apprentice: The Oracle's Test (Pathfinder) PDF
Trail of the Apprentice: The Thieves' Den (Pathfinder) PDF
Trail of the Apprentice: The Wizard's Dungeon (Pathfinder) PDF
Treasury of the City PDF
Treasury of the Crusade PDF
Treasury of the Fleet PDF
Treasury of the Kingdom PDF
Treasury of the Macabre PDF
Treasury of the Machine PDF
Treasury of the Orient PDF
Treasury of the Pharoahs PDF
Treasury of Winter PDF
Ultimate Commander PDF
Ultimate Relationships PDF
Ultimate Relationships #1: The Lonely Lyrakien PDF
Ultimate Relationships #2: The Viking Shieldmaiden PDF
Ultimate Relationships #3: The Cassisian Detective PDF
Ultimate Strongholds PDF
Ultimate War PDF
Under Frozen Stars (Portrait) PDF
Unrighteous Villains PDF
Wanted in the Wastes PDF
Whisper House PDF
Winter Heroes: Pregenerated Characters PDF

Lesser Gnome
Whisper & Venom - Pathfinder PDF

Limited Infinity Press
Brotherhood of the Fallen PDF
Shades of Angels PDF

Little Red Goblin Games
A Dream of Mars PDF
Alternate Paths: Ascetic Characters PDF
Alternate Paths: Divine Characters PDF
Alternate Paths: Divine Characters 2- Odd Gods PDF
Alternate Paths: Magical Characters PDF
Alternate Paths: Martial Characters PDF
Alternate Paths: Martial Characters 2: Fight Smarter PDF
Alternate Paths: Prestige Classes PDF
Alternate Paths: Primal Characters PDF
Alternate Paths: Social Characters PDF
Dilettante Base Class PDF
Dragon Tiger Ox PDF
Forsworn Alternate Class PDF
Goblin Rations: Futureborn Race PDF
Goblin Rations: Sasquatch Race PDF
Goblin Rations: The Lard Golem PDF
Gonzo PDF
Gonzo 2 PDF
Grey Alien Racial Guide PDF
Little Red's Big Book of Weapons PDF
Little Red's NPC Codex 1 PDF
Necropunk Campaign Setting PDF
Noble & Skirmisher Base Classes PDF

Lone Wanderer Entertainment
The Elves of Uteria PDF
The Ferryport Adventures - The Crossing PDF
The Ferryport Adventures - The Dead Gulch PDF
The Ferryport Adventures - The Goblins of Kaelnor Forest PDF
The Rangers of Uteria PDF
The Tomb of Kochun PDF

LPJ
A Place Beyond Hell PDF
Absolute Magic: Clerics PDF
Advanced Character Portfolio (PFRPG) PDF
Adventure Path Iconics: Lords of Undeath PDF
Adventure Path Iconics: Path of Jade PDF
Adventure Path Iconics: Path of Kings PDF
Adventure Path Iconics: Path of Pirates PDF
Adventure Path Iconics: Path of the Wicked PDF
Adventure Path Iconics: Path of Undeath PDF
Adventure Path Iconics: Path of Winter PDF
Adventure Planner (PFRPG) PDF
Adversaries of Crisis PDF
Anointed Guardian Playtest (PFRPG) PDF
Armada: Expanded Sea Combat and Rules Sourcebook PDF
Arsenal of Arcane Might PDF
Basic Character Sheet (PFRPG) PDF
Black Powder Weaponry (PFRPG) Preview PDF
Blood and Sand: The Arena Combat Sourcebook PDF
Buff Sheet (PFRPG) PDF
Chronicle of the Gatekeepers Alpha: To Save a Soul  PDF
Chronicle of the Gatekeepers Omega: Dawn of a Thousand Wars PDF
Chronicle of the Gatekeepers Sidetrek: Not of the Same Mind  PDF
Chronicle of the Gatekeepers Sidetrek: A Chill Wind PDF
Chronicle of the Gatekeepers Sidetrek: In His Bad Books PDF
Chronicle of the Gatekeepers Sidetrek: Speaking the Same Language PDF
Chronicle of the Gatekeepers Sidetrek: To Not Serve Man PDF
Chronicle of the Gatekeepers Sidetrek: What Comes Before the First PDF
Classes of NeoExodus: Machinesmith  PDF
Classes of NeoExodus: Mythic Machinesmith PDF
Classes of NeoExodus: Protean Scribe PDF
Crisis of the World Eater Alpha: Immortal Wrath of the Armaggedon Angel PDF
Crisis of the World Eater Delta: Devourer of a Thousand Worlds PDF
Crisis of the World Eater Omega: Inheritor of Entropy Heart PDF
Crisis of the World Eater Prequel: A Warning Too Late PDF
Crisis of the World Eater: The Collected Epic PDF
Cross of Fire Saga: Part 0 - Long Way Home (PFRPG) PDF
Daily Spell List PDF
Dangers & Discoveries PDF
Debatable Actions PDF
Enemies of NeoExodus: Crimson Hand PDF
Enemies of NeoExodus: Cyrix PDF
Enemies of NeoExodus: First Ones PDF
Enemies of NeoExodus: Folding Circle PDF
Enemies of NeoExodus: Lucia Krille PDF
Enemies of NeoExodus: Widowmaker Scarlet PDF
Exodus Chronicles 001: Phoenix Guard (PFRPG) PDF
Expanded Character Sheet PDF
Fallen of Obsidian Twilight: Asi Magnor (PFRPG) PDF
Fallen of Obsidian Twilight: Calix Sabinus (PFRPG) PDF
Fallen of Obsidian Twilight: Zebadiah (PFRPG) PDF
Gatekeepers Chronicles: Kaylethon (PFRPG) PDF
Heroes of NeoExodus: Brelin Swift PDF
Heroes of NeoExodus: Chanda Kesin PDF
Horrific Fears PDF
Hybrid Classes for NeoExodus: Headhunter PDF
Hybrid Classes of NeoExodus: Anointed Guardian PDF
Infinite Dungeon: The Halls of the Eternal Moment - Cusp, City on the Edge of Eternity PDF
Infinite Dungeon: The Halls of the Eternal Moment Level 1 - The Overgrown PDF
Infinite Dungeon: The Halls of the Eternal Moment Level 2 - The Rattling Crypt PDF
Infinite Dungeon: The Halls of the Eternal Moment Level 3 - The Clairvoyant Halls  PDF
Infinite Dungeon: The Halls of the Eternal Moment Level 4 - The Clockwork Catastrophe PDF
Infinite Dungeon: The Halls of the Eternal Moment Level 5 - The Neverending Show (PFRPG) PDF
Initiative Cards PDF
Initiative Cards: Combat and Storytelling PDF
Leader of the Pack: Humanoids PDF
Lost Classes of Fantasy: Blooded Noble PDF
Lost Classes of Fantasy: Illusionist PDF
Lost Classes of Fantasy: Thief Acrobat PDF
Lost Races: Elves PDF
Monster Initiative Cards PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Annihilation Sphere  PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Bilecrawler PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Caliban PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Cerebral Assassin (PFRPG) PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Chanting Queen PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Dragons PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Dragons of the Mind PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Fleshweaver PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Harvester of Sorrow PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Necrostruct PDF
Monsters of NeoExodus: Scythians  PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Origin of Man PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Silvered Skull PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Undying Legacy of the First Ones PDF
NeoExodus Campaign Setting PDF
NeoExodus Chronicles: Cutting Edge Machinesmith PDF
NeoExodus Chronicles: Fleshwraith PDF
NeoExodus Chronicles: Psionic Cavian (PFRPG) PDF
NeoExodus Chronicles: Quartermaster’s Handbook PDF
NeoExodus Chronicles: Races of NeoExodus (PFRPG) PDF
NeoExodus Chronicles: Usual Suspects PDF
NeoExodus Chronicles: Weapons of Machinesmith Destruction PDF
NeoExodus Chronicles: World of Exodus PDF
NeoExodus Legacies Keystone Episode 0.1 – Kaga PDF
NeoExodus Legacies Keystone Episode 0.2 – Machine PDF
NeoExodus Legacies: Campaign Guide PDF
NeoExodus Legacies: Cold Visitor PDF
NeoExodus Legacies: Encounter at Ramat Bridge PDF
NeoExodus Legacies: Ruins of Trovaska PDF
Obsidian Apocalypse PDF
Obsidian Apocalypse Dark Path: Action & Plot Deck PDF
Obsidian Apocalypse Equipment & Item Deck PDF
Obsidian Apocalypse: Players Guide PDF
Obsidian Apocalypse: Sinful & Vile Feats (PFRGP) PDF
Obsidian Apocalypse: World of Abaddon (PFRPG) PDF
Obsidian Eclipse Book 1: The Well of Dead Flesh PDF
Obsidian Eclipse Book 2: Root and Branch PDF
Obsidian Twilight Campaign Setting PDF
Quartermaster: Campaign Items Cards PDF
Quartermaster: Riddle of Steel Item Cards PDF
Race Creation Cookbook PDF
Races of Obsidian Apocalypse: Flesh and Iron PDF
Races of Obsidian Twilight (PFRPG) PDF
Races of Obsidian Twilight: Exalted (PFRPG) Preview PDF
Races of Obsidian Twilight: Genesai (PFRPG) Preview PDF
Races of Obsidian Twilight: Harrowed (PFRPG) Preview PDF
Races of Obsidian Twilight: Infernal (PFRPG) Preview PDF
Races of Obsidian Twilight: Khymer (PFRPG) Preview PDF
Races of Obsidian Twilight: Lykian (PFRPG) Preview PDF
Races of Obsidian Twilight: Osirian (PFRPG) Preview PDF
Races of Obsidian Twilight: Raijin (PFRPG) Preview PDF
Races of Obsidian Twilight: Uzamati (PFRPG) PDF
Races of Pirates of the Bronze Sky: Kaylethon PDF
Races of Pirates of the Bronze Sky: Tocarra PDF
Secret Societies of NeoExodus: Order of Kaga PDF
Secret Societies of NeoExodus: Sanguine Covenant PDF
Secret Societies of NeoExodus: Section Omega PDF
Sidekick (Archetype) Playtest PDF
Sidetrek Adventure Module #1: Sacrifices of the Demon Queen PDF
Skyships of Nova Avalon PDF
Spell Vs. Spell 1: Fireball vs. Lightning Bolt PDF
Swords & Six-Siders PDF
Terrors of Obsidian Apocalypse: Haunts  PDF
The First Ones: The Eternal Evils of NeoExodus (PRPG) PDF
Trade Routes: Expanded Caravan Rules Sourcebook PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Aegis of Makash PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Claw of Xon PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Demonwatch Blade PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Dancing Dragons PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Death's Folly PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Emissarite's Gladius PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Gentle Hand of Law PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Grasscutter PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Hellfrost Hammer PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Helm of the Communal Mind PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Ichor Sting PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Infinite Fury PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Judgment Seeker PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Malice Blade PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Mordant Wrath PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Oathbreaker PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Omen Blade PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Peace & Tranquility PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Protectorate Twilight Bow PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Raindrop PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Rampager's Irons PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Scepter of Perpetual Sacrifice PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Silence PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Staff of the Red Mage PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Twin Furies PDF
Treasures of NeoExodus: Wyrmclaw & Dragon's Breath PDF
Two Dozen Dangers: Curses PDF
Two Dozen Dangers: Diseases PDF
Two Dozen Dangers: Drugs PDF
Two Dozen Dangers: Haunts PDF
Two Dozen Dangers: Insanity PDF
Two Dozen Dangers: Poisons PDF
Two Dozen Dangers: Traps PDF
Two Dozen Discoveries: Plants PDF
Two Dozen Discoveries: Scars PDF
Two Dozen Discoveries: Spells PDF
Ultimate Chase Decks: Forest & Jungle Chases PDF
Ultimate Chase Decks: Urban Chases PDF
Ultimate Feat Decks: Advanced Player’s Guide  PDF
Ultimate Feat Decks: Core Rulebook  PDF
Ultimate Feat Decks: NeoExodus: A House Divided PDF
Ultimate Feat Decks: Ultimate Combat  PDF
Ultimate Feat Decks: Ultimate Magic  PDF
Ultimate Maze Decks: Crypts PDF
Ultimate Maze Decks: Sewers PDF
Ultimate NPC Deck PDF
Ultimate NPC Deck: NeoExodus PDF
Ultimate Plot Decks: Twist of Fate PDF
Ultimate Psionic Decks: Blank Psionic Power Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: A Place Beyond Hell Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Advanced Player’s Guide Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Alchemist Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Anti-Paladin Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Bard Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Blank Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Cleric Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Companion Guides Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Druid Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Inquisitor Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Magus Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: MetaMagic Feat Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: NeoExodus Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Obsidian Twilight Spell Cards (PFRPG) PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Paladin Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Ranger Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Sorcerer & Wizard Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Summoner Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Ultimate Combat Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Ultimate Magic Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Spell Decks: Witch Spell Cards PDF
Ultimate Traps Deck PDF
Undefeatable 1: Wizards & Sorcerers PDF
Undefeatable 2: Clerics PDF
Undefeatable 3: Bards PDF
Undefeatable 4: Barbarians PDF
Undefeatable 5: Fighters PDF
Undefeatable 6: Rangers PDF
Undefeatable 7: Paladins PDF
Undefeatable 8: Druids PDF
Undefeatable 9: Monks PDF
Undefeatable 10: Rogues PDF
Undefeatable 11: Arcane Trickster PDF
Undefeatable 12: Arcane Archer PDF
Undefeatable 13: Assassin PDF
Undefeatable 14: Dragon Disciple PDF
Undefeatable 15: Duelist PDF
Undefeatable 16: Eldritch Knight PDF
Undefeatable 17: Loremaster PDF
Undefeatable 18: Mystic Theurge PDF
Undefeatable 19: Pathfinder Chronicler PDF
Undefeatable 20: Shadowdancer PDF
Undefeatable 21: Cavalier PDF
Undefeatable 22: Alchemist PDF
Undefeatable 23: Ninja PDF
Undefeatable 24: Magus PDF
Undefeatable 25: Witch PDF
Undefeatable 26: Slayer PDF
Undefeatable 27: Shaman PDF
Undefeatable 28: Oracle PDF
Undefeatable 29: Summoner PDF
Undefeatable 30: Inquisitor PDF
Undefeatable: The Collected Feats Sourcebook PDF
Vehicles of Legend PDF
Weapon Cards Fantasy PDF
World of Obsidian Apocalypse: Life After Undeath PDF
World of Obsidian Twilight (PFRPG) Preview PDF
Xao: Island of Iron and Silk (PFSRD) PDF

Marco Porkert
Bearly Known Races: The Agni PDF

Mechanical Muse
Heroes of Thornwall PDF

Menagerie Press
Compendium Imaginarium PDF
Creatures of Faerie PDF
Gremlin Grimoire PDF

Midnight Owl Games
One sheet adventure: Tomb of the Gods 1 - Fortress of the Amethyst Hills PDF

Minotaur Games
Favored Terrain: Crossroads Inn PDF
Favored Terrain: Lucky Dragon PDF
Monster Focus: Ghouls PDF
Monster Focus: Gravelings PDF
Monster Focus: Liches PDF
Monster Focus: Mummies PDF
Monster Focus: Skeletons PDF
Monster Focus: Zombies PDF
Rule Zero: Critical Hits PDF
Rule Zero: Gem Magic PDF
Rule Zero: Underlings PDF
Rule Zero: Underlings Bonus PDF

Misfit Studios
Bite Me! The Gaming Guide to Lycanthropes PDF
Crawthorne's Catalog of Creatures: Doomed Savant PDF
The Spellweaver PFRPG Edition PDF

Necromancers of the Northwest
Cosmic Threats: A Bestiary of Alien Creatures PDF
Exotic Encounters: Compendium PDF
Liber Vampyr PDF
Mythic Mastery Heritage of the Egyptian Gods PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Aliens - The Astori PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Aliens - The Kassars PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Aliens - The Xilit PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Aliens - The Zeknari PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Babau and Hezrou PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Creatures of the Nile PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Dretches and Quasits PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Heritage Demonic Heritage PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Items of the Nile PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Mummies PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Nabassu and Shadow Demons PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Robots PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Robots 2 PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Sci-Fi Relics PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Spells of the Nile PDF
Mythic Mastery - Mythic Sphinxes PDF
Mythic Mastery - Pharaonic Heritage PDF
Mythic Mastery - The Mythic Balor PDF
Mythic Mastery - The Mythic Glabrezu PDF
Mythic Mastery - The Mythic Succubus PDF
Mythic Mastery - The Vordis Scourge Volume I PDF
Mythic Mastery - The Vordis Scourge Volume II PDF
Mythic Mastery - The Vordis Scourge Volume III PDF
The Deluxe Guide to Fiend Summoning and Faustian Bargains PDF
The War of the Goblin King PDF

Neo Productions Unlimited
Shadowglade Basic Bestiary PDF
Shadowglade Game Masters Guide PDF

Northwinter Press
MKoM: Haunted Eve Monsters PDF

Octopus Apocalypse
10 All-New Space Monsters PDF
10 All-New Undead Monsters PDF
Holiday Heroes & Horrors PDF
Holiday Heroes & Horrors 2: Holiday Horrorers PDF

Ondine Publishing
Parsantium: City at the Crossroads PDF

Onyx Path Publishing
Scarred Lands Player's Guide (Pathfinder) PDF
The Wise & the Wicked 2nd Edition (Pathfinder) PDF

Paizo Fans United
Wayfinder #1 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #2 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #3 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #4 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #5 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #6 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #7 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #8 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #9 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #10 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #11 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #12 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #13 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #14 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #15 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #16 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #17 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder #18 (PFRPG) PDF
Wayfinder Bestiary (PFRPG) PDF

Petersen Games
Sandy Petersen's Cthulhu Mythos - Pathfinder PDF

Purple Duck Games
Archdevils of Porphyra PDF
Covenant Magic PDF
Covenant Magic: Further Covenants PDF
Demon Lords of Porphyra PDF
Dragon Thanes of Porphyra PDF
Drow of Porphyra - Karza, Children of the Loomqueen PDF
Elementals Lords of Porphyra PDF
Encounter Pages PDF
Fehr's Ethnology Complete PDF
Lands of Porphyra PDF
Legendary Blades PDF
Legendary Classes: Covenant Magic PDF
Legendary Classes: Illuminatus PDF
Legendary Classes: More Covenant Magic PDF
Legendary Classes: Rune Magic PDF
Legendary Classes: Sacredote PDF
Legendary Classes: The Rook PDF
Monster Advancement: Enhanced Undead PDF
Monsters of Porphyra PDF
Monsters of Porphyra 2 PDF
Paths of Power II: Paths of Blood PDF
Player's Options: Aasimar, Tieflings, Elemental Templates PDF
Player's Options: Dwarves PDF
Player's Options: Elves PDF
Player's Options: Flaws PDF
Player's Options: Gnomes PDF
Player's Options: Halflings PDF
Player's Options: Half-Elves PDF
Player's Options: Half-Orcs PDF
Player's Options: Humans PDF
Player's Options: The Ayutthayan Monk PDF
Player's Options: The Brujo PDF
Player's Options: The Corsair PDF
Player's Options: The Hetaera PDF
Player's Options: The Infinyte PDF
Player's Options: The Reaper PDF
Player's Options: The Sheriff PDF
Player's Options: The Shinobi PDF
Player's Options: The Timebender PDF
Player's Options: Supplemental PDF
Protean Lords of Prophyra PDF
Psychopomp Ushers of Porphyra PDF
The Gods of Porphyra PDF
The Watch PDF

Playground Adventures
Creature Components Vol 1 PDF

Pyromaniac Press
Campaign Guide - What Lies Beyond Reason PDF

Quasar Knight Enterprises
Playable Monsters Vol. 1: Fantasy Iconics and Mythology PDF

Radiance House
Pact Magic Unbound Volume 1 PDF

Raging Swan Press
100% Crunch: Goblins PDF
100% Crunch: Kobolds PDF
100% Crunch: Liches PDF
100% Crunch: Orcs PDF
100% Crunch: Orogs PDF
100% Crunch: Skeletal Champions PDF
100% Crunch: Skeletons PDF
100% Crunch: Zombie Lords PDF
100% Crunch: Zombies PDF
Aasimar: Heirs of Glory PDF
Against the Cult of the Bat God PDF
All That Glimmers PDF
Alternate Dungeons: Haunted House PDF
Alternate Dungeons: Infested Sewer PDF
Alternate Dungeons: Mystic Groves PDF
Antipaladins PDF
Bag of Tricks PDF
Bandits of the Rampant Horror PDF
Bard's Tales PDF
Bard's Tales II PDF
Barroom Brawls PDF
Bleached Skull Gnolls PDF
Brethren of the Crimson Altar PDF
Bugbears of the Frozen Tears PDF
Campaign Backdrop: Caves & Caverns PDF
Campaign Backdrop: Forests & Woodlands PDF
Campaign Backdrop: Hills & Mountains PDF
Campaign Backdrop: Marshes & Swamps PDF
Campaign Backdrop: Sun & Sand PDF
Caves & Caverns PDF
Centaurs of the Bleak Moor PDF
Cultists of Havra Zhoul PDF
Dark Oak PDF
Dark Oak Collector's Edition PDF
Dark Waters Rising PDF
Demiplanes: The Frozen Cage PDF
Demiplanes: The Twilight Demesne PDF
Dhampir: Scions of the Night PDF
Dragon and the Thief PDF
Duergar of the Obsidian Citadel PDF
Dungeon Denizens: EL 1 PDF
Dungeon Denizens: EL 2 PDF
Dungeon Denizens: EL 3 PDF
Dungeon Denizens: EL 4 PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Altars PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Archways PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Bridges PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Captives PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Ceilings PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Chests PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Corpses PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Doom Paintings PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Doors PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Double Doors PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Dungeon Entrances PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Dungeon Names PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Fiendish Traps PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Floor PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Fountains PDF
Dungeon D⁲essing: Gates & Portals PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Goblin's Pockets PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Legends PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Legends II PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Pits PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Pools PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Portcullises PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Sarcophagi PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Secret Doors PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Simple Magic Traps PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Stairs PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Statues PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Tapestries PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Thrones PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Trapdoors PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Walls PDF
Dungeon Dressing: Wells PDF
Dwellers Amid Bones PDF
Dwellers Amid Bones Collector's Edition PDF
Fane of the Undying Sleeper Collector's Edition PDF
Fellowship of the Blackened Oak PDF
Figurines of Wondrous Power PDF
Frost Giant Pirates of the Icy Heart PDF
Gibbous Moon PDF
Gibbous Moon Collector's Edition PDF
GM’s Miscellany: Alternate Dungeons PDF
GM's Miscellany: Dungeon Dressing PDF
GM's Miscellany: I Loot the Body PDF
GM's Miscellany: Places of Power PDF
GM's Miscellany: Places of Power II PDF
GM's Miscellany: Random Wilderness Encounters PDF
GM's Miscellany: Tribes Most Foul PDF
GM's Miscellany: Urban Dressing PDF
GM's Miscellany: Urban Dressing II PDF
GM's Miscellany: Village Backdrops PDF
GM's Miscellany: Village Backdrops II PDF
GM's Miscellany: Village Backdrops III PDF
GM's Miscellany: Village Backdrops IV PDF
GM's Miscellany: Village Backdrops V PDF
GM's Miscellany: Wilderness Dressing PDF
Half-Goblins of the Tangled Wood PDF
Henchfolk & Hirelings PDF
Hobgoblins of the Mailed Fist PDF
Horns of Valhalla PDF
Iconic Characters PDF
Kai's Scoundrels PDF
Kobolds of the Fallen Halls PDF
Lizardfolk of the Dragon Fang PDF
Minotaurs of the Black Hills PDF
Orcs of the Eternal Zenith PDF
Pazuzu's Fury PDF
Portentous Dreams PDF
Random Encounters: Wilderness PDF
Random Encounters: Wilderness II PDF
Retribution PDF
Retribution Collector's Edition PDF
Road of the Dead PDF
Road of the Dead Collector's Edition PDF
Robes of Summoning PDF
Robes of Useful Item PDF
Rods of Wonder PDF
Scions of Evil PDF
Shadowed Keep on the Borderlands PDF
Shunned Valley of the Three Tombs PDF
So What's For Sale, Anyway? PDF
So What's For Sale, Anyway? II PDF
So What's For Sale, Anyway? III PDF
So What's For Sale, Anyway? IV PDF
So What's For Sale, Anyway? V PDF
So What's That Shiny Thing Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's The Armour Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's The Demi-Human Called, Anyway? PDF
So What's The Exotic Mount Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's the Hoard Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's the Hoard Like, Anyway? II PDF
So What's the Hoard Like, Anyway? III PDF
So What's The Human Called, Anyway? PDF
So What's The Human Called, Anyway? II PDF
So What's The Mount Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's The NPC Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's The Pirate Ship Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's The Riddle Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's The Riddle Like, Anyway? II PDF
So What's The Riddle Like, Anyway? III PDF
So What's The Spellbook Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's The Tavern Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's The Tavern Like, Anyway? II PDF
So What's The Weapon Like, Anyway? PDF
So What's The Zombie Like, Anyway? PDF
Subterranean Enclave: Deephearth PDF
Subterranean Enclave: Fanghome PDF
Subterranean Enclave: Mith'Varal PDF
Swallowfeld PDF
Thanegar's Horde PDF
The Lonely Coast PDF
The Sunken Pyramid PDF
The Sunken Pyramid (Full Version) PDF
Town Backdrop: Deksport PDF
Town Backdrop: Wolverton PDF
TRIBES Anthology I PDF
TRIBES Anthology II PDF
TRIBES Anthology III PDF
Tribes Most Foul: Goblins PDF
Tribes Most Foul: Hobgoblins PDF
Tribes Most Foul: Kobolds PDF
Tribes Most Foul: Ogres PDF
Tribes Most Foul: Orcs PDF
Tribes Most Foul: Trolls PDF
Tribes Most Foul: Worgs PDF
Troglodytes of the Tentacled One PDF
Urban Dressing: Alleyways PDF
Urban Dressing: Borderland Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Bridge Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Decadent Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Docks PDF
Urban Dressing: Dwarven Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Elven Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Graveyards PDF
Urban Dressing: Guildhalls PDF
Urban Dressing: Logging Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Market Stalls PDF
Urban Dressing: Marsh Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Mining Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Parks PDF
Urban Dressing: Pirate Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Plague Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Port Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Sages PDF
Urban Dressing: Shrines PDF
Urban Dressing: Slum Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Temples PDF
Urban Dressing: The Watch PDF
Urban Dressing: Theatres PDF
Urban Dressing: Thieves PDF
Urban Dressing: Trade Town PDF
Urban Dressing: Traders & Craftsmen PDF
Urban Dressing: War-Torn Town PDF
Village Backdrop: Agravaine's Rest PDF
Village Backdrop: Apia PDF
Village Backdrop: Arrowhill PDF
Village Backdrop: Ashford PDF
Village Backdrop: Bossin PDF
Village Backdrop: Chasm PDF
Village Backdrop: Denton's End PDF
Village Backdrop: Fulhurst Moors PDF
Village Backdrop: Golden Valley PDF
Village Backdrop: Hard Bay PDF
Village Backdrop: Hjalward PDF
Village Backdrop: Hosford PDF
Village Backdrop: Hulw'ma PDF
Village Backdrop: Longbridge PDF
Village Backdrop: Oakhurst PDF
Village Backdrop: Prayer's Point PDF
Village Backdrop: Refuge PDF
Village Backdrop: Riverburg PDF
Village Backdrop: Roake PDF
Village Backdrop: Star Run Falls PDF
Village Backdrop: Starspun Hollow PDF
Village Backdrop: Summerford PDF
Village Backdrop: Thornhill PDF
Village Backdrop: Trickletrek PDF
Village Backdrop: Vulcanbridge PDF
Village Backdrop: Vulgruph's Hollow PDF
Village Backdrop: White Moon Cove PDF
Villainous Pirates PDF
Villains PDF
Villains II PDF
Villains III PDF
Wererats of the Roach-Run Sewers PDF
Whispers & Rumours: Borderland PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Bandits PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Castles PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Deserts PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Extreme Weather PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Hills PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Mountains PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Plains PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Primal Forest PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Ruins PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Sea Voyages PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Snow & Ice PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Swamps PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Travellers PDF
Wilderness Dressing: Woodlands PDF
Wondrous Treasures PDF

R&D Adventures
Adventure Shorts, Volume 1 (5e) PDF

Red Star Gaming
Totems of the Horde God PDF

Rite Publishing
101 Forest Spells (PFRPG) PDF
101 Hazards and Disasters (PFRPG) PDF
101 Legendary Curses PDF
101 Malevolent Magic Items PDF
101 Hill & Mountain Spells (PFRPG) PDF
101 Monster Feats (PFRPG) PDF
101 Not So Simple Monster Templates (PFRPG) PDF
101 Simple Archetypes (PFRPG) PDF
101 Special Materials and Power Components (pfrpg) PDF
101 Urban Spells (PFRPG) PDF
1001 Spells PDF
30 Variant Dragons PDF
Book of Monster Templates PDF
Faces of the Tarnished Souk PDF
Frozen Wind PDF
Game Master's Guide to Kaidan PDF
Heroes of the Jade Oath PDF
In The Company of Valkyries PDF
Kaidan: The Preview (PFRPG) PDF
Kaiju Codex PDF
Pathways Magazine 1-85 PDF
Pathways Bestiary PDF
Player's Guide to Kaidan PDF
The Breaking of Forstor Nagar (PFRPG) PDF
The Secrets of Adventuring (PFRPG) PDF
The Secrets of the Divine: Adventure, Earth, Magic, & Water PDF
The Secrets of the Divine: Death, Justice, Healing, & Madness PDF
The Secrets of the Divine: Pantheon, Love, Sky, & Wright PDF
The Secrets of Adventuring PDF

Rising Phoenix Games
Baleful Strix — A Free Field Guide PDF
Chilling Curiosities — A Field Guide PDF
Dying Dead PDF
Griffins — A Field Guide PDF
Phoenixes — A Field Guide PDF

Rogue Genius Games
1 With a Bullet Point: 10 Feats of Fear and Fearlessness PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 10 Feats of Hammer and Thunder PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 10 Mage Armor Feats (Full Clip!) PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 10 Monster Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 10 Subschool Augmentation Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 12 Alternatives For The Fighter's Bravery Class Feature PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 12 Alternatives For The Rogue's Trapfinding Class Ability PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 13 Dwarven Questing Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 13 Witch Hexes PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 14 Halfling Burglar Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 15 Fantasy Fees and Taxes PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 2 Options for the Leadership Feat PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 3 New Supernatural Monster Abilities PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 3 Simian Races PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 3 Templates for Stone Golems PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 3 Things Made From Crabmen PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 4 Death Mage Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 4 Feats for Spells that Raise the Dead PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 4 Feats for the Invisibility Spell PDF
1 With A Bullet Point: 4 Ghostbusting Items PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Abilities for Dragonhide Armor PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Control Water Spell Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Fireball Feats (Full Clip!) PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Handy Haversacks PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Haste/Slow Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Hellfire Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Machinesmith Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Magic Abilities For Cold Iron Weapons PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Magic Diseases PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Magic Witch's Daggers PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Meta-Combat Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Mount Steed Spell Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Silver Weapon Magic Properties PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 5 Unseen Servant Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Anachronistic Armors PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Antimagic Field Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Archon Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Feats for Summon Monster & Summon Nature's Ally Spells PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Godling Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Jester Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Mythic Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 New Exotic and Martial Swords PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Nonmagic Special Qualities for Weapons PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Powers for the Legendary Weapons of Mythic Characters PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Spell-Less Ranger Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Spiritual Weapon Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 6 Teleportation Spell Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Bard Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Cure Light Wounds Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Feats For Flying Foes PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Feats For Sword and Board Fighting PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Feats For The Undead PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Magic Firearm Properties PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Magic Missile Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Shadow Assassin Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Shield Spell Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Sinful Feats of Gluttony (Full Clip!) PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Sinful Feats of Lust PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Sinful Feats of Pride PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Stupid Weapon Designs PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 Tendril Tentacle Spell Feats (Full Clip!) PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 7 War Master Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 8 Animal Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 8 Barbarian Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 8 Dragonrider Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 8 Lightning Bolt Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 9 Alchemical Bomb Discoveries PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 9 Armiger Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: 9 Witch Hunter Feats PDF
1 With a Bullet Point: Mythic Fighter Class Features PDF
Advanced Options: Additional Oracle Curses PDF
Advanced Options: Alchemists' Discoveries PDF
Advanced Options: Cavaliers' Orders PDF
Advanced Options: Extra Evolutions PDF
Advanced Options: Fight Like A Pirate PDF
Advanced Options: Inquisitors' Judgements PDF
Advanced Options: More Cavalier Orders PDF
Advanced Options: Patron Hexes PDF
Advanced Options: Slayer Talents & Lethalities PDF
Advanced Options: Warpriest Blessings PDF
Advanced Options: Witches' Hexes PDF
Anachronistic Adventures PDF
Annals of the Archfiends: Phosonith the Cruel Charmer PDF
Campaign Options: The Feat Reference Document PDF
Childhood Adventures PDF
Christina Stiles Presents Races Revised Cackle of the Gnolls PDF
Christina Stiles Presents Races Revised Emergence of the Aardfolk PDF
Christina Stiles Presents Ultimate Options Minor and Major Drawbacks PDF
Codex Draconis: Black Lords of the Marsh PDF
Codex Draconis: Blue Satraps of the Desert PDF
Codex Draconis: Green Menace of the Woodlands PDF
Codex Draconis: Red Tyrants PDF
Codex Draconis: White Terrors of the North PDF
Dragon Companion Handbook PDF
Dynastic Races Compendium PDF
Everyman Iconics: Kyr'shin Unchained PDF
Everyman Iconics: Shira PDF
Everyman Iconics: Taka'shi PDF
Everyman Minis: Childhood Feats PDF
Everyman Minis: Family Options PDF
Everyman Minis: Far-Flung Races PDF
Everyman Minis: Gnoll Options PDF
Everyman Minis: Kumiho PDF
Everyman Minis: Motherly Options PDF
Everyman Minis: Patriotic Options PDF
Everyman Minis: Pumpkin Kami PDF
Everyman Minis: School Day Options PDF
Everyman Minis: Spells of Childhood PDF
Everyman Minis: Spells of Comedy PDF
Everyman Minis: Spells of Comedy PDF
Everyman Minis: The Skinsuit Ritual PDF
Everyman Minis: Unchained Kangaroos PDF
Everyman Minis: Yroometji PDF
Fall of Man PDF
Four Horsemen Present: Comedic Character Options PDF
Four Horsemen Present: Gruesome Aberrations PDF
Four Horsemen Present: Gruesome Constructs PDF
Four Horsemen Present: Gruesome Fey PDF
Four Horsemen Present: Gruesome Oozes PDF
Four Horsemen Present: Monsters Under the Bed PDF
Four Horsemen Present: MORE Comedic Character Options PDF
Four Horsemen Present: Young Character Options PDF
Genius Adventures: The Black Skull Laughs PDF
Genius Options: Masters of Time PDF
Gingerbread Kaiju PDF
Gruesome Foes PDF
Houserule Footnotes: Spell Point Feats PDF
Houserule Footnotes Stocking Stuffers PDF
Houserules Handbooks: More Spell Points PDF
Houserule Handbooks: Spellpoints PDF
Houserule Handbooks Spellpoints Compilation PDF
Houserule Handbooks: Spellpoints Expansion PDF
Krazy Kragnar's Alchemical Surplus Shop PDF
Krazy Kragnar's Black Market Magic Items PDF
Krazy Kragnar's Magic Staff Emporium PDF
Lunar Knights PDF
Monster Menagerie: Covens of Chaos PDF
Monster Meangerie: Demonic Harlots PDF
Monster Menagerie: Engines of Destruction PDF
Monster Menagerie: Faeries of the Fringe PDF
Monster Menagerie: Horrors of the Aboleth PDF
Monster Menagerie: Kith of the Harpy Queen PDF
Monster Menagerie: Lurkers in the Dark PDF
Monster Menagerie: Oceans of Blood PDF
Monster Menagerie: Ravagers of Time PDF
Monster Menagerie: Rise of the Goblinoids PDF
Monster Menagerie Seasonal Stars: Pumpkin Stalker PDF
Monster Menagerie: The Kingdom of Graves PDF
Monster Menagerie: Threats from Beyond PDF
Monster Menagerie: Winter Ravagers PDF
Mythic Options: Core Mythic Class Features PDF
Mythic Options: Mythic Base Class Features PDF
Mythic Options: Mythic Dragonrider Class Options PDF
Mythic Options: Mythic Rogue Class Features PDF
Mythic Options: The Missing Core Feats PDF
One Night Stand The Ice Cave of the Frost Giant Slavers PDF
Planar Races Chaos the Xaolings PDF
Power Word Spells: Lore of the First Language PDF
Races Revised: The Kitsune Clans PDF
Races Revised: The Kobold Kings PDF
Ranger Options: Knacks of Nature PDF
Skill Challenge Handbook PDF
Sorcerer's Options: Beyond Bloodlines PDF
The Adventurer's Handbook PDF
The Forgotten Tomb of Felgar the Goblin King PDF
The Genius Guide to 110 Spell Variants PDF
The Genius Guide to Another 110 Spell Variants PDF
The Genius Guide to 110 Spell Variants Volume 3 PDF
The Genius Guide to 110 Spell Variants vol. 4 PDF
The Genius Guide to Air Magic PDF
The Genius Guide to Apprentice-Level Characters PDF
The Genius Guide to Arcane Archetypes PDF
The Genius Guide to Arher Archetypes PDF
The Genius Guide to Chaos Magic PDF
The Genius Guide to Crystal Magic PDF
The Genius Guide to Divination Magic PDF
The Genius Guide to Divine Archetypes PDF
The Genius Guide to Domain Channeling PDF
The Genius Guide to Dream Magic PDF
The Genius Guide to Earth Magic PDF
The Genius Guide to Exalted Domains of Light and Lore PDF
The Genius Guide to Exalted Domains of Storms and Savagery PDF
The Genius Guide to Exalted Domains of War and Ruin PDF
The Genius Guide to Expanded Favored Class Options PDF
The Genius Guide to Favored Class Options PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Battle PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Critical Combat PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Divine Might PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Metamagic PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Multiclassing PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Psionic Might PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Runic Might PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Runic Might II: Runebinding PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Spellcasting PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Spellcasting II PDF
The Genius Guide to Feats of Subterfuge PDF
The Genius Guide to Fire Magic PDF
The Genius Guide to Gruesome Dragons PDF
The Genius Guide to Gruesome Giants PDF
The Genius Guide to Gruesome Undead Templates PDF
The Genius Guide to Hellfire Magic PDF
The Genius Guide to Hoof and Horn Racial Options PDF
The Genius Guide to Horrific Haunts PDF
The Genius Guide to Horrifically Overpowered Feats PDF
The Genius Guide to Horrifically Overpowered Mythic Feats PDF
The Genius Guide to Ice Magic PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less Vol. 1: Armor and Weapons PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less Vol. 2: Pretty, Pretty, Rings PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less Vol. 3: Hot Rods PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less Vol. 4: Fantastic Footwear PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less Vol. 5: All You Need Is Gloves PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less Vol. 6: Cloaks and Daggers PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less Vol. 7: Krazy Kragnar's Used Chariots PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less Vol. 8: Belt One On PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less Vol. 9: Bell, Book, & Candle PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less Vol. 10: Fezzes Are Cool! PDF
The Genius Guide to Loot 4 Less: Things That Make You Go Boom PDF
The Genius Guide to Martial Archetypes PDF
The Genius Guide to More Barbarian Talents PDF
The Genius Guide to More Cavalier Talents PDF
The Genius Guide to More Fighter Talents PDF
The Genius Guide to More Horrifically Overpowered Feats PDF
The Genius Guide to More Monk Talents PDF
The Genius Guide to More Ranger Talents PDF
The Genius Guide to More Rogue Talents PDF
The Genius Guide to More Witch Talents PDF
The Genius Guide to Mystic Godlings PDF
The Genius Guide to Name Traits PDF
The Genius Guide to Races of Fire and Fury PDF
The Genius Guide to Races of Hoof and Horn PDF
The Genius Guide to Races of Wind and Wing PDF
The Genius Guide to Relics of the Godlings PDF
The Genius Guide to Relics of the Godlings II PDF
The Genius Guide to Rune Staves and Wyrd Wands PDF
The Genius Guide to Simple Monster Templates PDF
The Genius Guide to Simple Class Templates For Monsters PDF
The Genius Guide to the Archon PDF
The Genius Guide to the Armiger PDF
The Genius Guide to the Death Knight PDF
The Genius Guide to the Death Mage PDF
The Genius Guide to the Dracomancer PDF
The Genius Guide to the Dragonrider PDF
The Genius Guide to the Godling PDF
The Genius Guide to the Godling Ascendant PDF
The Genius Guide to the Hellion PDF
The Genius Guide to the Magister PDF
The Genius Guide to the Order of Vigilance PDF
The Genius Guide to the Riven Mage PDF
The Genius Guide to the Shadow Assassin PDF
The Genius Guide to the Shadow Warrior PDF
The Genius Guide to the Talented Barbarian PDF
The Genius Guide to the Talented Bestiary PDF
The Genius Guide to the Talented Cavalier PDF
The Genius Guide to the Talented Fighter PDF
The Genius Guide to the Talented Monk PDF
The Genius Guide to the Talented Ranger PDF
The Genius Guide to the Talented Rogue PDF
The Genius Guide to the Talented Witch PDF
The Genius Guide to the Templar PDF
The Genius Guide to the Time Thief PDF
The Genius Guide to the Time Warden PDF
The Genius Guide to the War Master PDF
The Genius Guide to the Witch Hunter PDF
The Genius Guide to Vampire Magic PDF
The Genius Guide to Variant Multiclassing Rules PDF
The Genius Guide to Wind and Wing Racial Options PDF
The Tomb-World of Alak-Ammur PDF
The Vile Magic of Argonax the Mad PDF
Ultimate Charisma PDF
Ultimate Occult PDF
Ultimate Options: Bardic Masterpieces PDF
Ultimate Options: Grit and Gunslingers PDF
Ultimate Options: New Arcane Discoveries PDF
Ultimate Options: New Magus Arcana PDF
Ultimate Options: Power of the Ninja PDF
Ultimate Options: Story Feats PDF
Veranthea Codex PDF
Veranthea Codex: Radical Pantheon PDF
Veranthea Codex: Radical Pantheon 2.0 PDF
Yuletide Terror PDF

Run Amok Games
Emergency Character Collection PDF
Emergency Settlement Collection PDF
Run Amok Bestiary PDF
Teeth of the Storm PDF

Rusted Iron Games
Spooky Gardens Halloween Special PDF

Rusted Portal Games
Apocalypse the Risen Campaign Setting (PF1e) PDF

SagaRPG
01AE01 - SagaRPG Arc Excursions: Barrow of the Cursespawn (PFRPG) PDF

Samurai Sheepdog
Lands of Theia PDF
Lands of Theia - World Primer PDF
The Book of Many Things PDF
The Book of Many Things Volume 2: Shattered Worlds PDF

Sasquatch Game Studio
Primeval Thule Campaign Setting PDF

Sean K Reynolds Games
Classy Characters: Robomancer PDF
Goody White's Book of Folk Magic PDF

SHM Publishing
Savage Company Seasonal Special PDF

Silver Games
Ponyfinder - Campaign Setting PDF
Ponyfinder - Dragons of Everglow PDF
Ponyfinder - Everglow Bestiary PDF
Ponyfinder - Ghost of the Pirate Queen PDF
Ponyfinder - Races of Everglow PDF
Ponyfinder - Tactics of Everglow PDF
Ponyfinder - The Lonely Pony PDF
Ponyfinder - The Sweetest Secret PDF
Ponyfinder - The Unicorn's Crown PDF
Ponyfinder - Tribes of Everglow PDF

Skirmisher Publishing
10 Reflections on Lovecraft PDF
Coldblooded: A Player's Guide to Lizardfolk PDF
Festivals & High Holy Days PDF
Insults and Injuries PDF
The Jester Dragon’s Guide to Defects PDF
The Mutant Race PDF

Skortched Urf Studios
Even Heavier Weapons PDF
Horrors of the Multiverse PDF
Monsters of Rock! -A Heavy Future Bestiary PDF
Nemesis Bestiary Volume One PDF
Nemesis Bestiary Volume Two PDF
Nemesis Bestiary Volume Three PDF
Nemesis Unleashed PDF
Nemesis Unleashed Volume II PDF
Space Monsters I PDF
Space Monsters II PDF
Space Monsters III PDF
Technology Unleashed PDF
The Complete Nemesis Bestiary PDF
Thinking Races: Heroes of Iron & Steel PDF

SlugFest Games
The Red Dragon Inn: Guide to Inns and Taverns PDF

Sneak Attack Press
Advanced Encounters Terrain Toolbox PDF
Broken Earth PDF
Drakonheim: City of Bones PDF

Solace Games
Inhabitants of the Woods: Elves PDF

Sooth
The Book of Metal PDF

Spes Magna Games
Gazae et Monstri PDF
Gruß vom Krampus! PDF
The Baykok PDF
The Quid Novi? Collection PDF

Starcalled Studios
Zodiac Empires Fantasy Campaign Setting PDF

Storm Bunny Studios
The Celestial Host PDF
The Flame of Mithras PDF
The Rhune: Dawn of Twilight Campaign Guide PDF

Team Chimaera
The Legend of the Mist Flowers PDF

Terran Empire Publishing
Manastorm: World of Shin'ar (PFRPG) PDF

Terry Maranda
Artifacts for Pathfinder Vol.1 PDF
Artifacts Vol. 2 - Pathfinder PDF

Theotanium Games
Atarashia - A Gazetteer PDF
Atarashia Gazetteer - Dwarven Guide PDF

Thunderegg Productions
Species & Societies PDF

Timeout Diversions
Bestiary of Loerem (Sovereign Stone) PDF
Codex Mysterium (Sovereign Stone) PDF
Sovereign Stone Campaign Setting Core Rulebook PDF

Total Party Kill Games
Altered Beasts: Gnolls, Vol. I PDF
Feats of Legend: 20 Undead Feats PDF
Noble Cause, Bloodied Hands PDF
Reaping Stone Deluxe Adventure Battlemaps PDF
Servants of Shadow: Five Necromancy-Themed Races PDF
Slaughter at Splinterfang Gorge PDF
The Bleak Harvest PDF
The Bleeding Hollow Deluxe Adventure PDF
The Demonologist Base Class PDF
The Fen of the Five-Fold Maw PDF
The Malefactor Class: Revised & Expanded PDF
The Reaping Stone Deluxe Adventure PDF
Wardens of the Wild PDF

Tricky Owlbear Publishing
Forgotten Foes PDF

Troll in the Corner
Gods of Auruneus PDF
The World of Aruneus - Clerics and Wizards PDF
The World of Aruneus - The Dwarven Empire PDF

Vorlen Publishing
The Studied Summoner PDF

Wayward Rogues Publishing
A Feast of Ashes PDF
A Spiteful Legacy PDF
Beasts of Bright Mountain PDF
Belly of Rot PDF
Call to War PDF
CC 1: The Fester Lion's Den PF PDF
Cult of the Wendigo PDF
Cults of Celmae: The Ashen King PDF
Cultures of Celmae: Briranor PDF
Cultures of Celmae: Brynnyn PDF
Cultures of Celmae: Dwarves PDF
Cultures of Celmae: Elves PDF
Cultures of Celmae: Gnomes PDF
Cultures of Celmae: Majeed PDF
Cultures of Celmae: Orcs PDF
Cultures of Celmae: Oyapok PDF
Cultures of Celmae: Udaeus PDF
Despicable Deeds PDF
Dimensionist Hybrid Class PDF
Divine General Hybrid Class PDF
Eldritch Archeologist, Hybrid Class PDF
Eldritch Artillerist Class PDF
Empath Hybrid Class PDF
Future Races PDF
Forest of Starving Spirits PDF
Future Races: Ethernaut PDF
Future Races: Ezzana PDF
Future Races: Qlaarpian PDF
Future Races: Ripper Dogs PDF
Future Races: Unmen PDF
Griffonport PDF
Honeymoon of Horror PDF
Hybrid Classes Vol. I PDF
Hybrid Classes Vol. 2: Horror Heroes PDF
Hybrid Classes Vol.3: Heroes of Wonder PDF
Incarnate Hybrid Class PDF
Librarian Hybrid Class PDF
Librarian Unbound Hybrid Class PDF
Mariner Hybrid Class PDF
Myrmidon Hybrid Class PDF
Mysterium Magnus: New Occultist Options PDF
Ogres New Boots PDF
Omnilibertas: The City of Freedom PDF
Orphic Hybrid Class PDF
Parapsychologist, Hybrid Class PDF
Players Guide to Whispers of the Dark Mother Adventure Path PDF
Portal Hopper Hybrid Class PDF
Prodigy Hybrid Class PDF
Revanchist Hybrid Class PDF
Seeds of Evil PDF
Skyrider Hybrid Class PDF
Super Spy Hybrid Class PDF
Tales from the Laughing Dragon Inn PDF
The Cult of the Colour out of Space PDF
The Dimensional Wayfarer PDF
The Eldritch Ghost Hunter PDF
The Guide to the Cult of Shub-Niggurath PDF
The Holiday Magi-Tech Dungeon PDF
The Hunger From Below PDF
The Ogre's New Boots PDF
The Pulverizer Hybrid Class PDF
Thirst for Knowledge PDF
Tower of Hidden Doors PDF
Town of Brighton PDF
Venommancer PDF
Vivisectionist Hybrid Class PDF
Windblade Hybrid Class PDF
Wonderworker Hybrid Class PDF

Wolfenrat Games
The Drowned (CR 5): an Unsettling Encounter for Pathfinder and 5E PDF

Xoth Publishing
Player's Guide to the World of Xoth (Pathfinder Edition) PDF

Zombie Sky Press
The Faerie Ring Along the Twisted Way PDF



Pathfinder Beta



Spoiler



Paizo
Pathfinder Beta PDF



Pathfinder Alpha



Spoiler



Paizo
Pathfinder Alpha 1 PDF
Pathfinder Alpha 2 PDF
Pathfinder Alpha 3 PDF






3e



Spoiler



WotC 3e


Spoiler



3.5
SRD 3.5
Book of Exalted Deeds
Book of Exalted Deeds PDF
Complete Adventurer
Complete Adventurer PDF
Complete Arcane
Complete Arcane PDF
Complete Champion
Complete Divine
Complete Divine PDF
Complete Mage
Complete Mage PDF
Complete Psionic
Complete Warrior
Complete Warrior PDF
Draconomicon
Draconomicon PDF
Dragon Magic PDF
Dragonlance Campaign Setting
Dragonlance Campaign Setting PDF
Drow of the Underdark
Drow of the Underdark PDF
Dungeon Master's Guide
Dungeon Master's Guide II
Eberron Campaign Setting
Eberron Campaign Setting PDF
Eberron City of Stormreach  PDF
Eberron Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen
Eberron Dragonmarked PDF
Eberron Dragons of Eberron (3.5) PDF
Eberron Explorer's Handbook
EBERRON Explorer's Handbook (3.5) PDF
Eberron Eyes of the Lich Queen
Eberron Eyes of the Lich Queen PDF
Eberron Faiths of Eberron PDF
Eberron Five Nations
Eberron Five Nations PDF
Eberron Grasp of the Emerald Claw
Eberron Grasp of the Emerald Claw PDF
Eberron Magic of Eberron
Eberron Magic of Eberron PDF
Eberron Player's Guide to Eberron
Eberron Player's Guide to Eberron PDF
Eberron Races of Eberron PDF
Eberron Shadows of the Last War
Eberron Shadows of the Last War PDF
Eberron Secrets of Sarlona PDF
Eberron Secrets of Xen'Drik PDF
Eberron Sharn City of Towers
Eberron Sharn City of Towers PDF
Eberron The Forge of War PDF
Eberron The Forgotten Forge 3.5 PDF
Eberron Voyage of the Golden Dragon PDF
Eberron Whispers of the Vampire's Blade
Eberron Whispers of the Vampire's Blade PDF
Elder Evils (3.5) PDF
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Expedition to Castle Ravenloft PDF
Expedition to the Demonweb Pits PDF
Expedition to the Ruins of Castle Greyhawk PDF
Fantastic Locations: Hellspike Prison
Fantastic Locations: The Frostfell Rift
Fiendish Codex I
Fiendish Codex I PDF
Fiendish Codex II
Fiendish Codex II PDF
Forgotten Realms City of Splendors: Waterdeep (3.5) PDF
Forgotten Realms Champions of Ruin (3.5) PDF
Forgotten Realms Cormyr Tearing of the Weave
Forgotten Realms Cormyr Tearing of the Weave PDF
Forgotten Realms Dragons of Faerun PDF
Forgotten Realms Expedition to Undermountain PDF
Forgotten Realms Lost Empires of Faerûn (3.5) PDF
Forgotten Realms Mysteries of the Moonsea (3.5) PDF
Forgotten Realms Player's Guide to Faerun
Forgotten Realms Serpent Kingdoms
Forgotten Realms Serpent Kingdoms PDF
Forgotten Realms Shining South (3.5) PDF
Forgotten Realms Sons of Gruumsh
Forgotten Realms Sons of Gruumsh PDF
Forgotten Realms Unapproachable East (3.5) PDF
Forgotten Realms Underdark
Frostburn PDF
Heroes of Horror PDF
Libris Mortis PDF
Lords of Madness
Lords of Madness PDF
Magic Item Compendium
Monster Manual
Monster Manual PDF
Monster Manual III
Monster Manual III PDF
Monster Manual IV
Monster Manual IV PDF
Monster Manual V
Monster Manual V PDF
Murder in Baldur's Gate (5e) PDF
Planar Handbook
Player's Handbook
Player's Handbook PDF
Player's Handbook II
Player's Handbook II PDF
Races of Stone (3.5) PDF
Realms of Power
Red Hand of Doom PDF
Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde PDF
Spell Compendium
Spell Compendium PDF
Tome of Battle: Book of Nine Swords
Tome of Magic
Unearthed Arcana
Weapons of Legacy

3.0
SRD 3.0
Adventure Game
Arms and Equipment Guide
Book of Challenges
Book of Challenges PDF
Book of Vile Darkness
Book of Vile Darkness PDF
City of the Spider Queen
D&D Gazetteer (3e) PDF
Defenders of the Faith
Defenders of the Faith PDF
Deities and Demigods
Deities and Demigods PDF
Diablo Diablerie
Diablo II To Hell and Back
Dungeon Master's Guide
Epic Level Handbook
Epic Level Handbook PDF
Fiend Folio
Fiend Folio PDF
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting PDF
Forgotten Realms Faiths and Pantheons
Forgotten Realms Faiths and Pantheons PDF
Forgotten Realms Lords of Darkness
Forgotten Realms Lords of Darkness PDF
Forgotten Realms Magic of Faerun
Hero Builders Guidebook
Living Greyhawk Gazetteer
Living Greyhawk Gazetteer PDF
Lord of the Iron Fortress
Lord of the Iron Fortress PDF
Manual of the Planes
Masters of the Wild
Monster Manual
Monster Manual II
Monster Manual II PDF
Monsters of Faerun
Monsters of Faerun PDF
Oriental Adventures
Pool of Radiance Attack on Myth Drannor
Pool of Radiance Attack on Myth Drannor PDF
Psionics Handbook
Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil
Savage Species (3e) PDF
Song and Silence
Sword and Fist
Tome and Blood



Officially licensed 3e D&D


Spoiler



Alderac Entertainment Group
Creatures of Rokugan
Creatures of Rokugan PDF
Fortunes and Winds PDF
Magic of Rokugan
Rokugan
Rokugan PDF
Secrets of the Shadowlands PDF

Paradigm Concepts Inc.
Bloodspeakers PDF

Kenzer Co.
Brothers by Blood PDF
Dangerous Denizens of Tellene PDF
Divine Masters: The Faiths and Followers of Tellene PDF
Fallen From Grace PDF
Harvest of Darkness
Harvest of Darkness PDF
Kingdom of Kalamar Campaign Setting
Midnight's Terror
Midnight's Terror PDF
Svimohzia: The Ancient Isle PDF
Trove of Treasure Maps PDF
Villain Design Handbook PDF

Margaret Weiss Productions Dragonlance
Dragons of Autumn (3.5) PDF
Dragons of Krynn (3.5) PDF
Dragons of Spring
Dragons of Spring PDF
Dragons of Winter (3.5) PDF
Price of Courage
Price of Courage PDF
Spectre of Sorrows
Spectre of Sorrows PDF

Paizo
Dragon 346-350, 353-354, 356-358,
Dragon 274-286, 298, 301, 307, 309-345 PDF
Dragon Monster Ecologies
Dungeon 140, 142-148
Dungeon 85-86, 92, 97-98, 100-137, 139 PDF
Savage Tide Player's Guide PDF
Shackled City
Tunarath City Guide PDF

Sovereign Stone Dragonlance
Age of Mortals
Age of Mortals PDF
Bestiary of Krynn Revised
Bestiary of Krynn Revised PDF
Holy Order of the Stars
Holy Order of the Stars PDF
Key of Destiny
Key of Destiny PDF
Towers of High Sorcery PDF
War of the Lance PDF

Sword and Sorcery/Arthaus Ravenloft
Champions of Darkness
Champions of Darkness PDF
Denizens of Darkness
Denizens of Darkness PDF
Denizens of Dread PDF
Gazeteer V PDF
Heroes of Light
Ravenloft Campaign Setting
Ravenloft Campaign Setting PDF
Ravenloft Players Handbook PDF
Secrets of the Dread Realms
Secrets of the Dread Realms PDF
Van Richten's Guide to the Undead



OGL 3.x D&D stuff.


Spoiler



0one Games
The Great City Campaign Setting PDF

12 to Midnight
Green's Guide to Ghosts PDF

93 Games Studios
Deck of Woes and Wonders PDF
Return of the Lich Lord Part 1 Hooking Bait PDF

A New Arcadia
The Verdant World PDF

Adamant Entertainment
40 Alchemical Items PDF
Blood of Freeport PDF
Buccaneers and Bokor 1-3 PDF
Buccaneers and Bokor 4-6 PDF
Buccaneers and Bokor 7 PDF
Corsair PDF
Dread Codex PDF
Dread Codex II PDF
Dreamscapes PDF
Gangs of Freeport PDF
Hordes The Bloodfang PDF
Hordes The Horse-Masher PDF
Hordes the Thunderfist PDF
Hot Pursuit PDF
Hot Pursuit on Foot PDF
Miracles and Wonders Guide to the Divine PDF
Monster Modifier PDF
Northern Crown Franklyn's Almanac Issue 1 PDF
Non Player Compendium 1 PDF
Non Player Compendium 2 PDF
One Million Magic Items PDF
Character Drawbacks PDF
Random Fantasy Adventure Generator PDF
Skillful Stunts PDF
Temporary Enchantment PDF
The Order of the Gilded Rose PDF
The Sharp End: Knives PDF
The Sharp End: Swords PDF

AEG
Adventure I PDF
Adventure II PDF
Cathay Jewel of the East PDF
Dragons
Dragons PDF
Dungeons PDF
Empire PDF
Explorer's Society PDF
Farscape PDF
Folnar's Dagger
Folnar's Dagger PDF
Gods PDF
Heroes, Villains, and Monsters
Heroes, Villains, and Monsters PDF
Honor Among Thieves
Islands of Gold: The Midnight Archipelago (Swashbuckling Adventures) PDF
Magic PDF
Mercenaries PDF
Relics
Relics PDF
River of Blood
Sidhe Book of Nightmares PDF
Swashbuckling Adventures
Swashbuckling Adventures PDF
Swashbuckling Arcana PDF
That Which Does Not Die
That Which Does Not Die PDF
The Crypt of St. Bethesda
The Crypt of St. Bethesda PDF
The Prison City of Hell's Deep
Toolbox
Ultimate Toolbox PDF
Undead PDF
Unspoken Shame
War PDF
Warlords of the Accordlands: Campaign Adventure
Warlords of the Accordlands: Campaign Adventure PDF
Warlords of the Accordlands: Master Codex
Warlords of the Accordlands: Master Codex PDF
Warlords of the Accordlands: Monsters and Lairs
Warlords of the Accordlands: Monsters and Lairs PDF
Warlords of the Accordlands: World Atlas
Warlords of the Accordlands: World Atlas PDF
World's Largest City PDF
World's Largest Dungeon
World's Largest Dungeon PDF
Wilds PDF

Alea Publishing
A Question of Honor: A Guidebook to Knights PDF
A Question of Loyalty: A Guidebook to Military Orders PDF
Caldor: City of Crossroads PDF
Classes and Races of Cthonia PDF
Crusader Subclass PDF
Feudal Lords: The Chronicles of Yrza the Crow PDF
Heraldry PDF
Honor and Corruption PDF
Mindcraft PDF
Piety PDF
Poor Gamer's Almanacs PDF
The Whisper of Horses PDF

Ancient Awakenings Publications
Dryden Hero or Horror PDF
Valley of Frozen Tears PDF

Arthaus
Bones of Ironforge PDF
Lands of Conflict PDF
Lands of Mystery Extra PDF
Manual of Monsters
Manual of Monsters PDF

Atlas Games
Ascension of the Magdalene
Backdrops PDF
Beyond the Veil PDF
Black Monks of Glastonbury
Crime and Punishment PDF
Dynasties and Demagogues PDF
En Route PDF
En Route II: By Land or By Sea PDF
En Route III: The Road Less Traveled
En Route III: The Road Less Traveled PDF
In the Belly of the Beast PDF
Love and War PDF
Maiden Voyage
Northern Crown Gazetteer
Northern Crown Gazetteer PDF
Northern Crown New World Adventures
Northern Crown New World Adventures PDF
Nyambe
Nyambe PDF
Nyambe Dire Spirits
Occult Lore
Occult Lore PDF
Penumbra Fantasy Bestiary
Penumbra Fantasy Bestiary PDF
Sacred Ground PDF
Sacred Ground II PDF
Seven Cities
Seven Cities PDF
Seven Civilizations PDF
Seven Serpents PDF
Seven Strongholds
Seven Strongholds PDF
Splintered Peace PDF
The Black Monks of Glastonbury
The Ebon Mirror
The Last Dance
The Last Dance PDF
The Tide of Years
Three Days to Kill
Three Days to Kill PDF
Touched by the Gods
Touched by the Gods PDF
Uncommon Character PDF

Avalanche Press
Aztecs PDF
Black Flags PDF
Doom of Odin
Doom of Odin PDF
Endless Sands PDF
Ragnarok!
Ragnarok! PDF
The Little People
The Little People PDF
Twilight of Atlantis
Twilight of Atlantis PDF
Vlad the Impaler - Blood Prince of Wallachia
War in Heliopolis
War in Heliopolis PDF

Avalon Game Company
Dragons of Legend PDF

Bad Axe Games
Grim Tales Creature Creation PDF
Grim Tales Game Mastering PDF
Heroes of High Favor Dwarves PDF
Heroes of High Favor Elves
Heroes of High Favor Elves PDF
Heroes of High Favor Half Orcs PDF
Trailblazer PDF

Bards and Sages
A Distressed Damsel PDF
A Matter of Honor PDF
A Stealthy Thief PDF
Adventure Havens: Apothecaries and Alchemists PDF
Adventure Havens Tavern Tales PDF
Blessed Ladies of Law PDF
Cursed Relics PDF
Dangerous Creatures: Bullet Ant PDF
Dangerous Creatures: Fossa PDF
Dangerous Creatures: Sea Wasp PDF
Dangerous Creatures: Solenodon PDF
Dangerous Creatures: Cassowary PDF
Elemental Metals PDF
Gods of Greed PDF
Gods of Nature PDF
Gods of the Dead PDF
Hedge Magic PDF
Nemesis VIII: Cults of Personality PDF
Neiyar PDF
Principled Assassin PDF
Races of Neiyar Krakadoans PDF
SHARK! PDF
Snakes! PDF
SPIDERS! PDF
The Animae PDF
The Book of Silvered Shadows PDF
The Lifebringer PDF
The Manipulative Player's Guide to Sympathetic Magic PDF
Trees of Fantasy PDF
Troubleshooters PDF
Unseen Treasures PDF
Weird Familiars: Aye-Aye PDF

Bastion Press
Alchemy and Herbalists 3.5 PDF
Airships PDF
Arms & Armor 3.5
Arms & Armor 3.5 PDF
Bandits PDF
Bloodhollow PDF
Complete Minions PDF
Danger in Deadwood PDF
Doomstriders
Druids & Druidism PDF
Egyptian Gods PDF
Faeries
Faeries PDF
Greek Gods PDF
Guildcraft PDF
Horrors of Penance PDF
Into the Black
Into the Black PDF
Into the Blue
Into the Blue PDF
Into the Green
Into the Green PDF
Legacy of Akhirat PDF
Minions Rebirth PDF
Mysteries of Arena
Mysteries of Arena PDF
Norse Gods PDF
Oathbound Arena
Oathbound Arena PDF
Oathbound Campaign Setting
Oathbound Campaign Setting PDF
Out for Blood
Out for Blood PDF
Pale Designs Poisoner's Handbook
Pale Designs Poisoner's Handbook PDF
Plains of Penance PDF
Rising to the Top PDF
Spells & Magic PDF
Torn Asunder
Torn Asunder PDF
Villains Rebirth PDF
Waters of Akaya PDF
Wildwood
Wildwood PDF
Wrack & Ruin
Wrack & Ruin PDF

Battlefield Press
Cityscape City on the Nexus PDF

Betabunny Publishing
Apes of Nature, Myth, and Imagination PDF
Bestiary Predators PDF

Big Z's Zombies
Zuetie’s D&D 3.5e Monsters: Slimes PDF

Black Death Publishing
Lair of the Demon Princess PDF
Spire of the Raven God PDF
The Dead of Winter PDF

Blackdyrge Publishing
Animal Archives Dinofiles I Raptor Pack PDF
Animal Archives Dinofiles II Theropods PDF
Animal Archives Prehistoric Animals I-III PDF
Blackdyrge's Bestiary I Terrors of the Under Realm (revised)  PDF
Blackdyrge's Bestiary II Perils of the Burning Waste PDF
Blackdyrge's Bits and Pieces: Weapons of Synergy PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Abominable PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Armored Apparition PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Brute PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Deep One PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Devout PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Elder Fiend PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Elemental Exemplar PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Greater Half-Dragon PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Lesser Half-Dragon PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Martial PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Messianic PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Moldering PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Primoridal Beast PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Roguish PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Spawn of Apophis PDF
Master at Arms: Arbalester PDF
Master at Arms: Axe Reaver PDF
Master at Arms: Crimson Cleaver PDF
Master at Arms: Crimson Pugilist PDF
Master at Arms: Cudgel Thug PDF
Master at Arms: Curse Slinger PDF
Master at Arms: Escrimeur PDF
Master at Arms: Falchioneer PDF
Master at Arms: Glaive Knight PDF
Master at Arms: Halberdier PDF
Master at Arms: Hoplite PDF
Master at Arms: Ironstrike Archer PDF
Master at Arms: Knight of Staves PDF
Master at Arms: Legionnaire PDF
Master at Arms: Nimbleknife PDF
Master at Arms: Peltast PDF
Master at Arms: Pikeman PDF
Master at Arms: Shatterskull Adept PDF
Master at Arms: Shieldbearer PDF
Master at Arms: Spear Sentinel PDF
None So Vile I PDF
None So Vile II PDF
None So Vile III PDF
None So Vile IV PDF

Bloodstone Press
Bane Ledger I PDF
Bane Ledger II PDF
Glinda of Oz PDF
Nature's Wrath PDF

Blue Devil Games
Poisoncraft: The Dark Art PDF

Bottled Imp Games
The Lords of the Night: Liches PDF
The Lords of the Night: Vampires PDF
The Lords of the Night: Zombies PDF

Cam Banks
Elizabethulhu PDF

Chainmail Bikini Games
Beyond Monks PDF
Call of Duty PDF

Chaosium
Dragonlords of Melnibone

Clockwork Golem Workshop
After Sunset: Vampires PDF
After Sunset -- Werewolves PDF
Children of the Fey PDF
Legacy of the Serpent PDF
Rats in the Walls PDF
Secrets of the Squirrel PDF

Codex Integrum LLC
Codex Integrum Players Guide PDF
Codex Martialis: Armor and Missile Weapons of the Ancient World PDF
Codex Superno PDF
The Devil's Pass PDF
The Reiver's Lament PDF
The Road to Monsterberg, Crypt of the Raubritter PDF
The Road to Monsterberg, Secret of the Golden Hills PDF

Comstar Media LLC
Encyclopedia Eldoria
Encyclopedia Eldoria PDF

Creative Conclave
The Lazy GM: Dungeon Beasts PDF
The Lazy GM: Goblinoids PDF
The Lazy GM: Lizardfolk PDF
The Lazy GM: Ninjas vs. Pirates PDF
The Lazy GM: Troglodytes PDF

Creative Mountain Games
eConic Halfling Rogue PDF
eConic Human Fighter PDF
Favorites Bundle PDF
SRD Revised Bundle PDF
Superstitions PDF
Whispering Woodwind PDF

Dark Quest Games
Crown Campaign Setting PDF
Diamond Gulch PDF
Dungeon Dive 1-6 PDF
Dweomercraft Enchanters PDF
Dweomercraft Familiars PDF
Dweomercraft Liches PDF
Fantasy Fungi PDF
Fell Beasts Goblins PDF
Gnomes Masters of Illusions PDF
Guiding Light Set PDF
In the Saddle PDF
Lost Creatures PDF
Lost Prehistorica PDF
Moon Elves PDF
Parry and Riposte PDF
Taverner's Trusty Tome PDF
Weapons Rack: Daggers PDF

Different Worlds Publications
The Eight Kings
Valus

Dias Ex Machina Games
Amethyst d20 PDF

Dog Soul Publishing
Baba Yaga PDF
Books of Faith Hinduism PDF
Books of Faith Jainism PDF
Cooper's Corrected Creature Codex A-C PDF
Cooper's Corrected Creature Codex D PDF
Cooper's Corrected Creature Codex E-G PDF
Fishers of the Dead PDF
Flight of the Firebird PDF
Gallia PDF
Golemcraft PDF
Kitsunemori PDF
Mikil Gata PDF
Niflheim PDF
Sahashra PDF
Sahashra Items of War and Magic PDF
Suck da Head, Squeeze da Tail PDF
Tagar's Tomes of Troubles Goblins PDF
Treasures of the Sidhe PDF
Underhill Court PDF
Villains Brotherhood of Malik PDF

DragonWing Games
Darkwalkers PDF
Lore of the Gods PDF

Dream Machine Productions
City Supplement 1 Dwerdell PDF

Dreamscarred Press
Complete Control PDF
Complete Gear PDF
Complete Races PDF
High Psionics Compilation Volume 1 PDF
High Psionics Flesh Crafting PDF
High Psionics Form Bound Mysteries PDF
High Psionics Phrenic Scourges PDF
High Psionics Power Displays PDF
High Psionics Power Sources PDF
High Psionics Psionic Feats PDF
High Psionics Soulknives PDF
Mind Divine PDF
Mind Unveiled Dreamscape PDF
Races of the Mind Dromite PDF
Races of the Mind Elan PDF
Races of the Mind Half-Giant PDF
Races of the Mind Maenad PDF
Races of the Mind Xeph PDF
The Mind Unveiled PDF
Third Dawn Campaign Setting PDF
Tome of Channeling PDF
Untapped Classes Complete Marksman PDF
Untapped Classes Complete Society Mind PDF
Untapped Potential PDF

Dungeon Dwellers
Chance Encounters Fantasy Urban 1 PDF
Depths of Ruin PDF
Lores and Legends Legendary Arms PDF
Master's Edge Resource Personalities PDF
Master's Edge Resource Quest Hooks PDF
Temple of the Screaming Skull PDF
The Dragon Cry Collection PDF
Tome of the Ancients Accessory 1a Weapons PDF
Tome of the Ancients Vol. 1 Artifacts PDF
Tome of the Ancients Vol. 2 Lairs PDF

Dunham Studios
By Cult & Dagger PDF
By Sword & Spell PDF
By Tooth & Claw PDF
Elemental Powers Players Handbook PDF
Elemental Powers Religion and Life PDF
Elemental Powers Sourcebook PDF
Elven Isle PDF
EPIII Gazeteer of the Eastern Realms PDF
EPIII Gazeteer of the Northern Realms PDF
EPIII Gazeteer of the Sea Realms PDF
EPIII Gazeteer of the Southern Realms PDF

Eden Studios
Liber Bestarius Book of Beasts
Secrets of the Ancients PDF
Wonders Out of Time PDF

Emerald Press
Book of Alignment PDF
Character Options: Commoners PDF
Labyrinth of the Oversoul PDF
Mazes PDF
Wilderness Master PDF

EN Publishing
Advanced Rules for Beginners PDF
Arcane Strife PDF
Bride of a Portable Hole PDF
Buff Cards PDF
Carrion Huntress PDF
Crimson Contracts PDF
Crystalmancy PDF
d20 Status Cards PDF
Deadly Games PDF
Elements of Magic PDF
Elements of Magic Revised PDF
Elements of Magic Mythic Earth PDF
Elements of Magic Lycaeum Academy PDF
EN Armory Chainmail Bikinis PDF
EN Armory Shields PDF
EN Arsenal Flails, Maces, & Morning Stars PDF
EN Arsenal Hooked Hammers PDF
EN Arsenal Pistols PDF
EN Arsenal Spiked Chains PDF
EN Arsenal Two-Bladed Swords PDF
EN Arsenal Whips PDF
EN Class Guides Monks of the 9 Animal Clans PDF
EN Critters 1 PDF
EN Critters 2 PDF
EN Critters 3 PDF
EN Critters 4 PDF
EN Critters 5 PDF
EN Critters 6 PDF
EN Guilds Adventurers Guild PDF
EN Guilds Artisans' Guild PDF
EN Guilds Banking Guild PDF
EN Guilds Merchants Guild PDF
EN Guilds Monster Hunters Guild PDF
EN Guilds Safe Harbor Guild PDF
EN Guilds Thieves' Guild PDF
EN Publishing Spell Cards PDF
EN Treasure Troves Figurines of Wondrous Power PDF
EN Treasure Troves Teeth of the Ur Lord PDF
EN World Gamer 3 PDF
Everyone Else PDF
Faction Folio 1 The Labyrinth PDF
Faction Folio 2 The Blackcloak Watch PDF
Fantasy Money PDF
Fiends of Sin PDF
Four Color to Fantasy PDF
Four Color to Fantasy Revised PDF
Kids Coloring Book of Critters PDF
Librum Equitus Compiled PDF
Librum Equitus 4 PDF
Mechamancy I & II PDF
Metamorphosis Book I: Death of a Demon Lord (Deluxe Edition) PDF
Metamorphosis Book II: Tides of Chaos (Deluxe Edition) PDF
Metamorphosis Book III: Ascension PDF
Metamorphosis: the Complete Journey PDF
Necromancer's Legacy Bloodlines PDF
Necromancer's Legacy Dark Art of Visceromancy PDF
Necromancer's Legacy Gar Udock PDF
Portable Hole Full of Beer PDF
Powers That Be City Council PDF
Powers That Be Councillor Remorga PDF
Secrets of Theurgy PDF
Son of a Portable Hole PDF
Steam & Steel PDF
The Fantastic Science PDF
The Ironics PDF
Three Arrows for a King PDF
Ultimate Classes Heroes of Code PDF
War of the Burning Sky Complete Campaign PDF
War of the Burning Sky Subscription PDF
Wild Spellcraft PDF

Ennead Games
20 Custom Drinks PDF
20 Tavern/Inn Menus PDF
30 Dragon Descriptions PDF
50 Pre-generated Planet Details PDF
100 Potion & Other Drink Names PDF
Lexicon Of Dungeons PDF
Lexicon of Traps PDF
Multiverse Kit Supplemental - 100 Galactic Features PDF
[SSK] - Starship Kit - Volume 3 - Class/Type PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
1 on 1 Adventures 1 Gambler's Quest
1 on 1 Adventures 1 Gambler's Quest PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 2 The Star of Olindor PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 3 The Forbidden Hills PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 4 The Sixth Cavalier
1 on 1 Adventures 4 The Sixth Cavalier PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 5 Vale of the Sepulcher
1 on 1 Adventures 5 Vale of the Sepulcher PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 6 The Shroud of Olindor
1 on 1 Adventures 6 The Shroud of Olindor PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 6.66 The Pleasure Prison of the B'thuvian Demon Whore
1 on 1 Adventures 6.66 The Pleasure Prison of the B'thuvian Demon Whore PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 7 Eyes of the Dragon
1 on 1 Adventures 7 Eyes of the Dragon PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 8 Blood Brothers
1 on 1 Adventures 8 Blood Brothers PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 9: Legacy of Darkness PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 10: Vengeance of Olindor PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 11: Unbound Adventures PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 12: Journey into Riddle Canyon PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 13: The Pearls of Pohjola PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 14: A Sickness in Silverton PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 15: Cipactli's Maw PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 16: The Lost City of Bransik PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 17: The 300th PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 18 Redemption PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 19: Adventurer's Guild Local #409 PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 20: The Tomb of Kara-Duir PDF
1 on 1 Adventures 21: The Gloom Over Dunnocksdell PDF
Magical Medieval Society Beast Builder PDF
Magical Medieval Society Western Europe PDF
Monster Geographica Forest
Monster Geographica Forest PDF
Monster Geographica Hill and Mountain
Monster Geographica Hill and Mountain PDF
Monster Geographica Marsh and Aquatic
Monster Geographica Marsh and Aquatic PDF
Monster Geographica Plains and Desert
Monster Geographica Plains and Desert PDF
Monster Geographica Underground
Monster Geographica Underground PDF
Seeds Fantasy Bundle PDF
World Building Library Tibetan Deities PDF
World Building Library Tibetan Exorcism PDF

Fantastic Gallery
Sisters of Rapture PDF

Fantasy Flight Games
Darkness & Dread PDF
Cityworks PDF
Dawnforge
Draconic Lore PDF
Elemental Lore
Elemental Lore PDF
Giant Lore PDF
Midnight Campaign Setting PDF
Midnight: Minions of the Shadow PDF
Monster's Handbook PDF
Mythic Races
Mythic Races PDF
Necromantic Lore PDF
Path of Faith PDF
Path of Magic PDF
Path of Shadow PDF
Path of Swords PDF
Portals & Planes PDF
School of Evocation PDF
School of Illusion PDF
Sorcery & Steam PDF
Spells & Spellcraft PDF
Traps and Treachery
Traps and Treachery PDF
Traps and Treachery II PDF
Twisted Lore
Twisted Lore PDF
Wildscapes PDF

Fast Forward Entertainment
Encyclopedia of Demons and Devils I
Encyclopedia of Demons and Devils II
Encyclopedia of Angels
Most Dangerous Creatures Tome
Player's Guide to Undead
Treasure Quests Tombs of Ra

Fat Goblin Games
Behind_the_Monsters_Barghest PDF
Behind_the_Monsters_Bulette PDF
Behind_the_Monsters_Dark_Folk PDF
Behind_the_Monsters_Gargoyle PDF
Behind_the_Monsters_Roper PDF
Behind_the_Monsters_Skeleton PDF
Behind_the_Monsters_Terror_Turkey PDF
Behind_the_Monsters_Vegepygmy PDF
Behind_the_Monsters_Xorn PDF
Behind the Spells: Animate Dead PDF
Behind the Spells: Darkness PDF
Behind the Spells: Vampiric Touch PDF
Behind the Spells Compendium PDF
Lotsa Blocks! PDF

Fifth Element Games
Alignment Paragons PDF
Eldritch Codex: Libram of Silver Magic PDF

Forever People
Monstrous Manuorl PDF
Opus Operandi A Pool of Clear Water PDF
Opus Operandi Chains in the Dark PDF
Opus Operandi Dark Side of the Sun PDF
Opus Operandi Escape From Cathridge PDF
Opus Operandi Tower Down PDF
Three Leaves of Taryn PDF

Frog God Games
Demonheart PDF
The Eamonvale Incursion PDF

Frughtlupes
Lifeshapers Volume I PDF

G.R. Hager
General Guidelines for d20 Zothique PDF

Game Monkey Press
Valherjar The Chosen Slain PDF

Gaslight Press
The Gryphon's Legacy

Genjitsu Gaming
A Flock of Foes PDF

GMC
Quirin Adventure 5 Secret of Maevis PDF
Quirin Encounter 3 Healing Device PDF

Goodman Games
Aerial Adventure Guide PDF
Broncosaurus Rex Cretasus Adventure Guide PDF
Broncosaurus Rex Dinosaurs That Never Were PDF
Complete Guide to Beholders
Complete Guide to Beholders PDF
Complete Guide to Dopplegangers PDF
Complete Guide to Dragonkin PDF
Complete Guide to Drow PDF
Complete Guide to Fey PDF
Complete Guide to Liches PDF
Complete Guide to Rakshasa PDF
Complete Guide to T-Rex PDF
Complete Guide to Treants PDF
Complete Guide to Velociraptors PDF
Complete Guide to Vampires PDF
Complete Guide to Wererats (3.0)
Complete Guide to Wererats (3.5) PDF
Complete Guide to Werewolves PDF
Creatures of the Endless Dark
DCC 0 Legends Are Made, Not Born PDF
DCC 1 Idylls of the Rat King PDF
DCC 2 Vault of Tsathar Rho PDF
DCC 3 Mysterious Tower PDF
DCC 4 Bloody Jack's Gold PDF
DCC 5 Aerie of the Crow God PDF
DCC 6 Temple of the Dragon Cult PDF
DCC 7 The Secret of Smuggler's Cove PDF
DCC 8 Mysteries of the Drow PDF
DCC 10 Sunless Garden PDF
DCC 11 Dragonfiend Pact PDF
DCC 12 The Blackguard's Revenge PDF
DCC 12.5 Iron Crypt of the Heretics PDF
DCC 13 Crypt of the Devil Lich PDF
DCC 14 Dungeon Interludes PDF
DCC 15 Lost Tomb of the Sphinx Queen PDF
DCC 16 Curse of the Emerald Cobra PDF
DCC 17 Legacy of the Savage Kings PDF
DCC 17.5 War of the Witch Queen PDF
DCC 18 Citadel of the Demon Prince PDF
DCC 19 The Volcano Caves PDF
DCC 20 Shadows in Freeport PDF
DCC 21 Assault on Stormbringer Castle PDF
DCC 22 The Stormbringer Juggernaut PDF
DCC 24 Legend of the Ripper PDF
DCC 25 Dread Crypt of Srihoz PDF
DCC 26 The Scaly God PDF
DCC 27 Revenge of the Rat King PDF
DCC 28 Into the Wilds PDF
DCC 29 The Adventure Begins PDF
DCC 30 Vault of the Dragon Kings PDF
DCC 30.5 Trek From the Vault PDF
DCC 31 Transmuter's Last Touch PDF
DCC 32 The Golden Palace of Zahadran PDF
DCC 33 Belly of the Great Beast PDF
DCC 34 Cage of Delirium PDF
DCC 35 Known World Gazeteer PDF
DCC 36 Talons of the Horned King PDF
DCC 37 The Slithering Overlord PDF
DCC 38 Escape From the Forest of Lanterns PDF
DCC 39 DM Screen and Adventure PDF
DCC 40 Devil in the Mists PDF
DCC 41 Lost Arrows of Aristemis PDF
DCC 42 Secret of the Stonearms PDF
DCC 43 Curse of the Barrens PDF
DCC 44 Dreaming Caverns of the Duergar PDF
DCC 45 Malice of the Medusa PDF
DCC 46 The Book of Treasure Maps PDF
DCC 47 Tears of the Genie PDF
DCC 48 The Adventure Continues PDF
DCC 49 Palace in the Wastes PDF
DCC 50 Vault of the Iron Overlord PDF
DCC 51 Castle Whiterock PDF
DCC 51.5 Sinister Secret of Whiterock PDF
DCC 52 Chronicle of the Fiend PDF
DCC Blackdirge's Denizens PDF
DCC Saga of the Dragon Cult
DCC Saga of the Dragon Cult PDF
Demon Hunter's Handbook PDF
Dinosaur Planet Broncosaurus Rex PDF
DragonMech PDF
DragonMech Almanac of the Endless Traders PDF
DragonMech Mech Manual PDF
DragonMech Second Age of Walkers PDF
DragonMech Steam Warriors PDF
DragonMech The Last City PDF
DragonMech The Shardsfall Quest PDF
Judges Guild Citadel of Fire PDF
Judges Guild Dark Tower PDF
Judges Guild Thieves of Fortress Badabaskar PDF
Lethal Legacies Traps of the World Before PDF
Monsters of the Endless Dark
Morningstar Campaign Setting
Morningstar Campaign Setting PDF
Underdark Adventurers Guide PDF
Wicked Fantasy Factory 0 Temple of Blood
Wicked Fantasy Factory 0 Temple of Blood PDF
Wicked Fantasy Factory 1 Rumble in the Wizard's Tower
Wicked Fantasy Factory 1 Rumble in the Wizard's Tower PDF
Wicked Fantasy Factory 2 Against the Iron Tower
Wicked Fantasy Factory 2 Against the Iron Tower PDF
Wicked Fantasy Factory 3 Throwdown With the Arm-Ripper PDF
X-Crawl Celebrity Pro-Am Crawl PDF
X-Crawl Coney Island Crawl PDF
X-Crawl Core Rulebook PDF
X-Crawl Dungeonbattle Brooklyn PDF
X-Crawl Emperor's Cup PDF
X-Crawl Indycrawl PDF
X-Crawl Las Vegas Crawl PDF
X-Crawl Necromerica PDF
X-Crawl Phoenix Crawl PDF
X-Crawl Sellout! A Player's Handbook PDF
X-Crawl The Guild Sourcebook PDF
X-Crawl Three Rivers Crawl PDF

Green Ronin
3rd Era Freeport Companion PDF
Aasimar & Tiefling: A Guidebook to the Planetouched
Aasimar & Tiefilng: A Guidebook to the Planetouched PDF
Advanced Bestiary PDF
Advanced Gamemaster’s Guide PDF
Advanced Player’s Manual PDF
Advanced Race Codex Drow PDF
Advanced Race Codex Dwarves PDF
Advanced Race Codex Elves PDF
Advanced Race Codex Gnomes PDF
Advanced Race Codex Half-Elves PDF
Advanced Race Codex Half-Orcs PDF
Advanced Race Codex Halflings PDF
Advanced Race Codex Humans PDF
Assassin’s Handbook PDF
Avatar's Handbook
Bastards & Bloodlines: A Guidebook to Halfbreeds PDF
Black Sails Over Freeport PDF
Bleeding Edge 1 Mansion of Shadows
Bleeding Edge 1 Mansion of Shadows PDF
Bleeding Edge 2 Beyond the Towers
Bleeding Edge 2 Beyond the Towers PDF
Bleeding Edge 3 Dirge of the Damned
Bleeding Edge 3 Dirge of the Damned PDF
Bleeding Edge 4 A Dreadful Dawn
Bleeding Edge 4 A Dreadful Dawn PDF
Bleeding Edge 5 Temple of the Death Goddess PDF
Bleeding Edge 6 Escape From Ceranir
Bleeding Edge 6 Escape From Ceranir PDF
Bleeding Edge Dark Wings Over Freeport
Bleeding Edge Dark Wings Over Freeport PDF
Book of Fiends
Book of Fiends PDF
Book of the Righteous
Book of the Righteous PDF
Bow & Blade: A Guidebook to Wood Elves
Bow & Blade: A Guidebook to Wood Elves PDF
Buccaneers of Freeport NPCs PDF
Cavaliers PDF
Corwyl: Village of the Wood Elves PDF
Creatures of Freeport
Creatures of Freeport PDF
Crisis in Freeport PSD
Cults of Freeport NPCs PDF
Death in Freeport Revised PDF
Denizens of Freeport
Dezzavold: Fortress of the Drow PDF
Egyptian Adventures Hamunaptra
Egyptian Adventures Hamunaptra PDF
Eternal Rome
Eternal Rome PDF
Fang & Fury: A Guidebook to Vampires PDF
Freeport: The City of Adventure PDF
Freeport Trilogy
Freeport Trilogy PDF
Hammer & Helm: A Guidebook to Dwarves PDF
Hammer & Helm Web Enahcnement PDF
Hell in Freeport
Holy Warrior’s Handbook PDF
Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts
Legions of Hell
Madness in Freeport
Madness in Freeport Revised PDF
Medieval Player’s Manual PDF
Mindshadows
Monsters of the Mind
Murder at the Vulgar Unicorn
Noble’s Handbook PDF
Plot & Poison
Plot & Poison: A Guidebook to Drow PDF
Plot & Poison Web Enhancement PDF
Pocket Grimoire Arcane PDF
Pocket Grimoire Divine PDF
Psychic’s Handbook PDF
Secret College of Necromancy PDF
Shaman's Handbook
Skull & Bones PDF
Spiros Blaak
Spiros Blaak PDF
Tales of Freeport PDF
Temple of the Death Goddess PDF
Terror in Freeport
Terror in Freeport Revised PDF
Testament
Testament PDF
Testament: The Hittites PDF
Thieves' World Gazeteer
Thieves' World Player's Manual
Thieves' World Shadowspawn's Guide to Sanctuary
Trojan War PDF
True Sorcery PDF
True Sorcery Web Enhancement PDF
Unholy Warrior's Handbook
Unholy Warrior’s Handbook PDF
Witch's Handbook
Witch’s HandbookPDF
Wrath & Rage: A Guidebook to Orcs & Half-orcs  PDF

Grell Head Studios
Sprawling Shadows, Evil Race: The Grimmok PDF

Grey Ghost Games
Gamemastering Secrets PDF

Guildhouse Games
A Thief's Tale
The Succubus Bride

Heathen Oracle
Novice to Master PDF

High Level Games
Cat's Meow: A One Page Adventure for the 3.5 Edition of the World's Greatest Role Playing Game PDF
Kumari Nights: A One Page Adventure for 3.5 Edition PDF
Mine-d Your Own Business for the 3.5 Edition PDF

Highmoon Media Productions
All the King's Men PDF
At the Edge of Dreams PDF
Black Ice Well PDF
Cataclysm on Cloudholme PDF
Codex Paragons Forest Dwellers PDF
Codex Paragons Sun & Sea Dwellers PDF
From Stone to Steel PDF
Frost & Fur PDF
Liber Sodalitas Dream Healers PDF
Liber Sodalitas Erzsak's Drake Riders PDF
Liber Sodalitas Pneumophagoi PDF
Liber Sodalitas Scions of the Holy Triad PDF
Liber Sodalitas The Blind Path PDF
Hellstone Deep PDF
Mask of Marruk PDF
No Other Gods PDF
Ronin Oriental Adventures in Tokugawa Japan PDF
Shadows Under Thessaline PDF
Song of Storms PDF
Targum 1 PDF
Targum 2 PDF
Targum 3 PDF
Targum 4 PDF
The Dancing Hut PDF
The Hero Snare PDF
The Jade Magi Sewer Crawl PDF
The Last Initiate PDF
The Last Outpost PDF
The Magic Dump PDF
The Maze of Screaming Silence PDF
The Ruins of Rackfall PDF
The Scourge of Raftport PDF
The Treasures of Elbard PDF
Tsar Rising PDF

IDA
Loot for Less I PDF
Loot for Less II PDF
Loot for Less III PDF
Lunar Knights PDF

Inner Circle
Broken Isles Player's Guide PDF
Broken Isles Lorebook PDF
Complete Book of Denizens PDF
Denizens of Avadnu
Digital Denizens I PDF
Digital Denizens II PDF
Digital Denizens III PDF
Digital Denizens IV PDF
Digital Denizens Templates PDF
Fantasy Personae: Sages, Spies, and Informants PDF
Legends of Avadnu PDF
Where Madness Dwells PDF

Khan's Press
Fringe Campaigns Soul Harvest PDF
Fringe Fauna PDF
Fringe Monsters Predators of the Pit PDF
Khan's Press Monster Anthology PDF
Queen of Da Nile PDF
Tremon Kingdom of Sorcery PDF

Kobold Press
Kobold Ecologies PDF

Legacy of Maela
Legacy of Maela Campaign Setting PDF
Legacy of Maela Remote Settings PDF

Lich Haven Games
Greenbaum's Prison PDF
The Hunt for House Vy'ann PDF
The Last Tomb: Expert Series 1 PDF

Lion's Den Press
Iconic Bestiary Volume One PDF

Living Imagination
Agents of Faith
Agents of Faith PDF
Broadsides!
Broadsides! PDF
Pirates!
Pirates! PDF
Spellbound
Spellbound PDF
Streets of Silver PDF
Twin Crowns Campaign Setting

LPJ Studios
Enemies of NeoExodus: Folding Circle PDF
Hostile Environment I PDF
Hostile Environment II PDF
Lexicon Chronicles: Realm of Kaga PDF
Magic of NeoExodus PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Bloody Ice PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Cold Visitor PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Gel PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Three Sides of the Truth PDF
NeoExodus: A House Divided Campaign Setting PDF
Prestige Class Creation Cookbook PDF
Race Creation Cookbook PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Cavian PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Cynean PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Dalrean PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Draco PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Enuka PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Prymidian PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Sasori PDF
Secrets of NeoExodus: Sanguine Covenant PDF
Secrets of NeoExodus: Section Omega PDF
Secrets of NeoExodus: The Order PDF
True Arcane Story: Clay Golem Manual PDF
True Arcane Story: Cloak of Arachnida PDF
True Arcane Story: Ioun Stones PDF
True Arcane Story: Ring of X-Ray Vision PDF
True Arcane Story: Rod of Lordly Might PDF
True Arcane Story: Rod of Wonder PDF

M C Planck
Brigands of the Stinging Sea PDF
City of Tomorrow PDF
Cults of the Stinging Sea PDF
Explorers of Prime PDF
Generals of Prime PDF
Haggling Friends PDF
Heroes of Prime PDF
Lords of Prime PDF
Merchants of Prime PDF
Nobles of Prime PDF
Scorpus - The Stinging Sea PDF
The Devil's Handmaiden PDF
The Factory PDF
The Fire-Witch's Manor PDF
The Lake of Ill Repute PDF
Weekend at Phorcys PDF
World Prime Hives of Formia PDF
World Prime WorldBook PDF
World Prime Ye Olde Shoppe PDF

Mad Kaiser
Creedbook - The Book of the Sun PDF
Kaiser's Garden PDF

Mad Scottsman Games
Simply Creatures PDF
Simply Free PDF
Simply Prestige PDF
Simply Thieves PDF

Malhavoc Press
Anger of Angels PDF
Banewarrens PDF
Beyond Countless Doorways PDF
Book of Eldritch Might I PDF
Book of Eldritch Might II
Book of Eldritch Might II PDF
Book of Experimental Might I PDF
Book of Experimental Might II PDF
Book of Hallowed Might I PDF
Book of Hallowed Might II PDF
Book of Iron Might
Book of Iron Might PDF
Book of Roguish Luck PDF
Chaositech PDF
Collected Book of Experimental Might
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Complete Book of Eldritch Might PDF
Cry Havoc PDF
Dark Tidings PDF
Demon God's Fane PDF
Hyperconsciousness PDF
Looking Glass Deep PDF
Monsters of the Id PDF
Night of Dissolution
Ptolus PDF
Requiem for a God PDF
Secrets of the Delver's Guild PDF
Skreyn's Register 1 Cabal
Skreyn's Register 1 Cabal PDF
Skreyn's Register 2 The Faithful PDF
The Temple of Mysteries: In Media Res PDF
When the Sky Falls PDF

Malladins Gate
Forgotten Heroes Paladins PDF
Forgotten Heroes Sorcerers PDF
St. John's College of Abjuration PDF
Unearthed Adventurers Volume 1 PDF

Margaret Weis Productions
Castlemourn Campaign Setting PDF

Mind Forge Games
Artifacts of Legend PDF

Misfit Studios
Spiros Blaak Creatures of the Archduchy PDF

Mob United
Steel & Stealth PDF
The Fighting Priest PDF
The Thief PDF
The Warbard PDF

Mongoose
Cities of Fantasy Skraag PDF
Cities of Fantasy Stormhaven PDF
Cities of Fantasy Stonebridge PDF
Drow War Book 1 The Gathering Storm PDF
Drow War Book 2 The Dying of the Light
Drow War Book 2 The Dying of the Light PDF
Drow War Book 3 The Darkest Hour
Drow War Book 3 The Darkest Hour PDF
Epic Monsters PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Abjuration PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Battle Magic PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Blood Magic PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Chaos Magic PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Chronomancy PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Components and Foci PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Constructs
Encyclopaedia Arcane Constructs PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Crossbreeding PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Demonology
Encyclopaedia Arcane Demonology PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Divination PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Drow Magic PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Drow Magic PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Elementalism
Encyclopaedia Arcane Elementalism PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Enchantment PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Familiars PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Illusionism PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Magic Item Creation PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Necromancy
Encyclopaedia Arcane Necromancy PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Nymphology PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Sovereign Magic PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Star Magic PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Tome and Libraries PDF
Encyclopaedia Divine Fey Magic
Encyclopaedia Divine Fey Magic PDF
Encyclopaedia Divine Shamans
Encyclopaedia Divine Shamans PDF
Heroes of Fantasy PDF
Monster Encyclopaedia I Ravegers of the Realms PDF
Monster Encyclopaedia II Dark Bestiary PDF
Planes Feurring Gateway to Hell
Planes Feurring Gateway to Hell PDF
Quintessential Barbarian PDF
Quintessential Drow PDF
Quintessential Druid PDF
Quintessential Elf
Quintessential Elf PDF
Quintessential Elf II PDF
Quintessential Monk
Quintessential Rogue
Quintessential Psychic Warrior PDF
Quintessential Rogue PDF
Quintessential Temptress PDF
Quintessential Witch
Quintessential Witch PDF
Quintessential Wizard
Renegade Cleric's Tome
Renegade Cleric's Tome PDF
Renegade Wizard's Tome
Renegade Wizard's Tome PDF
Ruins of the Dragon Lord
Ruins of the Dragon Lord PDF
Sheoloth City of the Drow
Sheoloth City of the Drow PDF
Slayer's Guide Compendium Volume I PDF
Slayer's Guide to Amazons PDF
Slayer's Guide to Derro
Slayer's Guide to Derro PDF
Slayer's Guide to Demons
Slayer's Guide to Demons PDF
Slayer's Guide to Dragons PDF
Slayer's Guide to Elementals PDF
Slayer's Guide to Giants PDF
Slayer's Guide to Goblins PDF
Slayer's Guide to Kraken PDF
Slayer's Guide to Trolls
Slayer's Guide to Undead PDF
Tome of Drow Lore PDF
The Book of Dragons PDF
The Book of Hell PDF

Morrigan Press
Talislanta d20 PDF
Talislanta Menagerie PDF

Mystic Eye Games/Samurai Sheepdog
Artificer's Handbook PDF
Blight Magic PDF
Bluffside City on the Edge PDF
Dry Land: Empires of the Dragon Sands PDF
Foul Locales: Behind the Gates PDF
Foul Locales: Beyond the Walls PDF
Foul Locales: Urban Blight PDF
Guilds and Adventurers PDF
Interludes: Sands of Pain PDF
Mystic Warriors
Mystic Warriors PDF
Nightmares & Dreams
Nightmares & Dreams PDF
Nightmares & Dreams II PDF
Of Places Most Foul PDF
Tarot Magic PDF
The Deep PDF
The Hunt: Rise of Evil
The Hunt: Rise of Evil PDF
The Pantheon and Pagan Faiths PDF

Myth Merchant Press
SORD PDF

Necromancer Games
A Lamentation of Thieves PDF
Aberrations PDF
Ancient Kingdoms Mesopotamia PDF
Bard's Gate PDF
Book of Taverns PDF
Chaos Rising PDF
Coils of Set PDF
Dead Man's Chest PDF
Demons and Devils PDF
Diamond Fortress PDF
Doom of Listonshire PDF
Eldritch Sorcery PDF
Elemental Moon PDF
Family Affair PDF
Fane of the WitchKing PDF
Gary Gygax's Necropolis PDF
Glades of Death PDF
Hall of the Rainbow Mage PDF
Morrick Mansion PDF
Rappan Athuk PDF
Rappan Athuk 2 PDF
Rappan Athuk Reloaded PDF
Shades of Grey PDF
Six Spheres of Zaihhess PDF
The Bonegarden PDF
The City of Brass PDF
The Crucible of Freya PDF
The Grey Citadel PDF
The Mother of All Encounter Tables PDF
The Siege of Durgam's Folly PDF
The Wurst of Grimtooth's Traps PDF
Tomb of Abysthor
Tomb of Abysthor PDF
Tome of Horrors
Tome of Horrors PDF
Tome of Horrors II PDF
Tome of Horrors III
Tome of Horrors III PDF
Tome of Horrors Revised PDF
Tower of Jhedofar PDF
Trouble At Durbenford PDF
Vampires and Liches PDF
Vault of Larin Karr PDF
Vindication PDF
What Evil Lurks PDF

Nitehawk Interactive
Adventurer's Handbook PDF

NUELOW Games
Divine Forces Benten, The Golden Goddess of Fortune PDF

Octaviarate Games
Creature Weekly 1 PDF
Creature Weekly 2 PDF
Creature Weekly 3 PDF
Creature Weekly 4 PDF
Creature Weekly 5 PDF
Creature Weekly 6 PDF
Creature Weekly 7 PDF
Octaviarate Expansions Character Flaws PDF
Octaviarate Presents 1 The Gears of War PDF
Octaviarate Presents 2 Night of the Krampus PDF
Octaviarate Presents 3 Simple Tricks and Nonsense PDF
Octaviarate Presents 4 The Forgotten PDF
Octaviarate Presents 5 Collectabeasts PDF
Octaviarate Presents Lethal Lexicon I PDF
Octaviarate Presents Lethal Lexicon II PDF

Old Kingdom Games
Bronze Gods PDF
The Nightmare War PDF

Onyx Path Publishing
Serpent Amphora — Free Adventure in the Scarred Lands PDF

Otherworld Creations
Acceptance of Fate
Danger in the City of Immer
Diomin
Into the Darkness
State of the Nations
State of the Nations PDF

Paizo Publishing
Crimson Throne Player's Guide PDF
Game Mastery Module E1 Carnival of Tears
Game Mastery Module E2 Blood of Dragonscar
Game Mastery Module J1 Entombed With the Pharaohs
Game Mastery Module J1 Entombed With the Pharaohs PDF
Game Mastery Module J3 Crucible of Chaos
Game Mastery Module J3 Crucible of Chaos PDF
Game Mastery Module J4 The Pact Stone Pyramid
Game Mastery Module J4 The Pact Stone Pyramid PDF
Game Mastery Module S1 Clash of the Kinslayers
Game Mastery Module U1 Gallery of Evil
Game Mastery Module U2 Hangman's Noose
Game Mastery Module W1 Conquest of Bloosworn Vale
Game Mastery Module W2 River Into Darkness PDF
Hollow's Last Hope PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 07 Curse of the Crimson Throne Edge of Anarchy PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 08 Curse of the Crimson Throne Seven Days to the Grave PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 09 Curse of the Crimson Throne Escape from Old Korvosa PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 10 Curse of the Crimson Throne A History of Ashes PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 11 Curse of the Crimson Throne Skeletons of Scarwall PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 12 Curse of the Crimson Throne Crown of Fangs PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 13 Second Darkness Shadow in the Sky
Pathfinder Adventure Path 14 Second Darkness Children of the Void
Pathfinder Adventure Path 15 Second Darkness The Armageddon Echo
Pathfinder Adventure Path 16 Second Darkness Endless Night
Pathfinder Adventure Path 17 Second Darkness A Memory of Darkness
Pathfinder Adventure Path 18 Second Darkness Descent Into Midnight
Pathfinder Adventure Path 19 Legacy of Fire Howl of the Carrion King
Pathfinder Adventure Path 19 Legacy of Fire Howl of the Carrion King PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 20 Legacy of Fire House of the Beast
Pathfinder Adventure Path 20 Legacy of Fire House of the Beast PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 21 Legacy of Fire The Jackal's Price PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 22 Legacy of Fire The End of Eternity PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 23 Legacy of Fire The Impossible Eye PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path 24 Legacy of Fire The Final Wish PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting
Pathfinder Campaign Setting PDF
Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Misfit Monsters Redeemed PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: Classic Monsters Revisited
Pathfinder Chronicles: Classic Monsters Revisited PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: Dark Markets A Guide to Katapesh PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: Dragons Revisited PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: Dungeon Denizens Revisited
Pathfinder Chronicles: Dungeon Denizens Revisited PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: Gods and Magic
Pathfinder Chronicles: Guide to Absalom PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: Guide to Darkmoon Vale
Pathfinder Chronicles: Guide to Korvosa PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: Into the Darklands
Pathfinder Chronicles: Into the Darklands PDF
Pathfinder Chronicles: The Great Beyond A Guide to the Multiverse PDF
Pathfinder Companion: Elves of Golarion PDF
Pathfinder Companion: Legacy of Fire Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Companion: Osirion, Land of Pharaohs
Pathfinder Companion: Osirion, Land of Pharaohs PDF
Pathfinder Companion: Qadira, Gateway to the East PDF
Pathfinder Companion: Taldor, Echoes of Glory PDF
Pathfinder Companion: Second Darkness PDF
Revenge of the Kobold King PDF
Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide PDF

Pantheon Press
The Play's the Thing PDF

Paradigm Concepts Inc.
City of Secrets
City of Secrets PDF
Codex Arcanis (3.0)
Codex Arcanis (3.5) PDF
Eldest Sons: the Essential Guide to Elves PDF
Legacy of Damnation
Legacy of Damnation PDF
Lords of the Peaks: the Essential Guide to Giants PDF
Magic of Arcanis
Magic of Arcanis PDF
Player's Guide to Arcanis
Player's Guide to Arcanis PDF
Psionics Unbound
Psionics Unbound PDF
Ssethregore: In the Coils of the Serpent Empire
Ssethregore: In the Coils of the Serpent Empire PDF
Slaves of the Moon: the Essential Guide to Lycanthropes PDF
Unveiled Masters: the Essential Guide to Mind Flayers PDF
Year of Ill Harvest
Year of Ill Harvest PDF

Pelgrane Press
Primer of Practical Magic PDF

Pinnacle Entertainment
Hostile Climes Depths of Despair PDF

Plain Brown Wrapper Game
1001 Science Fiction Weapons (Revised) PDF

Post World Games
Solomon Guild: A Gallery of Rogues Part I PDF

Primal Urge Games
Emerging Forms Aegire PDF

Privateer Press
Iron Kingdoms Character Guide PDF
Monsternomicon 3.5
Monsternomicon II

Radiance House
Secrets of Pact Magic PDF
Villains of Pact Magic PDF

Reality Deviant Publications
A Touch of Evil 1 Orcs PDF
A Touch of Evil 2 Hobgoblins PDF
A Touch of Evil 3 Gnolls PDF
A Touch of Evil 4 Dwarves PDF
Aquatic Hazards PDF
Cleaved Boar Inn PDF
Critical Feats PDF
Flame of the Sea PDF
Gestalt Surge Feats PDF
Monsters of Conjuration PDF
Monsters of Illusion PDF
Monstrous Feats PDF
Order of Eudeus PDF
Summoner Feats PDF
Sunder Feats PDF
Template Booster I PDF

Red Anvil Publications
The Fate of Inglemia PDF

Red Dragon Tavern Games
Tome of the Lost Realms Campaign Setting PDF

Red Moon Games
Cult of Fane PDF
Lost Tomb of Argarothor PDF
Shadow of Fane PDF
The Kyngdoms PDF
Tower of Fane PDF

RoleplayingTips.com
GM Mastery: NPC Essentials PDF

Ronin Arts
Core Class Variants PDF
101 Collection 1 PDF

RPG Objects
Legends of Sorcery PDF
Legends of the Samurai PDF
Legends of the Samurai Koryo Empire PDF

S.T. Cooley Games
Burning Sage's Demesne PDF
Enchiridion of Elided Enduements of the Expanse PDF
Enchiridion of Mystic Music PDF

Sean K Reynolds Games
Curse of the Moon PDF
Darkness Without Form: Secrets of the Mimic PDF
File Off the Serial Numbers PDF
Hungry Little Monsters PDF
Swords Into Plowshares PDF
The New Argonauts PDF

Secular Games
Vikings - Midgard PDF
Silver Oak Studios
Argyle Lorebook PDF

Silverthorne Games
Book of Oafish Might PDF
Book of Templates PDF
Book of Templates Deluxe PDF
Book of Templates Deluxe 3.5 PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Abjurations PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Conjurations PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Divinations PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Enchantments PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Evocations PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven More Spells of Power PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Spells of Mischief PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Spells of Power PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Strange Spells PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Summoner's Spells PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Transmutations PDF
Mind the Gap PDF
Minor Magics PDF
Races of Evernor I PDF
Races of Evernor II PDF
Races of Evernor III PDF
Template Troves I Serpents, Spiders, & Godlings PDF
Template Troves II Oozes and Aberrations PDF
Template Troves III Diseases, Parasites, & Symbiotes PDF

Sinister Adventures
Dajobas Devourer of Souls PDF
Mysteries of the Razor Sea PDF

Skeleton Key Games
Animal Archives I PDF
Animal Archives II PDF
Animal Archives III PDF

Skirmisher Publishing
Adventures in Wonderland PDF
Alcohol & Other Intoxicants PDF
Black Hat Magic PDF
Cooper's Compendium of Corrected Creatures A-D PDF
Cooper's Compendium of Corrected Creatures E-K PDF
Cooper's Compendium of Corrected Creatures L-S PDF
Cooper's Compendium of Corrected creatures T-Z PDF
Edgar Rice Burroughs’ Mars: Shadows of a Dying World PDF
Experts 3.5 PDF
Finders of Fortune: Three Treasure-Seeking Prestige Classes PDF
Moat Monsters: A Sourcebook for OGL RPGs PDF
Noble Wild PDF
Nuisances Director's Cut PDF
Plague & Rabies PDF
Tests of Skill v.3.5: An OGL Adventure and Sourcebook PDF
The Jester Dragon's Guide to Defects PDF
Warriors: A Comprehensive OGL Sourcebook for Fantasy Role-Playing Games PDF

Skortched Urf Studios
Adventure Blocks The City Watch PDF
Adventurer Essentials: Bastard Sword PDF
Adventurer Essentials: Holy Water PDF
Adventurer Essentials: Rope PDF
Fantasy Firearms PDF
Mega Feats I PDF
Mega Feats II PDF
More Mighty Than Steel PDF
Thinking Races Diverse Humanity PDF
Thinking Races Inhuman Beauty PDF
Thinking Races What Savage Beasts PDF

Sovereign Press
Bestiary of Loerem
Kingdoms of Swords and Stars
Such Is the Way of the Faeries - A Guide to the Thornwode Deeps

Sundered Blade Games
Whispers of Death: A Sourcebook for Assassin Characters PDF

Sword Sorcery Studios
Blood Bayou PDF
Blood Sea PDF
Burok Torn
Burok Torn PDF
Creature Collection II
Creature Collection II PDF
Creature Collection III
Creature Collection III PDF
Creature Collection Revised
Creature Collection Revised PDF
DM Screen Companion PDF
Echoes of the Past PDF
Edge of Inifinity PDF
Hollowfaust
Hollowfaust PDF
Hornsaw: Forest of Blood PDF
Mithril: City of the Golem
Mithril: City of the Golem PDF
Player's Guide to Barbarians and Fighters PDF
Player's Guide to Clerics and Druids PDF
Player's Guide to Monks and Paladins PDF
Player's Guide to Rangers and Rogues PDF
Player's Guide to Wizards, Bard, and Sorcerers PDF
Relics & Rituals I
Relics & Rituals I PDF
Relics & Rituals II
Relics & Rituals II PDF
Relics & Rituals: Exclaibur PDF
Relics & Rituals: Olympus PDF
Scarred Lands Campaign Setting: Ghelspad PDF
Scarred Lands Campaign Setting: Termana PDF
Scarred Lands Gazetteer: Ghelspad
Scarred Lands Gazetteer: Ghelspad PDF
Scarred Lands Gazetteer: Termana
Scarred Lands Gazetteer: Termana PDF
Secrets and Societies
Secrets and Societies PDF
Serpent Amphora Cycle Book 1: Serpent in the Fold PDF
Serpent Amphora Cycle Book 2: The Serpent & The Scepter PDF
Serpent Amphora Cycle Book 3: The Serpent Citadel PDF
Shelzar: City of Sins PDF
Strange Lands: Lost Tribes of the Scarred Lands
Strange Lands: Lost Tribes of the Scarred Lands PDF
The Divine and the Defeated
The Divine and the Defeated PDF
The Faithful and the Forsaken PDF
The Penumbral Pentagon PDF
The Wise and the Wicked
The Wise & The Wicked PDF
Vigil Watch: Secrets of the Asaatthi PDF
Vigil Watch: Warrens of the Rat Men
Vigil Watch: Warrens of the Rat Men PDF
Wilderness & Wasteland PDF

Tabletop Adventures
Bits of Darkness: Caverns PDF
Bits of Darkness: Dungeons PDF
Bits of Magica Pocket Items PDF
Bits of Magica Rings & Jewels PDF
Bits of the Banquet: Into the Desserts PDF
Bits of the Boulevard PDF
Bits of the Wilderness: Into the Mountains PDF
Bits of the Wilderness: Into the Open PDF
Bits of the Wilderness: Into the Swamp PDF
Bits of the Wilderness: Into the Wildwood PDF
Shards of the City PDF
Shards of the Heart PDF

Tangent Games
Ados Land of Strife Campaign Setting PDF
Better Damage Through Alchemistry PDF
Brixbrix Field Guide to the Creatures of Ados PDF
More Better Damage Through Alchemistry PDF
Natural Wonders Flora PDF
Natural Wonders Fauna Aquatic Animals PDF
The Divine Order: Jute PDF

The Forge Studios
The Cozy Hearth Inn PDF

The Game Mechanics
Cromagh's Guide to Goblinoids PDF
Ring of Thieves PDF
Thieves Quarter
Thieves Quarter PDF
Temple Quarter
Temple Quarter PDF

The Le Games
17 Archer Feats PDF
17 Bard Spells PDF
17 Magic Armors PDF
17 Magic Cloaks PDF
17 Magic Gloves PDF
17 Magic Shields PDF
17 Magic Weapons PDF
17 Monk Feats PDF
17 Plants PDF
17 Rogue Feats PDF
Action Maneuvers PDF
Artifacts Ducks of Ultimate Doom PDF
Artifacts Lawn of the Dead PDF
Broken The Lost Moon PDF
Broken The Memory of Solaris PDF
Broken The Multicorp PDF
Broken The White Ghost PDF
Neo Clerics Opus Priest PDF
Neo Fighters Fire Knight PDF
Neo Monks Dragonlord PDF
Neo Paladins Martyr PDF
Neo Rangers the Spider King PDF
Neo Druids Savage Hearts PDF
Personal Artifacts PDF
Pimp My Paladin PDF
Pirate Booty PDF
Races I Animals PDF
The Headless Horseman PDF
Unorthodox Barbarians PDF
Unorthodox Clerics PDF
Unothodox Druids PDF
Unothodox Fighters PDF
Unorthodox Knights PDF
Unorthodox Monks PDF
Unorthodox Paladins PDF
Unorthodox Pirates PDF
Unorthodox Rangers PDF
Unorthodox Rogues PDF
Unorthodox Sorcerers PDF
Unorthodox Witches PDF
Unorthodox Wizards PDF
Vikings PDF

Throwing Dice Games
Character Customization PDF
Joe's Book of Enchantment PDF

Thunderhead Games
Bluffside City on the Edge

Tricky Owlbear Publishing
Behind the Monsters Owlbears PDF
Behind the Monsters Skeleton PDF
Behind the Spells Permanency PDF
Behind the Spells Sanctuary PDF
Behind the Spells Vampiric Touch PDF
Treasure Chests Volume 2 PDF

Troll Lord Games
A Lion in the Ropes
A Lion in the Ropes PDF
By Shadow of Night PDF
Blood Royal PDF
Bystle Vale Cult of Yex PDF
Cities & Settlements PDF
Codex of Erde
Codex of Erde Gazeteer
Codex of Erde Gazeteer PDF
Dungeons of Kubla Khan PDF
Gary Gygax's Hall of Many Panes PDF
Path of Magi PDF
St. Anton's Fire PDF
The Temple of Kubla Khan PDF
The Tomb of Kubla Khan PDF
The Heart of Glass PDF
The Malady of Kings PDF
Winter Runes PDF

Unicorn Rampant Publishing
Claw/Claw/Bite 1-19 PDF

Vigilance Press
Clash of Arms: Cavalry PDF
Clash of Arms: Infantry PDF
Clash of History: Witch Trials PDF
Clash of Kings: Guilds and Money PDF
Clash of Kings: Nobility PDF

White Wolf
Engel PDF
Engel Creatures of the Dreamseed PDF

Worlds of Adventure
Bestiary Malfearous PDF
Bestiary Nefarious - Monsters of the East PDF

Zeitgeist Games
City of the Gods PDF
Clock and Steam PDF
Dave Arneson's Blackmoor
Dave Arneson's Blackmoor PDF
Dungeons of Castle Blackmoor PDF
Temple of the Frog PDF
The Player's Guide to Blackmoor
The Player's Guide to Blackmoor PDF
The Wizard's Cabal PDF






Non D&D d20


Spoiler



d20 Modern



Spoiler



WotC
d20 Dark Matter PDF
d20 Future PDF
d20 Future Tech PDF
d20 Modern SRD
d20 Modern PDF
d20 Menace Manual
d20 Menace Manual PDF
Urban Arcana PDF

93 Games Studio
Arcane Adventures Blood of Dionysus PDF
Arcane Adventures Spider Asylum PDF
Arcane Adventures The Senseless PDF
Arcane Classes Diviner PDF
Arcane Classes Hermetic Mage PDF
Arcane Classes Shaman PDF
Arcane Classes Wicca PDF
Basic Classes Apprentice PDF
Secret Societies Men in Black PDF

Adamant Entertainment
Buccaneers & Bokor 7 PDF
Foe Factory PDF
Gamemaster's Guidebook to Victorian Adventure PDF
Imperial Age British India PDF
Imperial Age Engines PDF
Imperial Age Faeries PDF
Imperial Age Fantastical Races PDF
Imperial Age Grimoire PDF
Imperial Age Hell Hath No Fury PDF
Imperial Age Magick PDF
Imperial Age London PDF
Imperial Age The Price of Immortality PDF
Imperial Age Victorian Monstrosities PDF
MARS RPG of Planetary Romance PDF
Minions of Mars PDF
Slavers of Mars PDF
Terminal Identity Uplink PDF
Thrilling Tales Dragon Island PDF
Thrilling Tales Lost Temple of the Incan Blood God PDF
Thrilling Tales Omnibus Edition PDF
Thrilling Tales Spears of the Tisangani PDF
Thrilling Tales Suddenly Encounters PDF
Thrilling Tales The Golden Idol of Sikral PDF
Thrilling Tales The Mind Murders PDF
Thrilling Tales Zeppelin Adventures PDF
Thrilling Tales The Mummy's Revenge PDF

Aegis Studios
OGL Modern Horror/Urban Fantasy Basics and Races PDF
OGL Modern Horror/Urban Fantasy Bestiary PDF

Alea Publishing Group
The Whisper of Horses PDF

Ancient Awakenings Publications
Modern Fantasy Paladins and Priests PDF
Modern Fantasy Rangers and Druids PDF

Applied Vectors
Future Firearms Pack One PDF
Gravitic Thrust Vehicles PDF

Arthaus
Aberrant d20 PDF
Adventure d20 PDF
Beyond the Horizon (GW 6e) PDF
Cryptic Alliances & Unknown Enemies (GW 6e) PDF
Gamma World Game Masters Guide (GW 6e) PDF
Gamma World Player's Handbook PDF
Machines and Mutants (GW 6e) PDF
Out of the Vaults (GW 6e) PDF
Trinity d20 PDF

Avalon Game Company
Detectives Investigation Sourcebook PDF
Heroes Wear Masks PDF
Monster Hunters Guide to Vampires PDF
Monster Hunters RPG PDF
Murder on the Rails A Monster Hunters Adventure PDF
Sci-Fi Beauties PDF

Bad Axe Games
Slavelords of Cydonia

Bards and Sages
Post-Apocalyptic Blues (GM Edition) PDF
Post-Apocalyptic Blues (Player's Guide) PDF
Post-Apocalyptic Blues: Back to School PDF
The Psions of the Grand Master PDF
Witchology 101 PDF

Battlefield Press
Gaslight Victorian Fantasy PDF

Bloodstone Press
1948 Organizations, Agencies, and Secret Societies PDF

Blue Devil Games
Dawning Star: Helios Rising PDF

Comstar Games
Argh! The Guide to Pirates PDF

Dog House Rules
Sidewinder Recoiled PDF
Sidewinder Recoiled Fort Griffon Trilogy PDF
Sidewinder Recoiled Johnny Comes Marching Home PDF

Dream Pod 9
CISLunar Space PDF
Jovian Chronicles RPG 2nd Edition Player's Handbook PDF
Tribe 8 Player's Handbook Second Edition PDF

Eden Studios
All Flesh Must Be Eaten Revised PDF

Emerald Press
Nemesis PDF
Spoils of War PDF
The Mystery and the Tomb PDF
Treasure Hunter PDF

EN Publishing
BlackHammer Firearms 1 BPR-8 Binary Propellant Rifle PDF
BlackHammer Firearms 2 Cutting Edge Ballistics PDF
BlackHammer Firearms 3 Ballistics Evolution PDF
BlackHammer Tech Shape-Memory Polymers PDF
EN Mini Games Epic Modern PDF
Four Color to Fantasy Revised PDF
Quick Shots Alpha PDF

Goodman Games
Etherscope PDF
Etherscope: Just a Delivery PDF
Etherscope - Mysteries of the Occult PDF
Etherscope: The Great Metropolis PDF
Etherscope - Upload: Etherpunk PDF

Green Ronin
Damnation Decade PDF

Khepera Publishing
Godsend Agenda d20 PDF

LPJ
Haven: City of Bronze Campaign Setting PDF
Haven City of Violence PDF
Killing Fields PDF
King of All Pulp Monsters PDF
Little Black Drug Book PDF
Modern Maladies PDF
Path of Rage PDF
Pulp Template PDF
Power Corrupts Unlimited PDF
Super Powered Templates PDF

Malladin's Gate
DarkLore Campaign Primer PDF
Modern Heroes Martial Avengers PDF

Max Gaming Technologies
Cavalier Power Armor PDF
Crisis on Sol Observatory PDF
Dark Horizons Lore d20 Edition PDF
Dark Horizons Lore Invasion PDF
Dark Horizons Universe Campaign Setting PDF
Tiger Power Armor PDF

Mongoose
Starship Troopers Arachnid Empire
Starship Troopers RPG Pocket Edition

NUELOW Games
Horrors of Egypt PDF
Jungle Terrors PDF
Love Witch PDF
Rulah, Jungle Goddess PDF
Terrors of Egypt PDF
The Curse of Egypt PDF
The Three Lives of Fantomah: Daughter of the Pharaohs PDF

Old Kingdom Games
Libellus Ultra: Denizens of the Black 1 PDF

Pelgrane Press
Book of Unremitting Horror PDF

Reality Deviant Publications
Alien Invasion PDF
Armed And Dangerous: Serial Killers PDF
Beyond Modern: Popular Psionics PDF
War Machines of the 21st Century: Volume 1 Robots PDF

RPG Objects
Blood and Brains: The Zombie Hunter's Guide PDF
Blood and Fists PDF
Darwin's World 2 Terrors of the Twisted Earth PDF
Heroes and Villains PDF

Skorched Urf Studios
Black Tokyo Legends - Spells and Gods of the Tatakama PDF
Black Tokyo -Unlimited Edition PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update Bar Room Berserker PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update Gravity Slinger PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update Lucky Bastard PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update Neo Witch Guardian PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update The Innocent PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update The Prince of Dogs PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update The S.L.A.M. Soldier PDF
Department 7 Technology Update AAP/CPR Kit PDF
Giants in the Earth PDF
Heavy Gods PDF
Otherverse America PDF
Psi-Watch Campaign Setting PDF
The Black Bestiary PDF
The Black Bestiary Volume II PDF
The Coven of Bast PDF
The Eleusinian Covenant PDF

Sword's Edge Publishing
Modern Dispatch 104 Line Zero PDF
Modern Dispatch 113 Ablenistan: Election Day PDF
Modern Dispatch 120: Cyber-state Avatar Toolkit PDF

Team Frog
Vampire Hunter$ PDF

The Game Mechanics
Martial Arts Mayhem Volume I PDF

The Le Games
Unorthodox Modern Cheerleaders PDF

UKG Publishing
SFX Skills: Diabolism PDF
SFX Skills: Enochian Theurgy PDF
SFX Skills Hermetic Alchemy PDF
Year of the Zombie PDF
Year of the Zombie Fleshmongers PDF
Year of the Zombie Marauders PDF




WotC
d20 Wheel of Time
Star Wars Roleplaying Game
Star Wars Ultimate Adversaries


Non-WotC:

13th Age



Spoiler



Pelgrane Press
13 True Ways PDF
13th Age Bestiary PDF
13th Age Core Book PDF
13th Age: Crown of Axis PDF
13th Age: Elven Towers PDF
13th Age: Eyes of the Stone Thief PDF
13th Age Game Master’s Screen and Resource Book PDF
13th Age: Shards of the Broken Sky PDF
Book of the Underworld PDF
Candles, Clay & Dancing Shoes PDF
Diamonds and Shadows PDF
Fire & Faith: Battle Scenes for Four Icons, includes Map Folio PDF
High Magic & Low Cunning: Battle Scenes for Five Icons, includes Map Folio PDF
Lions & Tigers & Owlbears: The 13th Age Bestiary 2 PDF
Loot Harder: A Book of Treasures PDF
Shadows of Eldolan PDF
Swords Against the Dead/The Van Helsing Letter PDF
Summoning Spells PDF
The Archmage's Orrery PDF
The Book of Ages PDF
The Book of Demons PDF
The Book of Loot PDF
The Crown Commands: Battle Scenes for Four Icons, includes Map Folio PDF

Chaosium
13th Age Glorantha PDF

Dread Unicorn Games, LLC
Gods and Icons

Grand Scheme Publishing
The King of Dungeons PDF

High Level Games
Cat's Meow: A One Page Adventure for 13th Age PDF
Kumari Nights: A One Page Adventure for 13th Age PDF
Mine-d Your Own Business for 13th Age PDF

Rite Publishing
101 Feats and Talents (13th Age Compatible) PDF
101 Mystical Site Qualities (13th Age Compatible) PDF
101 Not So Simple Monster Templates (13th Age Compatible) PDF
Book of Icons (13th Age Compatible) PDF
The Breaking of Forstor Nagar (13th Age Compatible) PDF

Thunderegg Productions
Species & Societies PDF



A Game of Thrones



Spoiler



Guardians of Order
A Game of Thrones PDF



Arcana Unearthed


Spoiler



Fiery Dragon
Plague of Dreams
Plague of Dreams PDF

Malhavoc Press
Arcana Evolved PDF
Arcana Unearthed PDF
Legacy of Dragons PDF
Mystic Secrets: Lore of Word and Rune PDF
Ruins of Intrigue
Ruins of Intrigue PDF
Spell Treasury PDF
The Diamond Throne
The Diamond Throne PDF
Transcendence PDF

Rite Publishing
Items Evolved Rituals PDF
Monsters of Verdune PDF
Mythical Monstrosities PDF
The Living Airship PDF
To Kill or Not to Kill PDF
Veiled Denizens PDF



Babylon 5 RPG



Spoiler



Mongoose
Darkness and Light The Vorlon and Shadow Sourcebook



BESMd20



Spoiler



Guardians of Order
BESMd20 SRD
BESM d20 Revised Edition PDF
Everstone Blood Legacy



Blood and Bone



Spoiler



Arcana Games
Blood and Bones PDF



Call of Cthulhu d20


Spoiler



Fantasy Flight Games
Nocturnum PDF



Conan RPG 



Spoiler



Mongoose
Across the Thunder River PDF
Adventures in the Hyborian Age PDF
Aquilonia Flower of the West PDF
Argos and Zingara
Argos and Zingara PDF
Bestiary of the Hyborian Age
Bestiary of the Hyborian Age PDF
Betrayer of Asgard PDF
Catacombs of Hyboria PDF
Cimmeria PDF
Cities of Hyboria PDF
Conan and the Lurking Terror of Nahab PDF
Conan and the Tower of the Elephant
Conan and the Tower of the Elephant PDf
Conan RPG 2e
Conan RPG 2e PDF
Conan RPG Pocket Version PDF
Faith and Fervor
Faith and Fervor PDF
Heretics of Tarantia PDF
Reavers of the Vilayet PDF
Secrets of Skelos PDF
Shadizar City of Wickedness PDF
Shem Gateway to the South
Shem Gateway to the South PDF
Stygia Serpent of the South PDF
Tales of the Black Kingdoms PDF
The Pirate Isles PDF
Trial of Blood PDF
Warrior's Companion PDF



Contagion



Spoiler



2e
Aegis Studios
Contagion Second Edition PDF

1e
Aegis Studios
Bystanders PDF
Contagion Hidden Races PDF
Contagion Revised PDF
Glimpse the Beyond PDF
Glimpse the Beyond Guidebook PDF
Hell's Henchmen: Barbas PDF
Hell's Henchmen: Chammadi PDF
Hell's Henchmen: Leviathans PDF
Hell's Henchmen: Malphas PDF
Hell's Henchmen: Marchocia PDF
Hell's Henchmen: Mastim PDF
Hell's Henchmen: Ornians PDF
Hell's Henchmen: Succubae PDF
Inferno PDF
Living Dead PDF
Player's Toolkit PDF
Purgatorio PDF
The Witching Hour PDF
Things That Should Not Be PDF
Virulence PDF
Waking the Dead PDF



Deathstalkers II



Spoiler



Cutter's Guild Games
Deathstalkers II PDF



Deeds Not Words



Spoiler



Cryptosnark Games
Deeds Not Words PDF
Deeds Not Words Smackdown PDF



Die Screaming



Spoiler



Bryan Rantala
Die Screaming Director's Guide PDF
Die Screaming Player's Guide PDF
Die Screaming: Cosmic Crusaders PDF
Die Screaming: Eldritch Armies PDF
Die Screaming: From R'lyeh with Love PDF
Die Screaming: Hellscape PDF
Die Screaming: Lords of Darkness PDF
Die Screaming: Making Science Fun PDF
Die Screaming: Rumble in the Ruins PDF
Die Screaming: Titanomachy PDF



Dungeon Dwellers Fantasy Board Game



Spoiler



Dungeon Dwellers
Dungeon Dwellers Fantasy Board Game PDF
Sewer of Scum PDF



EN Publishing
EN Mini Games Gun-Fu Balletic Ballistics PDF
EN Mini Games Time Police PDF
EN Mini Games Tiny Terrors PDF
Four Color to Fantasy PDF

Everquest RPG



Spoiler



Sword Sorcery Studios
Everquest RPG PH
Everquest RPG PH PDF
Monsters of Norrath
Monsters of Norrath PDF
Monsters of Luclin
Monsters of Luclin PDF
Rescue at the Sunstone PDF



Fading Suns d20



Spoiler



Holistic Design
d20 Character Codex PDF
Aliens & Deviltry PDF
Fading Suns d20 PDF
Heretics & Outsiders PDF
Lord Erbian's Stellar Bestiary PDF
Orphaned Races: Ascorbites & Hironem PDF
Worlds of the Realm PDF



Fantasy Craft



Spoiler



Crafty Games
Call to Arms: Monk PDF
Fantasy Craft Second Printing PDF
Laboratory of the Forsaken PDF
The Darkest Hour PDF



Iron Heroes



Spoiler



Fiery Dragon
Iron Heroes Player's Companion PDF
Iron Heroes Revised PDF
Mastering Iron Heroes
Mastering Iron Heroes PDF

Malhavoc Press
Iron Heroes PDF
Iron Heroes Bestiary PDF



Jeremiah RPG



Spoiler



Mongoose
Jeremiah RPG PDF



Judge Dredd



Spoiler



Mongoose
Judge Dredd Roleplaying Game PDF
Judges' Handbook PDF
Russian Roulette - Part 2 of the Kazan Gambit PDF
Target: Mega-City One PDF
The Cursed Earth PDF
The Rookie's Guide to Criminal Organisations PDF
The Rookie's Guide to Psi-Talent PDF
The Rookie's Guide to The Undercity PDF
The Sleeping Kin PDF



Microlite20



Spoiler



RetroRoleplaying
Microlite20 Comprehensive Edition (No Art) PDF
Microlite20 RPG Collection (2020 Edition) PDF
Microlite2020 Complete PDF

DCS
Dead Things: The RPG PDF



Modern20



Spoiler



RPG Objects
FantaSci20 Character Guide PDF
Interface Zero20 PDF
Martial Arts20 PDF
Mecha Omega PDF
Modern20 PDF
Modern Mayhem PDF
Post-Apocalypse20 PDF
Soldiers and Spellfighters PDF
Supers20 PDF
Voyages of Discovery PDF



Mutants & Masterminds



Spoiler



3e
Green Ronin
All Time, No Space PDF
Astonishing Adventures - NetherWar 0: Master of Earth PDF
Astonishing Adventures - The NetherWar Series Guide PDF
Atlas of Earth-Prime PDF
Atlas of Earth Prime Russia and Central Asia PDF
DC Adventures Hero's Handbook
DC Adventures Hero's Handbook PDF
DC Adventures Heroes and Villiains Volume I PDF
DC Adventures Heroes and Villains Volume II PDF
DC Adventures Universe PDF
Emerald City PDF
Freedom City (Third Edition) PDF
Hero High, Revised Edition PDF
Mutants & Masterminds Deluxe Gamemaster's Guide PDF
Mutants & Masterminds Basic Hero's Handbook PDF
Mutants and Masterminds Hero's Handbook PDF
Player's Guide to Emerald City PDF
Rogues Gallery PDF
Rogues Gallery 1 Lady Lightning PDF
Supernatural Handbook PDF
Superteam Handbook PDF
Time Traveler's Codex PDF

Aegis Stuidos
Bad Girl Blowout: PL6 Femme Fatales PDF
Superior Superheroes: Monster Mash PDF
The Objectivist PDF
Vicious Villains: The Baddest of the Bad PDF
Vicious Villains II: Mystical Monsters PDF
Vicious Villains III: Scoundrels of Science PDF
Vicious Villains IV: Psychotic Psychics PDF

d3 Adventures
Extras! Quantum Collapse Issue 0 PDF
Extras! Schoolgirl Sidekicks PDF

Fainting Goat Games
[Mutants and Masterminds]Improbable Tales: Pirates Beyond Time! PDF
Super-Natural Phenomena 1 Sharkicane! PDF
Super-Natural Phenomena 2 Snake Quake! PDF
Super-Natural Phenomena 3 Orcapocalypse! PDF
The Super Villain Handbook Deluxe Edition Conversion Pack PDF
World Defenders: The Summit PDF

Melior Via
Hope Prep School Freshman Handbook PDF

Misfit Studios
Do-Gooders & Daredevils: Gears & Grease PDF
Do-Gooders & Daredevils: Knights of the Pentangle PDF
Misfits & Menaces DOOM 3e PDF
The Manual of Mutants & Monsters: Cthulhu PDF

Rogue Genius Games
Super Powered Bard PDF
Super Powered Bestiary: Aboleth to Cyclops PDF
Super Powered Bestiary: Darkmantle to Doppleganger PDF
Super Powered Bestiary: Dragon to Dryad PDF
Super Powered Bestiary: Eagle to Invisible Stalker PDF
Super Powered Bestiary: Kraken to Rust Monster PDF
Super Powered Bestiary: Sahuagin to Zombie PDF
Super Powered Legends: Gan the Astral Knight PDF
Super Powered Legends: Myrmidon and Vespa PDF
Super Powered Legends: Nanoverse Rebels PDF
Super Powered Legends: Pendragon PDF
Super Powered Legends: Recluse PDF
Super Powered Legends: Red Cap PDF

Vigilance Press
Rogues, Rivals & Renegades Collection One PDF

Xion Studios
7Ronin Solo Flaming Bastard PDF
7Ronin Solo Hardrock PDF
7Ronin Solo Striker PDF
WatchGuard Solo - Hate PDF
WatchGuard Solo - Hyperion PDF
WatchGuard Solo - Regent PDF
WatchGuard Solo - Ulysses PDF

2e
Green Ronin
Book of Magic PDF
Mutants and Masterminds 2e
Mutants and Masterminds 2e PDF
Warriors & Warlocks
Warriors & Warlocks PDF
Wild Cards PDF
Wild Cards Scare Sheet 1 Bugsy PDF

Adamant Entertainment
The Sixth Seal PDF
Villainomicon PDF

Brand's Brand Publications
Church and State PDF

Fainting Goat Games
Super-Natural Phenomena Sharkicane! PDF

Gun Metal games
Spells and Rituals PDF

Khepera Publishing
Godsend Agenda Superlink Conversion PDF

Misfit Studios
Better Mousetrap PDF
Misfits & Menaces Collection 1 PDF
Misfits & Menaces: DOOM PDF
Misfits & Menaces: Tricks & Treats PDF
Rogue Mage Adventure: Trying Times in Trinity PDF
Rogue Mage Character Sheet PDf
Rogue Mage Creatures of Darkness 1: Spawn PDF
Rogue Mage Creatures of Darkness 2: Minor Powers PDF
Rogue Mage Creatures of Darkness 3: Major Powers PDF
Rogue Mage Creatures of Darkness 4: Dragons PDF
Rogue Mage Creatures of Darkness 5: Dark Mortals PDF
Rogue Mage Creatures of Light 1: The Most High and Major Powers PDF
Rogue Mage Creatures of Light 2: Minor Powers PDF
Rogue Mage RPG: Conjure Ink PDF
Rogue Mage Roleplaying Game Player's Handbook PDF
Rogue Mage RPG Game Master's Guide PDF

Plain Brown Wrapper Games
Another 13 Shades of Darkness PDF

Protocol Zero Productions
Mooks Amok! Ape Attack PDF

Xion Studios
The WatchGuard Sourcebook Preview Edition PDF



Mongoose Press
Infernum Book of the Tormentor PDF
Infernum Player's Guide PDF

Morbidgames
Ave Molech Second Edition PDF

Jovial Conscript Games
New World: First Era PDF

Otherworld Creations
Forbidden Kingdoms PDF
Spectral Paris PDF

Owl Hoot Trail
Pelgrane Press
Owl Hoot Trail PDF

Pinnacle Entertainment
Deadlands d20 PDF
Hell on Earth d20
Hell on Earth d20 PDF
Horrors of the Wasted West PDF
Horrors of the Weird West
Horrors of the Weird West PDF
Way of the Brave PDF
Way of the Dead PDF
Way of the Gun PDF
Way of the Huckster PDF
Way of the New Science PDF
Way of the Righteous PDF
Weird War Two D20: Afrika Korpse PDF
Weird War Two D20: Blood on the Rhine PDF
Weird War Two D20: Dead From Above PDF
Weird War Two D20: Hell Freezes Over PDF
Weird War Two D20: Hell in the Hedgerows PDF
Weird War Two D20: Horrors of Weird War II PDF
Weird War Two: Land of the Rising Dead PDF

Qalidar



Spoiler



Peryton Publishing
Qalidar Supplement 2: Qritters PDF



RPG Objects
Darwins World 1st Edition PDF

Sagaborn



Spoiler



Lone Wanderer Entertainment
Elflings of the Vale PDF
SagaBorn Creature Compendium PDF
SagaBorn Roleplaying Game v 1.5 Beta PDF



Silver Age Sentinels d20



Spoiler



Guardians of Order
Silver Age Sentinels d20 Stingy Gamer Edition
Silver Age Sentinels Roll Call 1

White Wolf
Roll Call 1 PDF
Silver Age Sentinels d20 PDF
Silver Age Sentinels d20 Stingy Gamer Edition PDF



Slaine



Spoiler



Mongoose
Slaine the RPG of Celtic Heroes PDF
Teeth of the Moon Sow PDF
The Falians PDF
The Finians PDF
The Fir Domain PDF
The Invulnerable King PDF
The Ragnarok Book PDF
The Sessair PDF
Tir Nan Og - Land of the Young PDF
Way of the Horned God PDF



Solipstry



Spoiler



Idlewild Games, LLC
Solipstry PDF



Spellchrome



Spoiler



Castle Theory Games
Spellchrome Core Rulebook PDF



Spycraft



Spoiler



2e
Crafty Games
Spycraft Roleplaying Game 2.0 PDF

1e
Crafty Games
Spycraft Espionage Handbook PDF
Shadowforce Archer Campaign Setting PDF



Traveller 20



Spoiler



QuickLink Interactive PDF
Epic Adventure 1 Stoner Express PDF
Epic Adventure 2 Into the Glimmer Drift PDF
Epic Adventure 3 Chimera PDF
Epic Adventure 4 Merchant Cruiser PDF
Epic Adventure 5 Scout Cruiser PDF
Epic Adventure 6 Mercenary Cruiser PDF
Epic Adventure 7 Merc Heaven PDF
Gateway to Destiny Gateway Domain Campaign Sourcebook PDF
Golden Age Epic Adventure The Forgotten War PDF
Golden Age Epic Adventure The Gabriel Enigma PDF
Revelation Station PDF
Special Supplemental Sydymic Outworlds Cluster PDF
The Guilded Lilly Virus Redux PDF
Traveller's Aide 1 Personal Weapons of Charted Space PDF
Traveller's Aide 2 Grand Endeavor PDF
Traveller's Aide 3 On the Ground PDF
Traveller's Aide 4 76 Gunmen PDF
Traveller's Aide 5 Objects of the Mind PDF
Traveller's Aide 6 Against Gravity PDF
Traveller's Aide 7 Fighting Ships PDF
Traveller's Aide 8 Through the Waves PDF
Traveller's Aide 9 Fighting Ships of the Solomani PDF
Traveller20 Book 1 Characters and Combat PDF
Traveller20 Book 2 Equipment and Designs PDF
Traveller20 Book 3 Worlds and Adventures PDF



True20



Spoiler



Green Ronin
True20 Adept's Handbook PDF
True20 Adventure Roleplaying Revised PDF
True20 Bestiary PDF
True20 Campaign Planner PDF
True20 Cybernetics PDF
True20 Expert's Handbook PDF
True20 Fantasy Paths PDF
True20 Freeport The Lost Island
True20 Freeport The Lost Island PDF
True20 Warrior's Handbook PDF

Adamant Entertainment
Imperial Age: True20 Edition PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
Big Trouble in Little Oaktown
Big Trouble in Little Oaktown PDF
Liber Artefactorum
Liber Artefactorum PDF

Gun Metal Games / Reality Deviant Publications
Angari: Secrets for Sale PDF
Blight Elves: Architects of Despair PDF
Blighted Bestiary PDF
Bloodthrone: Survivors Guide to the Age of Blood PDF
Book of Bones PDF
Colonial Gothic PDF
Interface Zero PDF
Reign of Discordia PDF
Shadows of Cthulhu PDF

Hinterwelt
Roma Imperius True20 PDF

Paradigm Concepts
Tales of the Caliphate Nights
Tales of the Caliphate Nights PDF

Reality Blurs
RunePunk PDF



Vigilance Press
Darkness and Light PDF
Prometheus Rising PDF
Vigilance PDF

White Wolf
Monte Cook's World of Darkness PDF



2e



Spoiler



TSR


Spoiler



A Paladin in Hell PDF
Al-Qadim Arabian Adventures
Al-Qadim Arabian Adventures PDF
Al-Qadim ALQ1 Golden Voyages PDF
Al-Qadim ALQ2 Assassin Mountain PDF
Al-Qadim ALQ3 A Dozen and One Adventures PDF
Al-Qadim ALQ4 Secrets of the Lamp PDF
Al-Qadim CGR3 The Complete Sha'ir's Handbook (2e) PDF
Al-Qadim Cities of Bone PDF
Al-Qadim Caravans PDF
Al-Qadim City of Delights
Al-Qadim City of Delights PDF
Al-Qadim Corsairs of the Great Sea PDF
Al-Qadim Land of Fate
Al-Qadim Land of Fate PDF
Al-Qadim Reunion (2e) PDF
Al-Qadim Ruined Kingdoms PDF
Bastion of Faith
Bastion of Faith PDF
Birthright A Birthright Conspectus PDF
Birthright Blood Enemies Abominations of Cerilia
Birthright Blood Enemies Abominations of Cerilia PDF
Birthright Blood Spawn PDF
Birthright: Book of Priestcraft PDF
Birthright Book of Regency PDF
Birthright Campaign Setting PDF
Birthright: Cities of the Sun PDF
Birthright Havens of the Great Bay (2e) PDF
Birthright Hogunmark PDF
Birthright Muden PDF
Birthright: Player's Secrets of Ariya (2e) PDF
Birthright: Player's Secrets of Baruk-Azhik (2e) PDF
Birthright Player's Secrets of Binsada (2e) PDF
Birthright Player's Secrets of Halskapa PDF
Birthright Player's Secrets of Stjordvik (2e) PDF
Birthright The Book of Magecraft (2e) PDF
Birthright The Book of Regency PDF
Birthright The Rjurik Highlands PDF
Book of Artifacts
Book of Artifacts PDF
Carnival PDF
Celts Campaign Sourcebook
Celts Campaign Sourcebook PDF
Chronomancer
Chronomancer PDF
College of Wizardry
College of Wizardry PDF
Core Rules CD
Crypt of the Smoke Dragon PDF
Dungeon 45, 50
Dancing Hut of Baba Yaga
Dancing Hut of Baba Yaga PDF
Dark Sun Beyond the Prism Pentad PDF
Dark Sun Boxed set PDF
Dark Sun Dragon Kings PDF
Dark Sun DSR1 Slave Tribes (2e) PDF
Dark Sun DSR3 Veiled Alliance (2e) PDF
Dark Sun DSS1 City-State of Tyr (2e) PDF
Dark Sun DSS2 Earth, Air, Fire, Water PDF
Dark Sun DSS3 Elves of Athas PDF
Dark Sun Dune Traders
Dark Sun Dune Traders PDF
Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium Appendix 1 Terrors of the Desert PDF
Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium Appendix 2 Terrors Beyond Tyr
Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium Appendix 2 Terrors Beyond Tyr PDF
Dark Sun Thri-Kreen of Athas PDF
Dark Sun The Ivory Triangle PDF
Dark Sun The Will and the Way PDF
Deck of Psionic Cards
Deck of Psionic Cards PDF
Diablo
Die Vecna Die PDF
DM Option High-Level Campaigns
DMGR7 Complete Book of Necromancers PDF
Dragon Magazine 171, 175, 265
Dragon Magazine CD Archive
Dragonlance Book of Lairs
Dragonlance Book of Lairs PDF
Dragonlance Classics 15th Anniversary Edition
Dragonlance Classics 15th Anniversary Edition PDF
Dragonlance DLA1 Dragon Dawn PDF
Dragonlance DC1: Dragonlance Classics Volume I (2e) PDF
Dragonlance DLC2: Dragonlance Classics Volume II (2e) PDF
Dragonlance DLC3: Dragonlance Classics Volume III (2e) PDF
Dragonlance DLR1 Otherlands PDF
Dragonlance DLR2 Taladas the Minotaurs PDF
Dragonlance DLR3 Unsung Heroes (2e) PDF
Dragonlance DLS2 Tree Lords (2e) DPF
Dragonlance DLS3 Oak Lords (2e) PDF
Dragonlance DLS4 Wild Elves (2e) PDF
Dragonlance Dwarven Kingdom of Krynn PDF
Dragonlance MC4 Monstrous Compendium Dragonlance Appendix PDF
Dragonlance PG1 Player's Guide to the Dragonlance Campaign PDF
Dragonlance Tales of the Lance (2e) PDF
Dragonlance Time of the Dragon PDF
Dungeon Master Guide, Revised PDF
Dungeons & Dragons Adventure Game PDF
Forgotten Realms Adventures PDF
Forgotten Realms Castle Spulzeer PDF
Forgotten Realms Calimport PDF
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Forgotten Realms City of Raven's Bluff PDF
Forgotten Realms Cormanthyr PDF
Forgotten Realms Cormyr (2e) PDF
Forgotten Realms Demihuman Deities
Forgotten Realms Demihuman Deities PDF
Forgotten Realms Dungeon Crawl The Lost Level PDF
Forgotten Realms Dungeon Crawl Maddgoth's Castle PDF
Forgotten Realms Elminster's Ecologies Appendix 1 PDF
Forgotten Realms Elminster's Ecologies PDF
Forgotten Realms Elminster's Ecologies Appendix 2
Forgotten Realms Elminster's Ecologies Appendix 2 PDF
Forgotten Realms Fall of Myth Drannor PDF
Forgotten Realms Faiths & Avatars
Forgotten Realms Faiths & Avatars PDF
Forgotten Realms For Duty and Deity PDF
Forgotten Realms FOR1 Draconomicon
Forgotten Realms FOR1 Draconomicon PDF
Forgotten Realms FOR2 Drow of the Underdark
Forgotten Realms FOR2 Drow of the Underdark PDF
Forgotten Realms FOR5 Elves of Evermeet PDF
Forgotten Realms FOR6 The Seven Sisters PDF
Forgotten Realms FOR7 Giantcraft
Forgotten Realms FOR7 Giantcraft PDF
Forgotten Realms FOR8 Pages From the Mages PDF
Forgotten Realms FOR11 Cult of the Dragon
Forgotten Realms FOR11 Cult of the Dragon PDF
Forgotten Realms FOR13 Secrets of the Magister (2e) PDF
Forgotten Realms Four From Cormyr PDF
Forgotten Realms FR9 The Bloodstone Lands (2e) PDF
Forgotten Realms FR10 Old Empires
Forgotten Realms FR10 Old Empires PDF
Forgotten Realms FR11 Dwarves Deep PDF
Forgotten Realms FR13 Anauroch PDF
Forgotten Realms FR15 Gold and Glory PDF
Forgotten Realms FR16 The Shining South PDF
Forgotten Realms FRC2 Curse of the Azure Bonds PDF
Forgotten Realms FRM1: The Jungles of Chult PDF
Forgotten Realms Heroes' Lorebook (2e) PDF
Forgotten Realms How the Mighty Are Fallen PDF
Forgotten Realms Land of Intrigue PDF
Forgotten Realms Marco Volo Arrival PDF
Forgotten Realms Marco Volo Departure PDF
Forgotten Realms Marco Volo Journey PDF
Forgotten Realms Maztica PDF
Forgotten Realms Maztica FMA1 Fires of Zatal PDF
Forgotten Realms Maztica FMA2 Endless Armies PDF
Forgotten Realms Maztica FMQ1 City of Gold PDF
Forgotten Realms MC3 Monstrous Compendium Forgotten Realms Appendix PDF
Forgotten Realms MC6 Monstrous Compendium Kara-Tur Appendix  PDF
Forgotten Realms MC11 Monstrous Compendium Forgotten Realms Appendix PDF
Forgotten Realms Netheril PDF
Forgotten Realms Ninja Wars
Forgotten Realms Ninja Wars PDF
Forgotten Realms OA6 Ronin Challenge
Forgotten Realms OA6 Ronin Challenge PDF
Forgotten Realms OA7 Test of the Samurai
Forgotten Realms OA7 Test of the Samurai PDF
Forgotten Realms Powers & Pantheons
Forgotten Realms Powers & Pantheons PDF
Forgotten Realms Prayers from the Faithful
Forgotten Realms Prayers from the Faithful PDF
Forgotten Realms Ruins of Zhentil Keep PDF
Forgotten Realms Sea of Fallen Stars PDF
Forgotten Realms Skullport (2e) PDF
Forgotten Realms Spellbound PDF
Forgotten Realms The Horde PDF
Forgotten Realms The Ruins of Myth Drannor PDF
Forgotten Realms The Vilhon Reach PDF
Forgotten Realms Undermountain Stardock PDF
Forgotten Realms Villain's Lorebook PDF
Forgotten Realms Volo's Guide to All Things Magical PDF
Forgotten Realms Volo's Guide to Baldur's Gate II PDF
Forgotten Realms Volo's Guide to Cormyr PDF
Forgotten Realms Volo's Guide to the DaleLands PDF
Forgotten Realms Volo's Guide to the North PDF
Forgotten Realms Volo's Guide to the Sword Coast PDF
Glory of Rome Campaign Sourcebook
Greyhawk Adventures
Greyhawk Adventures PDF
Greyhawk City of Greyhawk
Greyhawk City of Greyhawk PDF
Greyhawk Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad
Greyhawk Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad PDF
Greyhawk Falcon's Revenge
Greyhawk Falcon's Revenge PDF
Greyhawk Falconmaster
Greyhawk Falconmaster PDF
Greyhawk Fate of Istus PDF
Greyhawk Five Shall be One PDF
Greyhawk Flames of the Falcon
Greyhawk Flames of the Falcon PDF
Greyhawk From the Ashes
Greyhawk From the Ashes PDF
Greyhawk Greyhawk Ruins PDF
Greyhawk Iuz the Evil
Greyhawk MC5 Monstrous Compendium Greyhawk Adventures Appendix PDF
Greyhawk Player's Guide
Greyhawk Player's Guide PDF
Greyhawk Rary the Traitor PDF
Greyhawk: Return of the Eight (2e) PDF
Greyhawk Star Cairns
Greyhawk Star Cairns PDF
Greyhawk The Adventure Begins
Greyhawk The Scarlet Brotherhood PDF
Greyhawk The Slavers PDF
Greyhawk Treasures of Greyhawk PDF
Greyhawk Vale of the Mage PDF
Greyhawk Vecna Lives
Greyhawk Vecna Lives PDF
Greyhawk Wars
Greyhawk Wars PDF
Guide to Hell
Guide to Hell PDF
Jakandor Isle of Destiny
Jakandor Island of War
Jakandor Island of War PDF
Jakandor Land of Legend
Jakandor Land of Legend PDF
Lankhmar Cutthroats of Lankhmar
Lankhmar Nehwon
Lankhmar Prince of Lankhmar
Lankhmar Slayers of Lankhmar
Lankhmar Tales of Lankhmar
Lankhmar Thieves of Lankhmar
Lankhmar Wonders of Lankhmar
Legends and Lore
Legends and Lore PDF
MC14 Monstrous Compendium Fiend Folio Appendix PDF
Monster Mythology
Monster Mythology PDF
Monstrous Arcana I Tyrant
Monstrous Arcana I Tyrant PDF
Monstrous Arcana: The Illithiad (2e) PDF
Monstrous Arcana: The Sea Devils PDF
Monstrous Compendium - Al-Qadim Appendix PDF
Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume 1
Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume 1 PDF
Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume 2
Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume 3
Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume 3 PDF
Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume 4
Monstrous Compendium Mystara
Monstrous Compendium Mystara PDF
Monstrous Compendium Outer Planes PDF
Monstrous Compendium Planescape Appendix I
Monstrous Compendium Planescape Appendix II
Monstrous Compendium Volume One PDF
Monstrous Compendium Volume Two PDF
Monstrous Manual
Monstrous Manual PDF
Mystara Glantri: Kingdom of Magic PDF
Mystara Night of the Vampire PDF
Night Below PDF
PHBR1 Complete Fighter's Handbook
PHBR1 Complete Fighter's Handbook PDF
PHBR2 Complete Thief's Handbook
PHBR3 Complete Priest's Handbook PDF
PHBR4 Complete Wizard's Handbook
PHBR4 Complete Wizard's Handbook PDF
PHBR5 Complete Psionics Handbook
PHBR6 Complete Book of Dwarves
PHBR7 Complete Bard's Handbook
PHBR8 Complete Book of Elves
PHBR9 Complete Book of Gnomes and Halflings
PHBR9 Complete Book of Gnomes and Halflings PDF
PHBR10 Complete Book of Humanoids
PHBR11 Complete Ranger's Handbook
PHBR12 Complete Paladin's Handbook
PHBR13 Complete Druid's Handbook
PHBR13 Complete Druid's Handbook PDF
PHBR14 Complete Barbarian's Handbook PDF
PHBR15 Complete Ninja's Handbook
PHBR15 Complete Ninja's Handbook PDF
Planescape
Planescape PDF
Planescape A Guide to the Ethereal Plane PDF
Planescape Faces of Evil PDF
Planescape Factol's Manifesto
Planescape Hellbound The Blood War PDF
Planescape In the Cage: A Guide to Sigil PDF
Planescape On Hallowed Ground (2e) PDF
Planescape Planes of Chaos PDF
Planescape Planes of Conflict PDF
Planescape Planes of Law PDF
Planescape Planewalker's Handbook PDF
Planescape Player's Primer to the Outlands PDF
Player's Handbook
Player's Handbook, Revised PDF
Player's Option Skills and Powers
Player's Option Spells and Magic
Priest's Spell Compendium Volume 1
Priest's Spell Compendium Volume 1 PDF
Priest's Spell Compendium Volume 2
Priest's Spell Compendium Volume 2 PDF
Priest's Spell Compendium Volume 3
Priest's Spell Compendium Volume 3 PDF
Ravenloft A Guide to Transylvania PDF
Ravenloft A Light in the Belfry PDF
Ravenloft Adam's Wrath
Ravenloft Adam's Wrath PDF
Ravenloft Bleak House PDF
Ravenloft Book of Crypts
Ravenloft Book of Crypts PDF
Ravenloft Campaign Setting, Revised, Boxed Set PDF
Ravenloft Castles Forlorn
Ravenloft Castles Forlorn PDF
Ravenloft Champions of the Mist PDF
Ravenloft Children of the Night Ghosts PDF
Ravenloft Children of the Night The Created PDF
Ravenloft Children of the Night Vampires
Ravenloft Children of the Night Vampires PDF
Ravenloft Children of the Night Werebeasts
Ravenloft Children of the Night Werebeasts PDF
Ravenloft Chilling Tales
Ravenloft Chilling Tales PDF
Ravenloft Circle of Darkness
Ravenloft Dark of the Moon
Ravenloft Dark of the Moon PDF
Ravenloft Darklords
Ravenloft Darklords PDF
Ravenloft Death Ascendant PDF
Ravenloft Death Unchained
Ravenloft Death Unchained PDF
Ravenloft Domains of Dread
Ravenloft Domains of Dread PDF
Ravenloft Feast of Goblyns
Ravenloft Feast of Goblyns W
Ravenloft Forbidden Lore
Ravenloft Forbidden Lore PDF
Ravenloft From the Shadows
Ravenloft From the Shadows W
Ravenloft Forged of Darkness PDF
Ravenloft House of Strahd
Ravenloft House of Strahd PDF
Ravenloft Hour of the Knife
Ravenloft Hour of the Knife PDF
Ravenloft Howls in the Night
Ravenloft Howls in the Night PDF
Ravenloft Islands of Terror
Ravenloft Islands of Terror PDF
Ravenloft MC10 Monstrous Compendium Ravenloft Appendix PDF
Ravenloft MC15 Monstrous Compendium Ravenloft Appendix II Children of the Night PDF
Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendices I & II
Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendices I & II PDF
Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III
Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III PDF
Ravenloft Neither Man nor Beast
Ravenloft Neither Man nor Beast PDF
Ravenloft Night of the Walking Dead
Ravenloft Night of the Walking Dead PDF
Ravenloft Night of the Walking Dead W
Ravenloft Realm of Terror Boxed Set
Ravenloft Realm of Terror Boxed Set PDF
Ravenloft Requiem: The Grim Harvest PDF
Ravenloft Roots of Evil
Ravenloft Roots of Evil W
Ravenloft Servants of Darkness
Ravenloft Servants of Darkness PDF
Ravenloft Ship of Horror
Ravenloft Ship of Horror W
Ravenloft The Awakening
Ravenloft The Awakening PDF
Ravenloft The Created
Ravenloft The Created
Ravenloft The Evil Eye
Ravenloft The Evil Eye PDF
Ravenloft The Nightmare Lands PDF
Ravenloft The Shadow Rift
Ravenloft The Shadow Rift PDF
Ravenloft Thoughts of Darkness
Ravenloft Thoughts of Darkness PDF
Ravenloft Touch of Death
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Fiends
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Fiends PDF
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Ghosts
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to the Ancient Dead
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to the Created
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to the Created PDF
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to the Lich
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to the Vistani
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Vampires
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Vampires PDF
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Werebeats
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Werebeats PDF
Ravenloft Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium 1 PDF
Ravenloft Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium 2 PDF
Ravenloft Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium 3
Ravenloft Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium 3 PDF
Ravenloft Vecna Reborn PDF
Ravenloft Web of Illusion
Ravenloft Web of Illusion PDF
Ravenloft When Black Roses Bloom
Ravenloft When Black Roses Bloom PDF
Return to the Keep on the Borderlands PDF
Return to the Tomb of Horrors PDF
Return to White Plume Mountain
Sea of Blood PDF
Shaman PDF
Spelljammer: Adventures in Space
Spelljammer: Adventures in Space PDF
Spellhammer CGR1 The Complete Spacefarers Handbook (2e) PDF
Spelljammer MC 7 Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix PDF
Spelljammer MC 9 Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II PDF
Spelljammer SJA1 Wildspace PDF
Spelljammer SJA2 Skull and Crossbones
Spelljammer SJA2 Skull and Crossbones PDF
Spelljammer SJA3 Crystal Spheres
Spelljammer SJA3 Crystal Spheres PDF
Spelljammer SJQ1 Heart of the Enemy (2e) PDF
Spelljammer SJR1 Lost Ships
Spelljammer SJR1 Lost Ships PDF
Spelljammer SJR2 Realmspace
Spelljammer SJR4 Practical Planetology
Spelljammer SJR5 Rock of Bral PDF
Spelljammer SJR6 Greyspace
Spelljammer SJR7 Krynnspace
Spelljammer SJR7 Krynnspace PDF
Spelljammer SJR8 Space Lairs
Spelljammer SJS1 Goblin's Return (2e) PDF
Spelljammer CGR1 The Complete Spacefarer's Handbook
Spelljammer War Captain's Companion
Tale of the Comet PDF
The Gates of Firestorm Peak PDF
Tome of Magic
Vikings Campaign Sourcebook
Vikings Campaign Sourcebook PDF
Warriors of Heaven
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 1
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 1 PDF
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 2 PDF
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 2
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 3
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 3 PDF
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 4
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 4 PDF



2nd Party



Spoiler



RPGA Network
Living Jungle Campaign Player Information Guide PDF



3rd Party



Spoiler



Flavor Text Adventures
Flavor Text Adventures: Cooking Cave Troll PDF
Flavor Text Adventures: Cooking Fire Mephit PDF
Flavor Text Adventures: Cooking Owlbear PDF
Flavor Text Adventures: Cooking Pixie PDF

Gothic Roleplaying Accessories
The Demonic Interference at New Ritupis Church PDF

Point of Insanity Game Studios
Modern Monks Virtual Box Set PDF
Monsters of Afterpeak PDF
Monsters of Afterpeak 2 PDF

Three Swords and Three Ravens
Abomination Appendix Vol. I: Underground Monsters PDF
Abomination Appendix Vol. II: The False Undead PDF
Abomination Appendix Vol. III: Flightless Dragons PDF
Abomination Appendix Vol. IV: Shapechangers & Murderers PDF

UnderCity Games
H1 Nightmare of Tarring Hollow PDF



For Gold & Glory


Spoiler



God Emperor Games
For Gold & Glory PDF

The Hawk Wolf Network
Monsters from Mystical Lands Volume 1 - Humanoids & Undead PDF

Mad Martian Games
Ice Kingdoms: A Game of Thanes PDF
Ice Kingdoms Bestiary Compilation PDF
Ice Kingdoms Campaign Setting PDF
Ice Kingdoms Expansion Volume Two: Expanded Cultures PDF
Ice Kingdoms: The Girl With the Demon Tattoos PDF
Ice Kingdoms: Under the Temple of Uthin PDF
Ice Kingdoms: War of Wolves PDF
Into the Mournwood PDF
Lair of the White Wyvern PDF
The Player's Guide to Adventurers PDF



Hackmaster


Spoiler



5e
Kenzer
Frandor's Keep PDF
Hacklopedia of Beasts PDF
Hackmaster 5e Player's Handbook PDF
Hackmaster Gamemaster's Guide PDF
In the Realm of the Elm King PDF
Legacy of the Elm King PDF
Zealot's Guide Book 1-3 PDF

4e:
Kenzer
B1 Quest for the Unknown
Brothers by Blood PDF
Fallen From Grace PDF
Gamemaster's Guide
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 1
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 2
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 3
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 4
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 5
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 6
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 7
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 8
The Prophecy of Shardar
Trove of Treasure Maps PDF






1e



Spoiler



TSR


Spoiler



A1-4 Scourge of the Slave Lords PDF
A1 Slave Pits of the Undercity
A1 Slave Pits of the Undercity PDF
A2 Secret of the Slavers Stockade
A2 Secret of the Slavers Stockade PDF
A3 Assault on the Aerie of the Slave Lords
A3 Assault on the Aerie of the Slave Lords PDF
A4 In the Dungeons of the Slave Lords
A4 In the Dungeons of the Slave Lords PDF
Best of Dragon Volume III
Best of Dragon Volume IV
Best of Dragon Volume V
C1 The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan
C1 The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan PDF
C2 The Ghost Tower of Inverness PDF
C3 Lost Island of Castanamir PDF
C4 To Find a King
C4 To Find a King PDF
C5 The Bane of LLywelyn
C5 The Bane of LLywelyn PDF
Conan Against the Darkness
Conan Unchained
D1-2 Descent Into the Depths of the Earth
D1-2 Descent Into the Depths of the Earth PDF
D3 Vault of the Drow PDF
Desert of Desolation PDF
DM Screen
Dragon 64, 77, 88-100, 102, 140, 141, 155,
Dragon Magazine CD Archive
Dragonlance Adventures
Dragonlance Adventures PDF
Dragonalnce Atlas of the Dragonlance World (1e) PDF
Dragonlance DL5 Dragons of Mystery (1e) PDF
Dragonlance DL 8 Dragons of War PDF
Dragonlance DL 16 World of Krynn PDF
Dungeon Magazine 10
Dungeon Master's Guide
Dungeon Master's Guide PDF
Dungeoneer's Survival Guide
Dungeoneer's Survival Guide PDF
Fiend Folio
Fiend Folio PDF
EX1 Dungeonland PDF
EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror PDF
Forgotten Realms Boxed Set PDF
Forgotten Realms FR1 Waterdeep and the North
Forgotten Realms FR1 Waterdeep and the North PDF
Forgotten Realms FR2 Moonshae
Forgotten Realms FR2 Moonshae PDF
Forgotten Realms FR3 Empires of the Sands PDF
Forgotten Realms FR5 Savage Frontier PDF
Forgotten Realms FR6 Dreams of the Red Wizards
Forgotten Realms FR6 Dreams of the Red Wizards PDF
Forgotten Realms N5 Under Illefarn
Forgotten Realms N5 Under Illefarn PDF
Forgotten Realms REF5 Lords of Darkness
Forgotten Realms REF5 Lords of Darkness PDF
G3 Hall of the Fire Giants
GDQ Queen of the Spiders PDF
I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City
I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City PDF
I2 Tomb of the Lizard King
I2 Tomb of the Lizard King PDF
I3 Pharaoh PDF
I4 Oasis of the White Palm PDF
I5 Lost Tomb of Martek PDF
I6 Ravenloft PDF
Kara Tur The Eastern Realms
Kara Tur The Eastern Realms PDF
L1 The Secret of Bone Hill
L2 The Assassin's Knot PDF
Lankhmar City of Adventure
Lankhmar Swords of Deceit
Lankhmar Swords of the Undercity
Legends and Lore
Legends and Lore PDF
Manual of the Planes
Manual of the Planes PDF
Monster Cards Set 4 PDF
Monster Manual
Monster Manual PDF
Monster Manual II
Monster Manual II PDF
N1 Against the Cult of the Reptile God PDF
OA1 Swords of the Daimyo
OA1 Swords of the Daimyo PDF
OA2 Night of the Seven Swords
OA2 Night of the Seven Swords PDF
OA3 Ochimo the Spirit Warrior
OA3 Ochimo the Spirit Warrior PDF
OA4 Blood of the Yakuza
OA4 Blood of the Yakuza PDF
OA5 Mad Monkey vs. The Dragon Claw
OA5 Mad Monkey vs. The Dragon Claw PDF
Oriental Adventures
Oriental Adventures PDF
Player Character Record Sheets
Player's Handbook
Player's Handbook PDF
Q1 Queen of the Demonweb Pits PDF
REF3 The Book of Lairs
S1 Tomb of Horrors
S1 Tomb of Horrors PDF
S2 White Plume Mountain
S2 White Plume Mountain PDF
S3 Expedition to the Barrier Peaks PDF
S4 The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth
S4 The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth PDF
Tales of the Outer Planes
The Rogues Gallery PDF
The Temple of Elemental Evil
The Temple of Elemental Evil PDF
The World of Greyhawk Folio
The World of Greyhawk Folio PDF
To the City of Brass PDF
U1 The Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh PDF
U2 Danger at Dunwater PDF
U3 The Final Enemy PDF
UK1 Beyond the Crystal Caves PDF
Unearthed Arcana
Unearthed Arcana PDF
WG4 The Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun PDF
WG5 Modenkainen's Fantastic Adventure PDF
WG6 Isle of the Ape PDF
WG7 Castle Greyhawk
WG7 Castle Greyhawk PDF
Wilderness Survival Guide PDF
World of Greyhawk Fantasy Game Setting
World of Greyhawk Fantasy Game Setting PDF



Art of the Genre



Spoiler



The Folio #1 [5E Version] - ROS1 PDF
The Folio #2 [1E & 5E Format] ROS2 PDF
The Folio #3 [1E & 5E Format] ROS3 PDF
The Folio #4 [1E & 5E Format] ROS4 PDF
The Folio #5 [1E & 5E Format] ROS5 PDF
The Folio #6 [1E & 5E Format] ROS6 PDF
The Folio Digital Quarterly #2 [1E & 5E Format] PDF



Chaotic Henchmen



Spoiler



Fane of Poisoned Prophecy PDF



Coiled Sheets of Lead



Spoiler



Statues PDF



Fat Goblin Games



Spoiler



DNH1 - The Lost Temple of Forgotten Evil (5e & OSR) PDF
DNH2 - The Buried Zikurat (5e Edition) PDF
DNH3 - The City of Talos (Complete Edition) PDF
DNH4 - Confronting Hastur - COMPLETE PDF
DNH5 - Carcosa - COMPLETE PDF



Grenadier


Spoiler



Cloudland



Hack & Slash Publishing



Spoiler



Psionics PDF



Jeremy Reaban


Spoiler



AC1 - First Edition Attack Bonus Tables PDF
Found Folio Volume One PDF
HS1 The Lost Shrine of Sirona PDF
HS2 The Forsaken Burial Vaults PDF
HS3 Incursion of the Chain Devils PDF
HS4 The Forge of Ilmarinen PDF
HS5 The Indomitable Domain of Terlath the Tenebrific PDF
PC1 - The OSR Kineticist PDF
PC2 - The OSR Exorcist PDF
PC3 - The OSR Witch Hunter PDF
PC4 - The OSR Dervish PDF
PC5 - The OSR Tomb Robber PDF
PC6 - The OSR Android PDF
PC7 - The OSR Summoner PDF
PC8 - The OSR Amazon Warrior PDF
PC10 - The OSR Beguiler PDF
PC11 - The OSR Warlock PDF
PC12 - The OSR Rogue PDF
PC13 - The OSR Witch PDF
PC14 - The OSR Shadowdancer PDF
PC15 - The OSR Chymist PDF
PC17 - The OSR Enchantress PDF
PC19 - The OSR Hunter PDF
RL1 - The Craft Dungeon of Reynaldo Lazendry PDF
RL2 - The Charnel Pits of Reynaldo Lazendry PDF
YS1 The Outpost of the Outer Ones PDF



Joseph Bloch



Spoiler



A Catalogue of the Lands Beyond the Flanaess / Map of the Baklunish Basin PDF
A Catalogue of the Lands Beyond the Flanaess / Map of Zihindia PDF
Adventure Module D4 – City of Spiders PDF
Adventure Module G1A – Steading of the Hill Giant Chief, the Lower Caverns PDF
Adventure Module T5 – Beneath the Temple of Elemental Evil PDF
Demihumans and monsters of Zihindia PDF
Events of Keoland and the Sheldomar Valley PDF
Events of the Central Flanaess PDF
Events of the Northwest Flanaess PDF
Events of the Periphery of the Flanaess PDF
Events of the West-Central Flanaess PDF
Lands Beyond the Flanaess PDF
Presenting the Warrior-Monk PDF
The Baklunish Pantheon, Part One / The Pious Rashaw PDF
The Baklunish Pantheon, Part Two / Spells for the Rashaw PDF
The Baklunish Pantheon, Part Three / Sponsored Monsters PDF
The Baklunish Pantheon, Part Four / Peregrinations of the Paynims PDF
The Baklunish Pantheon, Part Five PDF
The Sagacious Swami / Zihindian Pantheon (part two) PDF
The Zihindian Pantheon PDF



Judges Guild


Spoiler



Caverns of Thracia PDF
City State of the Invincible Overlord PDF
Tegel Manor Revised and Expanded PDF
Unknown Gods
Unknown Gods PDF
Witches Court Marshes PDF



Kent David Kelly



Spoiler



CASTLE OLDSKULL - Oldskull Steading Companion PDF
LORDS OF OLDSKULL - Book I - Krampus PDF
Oldskull Anti-Paladins PDF
SERPENTINE - Oldskull Serpent Folk PDF



Mayfair Games


Spoiler



Archmagic
Dark Folk
Demons
Demons II
Denizens of Diannor
Denizens of Verekna
Denizens of Vecheron
Dragons
Dwarves
Elves
Fantastic Treasures
Lich Lords
Lizardmen
Monsters of Myth and Legend III
Psionics
Realms of Fantasy To Hell and Back
Sentinels
The Raiders of Ironrock
Undead
Witches



Mirrspire Publications



Spoiler



Mirrspire, The City of Walls PDF



New Big Dragon Games Unlimited



Spoiler



CC1 Creature Compendium PDF
FX1 Fifty Fiends PDF



Planet X Games



Spoiler



The Phylactery #1 PDF
The Phylactery 2 PDF



Post World Games



Spoiler



Solomon Guild: A Gallery of Rogues Part I PDF



Quasar Dragon Games



Spoiler



Treatise of Twisted Terrors PDF



Roan Studio



Spoiler



The Bay of Spirits PDF



Underworld Publishing


Spoiler



Harbinger of Darkness



Adventures Dark and Deep


Spoiler



BRW Games
Adventures Dark and Deep Bestiary PDF
Darker Paths 1: The Necromancer PDF



Astonishing Swordsmen and Sorcerers of the Hyperborean Age


Spoiler



Northwind Adventures
AS&SH Referee's Screen PDF
AS&SH Rogues Gallery II PDF
Astonishing Swordsmen & Sorcerers Of Hyperborea Second Edition PDF
Astonishing Swordsmen and Sorcerers of the Hyperborean Age PDF
Beneath the Comet PDF
Forgotten Fane Of The Coiled Goddess PDF
Ghost Ship of the Desert Dunes PDF
Rats in the Walls and Other Perils PDF
The Anthropophagi of Xambaala PDF
The Beasts of Kraggoth Manor PDF
The Lost Treasure of Atlantis PDF
The Sea-Wolf's Daughter PDF



Microlite78



Spoiler



RetroRoleplaying
Microlite78 First Edition Lite (Second Edition NO ART) PDF



Osric



Spoiler



Brave Halfling Publishing
The Forgotten Temple of Baalzebul PDF

Dragonsfoot
Bard PDF
Half-Ogre PDF
Monster Listing PDF
The Shrine of Hecate PDF

Dunromin University Press
SM00 A Traveller's Atlas of Dunromin and the Land of the Young PDF
SM03 Cityguide to the City of Karan PDF
SM04 Gazeteer of the Land of the Young PDF
SM06 The Warren PDF
SM12 The Trials of a Young Wizard PDF
SM14 Of the Rakuli PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
A Magical Society Aggressive Ecology: The Slaver Fungus (OSRIC) PDF
A Magical Society Aggressive Ecology: The Undead Leviathan (OSRIC) PDF
Advanced Adventures 1: The Pod-Caverns of the Sinister Shroom PDF
Advanced Adventures 2: The Red Mausoleum PDF
Advanced Adventures 3: The Curse of the Witch Head PDF
Advanced Adventures 6: The Chasm of the Damned PDF
Advanced Adventures 8: The Seven Shrines of Nav'k-Qar PDF
Advanced Adventures 10: The Lost Keys of Solitude PDF
Advanced Adventures 12: The Barrow Mound of Gravemoor PDF
Advanced Adventures 13: White Dragon Run PDF
Advanced Adventures 15: Stonesky Delve PDF
Advanced Adventures 17: The Frozen Wave Satsuma PDF
Advanced Adventures 20: The Riddle of Anadi PDF
Advanced Adventures 21: The Obsidian Sands of Syncrates PDF
Advanced Adventures 23: Down the Shadowvein PDF
Advanced Adventures 24: The Mouth of the Shadowvein PDF
Advanced Adventures 26: The Witch Mounds PDF
Advanced Adventures 28: Redtooth Ridge PDF
Advanced Adventures 30: To End the Rising PDF
Malevolent and Benign PDF
Malevolent and Benign II PDF
The Halls of Arden Vul Complete PDF

First Hungarian d20 Society
Baklin, Jewel of the Seas PDF
Follow Me, And Die! Entertainment LLC
Mini Bestiary PDF

G. Hawkins
Bottomless Pit of Zorth PDF

Hellebarde Games
The Haunting of the Inn PDF

InfiniBadger Press
Double Feature Charity Module: Erik Jensen's Bonespur Glacier and Jason Paul McCartan's The Tomb of Bashyr PWYW PDF

Kort'thalis Publishing
Battle For The Purple Islands PDF
Dead God Excavation PDF
Liberation of the Demon Slayer PDF
Revelry in Torth PDF
The Islands of Purple-Haunted Putrescence PDF

Mad Martian Games
Ice Kingdoms Bestiary Compilation PDF
Ice Kingdoms Campaign Setting PDF
Ice Kingdoms Expansion Volume Two: Expanded Cultures PDF
Ice Kingdoms: The Girl With the Demon Tattoos PDF
Into the Mournwood PDF
Lair of the White Wyvern PDF
The Player's Guide to Adventurers PDF

Magique Productions
Dark Raiders of Misty Ridge PDF

Neoplastic Press
Bad Myrmidon PDF
Slaughtergrid PDF
Teratic Tome PDF

Old School Role Playing
The Throne of Skulls PDF

Sacrosanct Games
A1 Lair of the Goblin King PDF
A2 Lost Treasure of Actzimotal PDF
A3 Hunt for the Ogre Lord PDF
A4 Rise of the Bloodwolf PDF
B1 Journey to Hell PDF

Usherwood Publishing
Bone-Hilt Sword: Complete Campaign PDF

Vigilance Press
Death from Below: A World of Arkara adventure PDF
Old School Magic PDF
Old-School Psionics PDF
OSRIC Unearthed PDF
World of Arkara: Fractured Realms PDF
World of Arkara: Gazetteer of the Canterbury Isles PDF
World of Arkara: Gazetteer of the Known World PDF






Basic D&D



Spoiler



TSR


Spoiler



AC1 The Shady Dragon Inn (Basic) PDF
AC 9 Creature Catalogue PDF
AC 10 Bestiary of Dragons & Giants PDF
B1 In Search of the Unknown
B1 In Search of the Unknown PDF
B1-9 In Search of Adventure
B1-9 In Search of Adventure PDF
B2 The Keep on the Borderlands
B2 The Keep on the Borderlands PDF
B3 Palace of the Silver Princess (Orange) PDF
B3 Palace of the Silver Princess (Green) PDF
B4 The Lost City (Basic) PDF
B5 Horror on the Hill PDF
B6 The Veiled Society (Basic) PDF
B7 Rahasia (Basic) PDF
B8 Journey to the Rock (Basic) PDF
B9 Castle Caldwell and Beyond (Basic) PDF
B10 Night's Dark Terror (Basic) PDF
B11 King's Festival (Basic) PDF
Basic Set Moldvay
Basic Set Moldvay PDF
Champions of Mystara PDF
Character and Monster Assortment PDF
Companion Set
Companion Set PDF
Creature Catalog PDF
DA1 Adventures in Blackmoor PDF
DA2 The Temple of the Frog PDF
DA3 City of the Gods PDF
DA4 The Duchy of Ten PDF
Dawn of the Emperor's Thyatis and Alphatia
Dawn of the Emperor's Thyatis and Alphatia PDF
Dragon Magazine CD Archive
Dungeons and Dragons (Blue Book)
Expert Set (Cook)
Expert Set (Cook) PDF
GAZ1 The Grand Duchy of Karameikos
GAZ1 The Grand Duchy of Karameikos PDF
GAZ2 The Emirates of Ylarum PDF
GAZ3 The Principalities of Glantri
GAZ3 The Principalities of Glantri PDF
GAZ4 The Kingdom of Ierendi
GAZ4 The Kingdom of Ierendi PDF
GAZ5 Elves of Alfheim PDF
GAZ6 Dwarves of Rockhome PDF
GAZ7 The Northern Reaches PDF
GAZ8 The Five Shires PDF
GAZ9 The Minrothad Guilds
GAZ9 The Minrothad Guilds PDF
GAZ10 Orcs of Thar
GAZ10 Orcs of Thar PDF
GAZ11 The Republic of Darokin
GAZ11 The Republic of Darokin PDF
GAZ12 The Golden Khan of Ethengar PDF
GAZ13 The Shadow Elves
GAZ13 The Shadow Elves PDF
GAZ14: The Atruaghin Clans PDF
Hollow World Box Set
Hollow World Campaign Setting (Basic) PDF
HWQ1 The Milenian Scepter
HWR1 The Sons Azca PDF
HWR2 Kingdom of Nithia
HWR2 Kingdom of Nithia PDF
HWR3 The Milenian Empire
HWR3 The Milenian Empire PDF
IM1 The Immortal Storm
Immortals Set
Immortals Set PDF
In the Phantom's Wake (Basic) PDF
M1 Blizzard Pass
Master Set
Master Set PDF
Monster and Treasure Assortment sets one-three, levels 1-9
O2 Blade of Vengeance
PC1 Creature Crucible: Tall Tales of the Wee Folk PDF
PC3 Creature Crucible: The Sea People PDF
PC4 Creature Crucible Night Howlers
PC4 Creature Crucible Night Howlers PDF
Poor Wizard's Almanac
Rules Cyclopedia PDF
The Haunted Tower PDF
Wrath of the Immortals PDF
X1 Isle of Dread
X3 Curse of Xanathon
XL1 Quest for the Heartstone (Expert) PDF



3rd-Party Basic



Spoiler



Axian Spice



Spoiler



Axian Library PDF
Falkrest Abbey PDF



Cross Planes Game Studio



Spoiler



BX Ascending for Old School Essentials & Labyrinth Lord PDF



Chthonstone Games



Spoiler



EE1: Things From Beyond (Essential Enemies #1) PDF



Dreaming Gynoid



Spoiler



Blasphemy Leek PDF



Elf Lair Games



Spoiler



The Witch: A sourcebook for Basic Edition fantasy games PDF



Garske Games



Spoiler



Unholy Land PDF



Gurbintroll Games



Spoiler



Dark Dungeons PDF
Dark Dungeons X PDF



Jeremy Hart



Spoiler



Creature Feature Quarterly vol. 3 (OSE) PDF



Kent David Kelly



Spoiler



Oldskull Game Expansions Book II - 1977 Bestiary PDF
Oldskull Trolls PDF



Knight Owl Publishing



Spoiler



Arete PDF
Invasion of the Tuber Dudes PDF



Necrotic Gnome



Spoiler



B/X Essentials: Core Rules — Plain Text Edition PDF
B/X Essentials: Demihumans of Dolmenwood PDF
B/X Essentials: Monsters — Plain Text Edition PDF
Carcass Crawler: Issue 1 PDF
Carcass Crawler: Issue 2 PDF
Halls of the Blood King PDF
Holy Mountain Shaker PDF
Old-School Essentials Advanced Fantasy: Druid and Illusionist Spells PDF
Old-School Essentials Advanced Fantasy: Genre Rules PDf
Old-School Essentials Advanced Fantasy Player's Tome PDF
Old-School Essentials Advanced Fantasy Referee's Tome PDF
Old-School Essentials Advanced Fantasy Reference Booklet PDF
Old-School Essentials: Basic Rules PDF
Old-School Essentials Classic Fantasy: Monsters — Plain Text Edition RTF
Old-School Essentials Classic Fantasy: Cleric and Magic-User Spells — Plain Text Edition RTF
Old-School Essentials Classic Fantasy: Genre Rules — Plain Text Edition RTF
Old-School Essentials Classic Fantasy Referee's Screen PDF
Old-School Essentials Classic Fantasy: Rules Tome PDF
Old-School Essentials Cleric and Magic-User Spell Tracker PDF
Old-School Essentials Druid and Illusionist Spell Tracker PDF
Old-School Essentials Dungeon Time Tracker PDF
Old-School Essentials Optional Rules Checklist PDF
Old-School Essentials Purist Character Sheet PDF
Old-School Essentials Referee's Screen Inserts PDF
Old-School Essentials Rogues Gallery PDF
Old-School Essentials Underground Character Sheet PDF
Old-School Essentials Vagabond Character Sheet PDF
The B/X Rogue PDF
The B/X Warrior PDF
The Hole in the Oak PDF
The Incandescent Grottoes PDF
The Isle of the Plangent Mage PDF
The Weird That Befell Drigbolton PDF
Welcome to Dolmenwood PDF
Winter's Daughter (Old-School Version) PDF
Wormskin Issue 1 PDF
Wormskin Issue 2 PDF
Wormskin Issue 3 PDF
Wormskin Issue 4 PDF
Wormskin Issue 5 PDF
Wormskin Issue 6 PDF
Wormskin Issue 7 PDF
Wormskin Issue 8 PDF



New Big Dragon Games Unlimited



Spoiler



CC1 Creature Compendium PDF



Pacesetter Games



Spoiler



Beyond the Black Wall PDF
Grave of the Green Flame PDF
Path of the Vanished PDF
Ruins of the Red Moon PDF
Temple of Mercy PDF
Whispers of the Serpent God PDF



Planar Compass



Spoiler



Planar Compass Issue 1 PDF
Planar Compass Issue 2 PDF

Psychoda Press
25 Apparitions, Spirits, and Hauntings PDF



Random Order Creations



Spoiler



Black Pudding #1 PDF
Black Pudding #2 PDF
Black Pudding #3 PDF
Black Pudding #4 PDF
Black Pudding #5 PDF
Black Pudding #6 PDF



Sacrosanct Games



Spoiler



Westwater RPG



Singing Flame



Spoiler



Aquilus Issue 1 PDF
Night Land PDF
Xanadu (for Old-School Essentials) PDF



Stellagama Publishing



Spoiler



The Bestiary of Cryptofauna PDF



Swordlords Publishing



Spoiler



Hideous Daylight PDF
Temple of 1000 Swords PDF



The Merciless Merchants



Spoiler



The Palace of Unquiet Repose (OSE Version) PDF



The Other Side Publishing



Spoiler



Cult of Diana: The Amazon Witch for Basic Era Games PDF
The Beast Within - Basic Werewolves PDF
The Craft of the Wise: The Pagan Witch Tradition PDF
The Warlock PDF



The Tabletop Engineer



Spoiler



Delver Magazine Issue #1 - OSR Resource PDF
Delver Magazine Issue #2 - OSR Resource PDF



Third Kingdom Games



Spoiler



A Guide to Thieves' Guilds PDF
Domain Building PDF
Filling in the Blanks PDF
Hexcrawl Basics PDF
Into the Wild PDF
Into the Wild Advance Preview PDF
Lake of Abominations Ultimate Hexcrawl PDF
OSR Alternative Classes PDF
PHM Hex 48.67 -- The Shrine of Daothog PDF
PHM Issue 0 -- An Introduction to Absalom PDF
The Lake of Abominations -- Hex 17.23 PDF
The Pallid Fields -- A mini-hexcrawl in Faery PDF



ThrowiGames LLC



Spoiler



Dead Men Tell New Tales PDF



Unsound Methods



Spoiler



The High Moors (OSE) PDF






Basic OSR



Spoiler



Adventurer, Conquerer, King System 



Spoiler



Autarch
Adventurer, Conquerer, King PDF
Auran Empire Primer PDF
Axioms Issue 1 PDF
Axioms Issue 2 PDF
Axioms Issue 3 PDF
Barbarian Conquerors of Kanahu PDF
Domains at War - Battles PDF
Domains at War - Campaigns PDF
Domains at War: Troops and Terrain PDF
Dwimmermount PDF
Dwimmermount Dungeon Tracker PDF
Dwimmermount Illustration Book PDF
Dwimmermount Map Book PDF
Guns of War PDF
Lairs & Encounters PDF
Player's Companion PDF
The Sinister Stone of Sakkara PDF

Harpoon Cannon Gaming
ACKS and Crafts PDF

theskyfullofdust
Book of Lairs PDF



Basic Fantasy RPG



Spoiler



AA1 Adventure Anthology One PDF
Basic Fantasy Project PDF
Basic Fantasy Field Guide
Basic Fantasy Field Guide PDF
Basic Fantasy RPG 3e PDF
BF 0 Level Spells Supplement PDF
BF Additional Fighting Sub-Classes Supplement PDF
BF Assassins Supplement PDF
BF Barbarians Supplement PDF
BF Druid Supplement PDF
BF Equipment Emporium Supplement PDF
BF Fey Mage Supplement PDF
BF Great Way Adepts Supplement PDF
BF Jesters Supplement PDF
BF Illusionist Supplement PDF
BF Magic User Options Supplement PDF
BF Monster Conversion Supplement PDF
BF Necromancers Supplement PDF
BF New Spells Supplement PDF
BF Quasi Classes Supplement PDF
BF Rangers and Paladins Supplement PDF
BF Scouts Supplement PDF
BF Sorcerer Supplement PDF
BF Spellcrafters Supplement PDF
BF Thief Options Supplement PDF
BF1 Morgansfort PDF
BF2 Fortress, Tomb, and Tower the Glain Campaign PDF
DC1 Tales From the Laughing Dragon PDF
JN1 Chaotic Caves PDF
JN2 Monkey Isle PDF
Saga of the Giants PDF

Aegis Studios
Chandra's Haven PDF
Chandra's Haven: Ferret's Den PDF
Mystery of the Cursed Monastery PDF
The Odyssey Begins - Adventures for Odysseys & Overlords PDF
Odysseys & Overlords Game Master's Guide PDF
Odysseys & Overlords Player's Guide PDF
Odysseys & Overlords World Map PDF
Secrets of Gianthome PDF
The Idol of Bala PDF
The Shard PDF
The Sunless Depths PDF



Dark Fantasy Basic



Spoiler



Chaos Factory Books
Dark Fantasy Basic - Player's Guide PDF
Dark Fantasy Magic PDF
Teratogenicon PDF



Epic Legends



Spoiler



ViktorS
Epic Legends Basic Rules Cyclopedia PDF
Epic Legends: Expedition Into Greyland PDF
Epic Legends: Raiders & Witches PDF
Epic Legends: The Eldritch & Natural PDF



First Five Fantasy Roleplaying



Spoiler



Grimm Aramil Publishing
Chaos Cults: Bubonica PDF
First Five Fantasy Roleplaying Player's Guide PDF



Labyrinth Lord



Spoiler



Autarch
Dwimmermount PDF

Barrel Rider Games
Class Compendium PDF

Brave Halfling Publishing
Dolm River PDF
Fortress of the Mountain King PDF
Larm PDF
Return of the Mountain King PDF

Clockwork Gnome Publishing
The Virtuous and the Vile: Morithal, Lord of Unceasing Hunger PDF

Crowking Press
The Dungeon of Crows - First 28 Rooms PDF
The Dungeon of Crows 2 - Avatar of Yog Sutekhis PDF

Faster Monkey Games
In the Shadow of Mount Rotten PDF
Lesserton & Mor PDF
Re-Energizers PDF
Realm of the Technomancer PDF
Skull Mountain PDF
The Black Gem PDF
The Gyre PDF
The Hidden Serpent PDF
Wheel of Evil PDF
Wrack & Rune PDF

Fat Goblin Games
Basilisk Goggles & Wishing Wells PDF
Bestiarum_Vocabulum_Freshwater_Monsters_&_Hazards PDF
Bestiarum_Vocabulum_Monstrous_Plants PDF
Bestiarum_Vocabulum_Nagas_&_Magics PDF
Sinister Serpents: New Forms of Dragonkind PDF

Gallant Knight Games
Class Compendium PDF

Goblinoid Games
Advanced Labyrinth Lord PDF
Apes Victorious PDF
Labyrinth Lord: Revised Edition PDF
Realms of Crawling Chaos PDF
Starships & Spacemen 2e PDF
The Tomb of Sigyfel PDF

Gorgzu Games
The Towers of the Weretoads PDF

Greg Gillespie
Barrowmaze Complete PDF
Highfell PDF

Hydra Cooperative
Fever Dreaming Marlinko PDF
Hill Canton Cosmology PDF
Hill Cantons Compendium II PDF
Misty Isles of the Eld PDF
Sleeping Ursine Dunes PDF
What Ho, Frog Demons PDF

Ivanhoe Unbound
Androids, Aliens, and Aberrations PDF

James Mishler Games
Barbarian Class PDF
Demi-God Race PDF
Ghosts -- The Incorporeal Undead PDF
Gazetteer of the Olden Lands PDF
Gods, Demi-Gods, and Cults 1: Chaos Queen of Ants PDF
Hercynian Grimoire 1 PDF
Monstrous Miscellany 01 PDF
Myrkridder -- The Demonic Dead PDF
Ogres of the Olden Lands PDF
Vampires of the Olden Lands PDF

Kabuki Kaiser
Castle Gargantua PDF
Flower Liches of the Dragonboat Festival PDF
Mad Monks of Kwantoom PDF
Ruins of the Undercity PDF

Kitsune Press
The Lucanii Drift PDF

Lesser Gnome
Bird of a Feather PDF
Whisper & Venom PDF

Ludibrium Games
Kingmaker PDF

Necrotic Gnome
From the Vats PDF
Theorems & Thaumaturgy Revised Edition (No Art) PDF

New Big Dragon Games Unlimited
Petty Gods PDF
PX2 Extra: Planar Primer PDF

Noisms Games
Yoon-Suin PDF

OSRDAN Games
Divinities and Cults PDF
Divinities and Cults: Volume II PDF
Divinities and Cults: Volume III PDF

PJS
Classes of Fantasy Dwarf PDF
Classes of Fantasy Elf PDF
Classes of Fantasy Mystic PDF
Classes of Ruin PDF

Random Order Creations
Howler (LL) PDF
Rabbits & Rangers - LL PDF
Winds of the Ice Forest (LL) PDF

Red Box Vancouver
Dungeon Full of Monsters PDF

Sacrosanct Games
Classes of the Far East PDF

Sine Nomine Publishing
An Echo, Resounding: A Sourcebook for Lordship and War PDF
Black Streams Cults of Ruin PDF
Black Streams Solo Heroes PDF
Black Streams The Pacts of the Wise PDF
Black Streams The Yellow Bone Legion PDF
Red Tide PDF

Skirmisher Publishing
A Rainbow of Slimes PDF
A Rainbow of Slimes Artifacts of the Wastelands PDF
Creatures of the Tropical Wastes PDF
Creatures of the Wastelands: A Menagerie of Mutants and Mutations (Revised Edition) PDF
Creatures of the Wastelands: Habitats PDF
Creatures of the Wastelands Mutational Evolutions PDF
Creatures of the Wastelands: Random Encounters PDF
Creatures of the Wastelands: The Thrasher Gang PDF
Mutant Plant Monsters PDF
Mutation Artifacts PDF
New Golems of the Labyrinth PDF
Quantum Flux: Unique Superscience Artifacts PDF
Six Spells: Kobolds PDF
Six Spells: Monster-Making PDF
The Living Building PDF
The Ruins of Woebrook (a.k.a., Fane of the Frost God) PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #1: Artifacts, Manuals, and Toolkits PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #2: Monsters That Improve with Age PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #3: High-Tech Weapons PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #4: New Races PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #5: Domesticated Creatures PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #6: Factions PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #7: Planar Creatures & Concepts PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #8: Diseases & Medical Options PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #9: High-Tech Weapons 2 PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #10: Monsters That Improve with Age 2 PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #11: Optional Combat Rules PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #12: Parasite Mutations/Transformations PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #13: Medical Devices PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #14: Aggregates PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #15: Robots Part 1 PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #16: Robots Part 2 PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #17: Artifact Conditions PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #18: Robots Part 3 PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #19: Robots Part 4 PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #20: Mutation Modifiers PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #21: High-Tech Melee Weapons PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #22: Personal Shields PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #23: Sea Monsters PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #24: Weapon Modifications PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #25: Metamorphosis I PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #26: Energy Weapons PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #27: Metamorphosis II PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #28: Nanotechnology I PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #29: Mutualists I PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #30: Nanotechnology II PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #31: Nanotechnology III PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #32: Shapeshifters PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #33: Drugs PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #34: Plant Mutants I PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #35: Terror Weapons PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #36: Plant Mutants II PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #37: Plant Mutants III PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #38: Radiation Sickness PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #39: Unique Superscience Artifacts PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #40: New Races 2 PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #41: Alternate Forms of Radiation PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #42: Unique Superscience Artifacts II PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #43: Optional Combat Rules II PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #44: Unique Superscience Artifacts III PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #45: Mutant Dinosaurs PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #46: High-Tech Weapons 4 PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #47: Underwater Rules PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #48: Unique Superscience Artifacts IV PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #49: Unique Superscience Artifacts V PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #50: Artifact Quality PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #51: Mutated Animal/Plant Genotypes PDF
Wisdom from the Wastelands Issue #52: Nanotech Undead PDF

Small Niche Games
COA01: The Chronicles of Amherth PDF
COA02: Ghoul Keep and the Ghoul Lands PDF
COA04: Guidebook to the Duchy of Valnwall PDF

Spes Magna Games
Terrors of the Toxic Waste PDF

Studio Kortex
Ford's Faeries: A Bestiary Inspired by Henry Justice Ford PDF

Taskboy Games
The Evil of Witches Fen PDF
The Manse on Murder Hill PDF
Tranzar's Redoubt PDF

The Merciless Merchants
Tar Pits of the Bone Toilers PDF

The Other Side Publishing
The Basic Witch: The Pumpkin Spice Witch Tradition PDF

Three-Headed Monster Games
Stonehell Dungeon PDF
Stonehell Dungeon Supplement 1 Brigand Caves PDF
Stonehell Dungeon Supplement 2 Buried Secrets PDF

Through Ultan's Door
Through Ultan's Door Issue 2 PDF



Lamentations of the Flame Princess



Spoiler



Apollyon Press
On the Shoulders of Giants PDF

False Machine Publishing
Deep Carbon Observatory PDF

Grimm Aramil Publishing
Womb Cult PDF

In Search of Games
Ruinous Palace of the Metegorgos PDF

Kabuki Kaiser
Castle Gargantua PDF

Kai Pütz a.k.a Gregorius21778
Gregorius21778: 10 Demons of Hell PDF

Knight Owl Games
The Chaos Gods Come to Meatlandia PDF

Lamentations of the Flame Princess
A Red and Pleasant Land PDF
A Single, Small Cut PDF
Better Than Any Man PDF
Blood in the Chocolate PDF
Broodmother SkyFortress PDF
Carcosa PDF
Death Frost Doom PDF
Death Love Doom PDF
Dungeon of the Unknown PDF
England Upturn'd PDF
Forgive Us PDF
Frostbitten & Mutilated PDF
XXXX for Satan PDF
Hammers of the God PDF
Isle of the Unknown PDF
James Edward Raggi IV's Eldritch Cock PDF
Lamentations of the Gingerbread Princess PDF
Lamentations of the Flame Princess Grindhouse Edition PDF
LotFP Rules & Magic Full Version PDF
People of Pembrooktonshire PDF
No Rest for the Wicked PDF
No Salvation for Witches PDF
Obscene Serpent Religion 2 PDF
Qelong PDF
Scenic Dunnsmouth PDF
She Bleeds PDF
Slugs! PDF
Sounds of the Mushroom Kingdom PDF
Tales of the Scarecrow PDF
The Cursed Chateau PDF
The God That Crawls PDF
The Idea from Space PDF
The Magnificent Joop van Ooms PDF
The Monolith From Beyond Space and Time PDF
The Pale Lady PDF
The Punchline PDF
The Seclusium of Orphone of the Three Visions PDF
The Squid, the Cabal, and the Old Man PDF
Thulian Echoes PDF
Tower of the Stargazer PDF
Towers Two PDF
Veins of the Earth PDF
Vornheim City Kit PDF
Weird New World PDF
World of the Lost PDF

Melsonian Arts Council
Fever Swamp PDF
The Undercroft #6 PDF

Neoplastic Press
Bad Myrmidon PDF
Lusus Naturae PDF
Obscene Serpent Religion PDF

Nick LS Whelan
The Bloodsoaked Boudoir of Velkis the Vile PDF

Red Moon Medicine Show
Vacant Ritual Assembly 1 PDF
Vacant Ritual Assembly 2 PDF
Vacant Ritual Assembly 3 PDF
Vacant Ritual Assembly 4 PDF
Vacant Ritual Assembly 5 PDF
Vacant Ritual Assembly 6 PDF
The Stygian Garden of Abelia Prem PDF



Lavender Hack



Spoiler



Ziapelta Games
Lavender Hack: Tarantula Hawk Wasp Edition PDF



Perdition



Spoiler



Hack & Slash Publishing
Perdition PDF



Relics & Ruins



Spoiler



Random Table Games
Guests For Dinner PDF
Relics & Ruins PDF
The Curse Of Buckthorn Valley PDF



Wretched



Spoiler



The Red Room
Deviants & Dirty Deeds Issue 2 PDF
Wretched Bastards PDF
Wretched Époque PDF
World of Bastards: The Seven Bastards PDF









OD&D


Spoiler



TSR



Spoiler



Blackmoor PDF
Chainmail: Rules for Medieval Miniatures PDF
Dungeons and Dragons (Holmes Edition)
Dungeons and Dragons (White Box) PDF
OD&D Supplement I: Greyhawk PDF
OD&D Supplement III: Eldritch Wizardry PDF
OD&D Supplement IV: Gods, Demi-gods & Heroes PDF



3rd-Party OD&D



Spoiler



Bat in the Attic Games
Blackmarsh PDF

Bedrock Games
Arrows of Indra PDF

Chaosium
All the World's Monsters I PDF
All the World's Monsters II PDF
All the World's Monsters III PDF

Fen Orc
Beneath the Ruined Wizard's Tower PDF

Furious Rabbit Productions
SPACE DUNGEON Book I: Starsailors and Psionics PDF
SPACE DUNGEON Book II: Xenozoa and Uncommon Technology PDF

Hideouts and Hoodlums
Games by Scott Caspar
Supplement I National PDF

Hydra Cooperative
Strange Stars OSR Rule Book PDF
Weird Adventures PDF

Inner Ham
FANTASTIC! EXCITING! IMAGINATIVE! — Volume ONE — INNER HAM PDF
FANTASTIC! EXCITING! IMAGINATIVE! — Volume TWO — INNER HAM PDF

Magic Pig Media
Gary Vs The Monsters PDF
Stark Space PDF

Moebius Adventures
Garret's Guide to the Undead PDF
Mazes & Perils Deluxe Edition PDF

Mothshade Concepts
Men and Magic Compilation PDF

New Big Dragon Games Unlimited
CC1 Creature Compendium PDF

Night Owl Workshop
Beasties PDF

Punkrabbit Publishing
The Ghost Whale PDF

Random Table Games
Guests For Dinner PDF

Underworld Kingdom
Underworld Kingdom Volume One: Explorers of the Unknown PDF
Underworld Kingdom Volume Two - Dark Gods, Dark Magic PDF
Underworld Kingdom Volume Three - Untold Monstrosities and Eldritch Artifacts PDF

Vrot Vileknife
Terror In Flusshafen OSR Edition PDF



OSR OD&D



Spoiler



Blueholme



Spoiler



Dreamscape Design
BLUEHOLME™ Journeymanne Rules PDF
BLUEHOLME™ Prentice Rules PDF
BLUEHOLME™ Referee Repository PDF
BLUEHOLME™ The Necropolis of Nuromen PDF



Corruption



Spoiler



Thistle Games
Corruption PDF



Delving Deeper



Spoiler



Immersive Ink
Delving Deeper Ref Rules v1: The Adventurer's Handbook PDF
Delving Deeper Ref Rules v1: The Monster & Treasure Reference PDF
Delving Deeper Ref Rules v1: The Referee's Guide PDF
Delving deeper v2 The Adventurer's Handbook PDF
Delving deeper v2 The Monster and Treasure Reference PDF
Delving deeper v2 The Referee's Guide PDF

Weird Realms Games
Starfaring Exploration for Delving Deeper and OSR PDF
The Druid for Delving Deeper and OSR PDF



Engines & Empires



Spoiler



Relative Entropy Games
Engines & Empires Core Rules PDF
Engines & Empires World of Gaia Campaign Setting PDF



Gamma World



Spoiler



4e
TSR
GWQ2: All Animals Are Equal (4e) PDF

2e
TSR
GW3: The Cleansing War of Garik Blackhand PDF

1e
TSR
Gamma World (1e) PDF
Gamma World Referee's Screen and Mini-Module PDF
GW1: Legion of Gold PDF
GW2: Famine in Far-Go PDF



Mazes & Minotaurs



Spoiler



Legrand Games Studio
About Mazes & Minotaurs PDF
Aegis PDF
Against Atlantis! PDF
Atlas of Mythika: Charybdis PDF
Atlas of Mythika: KANDARIA (Mazes & Minotaurs) PDF
Atlas of Mythika: Midia (Mazes & Minotaurs) PDF
Atlas of Mythika: Rivals of the Mineans PDF
Atlas of Mythika: The Desert Kingdom PDF
Atlas of Mythika: The Land of the Sun (Mazes & Minotaurs) PDF
Atlas of Mythika: The Minean Nations PDF
Atlas of Mythika: The Untamed North PDF
Companion PDF
Creature Compendium PDF
Creature Cyclopedia PDF
Into the Woods PDF
Maze Masters Guide PDF
Miscellanea PDF
More Tales of the Middle Sea PDF
Mythic Treasures PDF
Players Manual PDF
Satyrs Unbound PDF
Tales of the Desert Kingdom PDF
Tales of the Middle Sea PDF
Triremes & Tritons PDF
Vikings & Valkyries PDF



Microlite74



Spoiler



RetroRoleplaying
Microlite74: Perilous Adventures PDF



Outré Realms: A Roleplaying Game of Weird Adventure



Spoiler



Mystic Beard Games
Outré Realms: A Roleplaying Game of Weird Adventure PDF



Spellcraft and Swordplay


Spoiler



Elf Lair Games
Spellcraft and Swordplay Basic Game PDF
Spellcraft & Swordplay Core Rulebook PDF
Spellcraft & Swordplay: Eldritch Witchery PDF
Spellcraft & Swordplay: Monstrous Mayhem PDF



Survive This!!



Spoiler



Bloat Games
DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS - Holiday Special - FREE pdf
DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS - JEFFERSONTOWN SETTING GUIDE Survive This!! PDF
DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS - Martial Arts Mayhem! PDF
DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS - Player Options & GM Guide PDF
DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS - Santa Muerte Setting Guide PDF
DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS - Survive This!! - Core Rule Book OSR RPG PDF
DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS - The Cryptid Manual - An OSR Bestiary PDF
DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS - The Ghost Hunter's Handbook - and use w/other OSR games PDF
DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS - The UFO Investigator's Handbook - and use w/other OSR games PDF
DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS - Werewolf Sourcebook & other OSR games PDF
GM Screen Inserts - Dark Places & Demogorgons PDF
SURVIVE THIS!! Fantasy - Core Rules PDF
SURVIVE THIS!! Vigilante City - Core Rules PDF
SURVIVE THIS!! Vigilante City - Into The Sewers! PDF
SURVIVE THIS!! Vigilante City - Superhero Team-Up! PDF
SURVIVE THIS!! Vigilante City - Villain's Guide PDF
SURVIVE THIS!! Zombies! 2nd Edition - Core Rule Book PDF
Vampire Sourcebook - DARK PLACES & DEMOGORGONS & other OSR games PDF



Swords & Six-Siders



Spoiler



Precis Intermedia
Lasers & Six-Siders PDF
Swords & Six-Siders PDF
Swords & Six-Siders Companion PDF
Swords & Six-Siders LoSS Conversion PDF
Swords & Six-Siders The Brewmaster's Tomb PDF



Swords & Wizardry



Spoiler



Barrel Rider Games
The Hero's Journey PDF
Untold Adventures: Deluxe Edition PDF
White Box Compendium PDF
White Box Omnibus PDF
White Star: White Box Science Fiction Roleplaying PDF
White Star Companion PDF

Bat in the Attic Games
Fantastic Wilderlands Beyonde, Revised Guidebook PDF
The Majestic Wilderlands PDF
Wilderlands of High Fantasy, Revised Guidebook PDF
Wilderlands of the Fantastic Reaches, Revised Guidebook PDF
Wilderlands of the Magic Realm, Revised Guidebook PDF

Beyond Belief Games
Black Books: Tomes of the Outer Dark PDF
Crimson Blades 2 d20 PDF

Bloat Games
WHITE BOX ZOMBIES Dark Elf Zombies - by request PDF

Cut to the Chase Games
TG1 Lost Temple of Ibholtheg PDF
TG2 Tongues of the Screaming Toad PDF
TG3 Shadow Out of Sapphire Lake PDF

Cyclopean Games
The Wondrous Hoard PDF

D101 Games
Crypts and Things Remastered PDF

d20pfsrd.com
Event Horizon PDF
Goldenrod Guide: A Guide to Swords & Wizardry Combat PDF
The Little Book of Adventuring Classes Vol. 1 PDF

Dirty Bowbe’s Roadhouse
Catpocalypse Meow PDF

DIY RPG Productions
Gathox Vertical Slum PDF
The Starrunner Kit: A Sci-Fi Space Toolkit PDF

DWD Studios
White Lies PDF
White Lies - Admin Toolkit: Class Creation Guide PDF
White Lies - Advanced Training: Hand-to-Hand PDF
White Lies - Advanced Training: Leadership PDF
White Lies - Agency Attache PDF
White Lies - Agency Uniform PDF
White Lies - Agency Wristwatch PDF
White Lies - Damage Drop Table PDF
White Lies - Operation Burning Presidents PDF
White Lies - Recon Scout PDF
White Lies - Telepath PDF

Fat Goblin Games
Maxolts_Magical_Menagerie_1 PDF

Fen Orc
White Box: Beneath the Ruined Wizard's Tower PDF

Fifth Wall Games & Miniatures
The Dragon's Secret (Dungeons of Doom edition) PDF

First Hungarian d20 Society
Castle Xyntillan PDF

Follow Me, And Die! Entertainment LLC
Mini Bestiary PDF

Frog God Games
Adventures in The Borderland Provinces PDF
Bard's Gate PDF
Black Spot PDF
Cults of the Sundered Kingdoms PDF
Cyclopean Deeps - Finch PDF
Cyclopean Deeps I PDF
Cyclopean Deeps II PDF
Dead Man's Chest PDF
Eye of Itral PDF
Fortune Hunters PDF
Grimmsgate PDF
Hex Crawl Chronicles 01 - Valley of the Hawks (SW) PDF
Hex Crawl Chronicles 02 PDF
Hex Crawl Chronicles 03 PDF
Hex Crawl Chronicles 04 PDF
Hex Crawl Chronicles 05 PDF
Hex Crawl Chronicles 06 PDF
Hex Crawl Chronicles 07 PDF
Let's Get Kraken PDF
Lighthouse of Anan-Marath PDF
MCMLXXV (1975) PDF
NLS1 – Winters Teeth PDF
NLS2 – The Raid PDF
NLS3 – The Drowned Maiden PDF
NLS4 – Oath of the Predator PDF
NLS5 – The Hidden Huscarl PDF
NLS6 – One Night In Valhalla PDF
Northlands Saga 01 - Vengeance of the Long Serpent (SW) PDF
Quests of Doom 4: A Little Knowledge PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Awakenings PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Between a Rock and a Charred Place PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Cave of Iron PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Fishers of Men PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Forgive and Regret PDF
Quests of Doom 4: Pictures at an Exhibition PDF
Quests of Doom 4: War of Shadows PDF
Rappan Athuk PDF
Rappan Athuk: Addendum 2018 PDF
Rappan Athuk: Adventures in Zelkors Ferry PDF
Rappan Athuk Bestiary PDF
Rappan Athuk Expansions I PDF
Rappan Athuk Expansions II PDF
Rappan Athuk Level 5d PDF
Rappan Athuk Player's Guide PDF
Razor Coast - Freebooters Guide (SW) PDF
Reaping at River’s End PDF
Rocky Cape PDF
Sea Kings Malice PDF
Stoneheart Valley PDF
Sword of Air PDF
Swords and Wizardry Complete PDF
Swords and Wizardry Monstrosities PDF
Tegel Manor: Bestiary (S&W) PDF
Temple of Dagon PDF
Terror at Wulf's Head PDF
The Black Monastery PDF
The Blight: TB3 Bloody Jack (S&W) PDF
The Borderlands Provinces PDF
Lost City of Barakus PDF
The Northlands Saga Complete Swords and Wizardry Edition PDF
Tome of Horrors Complete - Swords and Wizardry Edition PDF
Tome of Horrors Complete Vol. 4 PDF
Tome of Horrors Update (2018) PDF

Gallant Knight Games
Fallen Justice PDF
For Coin & Blood: Second Edition PDF
For Coin & Blood PDF
Of Beasts Brave and True PDF
Skaldic Sagas: Heroic Journeys in the Viking Age PDF
The Hero's Companion PDF
The Hero's Grimoire PDF
The Hero's Journey 2e: Character Sheet PDF
The Hero's Journey Narrator's Screen PDF
The Hero's Journey: Adventures & Interludes PDF
The Hero's Journey: Second Edition PDF

Genius Loci Games
Cartographer's Guide to the Creatures of Eira PDF
Pyramid of the Lost King PDF

HAZARD Studio
Hunter's Moon: Ghost the Machine PDF

Hydra Cooperative
Operation Unfathomable PDF
Operation Unfathomable Players' Guide PDF
Ruins & Ronin PDF

InfiniBadger Press
Little Book of Adventuring Vol. 1 PDF
The Little Book of Adventuring Classes Vol. 2 PDF

Knighthelm
White Box Tome - Arioth I [Swords & Wizardry] PDF

Kobold Press
Midgard for Swords and Wizardry PDF

Lost Pages
Chthonic Codex PDF

Magic Pig Media
Outer Space Raiders Volume 2: Aliens, Creatures & Foes PDF
Outer Space Raiders: Space Amazons PDF
Outer Space Raiders: Zeloxians PDF

MonkeyBlood Design
The City of Great Lunden PDF
The Midderlands plus Poster Maps PDF
The Midderlands Expanded PDF

Mythmere Games
Demonspore PDF
Eldritch Weirdness PDF
Eldritch Weirdness Compilation PDF
Monster Book PDF
Tomb of the Iron God

Oakum Arts Games
Star Sailors A Magical Girl Supplement For White Star RPG PDF
The Ghost Woods Adventure PDF
The Kingdom of Richard PDF

Raven God Games
Beyond the Ice-Fall PDF

Silver Bulette Publishing
Creeping Cold PDF

Skeeter Green Productions
Crypt of the Science Wizard PDF

Sleeping Griffon Productions
Battleaxes & Beasties PDF

Small Niche Games
OWB001: WWII: Operation WhiteBox PDF

Spes Magna Games
(DP 1) Goshahri: The City in a Cave PDF
(DP 2) The Bishop's Secret PDF
(DP 3) Narvon's Sinister Stair PDF
Aquatic Depths and Denizens PDF
Chance Encounters PDF
Fearsome Creatures of the Lumberwoods PDF
Gruß vom Krampus! PDF
Rantz's Fair Multitude PDF
Shallows & Sharks: Old School Fantasy Version PDF
That's a Goblin!? PDF
The Quid Novi? Collection PDF

Stormlord Publishing
The Treasure Vaults of Zadabad PDF

The Other Side Publishing
Leprechauns PDF
The Witch for Swords & Wizardry White Box PDF
The Winter Witch for Swords & Wizardry PDF
The Witch: Aiséiligh Tradition for Swords & Wizardry PDF
The Witch: Hedgewitch for the Hero's Journey RPG PDF

Three Sages Games
Gods of Wor PDF
Wor-Born #1: Atlanteans PDF

Thunderegg Productions
The Compleat Beastman Issue 01: Centaurs PDF

VOIS CVLT
Swords & Wizardry Dark PDF

Zodiac Gods Publishing
The Rising Dark Deluxe PDF
The Sun Fury Gazette PDF









OSR



Spoiler



Beyond the Wall 



Spoiler



Flatland Games
Beyond the Wall and Other Adventures PDF
Beyond the Wall - Across the Veil PDF
Beyond the Wall - Dangers Near and Far PDF
Beyond the Wall - Dwarves, Elves, and Halflings PDF
Beyond the Wall - From Distant Lands PDF
Beyond the Wall - Further Afield PDF
Beyond the Wall - Hearths and Homes PDF
Beyond the Wall - Heroes Young and Old PDF
Beyond the Wall - The Elders PDF
Beyond the Wall - The Nobility PDF
Beyond the Wall - The Village PDF
Beyond the Wall - The Wicked Dark PDF
Through Sunken Lands and Other Adventures PDF



Black Hack



Spoiler



2e
Gold Piece Publications
The Black Hack Second Edition PDF

DIY RPG Productions
Barbarians of the Ruined Earth (Special Edition Cover) PDF

Fire Ruby Designs
Golgotha PDF
Golgotha - New Player Character Classes PDF
Golgotha - The Obsidian Garden PDF
Golgotha - The War Hive PDF

Rocks and Rootes
92 Tables for The Black Hack and Other RPGs PDF

Sean Smith
The Phantasy Hack PDF

Spes Magna Games
Clever Title Using Hack & Class: The Second Edition PDF

1e
Gold Piece Publications
The Black Hack PDF

Bloat Games PDF
The Zombie Hack: SCRATCHER ZOMBIES - PWYW PDF

Chris Di Donna
The Stellar Hack - Starlite PDF

DIY RPG Productions
The Black Hack: Cyber-Hacked! PDF
The Starrunner Kit- The Black Hole Edition: A Sci-Fi Space Toolkit PDF

Dreamscape Design
Bluehack PDF

Fanged Moon Games
The Blue Lotus Hack: The Kingdoms of Varas PDF

Ivanhoe Unbound
The Kitten PDF

Just Crunch Games
From Unformed Realms PDF
The Cthulhu Hack PDF
The Cthulhu Hack Character Sheet PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Convicts & Cthulhu PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Fear of the Unknown PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Forgotten Duty PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Gamemaster's Reference PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Mother's Love PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Quickstart PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Rhan-Tegoth PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Strange Materials PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: The Dark Brood PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: The Haunter of the Dark PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Three Faces of the Wendigo PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Thro' Centuries Fixed PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Valkyrie Nine PDF
The Cthulhu Hack: Valkyrie Nine - Handouts PDF
The Dee Sanction PDF

Mystic Ages Publishing
The Basic Hack PDF

Nate Erickson
The Hunter Hack PDF

Parenthesis Press
Loot of Countless Spheres PDF

Rarr! I'm A Monster Publishing
Bladimir Bartholomew's Binder of Bestial Beasties - For The Black Hack PDF

Shattered Pike Studio
"Adventure Module A1: Beginner's Luck" PDF

Spes Magna Games
The Grimm's Fairy Hack PDF

Thunderegg Productions
Cosmic Warriors: Heaven's Mightiest PDF
Cosmic Warriors RPG PDF
Shifter Bots PDF
The Ruined Kingdom PDF

Tricky Troll Games
The Beast Hack PDF
The Beast Hack 2: Monster Madness PDF
The Beast Hack 3 PDF

Weird Realm Games
A Hack of Class PDF
The Petal Hack PDF
The Zero Edition (Zebra) Hack PDF

Zoid Enterprises
The Quack Hack PDF



Blackest of Deaths



Spoiler



Bloat Games
Scorched - An Apocalyptic Science Fiction Roleplaying Game PDF
The Blackest Space - An Interstellar Sci-Fi Survival Roleplaying Game PDF



Blood & Treasure



Spoiler



John M Stater
Blood & Treasure 2nd Edition Monsters PDF
Blood & Treasure 2nd Edition Monsters II PDF
Blood & Treasure Complete PDF
Blood & Treasure Monster Tome PDF
The NOD Companion PDF



The Bone Age



Spoiler



Gulf Road Games
The Bone Age PDF



Cairn



Spoiler



Wolf Moon Games
Thálassa PDF



Castles and Crusades



Spoiler



Troll Lords
A0 The Rising Knight PDF
A4  Assault on Blacktooth Ridge PDF
A6 Banishment & Blight PDF
A7 Beneath the Despairing Stone PDF
A8 Forsaken Mountain PDF
A9 The Helm of Night PDF
A10 The Last Respite PDF
After Winter's Dark PDF
Aihrde Fantasy Campaign Primer PDF
Amazing Adventures -- The Menace of the Serpent God PDF
Amazing Adventures Companion PDF
Amazing Adventures Demon Hunter PDF
Amazing Adventures! PDF
Amazing Adventures! Manual of Monsters PDF
Beneath the Dome PDF
Black Libram of Naratus PDF
Bluffside City on the Edge PDF
C1 Mortality of Green PDF
C2 Shades of Mist PDF
C3 Upon the Powder River PDF
C4 Harvest of Oaths PDF
C5 Falls the Divide PDF
Castellans Guide to Arms and Armor of the Early Medieval Period PDF
Castles & Crusades A Druid's Lament PDF
Castles and Crusades Aihrde Fantasy Campaign Setting PDF
Castles & Crusades Brindisium Adventures PDF
Castles and Crusades Castle Keeper's Guide to the Haunted Highlands PDF
Castles & Crusades Character Reference Sheets PDF
Castles and Crusades Classic Monsters the Manual PDF
Castles and Crusades Classic Monsters the Manual Second Printing PDF
Castles and Crusades Codex Celtarum PDF
Castles and Crusades Codex Clasccium PDF
Castles & Crusades Codex Egyptium PDF
Castles & Crusades Codex Germania PDF
Castles & Crusades Codex Nordica
Castles & Crusades Codex Nordica PDF
Castles & Crusades Codex Slavorum
Castles & Crusades Codex Slavorum PDF
Castles & Crusades Fortress of The Three PDF
Castles & Crusades Gods & Legends PDF
Castles and Crusades Martial Artist Class PDF
Castles and Crusades Monsters and Treasures 2nd Printing PDF
Castles and Crusades Monsters and Treasures 3rd Printing
Castles and Crusades Monsters and Treasures 3rd Printing PDF
Castles and Crusades Nine Worlds Saga Volume I PDF
Castles and Crusades Nine Worlds Saga Volume II PDF
Castles and Crusades Nine Worlds Saga Volume III PDF
Castles & Crusades Players Guide to Aihrde PDF
Castles and Crusades Player's Guide to the Haunted Highlands PDF
Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook 3rd Printing PDF
Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook 4th Printing
Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook 4th Printing PDF
Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook 6th Printing PDF
Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook 7th Printing PDF
Castles & Crusades Players Handbook 7th Printing (Alternate Cover) PDF
Castles and Crusades Rune Lore PDF
Castles & Crusades Universal Character Sheet PDF
Codex of Aihrde PDF
Crusader Journal 1 PDF
Crusader Journal 25 PDF
Crusader Journal 26 PDF
D1 Chimera's Roost PDF
DA1 Dark Journey PDF
Darkenfold the Expansion PDF
DB1 Haunted Highland PDF
DB2 Crater of Umeshti PDF
DB3 Deeper Darkness PDF
DB4 Dro Mandras PDF
DB5 The Conquered East PDF
DB6 Dwellers in Darkness PDF
Death in the Treklant PDF
Dragons of Aihrde Miasmal Wyrms
Dragons of Aihrde Miasmal Wyrms PDF
Free City of Eskadia PDF
Giants Rapture PDF
Goblins of Mount Shadow PDF
Heart of Glass PDF
I1 Into the Unknown Vakhund PDF
I2 Under Dark & Misty Ground Dzeebadg PDF
I3 Dogs of War Felsentheim PDF
Lost City of Gaxmoor PDF
Lure of Delusion PDF
Magnificent Miscellaneum Vol. 1 PDF
Monsters and Treasures of Airdhe
Monsters and Treasures of Airdhe PDF
Monstrous Menaces 1: Gharlidh, Grulnosc, and Rocktopus PDF
Monstrous Menaces 2: Blade Dancer, Goblin, and Tharghûl PDF
Monstrous Menaces 3: Akhlat, Oogloog, and Woodwose PDF
Monstrous Menaces 4: Hribixul, Memnech, and Quasi-Dragon PDF
Monstrous Menaces 5: Chupacabra, Felpha, and Olgoi-Khorkhoi PDF
Night of the Sprits PDF
Of Gods and Monsters PDF
Pray the Thief PDF
S1 Lure of Delusion PDF
S2 Dwarven Glory PDF
S3 The Malady of Kings PDF
S4 A Lion in the Ropes PDF
Stains Upon The Green PDF
The Giants Wrath PDF
The Golden Familiar PDF
The Long Valley PDF
The Pestilent PDF
The Umbrage Saga Wicked Cauldron
The Umbrage Saga Wicked Cauldron PDF
Tome of the Unclean PDF
Town of Kalas PDF
Troll's Tusk Vol. 7 Issue 62 PDF
U1 Shadows of the Halfling Hall PDF
U2 Verdant Rage PDF
U3 Fingers of the Forsaken Hand PDF
U4 Curse of the Khan PDF
Victorious: Evil in White City Act 1 PDF
Victorious: Hunter and Hunter Catalogue PDF
Victorious: Manifest Destiny PDF
Victorious: Phantasmagoria PDF
Victorious: Victorian Role Playing Adventure in the Age of SuperMankind PDF

Goodman Games
Castles & Crusades: Dread Crypt of Srihoz PDF
Castles & Crusades: Palace of Shadows PDF
Castles & Crusades: The Mysterious Tower PDF
Castles & Crusades: The Secret of Smuggler's Cove PDF
Castles & Crusades: The Slithering Overlord PDF

Hellebarde Games
The Haunting of the Inn PDF

Zodiac Gods Publishing
The Keepers of Lingusia PDF



Castle Oldskull



Spoiler



Kent David Kelly
1,000 Rooms of Chaos PDF
1,000 Rooms of Chaos II PDF
333 Realms of Entropy PDF
Chaotic Descriptor Table PDF
City State Encounters PDF
Dungeon Delver Enhancer (Character Creator) PDF
Game World Generator - Deluxe Edition PDF
Monsters & Treasures Level 1 PDF
Oldskull Adventure Generator PDF
Oldskull D100 NPC Generator PDF
Oldskull Dragons PDF
Oldskull Dungeon Bestiary PDF
Oldskull Dungeon Encounters Book I PDF
Oldskull Half-Ogres PDF
Oldskull Monster Generator PDF
Oldskull Plague Doctors PDF
Oldskull Treasure Trove PDF
Oldskull Tyrrhenia Map Pack PDF
The Book of Dungeon Traps PDF
The Classic Dungeon Design Guide PDF
The Classic Dungeon Design Guide II PDF
The Classic Dungeon Design Guide III PDF
The Oldskull Deck of Strangest Things PDF
The Oldskull Necronomicon PDF
The Order of the Scarlet Tabard PDF
The Pegana Mythos PDF



Chromatic Dungeons



Spoiler



Izegrim Creations
Chromatic Dungeons PDF



Crimson Blades



Spoiler



Beyond Belief Games
Crimson Blades 2: Dark Fantasy RPG PDF



Crimson Dragon Slayer



Spoiler



Kort'thalis Publishing
Alpha Blue PDF
Alpha Blue Quickie PDF
Blood Dark Thirst PDF
Cha'alt PDF
Cha'alt: Fuchsia Malaise PDF
Cha'alt Pre-Generated PDF
Crimson Escalation PDF
Dead God Excavation PDF
Girls Gone Rogue PDF
Guarding Galaxy XXX PDF
High-Stakes Q'uay-Q'uar PDF



D+D=2d



Spoiler



Letraimpressa
zauBeR (d+d=2d English Edition) PDF



Dark Albion



Spoiler



DOM Publishing
Dark Albion Cults of Chaos



Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG


Spoiler



Goodman Games
Cubicles of the Skull PDF
DCC Day #1: Shadow of the Beakmen PDF
DCC Day #2: Beneath the Well of Brass PDF
DCC Day 2020 Adventure Pack PDF
DCC Day 2021 Adventure Pack PDF
DCC Lankhmar: Masks of Lankhmar PDF
DCC Lankhmar: Patrons of Lankhmar PDF
DCC Lankhmar: Through Ningauble's Cave PDF
DCC RPG Annual PDF
DCC RPG Quick Start Rules PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #66.5: Doom of the Savage King PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #67: Sailors on the Starless Sea PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #68: People of the Pit PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #69: The Emerald Enchanter PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #70: Jewels of the Carnifex PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #71: The 13th Skull PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #72: Beyond the Black Gate PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #73: Emirikol Was Framed! PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #74: Blades Against Death PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #75: The Sea Queen Escapes PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #76: Colossus, Arise! PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #76.5: Well of the Worm PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #77: The Croaking Fane PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #77.5: The Tower Out of Time PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #78: Fate's Fell Hand PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #79: Frozen in Time PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #79.5: Tower of the Black Pearl PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #80: Intrigue at the Court of Chaos PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #81: The One Who Watches From Below PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #82: Bride of the Black Manse PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #82.5: Dragora's Dungeon PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #83: The Chained Coffin (Compiled 2nd Printing) PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #84: Peril on the Purple Planet PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #84.1: The Rock Awakens PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #84.2: Synthetic Swordsmen of the Purple Planet PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #84.3: Sky Masters of the Purple Planet PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #85: The Making of the Ghost Ring PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #86: The Hole In The Sky PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #87: Against the Atomic Overlord PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #87.5: Grimtooth's Museum of Death PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #88: The 998th Conclave of Wizards PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #88.5: Curse of the Kingspire PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #89: Chaos Rising PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #90: Dread God Al-Khazadar PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #91: Journey to the Center of Aereth PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #91.1: The Lost City of Barako PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #91.2: Lairs of Lost Agharta PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #92: Through the Dragonwall PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #92.5: Dread on Demon Crown Hill PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #93: Moon-Slaves of the Cannibal Kingdom PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #94: Neon Knights PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #95: Enter the Dagon PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #96: The Tower of Faces PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #97: The Queen of Elfland's Son PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #98: Imprisoned in the God-Skull PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #99: The Star Wound of Abaddon PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics 2013 Holiday Module: The Old God's Return PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics 2017 Convention Module: Blood for the Serpent King PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics 2017 Halloween Module: Shadow Under Devil's Reef PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics 2019 Convention Module: The Inn at Five Points PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics 2020 Convention Module: The Accursed Heart of the World-Ender PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics: Empire of the East PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Horror #1: They Served Brandolyn Red PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Horror #2: The Sinister Sutures of the Sempstress PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Horror #5: Creep, Skrag, Creep! PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Horror #6: The Web of All-Torment PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Horror #7: It Consumes! PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Horror: The Corpse That Love Built PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Judge's Screen PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #1: Gang Lords of Lankhmar PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #2: The Fence's Fortuitous Folly PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #3: Acting Up In Lankhmar PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #4: Violence for Votishal PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #5: Blasphemy and Larceny in Lankhmar PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #6: Cheating Death PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #7: A Dozen Lankhmar Locations PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #8: The Land of Eight Cities PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #9: Grave Matters PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #11: The Rats of Ilthmar PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar #12 - Mercy on the Day of the Eel PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics Lankhmar Boxed Set PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG PDF
Goodman Games 2019 Yearbook: Riders on the Phlogiston PDF
Goodman Games Gen Con 2013 Program Book PDF
Goodman Games Gen Con 2014 Program Guide PDF
Goodman Games Gen Con 2015 Program Guide PDF
Goodman Games Gen Con 2018 Program Guide B11 PDF
Mutant Crawl Classics #0: Judge's Screen PDF
Mutant Crawl Classics #1: Hive of the Overmind PDF
Mutant Crawl Classics #2: A Fallen Star For All PDF
Mutant Crawl Classics #3: Incursion of the Ultradimension PDF
Mutant Crawl Classics #5: Blessings of the Vile Brotherhood PDF
Mutant Crawl Classics #6: The Apocalypse Ark PDF
Mutant Crawl Classics #8: The Data Orb of Mankind PDF
Mutant Crawl Classics #9: The Evil of the Ancients PDF
Mutant Crawl Classics #10: Seeking the Post-Humans PDF
Mutant Crawl Classics RPG PDF
Tales From The Magician's Skull #0 PDF
Tales From The Magician's Skull #1 PDF
Tales From The Magician's Skull #2 PDF
Tales From The Magician's Skull #3 PDF
Tales From The Magician's Skull #4 PDF
Tales From The Magician's Skull #5 PDF
Tales From The Magician's Skull #6 PDF
Tales From The Magician's Skull #7 PDF
The Greatest Thieves in Lankhmar (boxed set) PDF

2 Old Guys Games
The Village of Death PDF

Black Arrow Press
Encumbrance Tracker (DCC) PDF

Cross Planes Game Studio
Foe Folio for Dungeon Crawl Classics PDF

DIY RPG Productions
Hubris: A World of Visceral Adventure PDF
Hubris: A World of Visceral Adventure- Limited Edition Cover PDF

Donn Stroud
Lesser Key to the Celestial Legion PDF

Dreaming Gynoid
Book of Scarlet Abomination PDF
Sub-ether #1 PDF

Dungeon Remixer
The Class Alphabet for DCC RPG PDF

Gongfarmer 's Local #282
2015 Gongfarmer's Almanac, consolidated edition Vols #1-6 PDF
2015 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #1 PDF
2015 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #2 PDF
2015 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #3 PDF
2015 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #4 PDF
2015 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #5 PDF
2015 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #6 PDF
2016 Gongfarmer's Almanac, consolidated edition Vols #1-8 PDF
2016 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #1 PDF
2016 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #2 PDF
2016 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #3 PDF
2016 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #4 PDF
2016 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #5 PDF
2016 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #6 PDF
2016 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #7 PDF
2016 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #8 PDF
2017 Gongfarmer's Almanac, consolidated edition Vols #1-8 PDF
2017 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #1 PDF
2017 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #2 PDF
2017 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #3 PDF
2017 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #4 PDF
2017 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #5 PDF
2017 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #6 PDF
2017 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #7 PDF
2017 Gongfarmer's Almanac, Volume #8 PDF
2018 Gongfarmer's Almanac Volume #1 PDF
2018 Gongfarmer's Almanac Volume #2 PDF
2018 Gongfarmer's Almanac Volume #3 PDF
2018 Gongfarmer's Almanac Volume #4 PDF
2018 Gongfarmer's Almanac Volume #5 PDF
2018 Gongfarmer's Almanac Volume #6 PDF
2018 Gongfarmer's Almanac Volume #7 PDF
The Gongfarmer's Almanac 2018 compiled volume PDF

Inner Ham
Monster Extractor I, for DCC (Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG) — INNER HAM PDF
Monster Extractor II - THE UN-DEAD, for DCC (Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG undead) — INNER HAM PDF
Monster Extractor III - Giants & Giant Creatures, for DCC (Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG) — INNER HAM PDF
Monster Extractor IV - Aliens & Manufactured Beings, for DCC (Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG) — INNER HAM PDF
Monster Extractor V - Deadly Monsters NOW! for DCC (Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG) — INNER HAM PDF
NIGHT SOIL #zero — for the DCC RPG (Dungeon Crawl Classics) — INNER HAM PDF
NIGHT SOIL #one — for the DCC RPG (Dungeon Crawl Classics) — INNER HAM PDF
Patrons Extraordinary: The Unpretty Preview (DCC RPG) Dungeon Crawl Classics — INNER HAM PDF

Mount Parnassus Games
The Headless Horseman PDF
The Swamp Daughters of Marshsund PDF

Orbital Intelligence LLC
2 WORM 2 FURIOUS PDF

Order of the Quill
Myassari, Patron of Birth and Decay PDF

Purple Sorcerer Games
Perils of the Sunken City (DCC RPG) PDF

Psychoda Press
25 Apparitions, Spirits, and Hauntings PDF
The Forgotten Rites of the Moldering Dead PDF

Sanctum Media
Sanctum Secorum Episode 10 Companion PDF
Sanctum Secorum - Episode #39b Companion - Appendix N(ightmares) PDF

Savage Afterworld
Dead In The Water (MCC RPG) PDF

Shield of Faith Studios
Crawling Under a Broken Moon Compilation PDF
Crawling Under a Broken Moon Zine Collection vol 1 (DCC) PDF
Maximum Mutagenesis (DCC) PDF
The Umerican Road Atlas (DCC) PDF
Twisted Menagerie Manual (DCC) PDF
Umerican Survival Guide, Delve cover (DCC) PDF

Shinobi 27 Games
Angels, Daemons & Beings Between Volume 2: Elfland Edition PDF

Stiff Whiskers Press
Dig 3 Graves PDF
Nest of Snakes PDF
Never Swallow the Worm SWP0005 PDF
Not So Fast, Billy Ray! PDF
The Malevolent Seven PDF
Weird Frontiers Judge's Screen PDF
Weird Frontiers RPG PDF
Weird Frontiers RPG - Form-fillable Character Sheet PDF
Weird Frontiers Trail Map PDF

STRAYCOUCHES PRESS
Crawl! fanzine no.1 PDF

Tuesday Night Fiend Club
Star Crawl PDF



Dungeon Gits



Spoiler



Trollish Delver Games
Dungeon Gits PDF



Dungeon Nights



Spoiler



Trollish Delver Games
Dungeon Nights PDF



Dungeons & Delvers



Spoiler



Awful Good Games
Dungeons & Delvers - Black Book PDF



Fabulous Heart of Mekron



Spoiler



Darkworm Colt Games
The Fabulous Heart of Mekron PDF



GHOST RPG - Paranormal Cases of the FBI



Spoiler



Dice Doctor Games
GHOST RPG - Paranormal Cases of the FBI PDF



HyperTellurians



Spoiler



Mottokrosh Machinations
Hypertellurians (M)Anvil Edition PDF
Solemn Scriptures of the Battle Nuns of the Mercyful Sepulcher PDF



Into the Odd



Spoiler



Bastionland Press
Electric Bastionland PDF
Electric Bastionland Free Edition PDF

DIY RPG Productions
Death is the New Pink PDF

Gallant Knight Games
Screams Amongst The Stars PDF



Knave



Spoiler



Caverns of Heresy
ROGUELAND PDF

Pretendo Games
Grave PDF

Things I Keep
Witch & Knave PDF
Witch & Knave: Daemons and other Monsters PDF



Low Fantasy Gaming



Spoiler



Pickpocket Press
Adventure Framework Collection #1 PDF
Adventure Framework Collection #2 PDF
Low Fantasy Gaming Companion PDF
Low Fantasy Gaming Deluxe Edition PDF
Low Fantasy Gaming (Original) PDF
Midlands Low Magic Sandbox Setting PDF



Microlite2020 Old School Edition Complete



Spoiler



RetroRoleplaying
Microlite2020 Old School Edition Complete PDF



The Monsters are our Heroes



Spoiler



Bloat Games
The Monsters are our Heroes PDF



Mork Borg



Spoiler



Free League Publishing
Mörk Borg English PDF

Bannerless Games
A Pestilence of Maths: A MÖRK-BORG Adventure PDF

Christian Eichhorn
The Temple of the Kraken God | A Mörk Borg AdventurePDF
The Vaults of Torment | A Mörk Borg Dungeon PDF

newyear Studios
The Box of Shadows PDF
The Bridges of Múr and the Endless Sea PDF

Philip Reed Game
Calo's Book of Monsters, A Third-Party Mörk Borg Book PDF
Tower of Scoundrels, a Third-Party Mörk Borg Adventure PDF

Reverend Uncle Bastard
Teind of Alfheim - A Mörk Borg adventure & bestiary PDF

Richard Kelly
Fisk Borg PDF

SkeletonKey Games
The Endless Demon Deck PDF
The Masticator Gate PDF



Neoclassical Geek Revival



Spoiler



Zzarchov Kowolski
Down in Yon Forest PDF
Gellarde Barrow PDF
Hark! A Wizard! PDF
Lost in the Wilderness PDF
Neoclassical Geek Revival PDF
Rampaging Monsters PDF
The City of Tears PDF
The Gem Prison of Zardax PDF
The Gnomes of Levnec PDF
The Price of Evil PDF
The Temple of Lies PDF
The Trail of Stone and Sorrow PDF
Under the Waterless Sea PDF



One Stab in the Dark



Spoiler



Tale of the Manticore
One Stab in the Dark PDF



Oubliettes, Sorcery, & Reavers



Spoiler



The RuneForge
Neon Blood - Cyberpunk Roleplaying PDF
Oubliettes, Sorcery, & Reavers PDF



Pariah



Spoiler



Atelier Hwei
PARIAH - ART FREE EDITION PDF



Quantum Engine



Spoiler



Surreal Estate Games
Lightning League (Quantum Engine) PDF



Sharp Swords & Sinister Spells



Spoiler



Gallant Knight Games
Dark Streets & Darker Secrets PDF
Sharp Swords & Sinister Spells PDF
Sharp Swords & Sinister Spells - Addendum PDF
Solar Blades & Cosmic Spells PDF

Magic Pig Media
Back Alleys PDF
The World of Skarynth PDF



Stay Frosty



Spoiler



Garske Games
Stay Frosty PDF



Tales of the Splintered Realms



Spoiler



Splintered Realms Publishing
Legends of the Splintered Realm PDF
Saga of the Splintered Realm Book 1: Core Rules PDF
Saga of the Splintered Realm Book 2: Adventures PDF
Saga of the Splintered Realm: Map Pack 1 PDF
Splintered Realms Magazine #1 PDF
Tales of the Splintered Realm Module A1: Core Rules PDF
Tales of the Splintered Realm Module B1: 49 Dungeon Denizens PDF
Tales of the Splintered Realm Module C1: Trove of Treasures PDF
Tales of the Splintered Realm Module D1: Against the Goblins PDF



The Frontier



Spoiler



One Dwarf Army
Guns of the Frontier vol. 1 PDF
Mark X Obliterator PDF
The Frontier PDF
The Frontier Companion vol. 1 PDF
The Frontier Companion vol. 2 PDF
The Frontier Companion vol. 3 PDF
The Frontier Companion vol. 4 PDF
The Frontier Starter Edition PDF
Threats of the Frontier vol. 1 PDF
Threats of the Frontier vol. 2 PDF
Threats of the Frontier vol. 3 PDF



The Nightmares Underneath



Spoiler



Red Box Vancouver
Only Monsters Here PDF
The Nameless Grimoire 1e PDF
The Nameless Grimoire 2e PDF
The Nightmares Underneath Free Edition PDF



Trophy Dark



Spoiler



Ash Game Design
Project Galileo - A Trophy Dark Incursion PDF

ATypicalFaux
The Pried Eye: A Trophy Dark Incursion PDF



Ultraviolet Grasslands and the Black City 



Spoiler



WTF Studio
Ultraviolet Grasslands and the Black City PDF



WARPLAND



Spoiler



Gavriel Quiroga
WARPLAND PDF



Wayfarers



Spoiler



Form Ye Olde Gaming Company
Wayfarers PDF



Wizards World



Spoiler



Goblinoid Games
Wizards World PDF



Wolves of God



Spoiler



Sine Nomine Publishing
Wolves of God: Adventures in Dark Ages England PDF



Woodland Warriors



Spoiler



Beyond Belief Games
Return of the Woodland Warriors PDF



Yarr! The Rules Light Pirate RPG



Spoiler



BD Games
Yarr! The Rules Light Pirate RPG PDF



Generic OSR



Spoiler



Axian Spice
Lands of Legends - Fairy PDF
Lands of Legends - Grim PDF

BROKEN SYSTEM
Broken System #000 PDF
Volume 2: Monsters & PDF

Charles Ferguson-Avery
Into the Wyrd and Wild PDF

Foreign Planets
Naively Simple Alchemy PDF

Hydra Cooperative
Lorn Song of the Bachelor PDF
Weird Adventures PDF

Multiverse Research Company PDF
Horizon Projectile Weapons Catalogue PDF

Sine Nomine Publishing
Ancalia: The Broken Towers PDF
Darkness Visible: Espionage Campaigns for Stars Without Number PDF
Dead Names: Lost Races and Forgotten Ruins PDF
Engines of Babylon PDF
Godbound PDF
Godbound: A Game of Divine Heroes (Deluxe Edition) PDF
Hard Light PDF
Mandate Archive: Martial Arts PDF
Other Dust PDF
Polychrome: Cyberpunk Adventure for Stars Without Number PDF
Relics of the Lost PDF
Scarlet Heroes PDF
Silent Legions PDF
Sixteen Sorrows: A Handbook of Calamities PDF
Sixteen Stars: Creating Places of Perilous Adventure PDF
Skyward Steel: Naval Campaigns for Stars Without Number PDF
Spears of the Dawn PDF
Stars Without Numbers PDF
Stars Without Number: Original Core Edition PDF
Stars Without Number: Revised Edition PDF
Stars Without Number: Revised GM Screen PDF
Starvation Cheap: Military Campaigns for Stars Without Number PDF
Suns of Gold: Merchant Campaigns for Stars Without Number PDF
Ten Buried Blades: An Adventure for Godbound PDF
The Codex of the Black Sun: Sorcery for Stars Without Number PDF
The Lexicon of the Throne PDF
The Smoking Pillar of Lan Yu PDF
The Storms of Yizhao: An Adventure for Godbound PDF
Worlds Without Number PDF

Skerples
Magical Industrial Revolution PDF
Tomb of the Serpent Kings - Deluxe Print Edition PDF

Svartkonst
The Devil in the Crypt PDF

The Merciless Merchants
Standoff at Sandfell Sea Fort PDF

Wolfhill Entertainment
Ghosts of Mhifteran PDF
Gnew Binston PDf
The Migmadaugh Stone PDF









NON D&D/Non d20



Spoiler



.dungeon



Spoiler



John Battle
.dungeon PDF




2d6



Spoiler



Jon Paget Roleplay
Solo Adventures - The Collection PDF



2d20



Spoiler



Modiphius
2d20 System Reference Document PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu 2d0: Halloween Horrors (FREE PDF) PDF
Conan: Adventures in an Age Undreamed Of core book PDF
Conan: Ancient Ruins & Cursed Cities PDF
Conan: d20-to-2d20 Conversion Guide PDF
Conan: Free RPG Day 2017: The Pit of Kutallu - PDF
Conan: Gamemaster Screen + Gamesmaster Toolkit - PDF
Conan: Horrors of the Hyborian Age PDF
Conan: Jeweled Thrones of the Earth PDF
Conan: Kull of Atlantis PDF
Conan: Nameless Cults PDF
Conan Player's Guide PDF
Conan the Adventurer PDF
Conan the Barbarian PDF
Conan: The Book of Skelos PDF
Conan the Brigand PDF
Conan The King PDF
Conan The Mercenary PDF
Conan The Pirate PDF
Conan The Scout PDF
Conan the Thief PDF
Conan The Wanderer Sourcebook PDF
Robert E. Howards CONAN Roleplaying Game Quickstart PDF
Bauhaus Source Book PDF
Brotherhood Source Book PDF
Capitol Source Book PDF
Cartel and Orbitals source book PDF
Cybertronic Source Book PDF
Dark Eden Campaign PDF
Dark Eden Source Book PDF
Dark Legion Campaign PDF
Dark Soul Source Book PDF
Dark Symmetry Campaign PDF
Dune - Adventures in the Imperium – Core Rulebook Standard Edition PDF
Imperial Source Book PDF
Infinity: Adventures in the Human Sphere PDF
Infinity: Aleph Supplement PDF
Infinity: Ariadna Supplement PDF
Infinity: Combined Army Sourcebook PDF
Infinity: Cost of Greed PDF
Infinity: Gamemaster's Guide PDF
Infinity: GM Screen & CODE: INFINITY — CLASSIFIED PDF
Infinity: Haqqislam Supplement PDF
Infinity: Infinity RPG Core Book PDF
Infinity: Mercenaries Sourcebook PDF
Infinity: Nomads PDF
Infinity: Panoceania PDF
Infinity: Paradiso PDF
Infinity: Quantronic Heat PDF
INFINITY RPG FREE Quickstart PDF
Infinity: Shadow Affairs Campaign PDF
Infinity: Tohaa Supplement PDF
Infinity: Yu Jing PDF
John Carter of Mars Core Rulebook PDF
John Carter of Mars Narrator's Screen + Narrator's Kit PDF
John Carter of Mars: Character and Token Card Deck PDF
John Carter of Mars: Character Sheets PDF
John Carter of Mars: Dotar Sojat Era Supplemental Rulebook PDF
John Carter of Mars: Jeddak of Jeddaks Era Supplemental Rulebook PDF
John Carter of Mars: Landscape and Location Card Deck PDF
John Carter of Mars: Legacy Map & Travel Guide PDF
John Carter of Mars: Phantoms Campaign Guide PDF
John Carter of Mars: Prince of Helium Era Supplemental Rulebook PDF
Liminal PDF
Liminal Quickstart PDF
Liminal: Beneath the Stones PDF
Liminal: Ghosts of Glencoe PDF
Liminal: Haunting House PDF
Liminal: Pax Londinium PDF
Liminal: Prodigal Son PDF
Liminal: Repairer of Reputations PDF
Liminal: Shadow to the Light PDF
Luna & Freelancers source book PDF
Mishima Source Book PDF
Mutant Chronicles 3rd Edition Roleplaying Game PDF
Mutant Chronicles Players' Guide PDF
Mutant Chronicles Universal Index PDF
Mutants & Heretics PDF
Star Trek Adventures: A Forest Apart PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Alpha Quadrant Supplement PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Beta Quadrant Supplement PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Call Back Yesterday PDF
Star Trek Adventures Command Division Supplement PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Core Book PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Deep Space Nine Characters PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Ends and Means PDF
Star Trek Adventures: GM Screen PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Gravity of the Crime PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Hard Rock Catastrophe PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Klingon Core Rulebook PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Nest in the Dark PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Next Gen Characters PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Operations Division Supplement PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Remnants PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Science Division Supplement PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Stolen Liberty PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Starter Set PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Strange New Worlds PDF
Star Trek Adventures: The Original Series Characters PDF
Star Trek Adventures: These Are the Voyages PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Tribble Player Character (FREE) PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Trouble on Omned III PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Voyager Characters PDF
Venusian Apocalypse PDF
Whitestar Source Book PDF

ELH
Andromeda: A Mission Compendium for Star Trek Adventures PDF
Hurricane: A Mission Compendium for Star Trek Adventures PDF
Pandora's Box: A Mission Compendium for Star Trek Adventures PDF

Red Scar Publishing
Devil's Run the Roleplaying Game (2d20-SWADE) PDF



3Deep



Spoiler



PPM
3Deep (2nd Edition) PDF



4C



Spoiler



Seraphim Guard
4C Super Teams Super Bases PDF



7th Sea



Spoiler



2e
John Wick Presents
7th Sea: Core Rulebook (Second Edition) PDF
7th Sea: Crescent Empire PDF
7th Sea: Heroes & Villains PDF
7th Sea: Lands of Gold and Fire PDF
7th Sea: Nations of Théah, Volume 1 PDF
7th Sea: Nations of Théah, Volume 2 PDF
7th Sea: Pirate Nations PDF
7th Sea: The New World PDF
The Sword of Kings PDF

Explorer's Society
Ghosts of the 7 Seas PDF
Tarnished Iron PDF

1e
AEG
7th Sea Game Master's Guide PDF
7th Sea Player's Guide PDF
Cathay Jewel of the East PDF
Church of the Prophets PDF
Crescent Empire PDF
Heroes, Villains, and Monsters
Heroes, Villains, and Monsters PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 1: Pirate Nations PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 2: Avalon PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 3: Montaigne PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 4: Eisen PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 5: Castille PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 6: Voddace PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 7: Ussura PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 8: Vendel and Vesten PDF
Waves of Blood PDF



12



Spoiler



Grognardia Games
Thousand Suns: Rulebook PDF

Rogue Games Inc.
Colonial Gothic: Adventure PDF
Colonial Gothic Bestiary PDF
Colonial Gothic Defeated Dead PD
Colonial Gothic: Gamemaster PDF
Colonial Gothic: Gazetteer PDF
Colonial Gothic: Lovecraft PDF
Colonial Gothic: New France PDF
Colonial Gothic Organizations: The Templars PDF
Colonial Gothic Rulebook 3rd Edition PDF
Colonial Gothic: Secrets PDF
Colonial Gothic: Settings PDF
Colonial Gothic: The French & Indian War PDF
Colonial Gothic: The Grimoire PDF
Colonial Gothic: The Legend of Sleepy Hollow PDF
Colonial Gothic: The Player Companion PDF
Embraced PDF
Fairyland PDF
Flames of Freedom: Beginnings PDF
Pashuvanam's Lush PDF
Shadow, Sword and Spell Basic PDF
Shadow, Sword and Spell Expert PDF
Shadow, Sword and Spell Gamemaster PDF
Shadow, Sword and Spell Player PDF
The Stew PDF



24XX



Spoiler



Pretendo Games
2400: Emergency Rules PDF
2400: Inner System Blues PDF
2400: Orbital Decay PDF
24XX SRD PDF



+One System



Spoiler



Wet Ink Games
Never Going Home PDF
Never Going Home: Blood on the Snow PDF
Never Going Home: Bones in the Dust PDF
Never Going Home: Book of Whispers PDF
Never Going Home Character Sheet PDF
Never Going Home: Once More Unto the Breach PDF
Never Going Home: Tears in the Sea PDF
Never Going Home: Tome of Corrupted Beasts PDF



Aberrant



Spoiler



Onyx Path Publishing
Aberrant: Church of Michael Archangel PDF
Aberrant: Elites PDF
Aberrant: Fear and Loathing PDF
Aberrant Players Guide PDF
Aberrant: Project Utopia PDF
Aberrant: ReignofEvil.com PDF
Aberrant Rulebook PDF
Aberrant Storytellers Screen PDF
Aberrant: Teragen PDF
Aberrant: The Directive PDF
Aberrant: Underworld PDF
Aberrant Worldwide: Phase I PDF
Aberrant Worldwide: Phase II PDF
Aberrant: XWF PDF
Aberrant: Year One PDF
Exposé: Aberrants PDF



Aces & Eights



Spoiler



Kenzer & Co.
Aces & Eights: Bad Day at Buena Roca PDF
Aces & Eights: Fool's Gold PDF
Aces & Eights: Ghost Town PDF
Aces & Eights: Rustlers & Townsfolk PDF
Aces & Eights: Shootist's Guide PDF
Aces & Eights: Trouble on the Sequoyah Star PDF
Judas Crossing PDF
Rustlers & Townsfolk: Judas Crossing edition PDF



Active Exploits Diceless Roleplaying



Spoiler



Precis Intermedia
Active Exploits Diceless Roleplaying PDF



Advanced Fighting Fantasy



Spoiler



Arion Games
Advanced Fighting Fantasy 2e PDF
Beyond the Pit PDF
Blacksand PDF
Creatures of Mishna PDF
Crooked King's Cup PDF
Crown of Kings PDF
Demons of Doom PDF
Heroes Companion PDF
Inn of Lost Hope PDF
Out of the Pit PDF
Return to the Pit PDF
Rough Guide to the Pit PDF
Spellbook PDF
Stellar Adventures PDF
Stellar Adventures Starship Catalogue PDF
Stellar Adventures Weapons and Armour Catalogue PDF
The Floating Dungeon of Varrak Aslur PDF
The Kaladarian Response PDF
The Titan Herbal PDF
Titan PDF
Travels in Arion PDF
Warlock of Firetop Mountain PDF

Khare City of Traps
Out of the Pit
Shamutanti Hills
The Seven Serpents
The Spellbook FMR

Axes & Orcs
Ætherjack’s Almanac Numbers One Through Six (Troika! Compatible!) PDF

Dark Forests Press
The City of the Red Pox PDF

Deeply Dapper Games
A Bug's Guide To The Shimmer PDF

Ember + Ash
So You've Been Thrown Down A Well PDF

Horseshark Games
The House of the Red Doors - Troika PDF

Ian Wooley
Axes & Orcs Compendium: Volume Two: Science-Fantasy Potpourri Backgrounds (Troika! Compatible!) PDF

Jen Kap
Leafpunk (TROIKA Compatible) PDF

Josh Hittie
Cosmic Science Fantasy Troika! Backgrounds PDF

Melsonian Arts Council
Acid Death Fantasy PDF
Fronds of Benevolence PDF
Slow Sleigh to Plankton Downs PDF
Troika! Initiative Cards PDF
Troika! Numinous Edition PDF
Very Pretty Paleozoic Pals: Permian Nations PDF

Orbital Intelligence LLC
Necrotic Edifices of Iron and Moon; the depth of time untold (TROIKA COMPATIBLE) PDF
Terror of the Stratosfiend #1 : TROIKA! Edition PDF
Terror of the Stratosfiend #1.5 : TROIKA! Edition PDF
Terror of the Stratosfiend #2 : TROIKA! Edition PDF

R. Rook Games
Chronicles of The Spacejammer, Vol I: Spacejamming Freebooters for Troika! PDF

Technical Grimoire Games
Bones Deep PDF



Adventure



Spoiler



Onyx Path Publishing
Adventure



Adventurers!


Spoiler



GRAmel
Adveturers! PDF
Gothica PDF



Adventures in Oz


Spoiler



F. Douglass Wall Publishing
Adventures in Oz PDF
Adventures in Oz Character Pack PDF



Aegean



Spoiler



we evolve
Aegean Adventures PDF
Aegean Quick Start PDF



Aerial Battles



Spoiler



A and A Games
Aerial Battles 1939-1945 PDF



Aether



Spoiler



Silver Gryphon Games
Aether Core Rule Book PDF
Zombacalypse PDF



Affiliates



Spoiler



Anglo-Canadian Games
Affiliates Player's Guide PDF



After Collapse



Spoiler



Shadow Fusion
A.C.: AFTER COLLAPSE BASIC RULES PDF



Afterverse



Spoiler



Afterverse
Afterverse Core Book PDF



Against the Dark Yogi



Spoiler



Tab Creations
Against the Dark Yogi: Mythic India Roleplaying PDF



Against the Darkmaster



Spoiler



Open Ended Games, Inc.
Against the Darkmaster Core Rules PDF



Age of the Tempest



Spoiler



Tornado
Age of the Tempest - Sword of the High King FULL SET PDF



AGE System



Spoiler



Green Ronin
Abzu's Bounty PDF
Adventures in Aldea: The Sixth Beast PDF
Aldis: City of the Blue Rose PDF
Blue Rose Narrator's Kit PDF
Blue Rose: The AGE RPG of Romantic Fantasy PDF
Dragon Age Game Master's Kit PDF
Dragon Age RPG Core Rulebook PDF
Dragon Age RPG Quick Start Guide PDF
Dragon Age: Blood in Ferelden PDF
Duty Unto Death PDF
Fantasy AGE Basic Rulebook PDF
Fantasy AGE Bestiary PDF
Fantasy AGE Encounters: Children's Crusade PDF
Fantasy AGE Encounters: Drive for Justice PDF
Fantasy AGE Encounters: Menace from the Mines PDF
Five and Infinity: Chapter 1 - Hunting Night PDF
Modern AGE Basic Rulebook PDF
Modern AGE Companion PDF
Modern AGE Enemies & Allies PDF
Modern AGE Game Master's Kit PDF
Modern AGE Missions: Warflower PDF
Modern AGE RPG Quickstart PDF
Modern AGE: Quickstart PDF
Six of Swords PDF
The Expanse Roleplaying Game PDF
The Expanse RPG Game Master's Kit PDF
The Expanse RPG Quickstart PDF
The Expanse: Salvage Op PDF
Threefold PDF
Titansgrave: The Ashes of Valkana PDF
Titansgrave: The Hermit's Road PDF

Kobold Press
Midgard Bestiary for AGE System Vol. 1



The Agency



Spoiler



Realms Publishing
The Agency PDF



Agone



Spoiler



Multisim Publishing
Agone
Agone the Grimoire



Al-Shir Ma



Spoiler



Imaginary Empire
Al-Shir Ma PDF



Alas Vegas


Spoiler



Magnum Opus Press
Alas Vegas PDF



All Flesh Must Be Eaten



Spoiler



Eden Studios
All Flesh Must Be Eaten Revised PDF
Atlas of the Walking Dead PDF
Book of Archetypes PDF
Dungeons and Zombies PDF



ALONe



Spoiler



Larcenous Designs, LLC
ALONe: A Solo Game Engine BETA PDF



Alonge Games



Spoiler



Austin Ramsay
Alone In The House PDF



Altais



Spoiler



Parhelia Games
Altais: Age of Ruin PDF



Altus Adventum Fantasy RPG



Spoiler



Sacrosanct Games
Altus Adventum 2nd Ed Rulebook PDF
Altus Adventum Core Rulebook PDF
A1 Lair of the Goblin King PDF
A2 Lost Treasure of Actzimotal PDF
A3 Hunt for the Ogre Lord PDF
A4 Rise of the Bloodwolf PDF
B1 Journey to Hell PDF



Amazing Tales



Spoiler



Amazing Tales
Amazing Tales, complete kids' RPG PDF
Amazing Tales: The Charity Adventure Compilation PDF
A Very Rainy Day PDF
Black Jack's Curse PDF
Cantina Crisis PDF
Captain Cadava's Treasure PDF
Forsaken Crypt of the Serpent Master PDF
Into the Bomb PDF
Of Dragons and Dwarves PDF
Princess Melody and the Spider Witch
Robotop Rescue PDF
Sailing the Upside Down Sea PDF
Station Obscura PDF
The Birthday Party PDF
The Megarathi Mission PDF
The Race to the Rock PDF
The Tadley Wyrm PDF
The Tower of Frost PDF
The Warlock of the Ruins PDF
The Witch and the Willow PDF
Under Alien Seas PDF
Vick and Caw's Cunning Plan PDF



Amber Diceless



Spoiler



Precis Intermedia
Lords of Olympus Diceless RPG PDF



Angel



Spoiler



Eden Studios
Angel PDF
Director's Screen PDF



Ankur: Kingdom of the Gods



Spoiler



Chris Miller Games (CMG)
Ankur: Kingdom of the Gods PDF



Annalise



Spoiler



NDP Designs
Annalise Final Edition PDF



Apocalypse Prevention Inc.



Spoiler



Third Eye Games
API Demon Codex: Lochs PDF
API Worldwide Canada PDF
API Worldwide Europe PDF
Apocalypse Prevention, Inc. 2nd Edition PDF
Apocalypse Prevention Inc. PDF



Apocalypse World



Spoiler



Lumpley Games
Apocalypse World 2e PDF
Apocalypse World PDF

Adrian Thoen
Impulse Drive PDF
The Outpost - A Ship playbook for Impulse Drive PDF
The Pioneer - A Ship playbook for Impulse Drive PDF

Black Armada
Bite Marks PDF

Blake Ryan
Don't pay the Ferryman PDF

Brabblemark Press
MASHED: A Korean War MASH RPG PDF

Brazen Inky Diva Games
Eaten By The Rich - A Monster of The Week Mystery PDF
Frosty Reception - A Monster of The Week Mystery PDF
Honey, I Shrunk The Hunters - A Monster of The Week Mystery PDF
Running Out Of Time - A Monster of The Week Mystery PDF

Buried Without Ceremony
Monsterhearts PDF
Monsterhearts 2 PDF
Misty Harbor PDF

Bully Pulpit Games
The Warren PDF
The Warren - Predator Cards PDF

Dreamlord Press
City of Judas PDF

Eric Bright
African Mythology Flavor Pack (for the Ironsworn system) PDF
Ironsmith PDF
Ironsmith: African Mythology Flavor Pack (Softcover) PDF
Ironsmith: Flavor Packs PDF
Ironsmith: Foes PDF
Ironsmith: Indian/Hindu Mythology Flavor Pack (Softcover) PDF
Ironsmith: Japanese Mythology Flavor Pack (Softcover) PDF
Ironsmith: Norse Mythology Flavor Pack (Softcover) PDF
Ironsmith: South American Mythology Flavor Pack (Softcover) PDF
Japanese Mythology Flavor Pack (for the Ironsworn system) PDF
South American Mythology Flavor Pack (for the Ironsworn system) PDF

Evil Hat Productions LLC
Monster of the Week PDF
Monster of the Week: Tome of Mysteries PDF
Thirsty Sword Lesbians PDF

Fiddleback Productions
Transit: The Spaceship RPG, "Ghost Ship" PDF

Firestorm Ink
We Used to be Friends: Ashcan Edition PDF

Flatland Games
ACTION MOVIE WORLD: First Blood PDF

GRAmel
All Heads Are Off PDF
It’s still Sparta! PDF

Gregor Vuga
Sagas of the Icelanders PDF

Hedgemaze Press
Girl Underground PDF

Jordan Palmer
Arcana Academy PDF

Magpie Games
Bluebeard's Bride PDF
Bluebeard's Bride: Book of Rooms PDF
Cartel Ashcan Edition PDF
Halcyon City Herald Collection: A Masks Supplement PDF
Masks: A New GenerationPasión de las Pasiones: Ashcan Edition PDF
Masks: A New Generation (Phone Edition) PDF
Secrets of A.E.G.I.S.: A Masks Supplement PDF
The Ward: Acute Care Edition PDF
Unbound: A Masks Supplement PDF
Undying PDF
Urban Shadows PDF
Urban Shadows: Dark Streets PDF
Velvet Glove: Notebook Edition PDF

Mikko Karttunen
Blightburg PDF

Monkeyfun Studios, LLC
Bedlam Hall PDF

Moth Lands
The Hollow PDF

ndp design
World Wide Wrestling Roleplaying Game PDF

Newstand Press
Flying Circus - Core Rulebook PDF

One Seven
Bootleggers PDF

Porcupine Publishing
Malandros PDF
Poor Amongst the Stars PDF

Practical Fox
Beat the Boss PDF

Redgate and Wolf
Welcome to the Hereafter Hotel - A Monster of the Week Mystery PDF

S.M. Noble
Starhold: a Space-Themed Survival Horror TTRPG PDF

Samjoko Publishing
The Veil: Cascade Post-Cyberpunk Roleplaying PDF
The Veil: Cyberpunk Roleplaying Powered by the Apocalypse PDF
The Veil: Inheritance QuickStart PDF
Uncanny Echo: 10 Supernatural Games Powered by the Apocalypse PDF

Sanguine Productions
ABYSS - Action Horror Role-Play PDF

Shawn Tomkin
Ironsworn PDF
Ironsworn: Delve PDF
Ironsworn Lodestar (Reference Guide) PDF

Sixpence Games
Fear of the Unknown Quickstart PDF

Stephanie Bryant
Threadbare RPG PDF

Storyweaver
Deniable PDF
Deniable Treatment - Doubtful Truths PDF
Deniable Treatment - The Agents from A.U.N.T.I. PDF

The Gauntlet
Brindlewood Bay PDF
Hearts of Wulin PDF
The Between PDF
The Between: Ghosts of El Paso PDF

The GM's Table
Van Helsing's Creature Codex Vol1 - A Monster of the Week Bestiary PDF
Van Helsing's Creature Codex Vol2 - Vampires PDF

Thunderegg Productions
The Compleat Beastman Issue 01: Centaurs PDF

Tritonis Games
Bury Mary: The Great Lich's Bake Off PDF

UFO Press
Free From the Yoke PDF
Legacy: Generation Ship (Worlds of Legacy 1) PDF
Legacy: Godsend (Worlds of Legacy 3) PDF
Legacy Life Among the Ruins PDF
Legacy: Life Among the Ruins 2nd Edition PDF
Legacy: Life Among the Ruins 2nd Edition Quickstart - Non-Compliant PDF
Legacy: Life Among the Ruins - The Engine of Life Supplement PDF
Legacy: Life Among the Ruins – End Game Supplement PDF
Legacy: Primal Pathways (Worlds of Legacy 2) PDF
Legacy: Rhapsody of Blood (Worlds of Legacy 4) PDF
Legacy: Wasteland Almanac PDF
Legacy: Worldfall (Worlds of Legacy 5) PDF
Mysthea Legends of the Borderlands: The Bitter March - FREE Quickstart PDF
Rhapsody of Blood: Terra Incognita PDF
Titanomachy: Legacy 2nd Edition Quickstart PDF

Unfortunate Words Publishing
The Tribe: Humanity's Last Hope PDF

W.H. Arthur
Magical Cleanup Service PDF

W.M. Akers
Comrades: A Revolutionary RPG PDF

Wheel Tree Press
The Sword, The Crown, and The Unspeakable Power PDF



Aquellare



Spoiler



Nocturnal Media
Aquellare PDF



ARC



Spoiler



momatoes
ARC: Doom Tabletop RPG PDF



Arcanis



Spoiler



Paradigm Concepts
Arcanis RPG PDF



Arcanum



Spoiler



ZiLa Games
Arcanum 30th Anniversary Edition PDF



Archives of the Sky



Spoiler



Aaron A. Reed
Archives of the Sky PDF



Argor FRPG



Spoiler



Draken Games
Mini-Game Compendium 2 PDF



Armageddon



Spoiler



Eden Studios
Armageddon PDF
Enemies Archived PDF

Myrmidon Press
Armageddon



Army of Darkness RPG



Spoiler



Eden Studios
Army of Darkness RPG PDF



Ars Magica



Spoiler



5e
Atlas Games
Against the Dark PDF
Ancient Magic PDF
Antagonists PDF
Apprentices PDF
Art & Academe PDF
Ars Magica PDF
Between Sand & Sea: Mythic Africa PDF
City & Guild PDF
Covenants PDF
Dies Irae PDF
Faith and Flame PDF
Fallen Fane PDF
Grogs PDF
Guardians of the Forest PDF
Hedge Magic PDF
Hermetic Projects PDF
Hooks PDF
Houses of Hermes: Mystery Cults PDF
Houses of Hermes: Societates PDF
Houses of Hermes: True Lineages PDF
Lands of the Nile PDF
Legends of Hermes PDF
Lords of Men PDF
Magi of Hermes PDF
Mythic Locations PDF
Realms of Power: Divine PDF
Realms of Power: Faerie PDF
Realms of Power: Infernal PDF
Realms of Power: Magic PDF
Rival Magic PDF
Sundered Eagle PDF
Tales of Mythic Europe PDF
Tales of Power PDF
The Broken Covenant of Calebais PDF
The Church PDF
The Contested Isle PDF
The Cradle and the Crescent PDF
The Lion and the Lilly PDF
The Living Covenant PDF
The Mysteries
The Mysteries PDF
Thrice-Told Tales PDF
Through the Aegis PDF
Transforming Mythic Europe PDF

4e
Atlas Games
Ars Magica
Ars Magica PDF
Kaballah Mystic Judaism
The Dragon and the Bear PDF
The Wizard’s Grimoire
Triamore
Ultima Thule Mystic Scandinavia
Ultima Thule Mystic Scandinavia PDF

3e
White Wolf
Ars Magica
Ars Magica PDF
Deadly Legacy
Faeries
Mistridge
Tribunals of Hermes Iberia
Tribunals of Hermes Rome
Tribunals of Hermes Rome PDF

2e
Atlas Games
South of the Sun PDF
Tales of the Dark Ages



Art of Wuxia



Spoiler



DwD Studios
Art of Wuxia Core Rules PDF
Art of Wuxia: Condition Deck PDF
Art of Wuxia: Destiny Deck PDF
Art of Wuxia: Initiative Deck PDF
Art of Wuxia: White Breath Cave PDF



Artesia Adventures in the Known World



Spoiler



Archaia Studio Press
Artesia Adventures in the Known World PDF



AssassinX



Spoiler



EN Publishing
AssassinX PDF



Atomic Highway



Spoiler



Radioactive Ape Designs
Atomic Highway - Post Apocalyptic Roleplaying PDF
Irradiated Freaks PDF



Avenngrail



Spoiler



Castle Theory Games
Avenngrail - Volume 1 PDF



Axiom Null RPG



Spoiler



Make Believe Games
I AM ZOMBIE: Field Manual PDF



Axon Punk



Spoiler



Wrong Brothers Gaming
Axon Punk: Overdrive - Gamebook PDF



Babylon



Spoiler



Shukamu Press
Babylon On Which Fame and Jubilation Are Bestowed (2nd Edition) PDF



Baker Street



Spoiler



Fearlight Games
Baker Street Casebook #1: Roleplaying in the World of Sherlock Holmes PDF
Baker Street Casebook #2: Missions from Mycroft PDF
Baker Street Casebook #3: Strange Cases & Distant Places PDF
Baker Street: Roleplaying in the world of Sherlock Holmes PDF
Baker Street: Sherlock by Gaslight PDF



Barbarians of Lemuria



Spoiler



Beyond Belief Games
Barbarians of Lemuria Legendary Edition PDF

Filligree Forge
Barbarians of Lemuria Mythic Edition PDF

Garnett Elliott
Wyrd Sails PDF
Wyrd Sails: Free Preview PDF

Power Glyph Studio
Heroes of Hellas PDF



Barbarians Versus



Spoiler



Mystic Ages Publishing
Barbarians Versus PDF



BASH!



Spoiler



Basic Action Games
Awesome Powers Volume 1 Elemental Powers PDF
Awesome Powers Vol. 2 Mechanical Powers PDF
Awesome Powers Vol. 3 Spatial Powers PDF
Awesome Powers Vol. 4 Force & Gravity Powers PDF
Awesome Powers Vol. 5 Mental Powers PDF
Awesome Powers Vol. 6 Tech Powers PDF
Awesome Powers Vol. 7 Fortune Powers PDF
Awesome Powers Vol. 8 Inner Strength & Intense Training Powers PDF
Awesome Powers Vol. 9: Hyper Speed and Time Powers PDF
Awesome Powers Vol. 12: Powerhouse and Matter Manipulation Powers PDF
BAM! Basic Action Magazine 1 PDF
BAM! Basic Action Magazine 2 PDF
BAM! Basic Action Magazine 3 PDF
BAM! Basic Action Magazine 4 PDF
BAM! Basic Action Magazine 5 PDF
BAM! Basic Action Magazine 6 PDF
BASH! Basic Action Super Heroes PDF
BASH! Fantasy Edition PDF
BASH! Fantasy: Grimoire of Magic PDF
BASH! Sci-Fi Edition PDF
BASH! Ultimate Edition PDF
Comic Character Cavalcade #1 PDF
Comic Character Cavalcade #2 PDF
Crook Book #1 PDF
Five Minutes to Midnight PDF
To Stand Together PDF
Viva La GorillaVolution! PDF

Hazard Studios
The A.D.E.L. File PDF
TYPE Casting: Cosmic Crusaders PDF
TYPE Casting: Mind Force PDF
TYPE Casting: Street Tough PDF

Radioactive Ape Designs
ION GUARD - BASH! edition PDF

Skirmisher Publishing
Krampus & His Minions (Five Monsters for BASH) PDF
Krampusnacht: Night of the Krampus! (BASH) PDF
Men & Monsters of the Aegean PDF
Player's Guide to the Aegean PDF
The Forgotten Children (Five Heroic Characters for BASH) PDF
The Kinder (Four Villainous Characters for BASH) PDF

Soultaker Studios
Adversaries: The Dirty Dozen (BASH) PDF



Battlelords of the 23rd Century



Spoiler



23rd Century Productions, LLC
Battlelords of the Twenty-Third Century, 6th Edition PDF
Battlelords - Condemned PDF
Battlelords - Uncle Ernie's Minions of Doom PDF



Battle Century G



Spoiler



Gimmick Man
Battle Century G PDF



BattleTech



Spoiler



Catalyst Game Labs
A Time of War Battletech RPG PDF
A Time of War Companion PDF
A Time of War GM Screen PDF
A Time of War Quick-Start Rules PDF
BattleTech: Adventures: Empires Aflame PDF
BattleTech: Adventures: Necromo Nightmare PDF
BattleTech: Adventures: War of the Tripods! PDF
BattleTech: Era Report 3052 PDF
BattleTech: Era Report: 3062 PDF
BattleTech: Era Report: 3145 PDF
Classic BattleTech RPG PDF
Classic BattleTech Universe Book PDF
Combat Equipment PDF
ComStar Sourcebook PDF
Core Rulebooks Primer PDF
Field Manual: Crusader Clans PDF
Field Manual: Mercenaries Revised PDF
Field Manual: Warden Clans PDF
House Kurita: The Draconis Combine PDF
House Marik PDF
House Steiner: The Lyran Commonwealth PDF
Interstellar Players PDF
MechWarrior: Destiny PDF
Periphery (1st Edition) PDF
Quick-Start Rules: Classic BattleTech PDF
Shattered Sphere PDF
Star League PDF



Beak, Feather, & Bone



Spoiler



Possible Worlds Games
Beak, Feather, & Bone PDF



Beast Hunters RPG



Spoiler



Berengad Games
Beast Hunter RPG PDF



The Beast of Limfjord



Spoiler



Peril Planet
The Beast of Limfjord PDF



Beast the Primordial



Spoiler



Onyx Path Publishing
Beast Player's Guide PDF
Beast: Building a Legend PDF
Beast: The Primordial PDF
Night Horrors: Conquering Heroes PDF
Ready-Made Characters (Beast: the Primordial) PDF



Beat to Quarters



Spoiler



Omnihedron Games
Beat to Quarters PDF



Belonging Outside Belonging



Spoiler



Buried Without Ceremony
Dream Askew / Dream Apart PDF



Best Left Buried


Spoiler



SoulMuppet Publishing
Best Left Buried: Cryptdigger's Guide To Survival PDF



Betmal



Spoiler



Dog Soul Publishing
Betmal The Gate of Tishula PDF



Beyond the Fence, Below the Grave



Spoiler



T AKW
Beyond the Fence, Below the Grave PDF



Beyond the Supernatural



Spoiler



Palladium
Beyond the Supernatural PDF
Beyond the Supernatural 2e PDF



The Black Iron



Spoiler



FeralGamersInc
The Black Iron - Grimdark Fantasy RPG PDF



Black Mass



Spoiler



Will jobst
Black Mass PDF



Black Seven



Spoiler



Zero Point Information
Black Seven PDF



The Black Spot



Spoiler



Grasshopper Games
The Black Spot PDF



Black Void



Spoiler



Modiohius
BLACK VOID: FREE Quickstart PDF
Black Void: The Flight from Salvation Square - (FREE) PDF



Bladestorm



Spoiler



ICE
Bladestorm Bestiary



Bliaron



Spoiler



Northern Realms
Bliaron 2nd Edition PDF



Blight of the Living Dead



Spoiler



UKG Publishing
Blight of the Living Dead PDF



Blood Dawn



Spoiler



SSDC, Inc.
Blood Dawn PDF



Blood Games II



Spoiler



Better Mousetrap Games
Blood Games II PDF
On Her Majesty's Secret Service PDF
Outremer PDF



Blood and Bronze


Spoiler



Cyclopean Games
Blood & Bronze: Rules PDF



Blue Planet



Spoiler



2e
Biohazard Games
Ancient Echoes: A Sourcebook For Cetacean Characters PDF
Blue Planet v2 Moderator's Guide PDF
Blue Planet v2 Player's Guide PDF
First Colony: The City of Haven Campaign Sourcebook PDF
Fluid Mechanics: Technology in the World of Blue Planet PDF
Frontier Justice: Crime and Law Enforcement in the World of Blue Planet PDF
Natural Selection: A Guide to the Ecology of Poseidon PDF

1e Biohazard Games
Access Denied PDF
Archipelago: A Guide To The Islands Of Blue Planet (First Edition) PDF
Blue Planet Rulebook (First Edition) PDF



Brave New World



Spoiler



AEG
Bargainers PDF
Brave New World PDF
Covenant PDF
Crescent City PDF
Defiants PDF
Delta Prime PDF
Evil Unlimited PDF
Glory Days PDF
Ravaged Planet PDF



Bro Hunters



Spoiler



Exploding Rogue
Bro Hunters PDF



Broken Gears



Spoiler



CURS Publishing
Broken Gears PDF



Broken Shield



Spoiler



Gunnar Roxen
Broken Shield 2.0 Deluxe Edition PDF



BRP



Spoiler



Chaosium
Advanced Sorcery PDF
Basic Roleplaying PDF
Blood Tide Black Sails and Dark Rituals PDF
M PDF
agic WorldMythic Iceland PDF
Nephilim PDF

Design Mechanism
Lyonesse: Fantasy Roleplaying Based on the Novels by Jack Vance PDF

DwD Studios
Art of Wuxia Core Rules PDF
Art of Wuxia: Condition Deck PDF
Art of Wuxia: Destiny Deck PDF
Art of Wuxia: Initiative Deck PDF
Art of Wuxia: White Breath Cave PDF


FrostByte Books
Circles of Steel PDF

Nocturnal Media
Aquellare PDF

Open Ended Games, Inc.
Against the Darkmaster Core Rules PDF



Buffy the Vampire Slayer RPG



Spoiler



Edent Studios
Buffy the Vampire Slayer RPG Revised Rulebook PDF
Character Journal PDF
Director's Screen PDF
Monster Smackdown PDF
Slayer's Handbook PDF
The Magic Box PDF



Bulletproof Blues



Spoiler



Kalos Comics
Bulletproof Blues PDF
Evangelists Of Mars PDF



Bust: Explosive Roleplaying



Spoiler



Cold Blooded Gamers
Bust: Explosive Roleplaying PDF



Cabal



Spoiler



Corone Design
Cabal PDF



Call of Catthulhu



Spoiler



callofcathulhu.com
Call of Catthulhu PDF
Call Of Catthulhu, Book I: THE NEKONOMIKON, the Book of Cats PDF
Call Of Catthulhu, Book II: UNAUSSPRECHLICHEN KATZEN, the Cat Herder's Guide PDF



Call of Cthulhu



Spoiler



Arc Dream Publishing
Delta Green: A Night at the Opera PDF
Delta Green: A Victim of the Art PDF
Delta Green: Agent Dossier PDF
Delta Green: Agent's Handbook PDF
Delta Green: Control Group PDF
Delta Green: Down in the Delta PDF
Delta Green: Extremophilia PDF
Delta Green: Future/Perfect, Part 1 PDF
Delta Green: Future/Perfect, Part 2 PDF
Delta Green: Handler's Guide PDF
Delta Green: Kali Ghati PDF
Delta Green: Lover in the Ice PDF
Delta Green: Need to Know PDF
Delta Green: Sweetness PDF
Delta Green: The Complex PDF
Delta Green: The Last Equation PDF
Delta Green: The Way It Went Down PDF
Old Ones Rising PDF
The Unspeakable Oath 21-25 PDF

Chaosium
Call of Cthulhu 7th Edition Conversion Guidelines PDF
Call of Cthulhu 6th Edition PDF
Call of Cthulhu 5th Edition
Creature Companion
Cthulhu by Gaslight PDF
Complete Dreamlands 4th Edition
Dead Light PDF
Does Love Forgive? PDF
Gateways to Terror PDF
H.P. Lovecraft's Dreamlands PDF
Halloween Horror PDF
Horror on the Orient Express PDF
Malleus Monstrorum PDF
Malleus Monstrorum - Cthulhu Mythos Bestiary PDF
Masks of Nyarlothotep PDF
Mysteries of Ireland PDF
Mysteries of the Raj PDF
Pulp Cthulhu (7th edition Call of Cthulhu) PSD
Ravenar Sagas PDF
Reign of Terror PDF
Secrets of Kenya PDF
Secrets of Morocco PDF
Secrets of Tibet PDF
Shadows of Yog-Sothoth PDF
Spawn of Azathoth PDF
Tatters of the King
Tatters of the King PDF
Terror Australis PDF
Terror Australis - 2nd Edition PDF
The Lightless Beacon PDF
The Miskatonic Collection – Volume 1 - Arkham Sanitarium Forms PDF
The Miskatonic Collection – Volume 2 – City of Arkham Forms PDF
The Miskatonic Collection – Volume 3 – Evidence Folder PDF
The Miskatonic Collection – Volume 4 – Medical Forms PDF
The Miskatonic Collection – Volume 5 – Miskatonic University PDF
The Miskatonic Collection – Volume 6 – Telegrams PDF
The Two-Headed Serpent PDF

Cthulhu Reborn
APOCTHULHU RPG Core Rules PDF
APOCTHULHU Terrible New Worlds PDF
Convicts & Cthulhu PDF
Convicts & Cthulhu: The Misery Archive PDF
Convicts & Cthulhu: Ticket of Leave #1 PDF
Convicts & Cthulhu: Ticket of Leave #2 PDF
Convicts & Cthulhu: Ticket of Leave #3 PDF
Convicts & Cthulhu: Ticket of Leave #4 PDF
Convicts & Cthulhu: Ticket of Leave #5 PDF
Convicts & Cthulhu: Ticket of Leave #6 PDF
Geoff Gillan's The Machine King PDF
Geoff Gillan's The Past Is Doomed PDF
Penelope Love's Porphyry & Asphodel PDF
Mark Morrison's Deadwave PDF

Cubicle 7
Agent's Handbook PDF
Black Bag Jobs PDF
Cthulhu Britannica PDF
Cthulhu Britannica: Avalon - The County of Somerset PDF
Cthulhu Britannica: Folklore PDF
Cthulhu Britannica London Boxed Set PDF
Cthulhu Britannica: Shadows Over Scotland PDF
Cthulhu Britannica London: The Curse of Nineveh PDF
Cthulhu Britannica London: The Journal of Campbell Thompson PDF
Cthulhu Britannica London: The Journal of Neve Selcibuc PDF
Cultists Under the Bed PDF
God Game Black PDF
License to Summon PDF
The Ballad of Bass Rock PDF
The Laundry RPG PDF
The Mythos Dossiers PDF
World War Cthulhu: Europe Ablaze PDF
World War Cthulhu: The Darkest Hour PDF

Drakat Games
Eldritch Fauna PDF
Eldritch Flora PDF
The Green Book of Murthock PDF

Golden Goblin Press
Island of Ignorance PDF
Tales of the Crescent City PDF

Goodman Games
Age of Cthulhu 3: Shadows of Leningrad PDF
Age of Cthulhu 5: The Long Reach of Evil PDF
Age of Cthulhu 6: A Dream of Japan PDF

Marco Carrer
The mad priest PDF

Miskatonic Repository
A Lark in a Cage PDF
Branches of Bone - A Viking Age Cthulhu Dark Ages Scenario PDF
Call of Cthulhu 7e & Pulp NPC Sheets PDF
Cinematic Environs: Survival [Call of Cthulhu Edition] PDF
Devilarium: Shepherd of Moths - a Zgrozy supplement PDF
For One Night Only: A Brief Brush With Chaos PDF
Legs PDF
Refractions of Glasston PDF
The Kirkwood Farmhouse Investigation PDF
The Prisoner's Dilemma PDF
Whistleblower - Time RIP 2 PDF

Modiphius
Achtung! Cthulhu: Assault on the Mountains of Madness PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Guide to North Africa PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Guide to the Eastern Front PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Guide to the Pacific Front PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Investigator's Guide PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Keeper's Guide PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Terrors of the Secret War PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Three Kings - Revised Edition PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Trellborg Monstrosities - Call of Cthulhu PDF

New Comet Games
Call of Cthulhu: A Time For Sacrifice PDF

Pagan Publishing
Delta Green PDF

Sentinel Hill Press
The Arkham Gazette #2 PDF
The Arkham Gazette 3 PDF

Super Genius Games
A Peculiar Pentad PDF
Midnight Harvest PDF
Snows of an Early Winter PDF

Stygian Fox
A Lens of Darkness PDF
Afterlives Classic Cthulhu PDF
Autophagia PDF
Fear's Sharp Little Needles PDF
Hudson & Brand, Inquiry Agents of the Obscure PDF
I Want To Play PDF
Nakuko PDF
Nightmare on the Necropolis Express PDF
The Book of Contemporary Magical Places PDF
The Book of Contemporary Magical Things PDF
The Dark Forest PDF
The Mark of Evil PDF
The Things We Leave Behind PDF
Thorston, The Shunned Town On The Dee PDF



Capes & Cowls



Spoiler



Newcastle Games
Capes & Cowls PDF



Capes, Cowls Villains Foul



Spoiler



Soultaker Studios
Adversaries: Mercenaries, Spies &.... (CC&VF) PDF



Camp Pleasant



Spoiler



Angry Hamster Publishing
Camp Pleasant PDF



Campfire Memories



Spoiler



Wasteland of Enchantment Games
Campfire Memories PDF



Carbyne Jungle



Spoiler



Nor Cal Mythos Entertainment PDF
Carbyne Jungle PDF



Cartoon Action Hour



Spoiler



Spectrum Games
CAH:S3 -- The Complete Guide to Warriors of the Cosmos PDF
CAH:S3 -- Crusaders of Sarillon PDF
CAH:S3 -- Dark Brigade PDF
CAH:S3 -- FLAG Force PDF
CAH:S3 -- Galactic Heroes PDF
CAH:S3 -- Game Master Screen Inserts PDF
CAH:S3 -- Hexslinger PDF
CAH:S3 -- Infinivaders PDF
CAH:S3 -- Iron Wolves PDF
CAH:S3 -- Punk Rock Saves the World PDF
CAH:S3 -- The Mighty Mirror Masters PDF
CAH:S3 -- The Paranormal Entities of Holiday Present PDF
CAH:S3 -- Wasteland 2010 PDF
Cartoon Action Hour: Season 3 rulebook PDF



Castle Falkenstein


Spoiler



R. Talsorian Games
Castle Falkenstein PDF
Comme il Faut PDF
Firearms and Margarine PDF
Memoirs of Auberon of Faerie PDF
Sixguns and Sorcery PDF
Steam Age PDF
The Black Lady of Brodick Castle PDF
The Book of Sigils PDF
The Lost Notebooks of Leonardo daVinci PDF

Fat Goblin Games
Castle Falkenstein: The Black Lady of Brodick Castle: An Adventure Entertainment PDF
Curious Creatures PDF
The Six-Sided Variations PDF
The Tarot Variation PDF
Variations on the Great Game PDF



Cavaliers of Mars



Spoiler



Onyx Path Publishing
A Festival of Blades: A Cavaliers of Mars Jumpstart PDF
Cavaliers of Mars Core Rulebook PDF
Esoterica of Mars PDF



Changeling the Dreaming


Spoiler



Onyx Path Publishing
C20 Book of Freeholds PDF
C20 Concordia Map PDF
C20 Kithbook: Boggans PDF
C20 Player's Guide PDF
C20 Ready Made Characters PDF
Changeling: The Dreaming 20th Anniversary Edition PDF
Changeling: The Dreaming 20th Anniversary Storyteller's Screen PDF
World of Darkness 20th Anniversary Character Sheets PDF
Yours to Keep: A Changeling: The Dreaming 20th Anniversary Edition Jumpstart PDF

Storytellers Vault
Past is Prologue PDF



Changeling the Lost


Spoiler



2e
Onyx Path Publishing
Changeling: the Lost Second Edition PDF
Hearts on Trial: Changeling the Lost Second Edition Jumpstart PDF
Oak, Ash, and Thorn: The Changeling: The Lost Second Edition Companion PDF

1e
White Wolf
Autumn Nightmares PDF
Changeling the Lost PDF
Dancers in the Dusk PDF
Goblin Markets PDF
Lords of Summer PDF
Night Horrors: Grim Fears PDF
Ready-Made Player Characters (Changeling: The Lost) PDF
Rites of Spring PDF
Storyteller Screen PDF
Swords at Dawn PDF
Winter Masques PDF

Storyteller's Vault
Alice in Terrorland PDF



Chernobyl Mon Amour



Spoiler



PRS
Chernobyl Mon Amour PDF



Chill



Spoiler



3e
Growling Door Games, Inc.
Monsters PDF

2e
Mayfair Games/Martin Caron
Chill Introductory Insert PDF
Chill Second Edition PDF
Horrors of North America PDF
Lycanthropes PDF
Things PDF
Vampires PDF
Voodoo PDF



Chimera RPG



Spoiler



The Welsh Piper LLC
The Chimera RPG Core Rules PDF



Chivalry and Sorcery



Spoiler



Brittannia Game Designs Ltd
Anderia PDF
Armourers Companion PDF
Character Generator PDF
Character Sheet - C&S 5e PDF
Chivalry & Sorcery 5th edition GM Screen PDF
Chivalry & Sorcery, 5th Edition PDF
Chivalry & Sorcery 4th Edition PDF
Creag Hill PDF
Dragon Reaches of Marakush PDF
Dwarves' Companion PDF
Elves' Companion PDF
Goblins, Orcs & Trolls PDF
Knights Companion PDF
Land of the Rising Sun PDF
Nightwalkers PDF
Player Aid Pack - C&S 5th Edition PDF
Quickstart Rules, 5e C&S PDF
Swords and Sorcerors PDF
The Art of Chivalry & Sorcery PDF
Treachery PDF
Treason PDF
Where Heroes Fear to Tread PDF



Chomp



Spoiler



Zombie Dog Games
CHOMP! A Zombie Apocalypse Role Playing Game PDF



Chronica Feudalis



Spoiler



Cellar Games
Chronica Feudalis PDF



Chronicle System



Spoiler



Green Ronin
A Song of Ice and Fire Campaign Guide: A Game of Thrones Edition PDF
A Song of Ice and Fire Chronicle Starter PDF
A Song of Ice and Fire Roleplaying Tablet Edition PDF
A Song of Ice and Fire Roleplaying: A Game of Thrones Edition PDF
Chronicle of Sorcery PDF
Desert Threats PDF
Dragon's Hoard PDF
Mountain Terrors PDF
Night's Watch PDF
Out of Strife, Prosperity PDF
Spark to Powder PDF
Wedding Knight PDF
Woodland Creatures PDF



Chronicles of Ramlar



Spoiler



White Silver Publishing
Adversaries & Allies PDF
Chronicles of Ramlar Game Master's Screen PDF
Chronicles of Ramlar Player's Guide PDF
Chronicles of Ramlar World Guide PDF
Something Wicked Stirs PDF
The Devouring Library PDF



Chronofields



Spoiler



Streaming Consciousness Studios, LLC
Chronofields Haunting Fields PDF



Chuubo's Marvelous Wish-Granting Engine



Spoiler



Jenna Katerin Moran
Chuubo's Marvelous Wish-Granting Engine PDF
Fortitude: by the Docks of Big Lake PDF
Fortitude: the Glass-Maker's Dragon PDF
Fortitude: the Legendary 139 PDF
The Chuubo's Marvelous Wish-Granting Engine RPG Halloween Special PDF
The Techno Player's Guide (for the Chuubo's Marvelous Wish-Granting Engine RPG) PDF



City of Mist



Spoiler



Son of Oak Game Studio PDF
City of Mist Case: Broken Glass PDF
City of Mist Case: Carnival of Machines PDF
City of Mist Case: Killing Her Softly PDF
City of Mist District: Independence PDF
City of Mist District: La Colonia de Sombras PDF
City of Mist District: Tourist Trap PDF
City of Mist: 'Yellow Pages' Quick Reference Sheets PDF
City of Mist: All-Seeing Eye Investigations Starter Set PDF
City of Mist: Don't Believe The Truth PDF
City of Mist: If Dreams Could Kill PDF
City of Mist: Location Maps PDF
City of Mist: MC Screen PDF
City of Mist: MC Toolkit PDF
City of Mist: Player's Guide PDF
City of Mist: Quick Start Rules PDF



Clown Helsing



Spoiler



Planarian
Clown Helsing PDF



Clink RPG


Spoiler



Sigil Stone Publishing
Clink RPG PDF



Cold City



Spoiler



Contested Ground Studios
Cold City V 1.1 PDF



Cold Steel Wardens



Spoiler



Blackfall Press LLC
Cold Steel Wardens Roleplaying in the Iron Age of Comics PDF



Colonial Gothic



Spoiler



Rogue Games
Colonial Gothic: Adventure PDF
Colonial Gothic Bestiary PDF
Colonial Gothic: Defeated Dead PDF
Colonial Gothic: Gamemaster PDF
Colonial Gothic: Gazetteer PDF
Colonial Gothic: Lovecraft PDF
Colonial Gothic: New France PDF
Colonial Gothic Organizations: The Templars PDF
Colonial Gothic Rulebook 3rd Edition PDF
Colonial Gothic: Secrets PDF
Colonial Gothic: Settings PDF
Colonial Gothic: The French & Indian War PDF
Colonial Gothic: The Grimoire PDF
Colonial Gothic: The Legend of Sleepy Hollow PDF
Colonial Gothic: The Player Companion PDF
Flames of Freedom: Beginnings PDF



Corvid Court



Spoiler



Gila RPGs
Corvid Court PDF



Conspiracy X



Spoiler



2e
Eden Studios
Conspiracy X 2.0 PDF
The Conspiracies Sourcebook PDF
The Extraterrestrials Sourcebook PDF
The Paranormal Sourcebook PDF

1e
Eden Studios
Aegis Handbook PDF
Cryptozoology PDF
Forsaken Rites PDF
Sub Rosa PDF
The Hand Unseen: The Black Book Sourcebook PDF

New Millennium Entertainment
Conspiracy X



Contenders


Spoiler



Prince of Darkness Games PDF



Cornerstone RPG


Spoiler



Sigil Stone Publishing
Cornerstone Fantsy PDF
Cornerstone RPG - Basic PDF



Corporation


Spoiler



Brutal Games
Cities of Gold PDF
Corporation Core Rules PDF
Corporation GM (Moderators) Screen PDF
Gate 22 - A Corporation RPG Mission PDF
Grab the Cache PDF
Incorporated Volume 1 PDF
Incorporated Volume 2 PDF
Killer Instinct PDF
Machines of War PDF
Odessa Cache - Corporation Adventure PDF
The Dragon Awoken PDF
The Eastern Bank PDF
The Mind Unbound PDF
Trainings List PDF



Cortex



Spoiler



Blackwing Productions
Fantasy Roleplaying An Omnibus of Opponents PDF

Dead Gentlemen Productions LLC
Demon Hunters Roleplaying Game PDF

Margaret Weis Productions
Cortex System RPG PDF
Firefly Echoes of war: wedding Planners PDF
Marvel Heroic Roleplaying: Basic Game PDF
Serenity Roleplaying Game PDF
Smallville High School Yearbook PDF
Smallville Roleplaying Game PDF
Smallville Watchtower Report PDF
Supernatural Adventures PDF
Supernatural Guide to the Hunted PDF
Supernatural RPG PDF
Supernatural the Hunt Begins PDF

Tim Bannock
Head Shot! Zombie Apocalypse Action Roleplaying PDF



Covenant



Spoiler



Realms Publishing
Covenant PDF



Coyote & Crow



Spoiler



Coyote & Crow LLC
Coyote & Crow Core Rulebook PDF



Crime-Frightners



Spoiler



Games 4 Geeks
Crime-Frightners PDF





Spoiler



Mana Project Studio
Cowboy Bebop Roleplaying Game - Playtest Document PDF



Cowboy BebopCrimson Blades



Spoiler



Beyond Belief Games
Crimson Blades 2: Dark Fantasy RPG PDF



Crimson Exodus



Spoiler



Radical Approach
Crimson Exodus 2e PDF



Cryptomancer



Spoiler



Land of NOP LLC
Cryptomancer PDF



Cthonian Highways



Spoiler



Ironspine
Chthonian Highways (Beta) PDF



Cthulhu Dark



Spoiler



Thieves of Time
Cthulhu Dark PDF



Cthulhu Nights



Spoiler



Micro RPG
Cthulhu Nights PDF



CthulhuTech



Spoiler



Wildfire
Cthulhutech
Cthulhutech PDF



Cursebrand Chronicles



Spoiler



Promethium Books
Cursebrand Chronicles - Core Edition PDF



Cyberpunk



Spoiler



R. Talsorian Games
Bartmoss' Brainware Blowout PDF
Blackhand's Street Weapons 2020, first edition PDF
Chrome Compilation: Cyberpunk Style Guides 1 & 2 PDF
Chrome Compilation: Cyberpunk Style Guides 3 & 4 PDF
Cybergeneration: The 2nd Edition PDF
Cyberpunk 2.0.2.0. PDF
Cyberpunk v.3 PDF
Deep Space PDF
Ecofront PDF
Edgerunners Inc. PDF
Eurosource Plus PDF
Eurotour: Danger & Death on a Euro-Rock Tour PDF
Firestorm: Shockwave PDF
Firestorm: Stormfront PDF
FlashPak PDF
Home of the Brave PDF
Land of the Free PDF
Listen Up You Primitive Screwheads PDF
MediaFront PDF
Neo Tribes PDF
Night City PDF
Pacific Rim PDF
Protect & Serve PDF
Rache Bartmoss' Guide to the Net PDF
Rockerboy PDF
Rough Guide to the UK PDF
Solo of Fortune PDF
VirtualFront PDF
When Gravity Fails PDF
Wild Side PDF



Cypher System



Spoiler



Monte Cook Games
A Player's Guide to Ptolus PDF
Ashes of the Sea FREE Numenera Quickstart Rules and Adventure PDF
Beyond All Worlds PDF
Book M PDF
Building Tomorrow PDF
Cat's Meow: A One Page Adventure for the Cypher System PDF
Cypher System Character Portfolio PDF
Cypher System Rulebook PDF
Discover Your Destiny PDF
Enchiridion of the Path PDF
Escape from the Jade Colossus PDF
Expanded Worlds PDF
Explorer's Keys PDF
Forgetting Doomsday PDF
Godforsaken PDF
Gods Beyond: Converting Gods of the Fall for Numenera and The Strange PDF
Gods of the Fall PDF
In Alternate Dimensions PDF
In Strange Aeons: Lovecraftian Numenera PDF
Injecting the Weird PDF
Into the Deep PDF
Into the Night PDF
Into the Outside PDF
Into the Violet Vale PDF
Invisible Sun PDF
Invisible Sun Prop-Crafting Kit PDF
Jade Colossus PDF
Love and Sex in the Ninth World PDF
Maps of the Ninth World PDF
Maps of the Ninth World 2 PDF
Ninth World Bestiary 2 PDF
Ninth World Bestiary 3 PDF
Ninth World Guidebook PDF
Numenera PDF
Numenera Character and Creature Standups PDF
Numenera Character Portfolio PDF
Numenera Destiny PDF
Numenera Discovery PDF
Numenera Player's Guide PDF
Ohunkakan: The Living Myths PDF
Predation PDF
Priests of the Aeons PDF
Ptolus Character Portfolio for Cypher System PDF
Secrets of Silent Streets PDF
Shadewalker PDF
Skein of the Blackbone Bride PDF
Slaves of the Machine God PDF
Stay Alive! PDF
Strange Creatures of the Ninth World PDF
Taking the Narrative by the Tail Technology Compendium: Sir Arthour’s Guide to the Numenera PDF
Teratology PDF
The Devil's Spine PDF
The Hideous Game PDF
The Nightcraft PDF
The Ninth World Bestiary PDF
The Octopi of the Ninth World PDF
The Spire of the Hunting Sound Quickstart Adventure PDF
The Stars Are Fire PDF
The Strange Corebook PDF
The Thief, the Clave, and the Ultimatum PDF
The Way of the Dinosaur: Converting Predation for Numenera and The Strange PDF
Torment: The Explorer's Guide PDF
Unmasked PDF
Voices of the Datasphere PDF
Vortex PDF
We Are All Mad Here PDF
Weird Discoveries PDF
When Worlds Collide: Converting Numenera and The Strange PDF

Dread Unicorn Games, LLC
The Sun Below: City on the Edge PDF

Full Moon Media
Shotguns & Sorcery: Encounter Cards PDF
Shotguns & Sorcery: Miners & Mobsters PDF
Shotguns & Sorcery: Monsters & Mean Streets PDF
Shotguns & Sorcery: The Player's Guide PDF
Shotguns & Sorcery: The Roleplaying Game PDF

Legendary Television Studios
Carnival Row RPG PDF



D2



Spoiler



Fabled Worlds
BEAN! The D2 RPG Second Edition PDF



D6



Spoiler



West End Games
Alien Recognition Guide
d6 Adventure PDF
d6 Adventure Locations PDF
d6 Fantasy PDF
d6 Fantasy Creatures PDF
d6 Fantasy Locations PDF
d6 Space PDF
d6 Space Ships PDF

AISP
Alone in Troll Caverns PDF
Spells for Sterling PDF
Swords for Sterling PDF

Arion Games
Sorcerors of Ur-Turuk PDF

Avalon Game Company
Astral Empires the Roleplaying Game Core Rules PDF

Hollow Wanderer
Expedition to a Bleak Heaven PDF

Jason Richards Publishing
Breachworld RPG PDF

Khepera Publishing
d6 Powers PDF
Mythic D6: Bastion PDF

Nomadic Delirium Press
The Ephemeris Species Compendium PDF

Precis Intermedia
Bloodshadows PDF

Sigil Stone Publishing
Micropend6 RPG PDF

Tomb of Nyarlathotep Games
Horrors From the Tomb PDF



D6xD6



Spoiler



Lester Smith Games
     D6xD6 B-Movie Madness PDF
     D6xD6 Chambers 'n' Chimaeras* PDF
     D6xD6 Invasion of the Saucer People PDF
     D6xD6 RPG A Cowboy on Mars World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Athena Voltaire World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Baker Street Irregulars PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Big Trouble in Little Canton World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Blackout World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Code Breakers World Setting PDF
D6xD6 RPG Core Book PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Critical Dawn World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Crossover World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Dark Angel World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Dark Fagara: Age of the Orc World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Empires of Steam & Rust World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Expanded Edition PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Gargoyle Knight World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Into the Depths Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Jessie Shimmer World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Khitus - Dragon Kings World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Noir Vigilantes PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Peter and the Monsters World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Psionic Pentalogy World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Shotguns & Sorcery World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG The Fear the Light World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG Watershed World Setting PDF
     D6xD6 RPG World of Eolan PDF
     D6xD6 RPG World of The Ancient PDF
     D6xD6 RPG World of the Seventh Crown PDF
D6xD6 RPG World of the Touchstone PDF
D6xD6 Tales from the Terror Tomb PDF

DLB3
Don't Look Back: Conspiracy Horror Role-Playing PDF



D13 RPG



Spoiler



Lester Smith Games
D13 RPG PDF



Daemonologie



Spoiler



Six Planes Games
Daemonologie: Field Guide PDF



Damnatus



Spoiler



Mundos Infinitos
Damnatus: Cardiorexis (ENGLISH) PDF



Dangerous Times



Spoiler



Michael Bacon
Dangerous Times PDF



The Dark Eye



Spoiler



Ulisses Spiele
A Goblin More or Less PDF
Aventuria Almanac PDF
Aventuria Bestiary PDF
Aventuria Map Set PDF
Character Sheets Pack PDF
Conspiracy of Mages PDF
Emperor of Thieves PDF
Figure Flats PDF
GM Screen and Inns & Taverns PDF
Kibakadabra PDF
Revelations from Heaven PDF
The Dark Eye - Core Rules PDF
The Molted Serpent PDF
The Thorwal Drum PDF
The Vampire of Havena PDF
Witch's Dance PDF



Dark Fantasy of Sundrah



Spoiler



Scaldcrow Games
Dark Fantasy of Sundrah Core Rulebook PDF



Darkfast Dungeons



Spoiler



Okum Arts
     Darkfast Dungeons Expansion Set One: Realm Of Shades PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons Expansion Set Two: Steam & Sword PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons Props Set One: Forgotten Tombs PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons Props Set Two: Lost Treasures PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons Props Set Two: Lost Treasures PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons: Dragons & Dwarf Mecha PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons: Dungeon Monsters Set One PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons: Dungeon Monsters Set Two PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons: Eldritch Mythos Innsmouth PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons: Eldritch Mythos Monsters PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons: Loathsome Fishmen PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons: Mice & Rats PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons: Mice & Rats Set Two PDF
     Darkfast Dungeons: New Heroes PDF
     Save The Day Advanced Rulebook PDF
     Save The Day: Basic Rules PDF
     Save The Day: Heroes and Villains Set One PDF
     Save The Day: Heroes and Villains Set Two PDF
     Save The Day: Heroes and Villains Set Three PDF
     Save The Day: Heroes and Villains Set Four PDF
     Team Canada: A Save The Day Adventure  PDF
     The Ghost Woods Adventure PDF
     The Kingdom of Richard PDF
     Vile Villains PDF
     Vile Villains Paper Minis Set One PDF
     Vile Villains Paper Minis Set Two PDF
     Vile Villains Paper Minis Set Three PDF
     Vile Villains Paper Minis Set Four PDF
     Vile Villains Two PDF



Dead Cleveland



Spoiler



Amalara Game Studio
Dead Cleveland PDF



Dead Friend



Spoiler



Ghostly Rituals
Dead Friend: A Game of Necromancy PDF



Dead Inside RPG



Spoiler



Atomic Sock Monkey
Imago Deck PDF



Dead Reign



Spoiler



Palladium Books
Dead Reign RPG PDF
Dead Reign Sourcebook 1: Civilization Gone PDF
Dead Reign Sourcebook 2: Dark Places PDF



Dead Teenager RPG



Spoiler



Creepy Doll Studios
Dead Teenager RPG



Deadlands



Spoiler



Pinnacle Entertainment
Reloaded
Deadlands Classic and Reloaded Conversion Guide PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: All the Purty Little Horses PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Blood Drive 1-Bad Times on the Goodnight PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Blood Drive 2-High Plains Drovers PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Blood Drive 3-Range War! PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Design Diary 1 PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Ghost Towns PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: GM Screen Inserts PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Grim Prairie Trails PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Grim Prairie Tunes PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Map o' the Weird West PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Marshal's Handbook Explorer's Edition PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Memories (Matt Forbeck) PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Player's Guide Explorer's Edition PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Ruckus at Worm Creek (Perilous Parcels One Sheet) PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Salt o' the Earth (Perilous Parcels One Sheet) PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Trail Guides, Volume 1 PDF

Classic
Book o' the Dead PDF
Canyon of Doom PDF
Deadlands the Wierd West
Deadlands Wierd West Player's Guide PDF
Fire and Brimstone PDF
Ghost Dancers PDF
Great Weird North PDF
Hell on Earth PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Brainburners PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Children of the Atom PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: City o' Sin PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Cyborgs PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Denver PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Hell or High Water PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Iron Oasis PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Junkman Cometh PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Monsters, Muties, & Misfits PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Radiation Screen PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Road Warriors PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Shattered Coast PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Something About a Sword PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Spirit Warriors PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: The Boise Horror PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: The Last Crusaders PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: The Wasted West PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Toxic Tales PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Urban Renewal PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Waste Warriors PDF
Hucksters and Hexes PDF
Law Dogs PDF
Lone Stars PDF
Marshall's Handbook PDF
Rascals, Varmints, & Critters
Rascals, Varmints, & Critters PDF
Rascals, Varmints, & Critters II PDF
Smith and Robards PDF
South o' the Border PDF
The Agency PDF
The Collegium PDF

Deadlands Noir
Deadlands Noir PDF
Deadlands Noir Companion PDF
Deadlands Noir Companion Player's Guide PDF
Deadlands Noir GM Screen Inserts PDF
Deadlands Noir Player's Guide PDF
Deadlands Noir: The Case of the Jumbo Shrimp PDF
Deadlands Noir: The Old Absinthe House Blues PDF



Death in the Dungeon



Spoiler



Crushpop Productions PDF
Death in the Dungeon PDF



Defiant



Spoiler



Game Machinery
Defiant Role Playing Game PDF



Define Home



Spoiler



Owl Knight Games
Define: Home PDF



Degenesis



Spoiler



SIXMOREVODKA
Artifacts PDF
Black Atlantic PDF
Clans of the Rhone PDF
Degenesis Rebirth Edition PDF
In Thy Blood PDF
Justinian: The Righteous Fist PDF
Moloch PDF
Rising Ravens PDF
The Killing Game PDF
Troika PDF



Delve



Spoiler



FeralGamersInc
Delve - Second Edition PDF



Demon Gate



Spoiler



Arcanum Syndicate
Demon Gate: Coast of Thrall PDF

Earl of Fife Games
Fat of the Lamb - Adventure for Demon Gate PDF
Slaves to Fate - Adventure for Demon Gate PDF



Demon the Descent:



Spoiler



Onyx Path Publishing
Demon Seed Collection PDF
Demon Storyteller's Guide PDF
Demon: The Descent PDF
Demon: The Descent Quickstart PDF
Flowers of Hell: The Demon Players Guide PDF
Heirs to Hell PDF
Night Horrors: Enemy Action PDF
Ready-Made Characters (Demon: The Descent) PDF
Splintered City: Seattle PDF



Demon the Fallen



Spoiler



White Wolf
Demon Translation Guide PDF
Earthbound
Earthbound PDF



Demonworld



Spoiler



FASA
Demonworld Armies: Orcs PDF



Dice & Glory



Spoiler



Arvan: Land of Dragons PDF
Ranger Games
Dice & Glory RPG Core Rulebook PDF
The Character Codex I PDF
The Monster Magnus Vol. I PDF
Zombie Horror PDF



DicePunk



Spoiler



End Transmission Games
DicePunk SRD
Ugly Things PDF



Die Laughing



Spoiler



NerdBurger Games
Die Laughing Preview Edition 2 PDF



Divinity



Spoiler



Avalon Game Company
Divine Foes PDF
Divine Homelands PDF
Divine Quests PDF
Divinity PDF
Fifteen Faces PDF



Doctor Who



Spoiler



Doctor Who 2e
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Doctor Who and the Einstein Engine PDF

Doctor Who 1e
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Doctor Who Roleplaying Game PDF
Doctor Who: Adventures in Time and Space PDF
Doctor Who: Adventures in Time and Space Limited Edition Hardcover Edition PDF
Doctor Who: Adventures in Time and Space - Arrowdown PDF
Doctor Who: Adventures in Time and Space - Eleventh Doctor Edition Upgrade Pack PDF
Doctor Who: Adventures in Time and Space - Cat's Eye PDF
Doctor Who: Adventures in Time and Space - Medicine Man PDF
Doctor Who: Adventures in Time and Space - The Ravens of Despair PDF
Doctor Who: Aliens and Creatures PDF
Doctor Who - All of Time and Space Volume 1 PDF
Doctor Who - All the Strange, Strange Creatures Volume I PDF
Doctor Who - Paternoster Investigations PDF
Doctor Who: The Black Archive PDF
Doctor Who - The Gamemaster's Companion PDF
Doctor Who - The Silurian Age PDF
Doctor Who: The First Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who: The Second Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who: The Third Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who: The Fourth Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who: The Fifth Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who: The Sixth Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who: The Seventh Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who - The Eighth Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who - The Ninth Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who: The Tenth Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who: The Eleventh Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who - The Twelfth Doctor Sourcebook PDF
Doctor Who: The Time Traveller's Companion PDF



Dogs



Spoiler



KN Obaugh
Dogs PDF



Don't Rest Your Head


Spoiler



Evil Hat Productions
Don't Rest Your Head PDF



Don't Walk in Winter Wood



Spoiler



Red Moon Medicine Show
Don't Walk in Winter Wood PDF



Double or Nothing



Spoiler



Newstand Press
Double or Nothing PDF



Dozens



Spoiler



Uri Lifschitz
Dozens RPG PDF
Rolling With Laughter PDF



Dragon Warriors



Spoiler



Magnum Opus Press
Dragon Warriors RPG PDF

Serpent King Games
Cold Fury PDF
Dragon Warriors PDF
Dragon Warriors Bestiary PDF
Dragon Warriors Players Guide PDF
Friends or Foes PDF
Prince of Darkness PDF
Sleeping Gods PDF
The Elven Crystals PDF
The Knight's Tale PDF
The Miller's Tale PDF

Ambula in Fabulam
The Nomad Khanates: An Unofficial Supplement for the Dragon Warriors Game PDF

Red Ruin Publishing
A Real Live Boy / The Witch Oak – Dragon Warriors PDF
Casket of Fays #1 – a Dragon Warriors RPG fanzine PDF
Casket of Fays #2 – a Dragon Warriors RPG fanzine PDF
Casket of Fays #3 – a Dragon Warriors RPG fanzine PDF



Dragons Conquer America



Spoiler



Burning Games
Dragons Conquer America: Core Book PDF



Dragon's Grave



Spoiler



Tim Bannock
Dragon's Grave: Driven by Bids PDF



DragonQuest



Spoiler



Angels PDF
Arcane Wisdom PDF
DragonQuest 2e PDF
DragonQuest 3e PDF
DragonQuest Bestiary PDF
DragonQuest Open Source PDF
DragonQuest Book 1 PDF
DragonQuest Book 2 PDF
DragonQuest Book 3 PDF
DragonQuest Book 4 PDF
Essence Beast PDF
Frontiers of Alusia PDF
Lich PDF
Lich King PDF
Minotaur TreatiseThe Enchanted Wood
Poor Brendan' Almanac PDF
The Shattered Statue PDF
The Treasure of Socanti PDF
Wind Foal PDF
World Generation Supplement PDF
Worldly Endeavor PDF



Drudge



Spoiler



PenguinComics
Drudge! Core Rule Book PDF



Dueling Fops of Vindamere



Spoiler



Crankshaft Constellation
Dueling Fops of Vindamere PDF



Dungeon World



Spoiler



2Die10 Games
Steam World PDF

Adam Jury
Seers & Roebuck: Dust Buster of Holding PDF

At the Table Games
Thornburg PDF

Black Zeppelin Corps
The Chimeric - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF

Boldly Games
Grim World PDF

Bully Pulpit Games
When War Came to Colgur PDF

Certain Death
Den of Thieves PDF
Plague of Storms PDF

David Velez
The Elemental Master PDF

Designed by Acritarche
In the Hallways of Thime PDF

Encoded Designs
Dangerous Space Jail PDF
The April Foolio of Fiends PDF

Exploding Rogue
Iron Edda World of Metal and Bone PDF

Jacob Randolph
Inverse World PDF

Joe Banner
The Mirkasa Chronicles: A Dungeon World Adventure PDF
Shadows of Umberto PDF
The Green Scar PDF

Lampblack & Brimstone
20 Dungeon Starters PDF
A Book of Beasts PDF
A Folio of Followers PDF
Freebooters on the Frontier PDF
Funnel World PDF
Perilous Almanacs PDF
Perilous Deeps PDF
Servants of the Cinder Queen PDF
The Perilous Wilds PDF

Leone Gaming
Dungeon World Quick Reference GM Book PDF

Letraimpressa
Ancient Worlds: Atisi PDF
Magpie Games
The Last Days of Anglekite PDF

Liberi Gothica Games
Creatures of the Night: Advanced Playbooks for Dungeon World PDF
Dungeon World Alternative Playbooks PDF
Fellowship 2nd Edition - A Tabletop Adventure Game PDF
Fellowship Book 2 - Inverse Fellowship PDF
Fellowship Book 3 - In Rebellion PDF
Fellowship Book 4 - Generous Fellowship PDF
The Clock Mage - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Cultist - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Dashing Hero - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Dragon Mage - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Masked Mage - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Spellsword - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Star Mage - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Winter Mage - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Witch - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF

Lost Dutchman Publishing
The Wyrd of Stromgard PDF

Meromorph Games
The Sorcerer (Dungeon World Playbook) PDF
The Warlock (Dungeon World Playbook) PDF

Peter Johansen
Dungeon World Lore and Lords Pack PDF

PG Games
The Baron of Blood: A Dungeon World Campaign Front PDF
The Dark Lands: A Dark Fantasy Dungeon World Campaign PDF

Porcupine Publishing
Criaturas Lendárias: Mythical Creatures of Brazilian Folklore PDF
Grim Hunt: A Dungeon World Adventure PDF

Red Box Vancouver/Cthonstone Games
A Market in the Woods PDF
Adventures on Dungeon Planet PDF
Class Warfare PDF
DW1 Lair of the Unknown PDF
DW2 Island of Fire Mountain PDF
DW3 Ghostwood Haunts PDF
Great Monsters of Crime PDF
Johnstone's Dungeon World Character Classes PDF
Space Wurm vs. Moonicorn PDF
Terrors of the Ancient World PDF
The End of Known Space PDF
Truncheon World PDF
Wizard-Spawned Insanities PDF

Role Cast Die Productions
The Aeromancer - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Hydromancer- A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Pyromancer - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF

Sage Kobold Productions
Dungeon World PDF

Sandy Pug Games
Ranger of the Vast - A Dungeon World Companion Class PDF
The Boughs PDF
The Deadly Tower of Derisive Doom - A Dungeon World Adventure PDF
The Dragonspawn - Dungeon World Companion Class PDF
The Great Detective - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Hack And Slasher - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Handler - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Infernal Bone Machine PDF
The Judge - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Nameless - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Necromancer - A Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Rat - Dungeon World Companion Class PDF

Shadi Alhusari
The Kobold: A Dungeon World Playbook PDF

Silverheart Publishing
Dungeon World Magical Items Minipack 1 PDF
Dungeon World War and Wonders Pack PDF

Soul Guardian Publishing
The Cathedral of Light PDF

Spes Magna Games
Gruß vom Krampus! PDF

Street Rat Games
Pirates! PDF
The Dueling Wizard and the Highly Derivative Dungeon World Playbook PDF

TakeOnRules
Dungeon World Campaign Playbook PDF
Take on Dragons PDF
Take on Establishments PDF
Take on Magic Items PDF
Take on More Magic Items PDF

Thunderegg Productions
Species & Societies PDF

Vectoreal Gaming
The Alchemist - Dungeon World Playbook PDF
The Blackguard - Dungeon World Playbook PDF

Walton and Friends
Planarch Codex PDF
Wintry Plane PDF



Dungeons & Dungeons & Dungeons



Spoiler



Disciples of Withey
Dungeons & Dungeons & Dungeons: A Simple RPG Concept



Dungeonslayers



Spoiler



Chronicle City
Dungeonslayers PDF



Dusk City Outlaws



Spoiler



Scratchpad Publishing
Dusk City Outlaws Core Game PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS01: The Canal Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS02: The Gunpowder Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS03: The Stonesetter Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS04: The Masquerade Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS05: The Jailbreak Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS06: The Ledger Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS07: The Wolf Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS08: The Museum Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS09: The Portrait Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS10: The Rat Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS11: The Magistrate Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario KS12: The Ruin Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws Scenario W01: The Zombie Job PDF
Dusk City Outlaws: Turf Wars PDF



DUST



Spoiler



Modiphius
DUST Adventures Corebook PDF



Dust Bowl Galaxy



Spoiler



Lagging Dice LLC
Dust Bowl Galaxy Rulebook PDF



Dying Earth


Spoiler



Pelgrane Press
Compendium of Universal Knowledge PDF
Cudgel's Compendium of Indispensible Advantages PDF
Demons of the Dying Earth PDF
Dying Earth RPG PDF
Excellent Prismatic Spray 1 PDF
Excellent Prismatic Spray 2 PDF
Excellent Prismatic Spray 3 PDF
Excellent Prismatic Spray 4/5 PDF
Excellent Prismatic Spray 6 PDF
Fields of Silver PDF
Gemoshon's Tomb PDF
Kaiin Player's Guide PDF
Lords of Cil PDF
Rhialto's Book of Marvels PDF
Scaum Valley Gazeteer PDF
See Page XX PDF
Strangers in Saskevoy PDF
Turjan's Tome of Beauty and Horror PDF



Dynamic Gaming System



Spoiler



Third Eye Games
API Demon Codex: Lochs PDF
API Worldwide Canada PDF
API Worldwide Europe PDF
Apocalypse Prevention, Inc. 2nd Edition PDF
Apocalypse Prevention Inc. PDF
Wu Xing the Ninja Crusade PDF



Dystopia Rising



Spoiler



Onyx Path Publishing
Dystopia Rising: Evolution PDF
Dystopia Rising: Evolution Heroes of the Wastes PDF
Helnau's Guide to Wasteland Beasties PDF
Trouble on the Steel Pier: A Dystopia Rising Evolution Jumpstart PDF



E-RPG



Spoiler



Ironwood Omnimedia
Fantasy Sagas Player's Guidebook PDF



EABA



Spoiler



BTRC
CORPS v3.0 [augmented pdf] PDF
EABA 1957 (for Agency) PDF
EABA Agency PDF
EABA Interregnum v1.0 [augmented pdf] PDF
EABA Stuff! v1.0 PDF
EABA v2.01 [augmented pdf] PDF
EABA Verne character creator v1.0 PDF
EABA Verne Maps v1.0 PDF
EABA Verne v1.0 PDF
Eschaton v1.0 [augmented pdf] PDF



Early Dark



Spoiler



Anthropos Games
Early Dark Role-Playing Game PDF
Fantaji Universal Role-Playing Game PDF



Earthdawn


Spoiler



Fasa
Arcane Secrets of Barsaive
Arcane Secrets of Barsaive PDF
Barsaive Campaign Set PDF
Creatures of Barsaive PDF
Earthdawn
Earthdawn PDF
Earthdawn Companion
Earthdawn Companion PDF
Horrors PDF
Magic A Manual of Mystic Secrets
Magic A Manual of Mystic Secrets PDF



Eclipse Phase



Spoiler



2e
Pothuman Studios LLC
Eclipse Phase Nano Op: Grinder PDF
Eclipse Phase Second Edition PDF

1e
Pothuman Studios LLC
Eclipse Phase PDF
Firewall PDF
Gatecrashing PDF
Morph Recognition Guide PDF
Panopticon PDF
Rimward PDF
Sunward: The Inner System PDF
Transhuman PDF
X-Risks PDF



Eerie Engine



Spoiler



Trollish Delver Games
English Eerie (Second Edition) PDF



Eldritch



Spoiler



Goodman Games
Eldritch RPG PDF
Eldritch Traps PDF



The Elder Scrolls Call To Arms



Spoiler



Modiphius
The Elder Scrolls Call To Arms Core Rulebook PDF
The Elder Scrolls Call To Arms Escape From Helgen PDF



ELEMENTAL



Spoiler



Gildor Games
Blackout PDF
Boa Constructor PDF
Curselings PDF
Fear Can't Hurt You (A Halloween Scenario) PDF
Outbreak PDF
Temple of the Moon Priests PDF
The Seamstress PDF



Elephant & Macaw



Spoiler



Porcupine Publishing
Legend of the Golden Condor (Elephant & Macaw Banner) PDF
The Curse of Ipauna (Elephant & Macaw Banner) PDF
The Elephant & Macaw Banner Roleplaying Game PDF
The Elephant & Macaw Banner: Player's Guide PDF
The Mysterious Demesne of Dom Perestrelo PDF
The Royal Captaincy of Rio de Janeiro (Elephant & Macaw Banner) PDF



Elric!



Spoiler



Chaosium
Elric!



Endless Realms


Spoiler



Lunar Games Inc.
Age of Aenarohk PDF
Big Trouble, Little Dengu! PDF
Endless Realms: Corebook PDF
Endless Realms: Creature Compendium PDF
Endless Realms: Creature Promo Set PDF
Endless Realms: Geamlahm’s Giving PDF
Endless Realms: Starter Set PDF
Endless Realms: Tome of Spirits PDF
Years End Fortune Festival PDF



Entropic Gaming System



Spoiler



Mystical Throne Entertainment
Tabletop Gaming Guide to the: Pinkertons PDF



Epoch



Spoiler



Imaginary Empire
EPOCH: Shadows of Yesterday PDF
EPOCH: The Experiment Continues PDF



Equinox Match



Spoiler



Vagrant Workshop
Bits & Pieces - An Equinox Sourcebook PDF
Elite Paths - An Equinox Sourcebook PDF
Equinox Match System Guide (English) PDF
Equinox Storygame Guide (English) PDF
Fellos Shard - An Equinox Adventure Pack PDF
Gateway and the Protectorate - An Equinox Sourcebook PDF
Patient Zero - An Equinox Adventure Pack PDF
The Pirate's Guide - An Equinox Sourcebook PDF



Esoterica



Spoiler



Fire Ruby Designs
Esoterica PDF



Esoterrorists



Spoiler



Pelgrane Press
Albion's Ransom Little Girl Lost PDF
Albion's Ransom Worm of Sixty Winters PDF
For Love of Money PDF
Profane Miracles PDF
Six-Packed PDF
The Book of Unremitting Horror PDF
The Esoterror Fact Book PDF
The Esoterror Summoning Guide PDF
The Esoterrorists 2e PDF
The Esoterrorists 1e PDF
Worldbreaker PDF



Ethos


Spoiler



Sigil Stone Publishing
Belly of the Beast RPG PDF
Belly of the Beast RPG - Quick Start PDF
Hunt the Wicked RPG PDF
Vow of Honor  RPG PDF



Everlasting RPG


Spoiler



Visionary Studios
Codex of the Immortals PDF



Exalted


Spoiler



3e
Onyx Path Publishing
Arms of the Chosen PDF
Dragon-Blooded: What Fire Has Wrought PDF
Exalted 3rd Edition PDF
Heirs to the Shogunate PDF
Hundred Devils Night Parade (Collected Edition) PDF
Lunars: Fangs at the Gate PDF
Miracles of the Solar Exalted PDF
The Realm PDF
Tomb of Dreams an Exalted 3rd Edition Jumpstart PDF

Storyteller's Vault
Beztup, the Alchemical Brewmaster PDF
Gyhominad and Glorybringer PDF

2e
Onyx Path Publishing
Burn Legend Technique Cards PDF

White Wolf
Books of Sorcery IV Roll of Glorious Divinity I Gods and Elementals
Books of Sorcery IV Roll of Glorious Divinity I Gods and Elementals PDF
Books of Sorcery V Roll of Glorious Divinity II PDF
Debris from the Fallen Races PDF
Exalted PDF
Glories of the Most High PDF
Graceful Wicked Masques - The Fair Folk PDF
Manual of Exalted Power: The Alchemicals PDF
Manual of Exalted Power: Dragon-Blooded PDF
Manual of Exalted Power: Lunars PDF
Manual of Exalted Power: Sidereals PDF
Manual of Exalted Power: The Infernals PDF
Masters of Jade PDF
Return of the Scarlet Empress PDF
Scroll of Errata PDF
Scroll of Swallowed Darkness PDF
Splinters of the Wyld PDF
The Compass of Celestial Directions Volume 1 The Blessed Isle
The Compass of Celestial Directions Volume 1 The Blessed Isle PDF
The Compass of Celestial Directions Volume 2 The Wyld PDF
The Compass of Celestial Directions, Vol. III - Yu-Shan PDF
The Compass of Celestial Directions, Vol. IV - The Underworld PDF
The Compass of Celestial Directions Vol. V - Malfeas PDF
The Compass of Celestial Directions, Vol. VI - Autochthonia PDF
The Compass of Terrestrial Directions Vol. I - The Scavenger Lands PDF
The Compass of Terrestrial Directions Volume 2 The West
The Compass of Terrestrial Directions Volume 2 The West PDF
The Compass of Terrestrial Directions Vol. V - The North PDF
Thousand Correct Actions PDF

1e
White Wolf
Aspect Book: Air PDF
Aspect Book: Water PDF
Bastions of the North PDF
Blood and Salt
Blood and Salt PDF
Book of Bone and Ebony PDF
Caste Book Twilight
Caste Book: Twilight PDF
Creatures of the Wyld PDF
Cult of the Illuminated PDF
Dragonblooded
Dragonblooded PDF
Exalted
Exalted PDF
Exalted Players Guide PDF
Exalted Storyteller's Companion
Exalted Storyteller's Companion PDF
Fair Folk
Fair Folk PDF
Games of Divinity
Games of Divinity PDF
Houses of the Bull God PDF
Kingdom of Halta PDF
Manacle and Coin
Manacle and Coin PDF
Ruins of Rathess PDF
Savage Seas PDF
Scavenger Sons
Scavenger Sons PDF
The Abyssals
The Abyssals PDF
The Autochthonians PDF
The Book of 3 Circles
The Book of 3 Circles PDF
The Lunars PDF
The Outcaste
The Outcaste PDF
The Sidereals PDF
The Tomb of Five Corners PDF
Time of Tumult
Time of Tumult PDF



Exiles of the Wicked Maze



Spoiler



Fishwife Games
Beyond The Wicked Maze: Hazards & Trickery PDF
Beyond The Wicked Maze: Wretched Encounters PDF
Exiles Of The Wicked Maze PDF



Expert Nova



Spoiler



Anders Blixt
Expert Nova: A role-playing game for adventures in contemporary settings PDF



Exquisite Crimes Goth Detectives



Spoiler



Better Dreams
Exquisite Crimes Goth Detectives PDF



Facing the Titan



Spoiler



Gulix
Facing the Titan - The RPG PDF



Fading Suns



Spoiler



Ulisses Spiele
Fading Suns 4 - Character Book PDF
Fading Suns 4 - Faction Book PDF
Fading Suns 4 - Gamemasters Book PDF
Fading Suns 4 - Imperial Dossier - House Hawkwood PDF
Fading Suns 4 - Imperial Dossier - Reeves Guild PDF
Fading Suns 4 - Imperial Dossier - Urth Orthodox PDF
Fading Suns 4 - Intrigues & Escapades PDF
Fading Suns 4 - Play Kit PDF
Fading Suns 4 - Universe Book PDF
Introduction to Fading Suns 4 PDF

Revised Edition
Ulisses Spiele
Fading Suns Game Master's Guide (Revised Edition) PDF
Fading Suns Player's Guide (Revised Edition) PDF

2e
Ulisses Spiele
Arcane Tech PDF
Church Fiefs: Imperial Survey Vol. 7 PDF
Heretics & Outsiders PDF
Legions of the Empire PDF
Lord Erbian's Stellar Bestiary PDF
Lords & Priests PDF
Lost Worlds: Star Crusade 2 PDF
Spies & Revolutionaries PDF
Star Crusade PDF
Vorox PDF
War in the Heavens: Hegemony PDF
Worlds of the Realm PDF

1e
Ulisses Spiele
Aliens & Deviltry PDF
Byzantium Secundus PDF
Fading Suns Player's Companion PDF
Into the Dark PDF
Merchants of the Jumpweb PDF
Sinners & Saints PDF
War in the Heavens: Lifeweb PDF
Weird Places PDF



Fae Noir



Spoiler



Green Fairy Games
Fae Noir PDF



Fallen Stars



Spoiler



Leith Brownlee
Fallen Stars (Core Rulebook) PDF



Fallout Wasteland



Spoiler



Modiphius
Fallout Wasteland Warfare Battle Mode Rules & Force Lists PDF
Fallout: Wasteland Warfare - Getting Acclimated PDF
Fallout: Wasteland Warfare – Rules of Play PDF



Fanged



Spoiler



level2janitor
Fanged - Lightweight vampire RPG PDF



The Fantasy Trip



Spoiler



Steve Jackson Games
Hexagram - Issue #1 PDF
TFT: O is for Octopus PDF
The Fantasy Trip 2019 Postcard Contest PDF
The Fantasy Trip Adventures PDF
The Fantasy Trip Companion PDF
The Fantasy Trip: Deluxe Character Journal PDF
The Fantasy Trip: Labyrinth Planner PDF
The Fantasy Trip Legacy Edition PDF
The Fantasy Trip: Melee PDF
The Fantasy Trip: Red Crypt PDF
The Fantasy Trip: The Book of Unlife PDF



Fate



Spoiler



Evil Hat Productions
Aether Sea PDF
Almbrecht After Dark PDF
Andromeda PDF
Arecibo PDF
Atomic Robo RPG PDF
Atomic Robo RPG: Majestic 12 PDF
Behind the Walls PDF
Blood on the Trail PDF
Deck of Fate PDF
Deep Dark Blue PDF
Dinopocalypse Now PDF
Do: Fate of the Flying Temple PDF
Dresden Files Accelerated PDF
Dresden Files RPG Preview: Nevermore PDF
Eagle Eyes PDF
Fate Accelerated Edition PDF
Fate Accessibility Toolkit PDF
Fate Adversary Toolkit PDF
Fate Condensed PDF
Fate Core System PDF
Fate Horror Toolkit PDF
Fate of Cthulhu PDF
Fate of Cthulhu Timeline • The Rise of the Basilisk PDF
Fate of Cthulhu Timeline • The Rise of Yig PDF
Fate Space Toolkit PDF
Fate System Toolkit PDF
Fate Worlds: Worlds in Shadow PDF
Fate Worlds: Worlds on Fire PDF
Frontier Spirit PDF
Ghost Planets PDF
Gods and Monsters PDF
Good Neighbors PDF
Grimoire PDF
House of Bards PDF
Iron Street Combat PDF
Kaiju Incorporated: The RPG PDF
Knights of Invasion PDF
Loose Threads PDF
Masters of Umdaar PDF
Morts PDF
Nest PDF
Ngen Mapu PDF
Nitrate City PDF
On the Wall PDF
Prism PDF
Psychedemia PDF
Red Planet PDF
Romance in the Air PDF
Sails Full of Stars PDF
Save Game PDF
Shadow of the Century PDF
SLIP PDF
So the Story Goes PDF
Spirit of the Century PDF
Spirit of the Season PDF
Strange Tales of the Century PDF
Straw Boss PDF
Tachyon Squadron PDF
Tachyon Squadron • Inside the Dominion of Unity PDF
Tachyon Squadron • Print and Play Spaceship Minis PDF
Tachyon Squadron • Spaceship Construction Toolkit PDF
Tachyon Squadron • Starfighter Academy PDF
Tachyon Squadron • Those Who Were Here Before PDF
The Agency PDF
The Clockwinders PDF
The Crisp Line PDF
The Ministry PDF
The Secrets of Cats PDF
The Secrets of Cats Animals and Threats PDF
The Three Rocketeers PDF
The Way of the Pukona PDF
Til Dawn PDF
Under the Table PDF
Uprising: The Dystopian Universe RPG PDF
Uranium Chef PDF
Venture City PDF
Venture City Stories PDF
War of Ashes: Fate of Agaptus PDF
Weird World News PDF
Wolf's Head PDF
Young Centurions PDF

Atomic Overmind Press
The Day After Ragnarok: Fate Core Edition PDF

Benjamin Z. Edelen
The Stuffed Guardians PDF

Boldly Games
Grim World PDF

Council of Fools Productions
Ehdrigorhr PDF

Cubicle 7 Entertainment
Starblazer Adventures PDF
Legends of Anglerre PDF

Dan Hiscutt
Crestfallen RPG PDF
DM Studios
Fate of the Protectorate #1 PDF

Dreamlord Press
Evolution Pulse - English Edition PDF

Encoded Designs
The April Foolio of Fiends PDF

Exploding Rogue
Iron Edda: War of Metal and Bone PDF

Fainting Goat Games
Empire City Adventures PDF

Four-in-Hand Games
Rockalypse PDF

Galileo Games
Astrozombies Must Die! PDF
Bulldogs! Fate Core Edition PDF
Heart of the Fury PDF
People of the Zone PDF
Ports of Call: Galactic Central Point PDF
Ports of Call: The Frontier Zone PDF
Red Star PDF
The Show Must Go On: A Bulldogs! Adventure Scenario PDF

Gallant Knight Games
Flatline PDF

Green Ronin
The Fate Freeport Companion PDF

Hydra Cooperative
Strange Stars Fate Rule Book PDF

Inkwell Ideas
Creature Decks: Fate Core RPG Humanoids & Monstrous Humanoids PDF

Intellistories
Seven Worlds Fate Conversion PDF

Liberi Gothica Games
Breakfast Cult PDF

Magpie Games
The Play's The Thing PDF

Mark Kowaliszyn
Baroque Space Opera PDF

Modiphius
Achtung! Cthulhu - FATE Guide to the Secret War PDF
Mindjammer - Hearts & Minds Adventure PDF
Mindjammer - The City People PDF
Mindjammer - The Roleplaying Game PDF
Mindjammer: Children of Orion—the Venu Sourcebook PDF
Mindjammer: The Core Worlds Sourcebook PDF
Mindjammer: The Far Havens PDF

Nathan Hare
High Fantasy Magic: A Simple Magic System for Fate Core & Accelerated PDF

One Shot RPG
The Haunter From Beyond: A Dread-Quest Adventure PDF

PG Games
PGC #1R: The Blood Saga: REDUX PDF
PGC #2: Doctor Danger's Revenge! PDF

Phil Masters
The Small Folk PDF

Phoenix Outlaw Productions
Smoke and Glass PDF

Post World Games
Solomon Guild: A Gallery of Rogues Part I PDF

Posthuman Studios LLC
Eclipse Phase Transhumanity's Fate PDF

Radar Avenue Press
The Way into Fate PDF

Reroll Productions
Jadepunk: Tales From Kausao City PDF

Sandy Pug Games
ICE PDF

Shoreless Skies Publishing
Heavy Metal Thunder Mouse PDF

Slang Design
Base Raiders PDF

Spes Magna GamVoid Star Games
Strands of Fate PDF

Thunderegg Productions
Species & Societies PDF

Vigilance Press
12 Golden Butchers PDF
Tianxia Accelerated PDF
Tianxia: Blood, Silk & Jade PDF
Tianxia: Path of Destiny PDF
Tianxia: Spirits, Beasts & Spells PDF
Tianxia: Strife, Fire & Smoke PDF
Tianxia: War, Iron & Stone PDF

Wistful Tiger
Elemental Mysteries for Modernity (Fate Edition) PDF
Modernity (Fate Edition) PDF
Modernity (Fate Edition) Character Sheet PDF
Modernity (Fate Edition) Coordinator's Toolkit PDF
The Summoning Stones for Modernity (Fate Edition) PDF
Wicked Temptations for Modernity (Fate Edition) PDF

Wordplay Games
Age of Arthur PDF

Wordsmith Games, LLC
Strays! PDF



Fate of the Norns



Spoiler



Pendelhaven
Dead Man's Blade PDF
Fate of the Norns - Archetypes Compendium PDF
Fate of the Norns: Ragnarok PDF
Fate of the Norns: Ragnarok -- Fafnir's Treasure PDF
Fate of the Norns: Ragnarok- Denizens of the North PDF
Fate of the Norns: Ragnarok- Lords of the Ash PDF
Horn of the Kraken PDF
Horn of the Kraken Adventure PDF
Seith and Sword PDF
Seith and Sword Adventure PDF
The Children of Eriu PDF



Fear Itself



Spoiler



Pelgrane Press
Fear Itself PDF
Fear Itself 2nd Edition PDF



Feng Shui



Spoiler



2e
Atlas Games
Feng Shui 2 PDF

1e
Atlas Games
Glimpse of the Abyss



Fiasco



Spoiler



Bully Pulpit Games
American Disasters PDF
Bear Trouble PDF
Cowboys With Big Hearts PDF
Deep Love PDF
Fiasco PDF
Fiasco Expansion Pack: Feel the Rush PDF
Fiasco Expansion Pack: Fiasco, USA PDF
Fiasco Expansion Pack: Teen Angst PDF
Fiasco Expansion Pack: Unknown Monsters PDF
Fiasco: Trashfire 2020 PDF
Fist City PDF
Planeta Droga PDF
Run, Fools, Run PDF
Space Post PDF
The Beast of Sucker Creek PDF
The Black Drink PDF
The Bull PDF
The Crushers PDF
The Fiasco Companion PDF
The Underwater People PDF
Unassprechlichen Klutzen PDF
Uncle Gordo's House PDF
Ungodly PDF
Welcome Guests PDF

Galileo Games
No References Required: A Bulldogs! Fiasco Playset PDF

Sandy Pug Games
Infomercial World - A Fiasco Playset PDF
The Closed Circle - A Fiasco Murder Mystery PDF



Figment



Spoiler



Planarian
Figment PDF



Five Parsecs



Spoiler



Nordic Weasel Games
Five Klicks From the Zone Chapter 1 PDF
Five Leagues from the Borderlands 2E PDF
Five Men at Kursk PDF
Five Parsecs From Home PDF



Flatland



Spoiler



Marcus L. Rowland
The Original Flatland Role Playing Game PDF



Flotsam



Spoiler



Black Armada
Flotsam: Adrift Amongst the Stars PDF



Forever World



Spoiler



Never World Books
Culture Book Harani
Culture Book Neumonians
Tome of Never World



Forge



Spoiler



Basement Games Unlimited
Forge



Forged In the Dark



Spoiler



One Seven
Blades in the Dark PDF

A Couple of Drakes
DISASTER/PEACE - A Magical Girl Tabletop RPG PDF

Bandit Camp
Wicked Ones: Deluxe Edition PDF
Wicked Ones: Extra Sandbox Map Pack PDF
Wicked Ones: Rules Reference Sheets PDF
Wicked Ones: Toolkit Deck PDF
Wicked Ones: Undead Awakening PDF
Wicked Ones: War for the Overworld PDF

Don't Roll a One
Glow in the Dark PDF

Dreampod 9
Tribes in the Dark - Playtest PDF

Genesis of Legend Publishing
Sig: City of Blades PDF

Jason Eley
Copperhead County PDF

Moth Lands
The Hollow PDF
The Sleuth PDF
The Stitcher PDF
The Stranger PDF

Mythic Gazetteer, LLC
Errant Deeds: Tall Tales in the Blackwood! PDF
External Containment Bureau PDF

Off Guard Games
Band of Blades PDF
Into the Dark PDF
Scum and Villainy PDF

Old Dog Games
Doskvol Street Maps - Detailed Maps for Blades in the Dark PDF

Parts Per Million
Alone in the Dark, Solo Rules for Blades in the Dark PDF

Samjoko Publishing
Hack the Planet: Cyberpunk Forged in the Dark PDF

Shields Up! Publishing
Blades in the Dark Heist Deck, Print and Play PDF

The Cabinet of Curiosities
CBR+PNK PDF
Mind The Gap PDF
Mx. Smith PDF

Thomas Manuel
The Spider and the City PDF

Tse Tse Worldwide Productions
A Fistful of Darkness PDF



Forgotten Futures



Spoiler



Marcus L. Rowland
Forgotten Futures PDF
Forgotten Futures IV - The Carnaki Cylinders PDF
Forgotten Futures IV - The Electric Pentacle Handbook PDF
Forgotten Futures IV - The Pentacle Files PDF
Forgotten Futures X: The Tooth And Claw Role Playing Game PDF
Taking The Tunnel PDF
The Forgotten Futures Compendium PDF




Forthright



Spoiler



Room209 Gaming
Forthright Open Roleplay Core Rulebook PDF



Fragged Empire


Spoiler



Design Mechanism
FA Adventure - Endless Depths PDF
Fragged Aeternum PDF
Fragged Aeternum: ARMOURY PDF
Fragged Aeternum - Greyburgh Market PDF
Fragged: Dieselpunk Mecha PDF
Fragged Empire Adventure - Genetic Spectres PDF
Fragged Empire Adventure - Let Sleeping Gods Lie PDF
Fragged Empire Adventure - The Ghost Ship Carthage PDF
Fragged Empire: ARMOURY PDF
Fragged Empire - Core Rule Book PDF
Fragged Empire: HACKED PDF
Fragged Empire - Protagonist Archive 1 PDF
Fragged Empire - Quick Start Rules PDF
Fragged Empire - Rachel Swagger's Guide to Mishpacha PDF
Fragged Kingdom PDF
Fragged Kingdom - Arcane Bay PDF
Fragged Kingdom: ARMOURY PDF
Fragged Kingdom: CLASSIC Races & Magic PDF
Fragged Seas PDF
Fragged Seas: ARMOURY PDF



Freeform Universal



Spoiler



Peril Planet
Neon City Overdrive PDF
Psions PDF
Skinjobs PDF
The Grid PDF



Free Spacer



Spoiler



Random Alien Games
Free Spacer PDF



Freeform/Universal



Spoiler



Peril Planet
FU: The Freeform/Universal RPG PDF



Frontier Gaming



Spoiler



Frontier Gaming
Ancients Of Gaia PDF
Armour Battleground - Tactical Skirmish RPG PDF
Dark Age: Bushido PDF
Dark Age: Bushido 弓術 Kyujutsu The Art Of Archery PDF
Dark Age: Bushido - Kenjutsu 剣術 (Methods And Techniques In The Art Of The Sword) PDF
Dark Age: Bushido - The Mongols ᠮᠣᠩᠭᠣᠯᠴᠤᠳ PDF
Dark Age: Bushido - The Way of the Empty Hand PDF
Dark Age: Bushido - 忍術 Ninjutsu PDF
DARK AGE: BUSHIDO User-Friendly Character Sheets PDF
Dark Age: Legends PDF
Dark Age: Legends - The Black Prince - Adventure Starter Set PDF
Dark Age: Legends - User-Friendly Character Sheets PDF
Dark Age: Legends - Vikings PDF
Dark Age: Ronin Song 浪人唄 - Solo Story Adventure PDF
Dark Age: سرخ‌جامگان Khurammites Of Persia PDF
Gaia Awakening PDF
Guns Of Santa Torina PDF
Mercenary - Fractured Land - Tactical Skirmish RPG PDF
Morningstar: A Dance On Glass - Solo Story Adventure PDF
Morningstar: Circus Of Demise - Solo Story Adventure PDF
Morningstar: Clearsky Ruptured - Solo Story Adventure PDF
Morningstar: Eidolon Legacy - Solo Story Adventure PDF
Morningstar: Gekido Senshi 激怒戦士 - Solo Story Adventure PDF
Morningstar: Playable Character - Leandra Vortas PDF
Morningstar: Playable Character - Lusatu Astgherov PDF
Morningstar: Playable Character - Symilva Santosham PDF
Morningstar: SMASH Units - Armoured Mecha PDF
Morningstar: The Code - Solo Story Adventure PDF
Morningstar: The Gift - Solo Story Adventure PDF
Morningstar: The Shield Order - Solo Story Adventure PDF
Morningstar: The Triumvirate Pacts - Advanced Flight Manual PDF
Morningstar: The Triumvirate Pacts - Advanced Magic - The Pact Of Annihilation PDF
Morningstar: The Triumvirate Pacts - Advanced Magic - The Pact Of Creation PDF
Morningstar: The Triumvirate Pacts - Advanced Magic - The Pact Of Preservation PDF
Morningstar: The Triumvirate Pacts - Core Rulebook PDF
Morningstar: The Triumvirate Pacts - Descent - A Solo RPG Adventure PDF
Morningstar: The Triumvirate Pacts - Spacecraft Guide PDF
Morningstar: The Triumvirate Pacts - Unconventional Tactics & Hidden Organisations PDF
Morningstar: The Triumvirate Pacts User-Friendly Character Sheets PDF
Morningstar: Unreach Ascension - Solo Story Adventure PDF
Morningstar: XK Corp Weapon Index - Volume One PDF



FSpaceRPG


Spoiler



FSpace Publications
FSpaceRPG Reference Manual 2.1 PDF



FUDGE


Spoiler



Grey Ghost Games
Another Fine Mess PDF
Deryni Adventure Game PDF
Fudge 10th Anniversary Edition PDF
Gamemastering Secrets PDF
Terra Incognita PDF

Accessible Games
Monster Kart Mayhem PDF
Psi-punk PDF
Psi-punk Archetypes: Brenner PDF
Psi-punk Archetypes: Changeling PDF
Psi-punk Archetypes: Opportunist PDF
Psi-punk Archetypes: Promoter PDF
Psi-punk: Corps and Criminals PDF
Psi-punk: World's Edge Arena PDF
Survival of the Able Ashcan PDF

Avalon Game Company
FUDGE Horror Vampires PDF

Carnivore Games
Ghosts of the Lady Grace PDF
Now Playing RPG PDF
The Unexplained PDF
The Unexplained: Storyteller's Screen PDF

Digital Alchemy
Hack-n-Slash: Fantasy Roleplay - Gamemasters Edition PDF
Hack-n-Slash: GM Screen PDF

Games and Booze Productions
The Orb PDF



Furry Pirates



Spoiler



Atlas Games
Furry Pirates PDF



Future Nexus



Spoiler



Deist Games
Future Nexus Core Book PDF



Fuzion



Spoiler



Avalon Game Company
Lightspeed Alien Contact PDF

Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
The Smoke 1867 Edition PDF



Gateway



Spoiler



The Black Orifice
Gateway Core Rulebook PDF



Genesys



Spoiler



EDGE Studios
Genesys Core Rulebook PDF

Genesys Foundry
Infinities Rising Setting Guide PDF
Into the Ynfernael PDF
Monstrum Encyclopedia PDF
Sundered City PDF
The Gods of New Braemar PDF



GenIsys



Spoiler



GenIsys Games
Tome of the Gods PDF



Get Funky



Spoiler



Chaosmeister Games
Get Funky PDF



Getting Away With Murder



Spoiler



Jaded Paths House
Getting Away With Murder PDF



Gladus Hereticus



Spoiler



Gladus Hereticus PDF



Glitch



Spoiler



Jenna Katerin Moran
Glitch, 0th Edition PDF



Gnoman's Land



Spoiler



Tales By Bob
Gnoman's Land PDF



Goblinville



Spoiler



Narrative Dynamics
Goblinville - Rules of Play PDF



Godchild



Spoiler



Arakar Gaiden
Godchild RPG 7th Edition PDF



Gods of Gondwane



Spoiler



Hari Regat Games
Gods of Gondwane PDF



Green Dawn Mall



Spoiler



Côme Martin
Green Dawn Mall PDF



Grim Castle Rules



Spoiler



Mason Waaler
Grim Castle Rules PDF



The Ground Itself



Spoiler



Everest Pipkin
The Ground Itself PDF



Gumshoe



Spoiler



Pelgrane Press
Albion's Ransom Little Girl Lost PDF
Albion's Ransom Worm of Sixty Winters PDF
Alchemy PDF
Arkham Detective Tales Extended Edition PDF
At Land's Edge/The Harker Intrusion PDF
Bast PDF
Behind Enemy Times PDF
Bookhounds of London PDF
Cthulhu Apocalypse
Cthulhu Confidential PDF
Cthulhu Confidential: Ex Astoria PDF
Cthulhu Confidential: High Voltage Kill PDF
Cthulhu Confidential: One For the Money PDF
Cthulhu Confidential: The House up in the Hills PDF
Cthulhu Confidential: The Howling Fog PDF
Cthulhu Confidential: The Shadow Over Washington PDF
Die Glocke PDF
Fear Itself PDF
Fear Itself 2nd Edition PDF
For Love of Money PDF
Foul Congeries PDF
Foul Congeries 2 PDF
Foul Congeries 3 PDF
Galileo Uplift PDF
Goetia PDF
GUMSHOE Zoom: Martial Arts PDF
GUMSHOE Zoom: Mind Control PDF
Harlem Unbound Keeper Screen PDF
Hideous Creatures: A Bestiary of the Cthulhu Mythos PDF
Hideous Creatures: Byakhee PDF
Hideous Creatures: Dark Young of Shub-Niggurath PDF
Hideous Creatures: Deep Ones PDF
Hideous Creatures: Ghouls PDF
Hideous Creatures: Great Race of Yith PDF
Hideous Creatures: Hounds of Tindalos PDF
Hideous Creatures: Hunting Horror PDF
Hideous Creatures: Lloigor PDF
Hideous Creatures: Mi-Go PDF
Hideous Creatures: Rat-Things PDF
Hideous Creatures: Serpent Folk PDF
Hideous Creatures: Shoggoth PDF
Hideous Creatures: Star Vampires PDF
Hideous Creatures: Tcho-Tcho PDF
Hideous Creatures: Wendigo PDF
Invasive Procedures PDF
Ken Writes About Stuff: Vol. 1 PDF
Ken Writes About Stuff: Vol. 2 PDF
Ken Writes About Stuff: Vol. 3 PDF
Las Vegas: 1968 PDF
Lilith PDF
Looking Glass: Mumbai PDF
MAJESTIC Overwatch PDF
Moon Dust Men PDF
Mutant City Spies PDF
Night's Black Agents PDF
Night's Black Agents: Solo Ops PDF
Night's Black Agents: Solo Ops - The Best of Intentions PDF
Profane Miracles PDF
Rough Magicks PDF
Swords Against the Dead/The Van Helsing Letter PDF
Stunning Eldritch Tales PDF
The Armitage Files PDF
The Book of Changing Years PDF
The Book of the Smoke PDF
The Book of Unremitting Horror PDF
The Dracula Dossier: Director's Handbook PDF
The Dracula Dossier: Dracula Unredacted PDF
The Dracula Dossier: The Edom Field Manual PDF
The Dracula Dossier: The Edom Files PDF
The Dracula Dossier: The Hawkins Papers PDF
The Esoterror Fact Book PDF
The Esoterror Summoning Guide PDF
The Esoterrorists 2e PDF
The Esoterrorists 1e PDF
The Fall of DELTA GREEN PDF
The Gaean Reach PDF
The Gaean Reach Gazetteer PDF
The School of Night PDF
The Spear of Destiny PDF
The Thrill of Dracula PDF
The TimeWatch GM Screen and Resource Book PDF
The Valkyrie Gambit PDF
The Yellow King Roleplaying Game PDF
TimeWatch PDF
Tomb-Hounds of Egypt PDF
Trail of Cthulhu PDF
Trail of Cthulhu: Cthulhu Apocalypse PDF
Trail of Cthulhu: Cthulhu City PDF
Trail of Cthulhu: Dreamhounds of Paris PDF
Trail of Cthulhu: Out of the Woods PDF
Trail of Cthulhu Player's Guide PDF
Trail of Cthulhu: The Book of Ants PDF
Trail of Cthulhu: The Long Con PDF
Trail of Cthulhu: The Many Deaths of Edward Bigsby PDF
Unspeakable Cults: The Starry Wisdom PDF
Vendetta Run PDF
Voodoo 1 - Magic PDF
Voodoo 2 - The Invisibles
Worldbreaker PDF
Xeno-archaeology! PDF

Elementary Publishing
What Remains PDF

Northern Realms
Dead-End Murder: A Case File for Grim Noir RPG PDF



GunFrame



Spoiler



Peril Planet
GunFrame: Anime Mecha Battle Game PDF



Gunslingers and Gamblers



Spoiler



FLGaming
Gunslingers and Gamblers PDF



GURPS



Spoiler



4e
Steve Jackson Games
GURPS Adaptations PDF
GURPS Alphabet Arcane PDF
GURPS Banestorm PDF
GURPS Basic Set: Campaigns PDF
GURPS Basic Set: Characters PDF
GURPS Bio-Tech PDF
GURPS Creatures of the Night, Vol. 1 PDF
GURPS Creatures of the Night, Vol. 2 PDF
GURPS Creatures of the Night, Vol. 3 PDF
GURPS Creatures of the Night, Vol. 4 PDF
GURPS Creatures of the Night, Vol. 5 PDF
GURPS Fantasy PDF
GURPS GM's Screen PDF
GURPS High-Tech PDF
GURPS Horror PDF
GURPS Horror: The Madness Dossier PDF
GURPS Infinite Worlds: Worlds of Horror PDF
GURPS Lite PDF
GURPS Loadouts: Monster Hunters PDF
GURPS Low-Tech PDF
GURPS Magic PDF
GURPS Mass Combat PDF
GURPS Monster Hunters 1: Champions PDF
GURPS Monster Hunters 2: The Mission PDF
GURPS Monster Hunters 3: The Enemy PDF
GURPS Monster Hunters Power-Ups 1 PDF
GURPS Psi-Tech PDF
GURPS Psionic Campaigns PDF
GURPS Psionic Powers PDF
GURPS Psis PDF
GURPS Space PDF
GURPS Spaceships PDF
GURPS Spaceships 2: Traders, Liners, and Transports PDF
GURPS Spaceships 3: Warships and Space Pirates PDF
GURPS Spaceships 4: Fighters, Carriers, and Mecha PDF
GURPS Spaceships 5: Exploration and Colony Spacecraft PDF
GURPS Spaceships 6: Mining and Industrial Spacecraft PDF
GURPS Spaceships 7: Divergent and Paranormal Tech PDF
GURPS Tales of the Solar Patrol PDF
GURPS Template Toolkit 1: Characters PDF
GURPS Thaumatology PDF
GURPS Thaumatology: Age of Gold PDF
GURPS Thaumatology: Alchemical Baroque PDF
GURPS Thaumatology: Magical Styles PDF
GURPS Thaumatology: Ritual Path Magic PDF
GURPS Thaumatology: Sorcery PDF
GURPS Thaumatology: Urban Magics PDF
GURPS Ultra-Tech PDF
GURPS Zombies PDF
GURPS Zombies: Day One PDF
How to Be a GURPS GM PDF

Gaming Ballistic, LLC
The Citadel at Nordvorn PDF

3e
Eden Studios
Conspiracy X
Conspiracy X PDF

Steve Jackson Games
Aliens
Aliens PDF
Arabian Nights PDF
Aztecs PDF
Basic Set
GURPS Classic: Best of Pyramid 1 PDF
Bestiary
Bestiary PDF
Bili the Axe: Up Harzburk
Bio-Tech
Bio-Tech PDF
Camelot
Camelot PDF
Celtic Myth
China PDF
Conan
Creatures of the Night
Creatures of the Night PDF
Cthulhupunk
Cyberpunk
Cyberpunk PDF
Dinosaurs PDF
Discworld
Fantasy
Fantasy Adventures
Fantasy Bestiary
Fantasy Folk
Fantasy Folk PDF
Fantasy Harkwood
Fantasy Harkwood PDF
Fantasy II
Fantasy II PDF
Fantasy Tredoy PDF
Goblins
Horror PDF
Ice Age PDF
Illuminati PDF
Magic
Magic Items
Magic Items II
Magic Items III
Mystic Places
Martial Arts
Old West
Places of Mystery
Places of Mystery PDF
Religion
Religion PDF
Russia
Russia PDF
Scarlet Pimpernell
Screampunk PDF
Space
Space Atlas
Space Atlas PDF
Space Bestiary
Space Bestiary PDF
Supers
Suppressed Transmission PDF
Suppressed Transmission 2 PDF
Swashbucklers
Time Travel
Transhuman Space PDF
Traveller Alien Races 1: Zhodani, Vargr, and Other Races of the Spinward Marches PDF
Traveller Alien Races 2: Aslan, K'Kree, and Other Races
Traveller Alien Races 2: Aslan, K'Kree, and Other Races PDF
Traveller Alien Races 3: Hivers, Droyne, Ancients, and Other Enigmatic Races PDF
Traveller Alien Races 4: 16 Intelligent Races From Across Space PDF
Traveller Far Trader PDF
Traveller Planetary Survey 1: Kamsii the Pleasure Planet PDF
Traveller Planetary Survey 2: Denuli the Shrieker World PDF
Traveller Planetary Survey 3: Granicus the Pirate Paradise PDF
Traveller Planetary Survey 4: Glisten Jewell of the Marches PDF
Traveller Planetary Survey 5: Tobibak the Savage Sea PDF
Traveller Planetary Survey 6: Darkmoon the Prison Planet PDF
Ultra-Tech
Undead
Undead PDF
Vampire Companion
Vampire the Masquerade
Vikings
Voodoo
Voodoo PDF
Werewolf the Apocalypse

Man to Man
Steve Jackson Games
Man to Man
Orcslayer
Orcslayer PDF



GUTS



Spoiler



Robbie Antenesse
The GUTS+ System Core Rule Book (PDF) PDF



Hard Wired Island



Spoiler



Weird Age Games
Hard Wired Island PDF



Harnmaster



Spoiler



Columbia Games
Grave-Wights PDF
Harndex: A HarnWorld Reference and Glossary PDF
HarnManor PDF
Harnmaster 3e PDF
HarnMaster Religion PDF
HarnWorld Bestiary PDF
HarnWorld Master Module, 3rd Edition PDF



HARP



Spoiler



I.C.E.
HARP PDF



Heaven and Earth



Spoiler



3e
Abstract Nova Entertainment
Heaven and Earth 3e PDF

2e
Guardians of Order
Heaven and Earth Game Master's Guide



Heirs to the Lost World


Spoiler



Obsidian Serpent Games LLC
Heirs to the Lost World



Helheim Unbound



Spoiler



Skylark Studios
Helheim Unbound: Goblin Bestiary PDF



Heresy



Spoiler



Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Jewel of the Empire PDF

Iain Lowson
Dark Harvest Legacy of Frankenstein PDF
Dark Harvest The Resistance PDF



Hero Kids



Spoiler



Hero Forge Games
Curse of the Shadow Walkers PDF
Escape from the Ghost Pirates PDF
Hero Kids - Fantasy Adventure - Curse of the Shadow Walkers PDF
Fantasy Adventure - Darkness Neath Rivenshore PDF
Fantasy Adventure - Escape from the Ghost Pirates PDF
Fantasy Adventure - Fire in Rivenshore PDF
Fantasy Adventure - Glade of the Unicorn PDF
Fantasy Adventure - Mines of Martek PDF
Fantasy Adventure - The Lost Village PDF
Fantasy Adventure - Tomb of the Lost King PDF
Fantasy Adventure - Wizard's Tower PDF
Fantasy Adventure - Yuletide Journey PDF
Fantasy Premium Adventure - Maze of the Minotaur PDF
Fantasy Premium Adventure - Reign of the Dragon PDF
Hero Kids - Fantasy RPG PDF
Monster Compendium PDF
Space Adventure - Secret of the Crystal Cave PDF
Space Adventure - Trouble At Threshold Station PDF
Space Adventure - Tyranny's Shadow PDF

Azukail Games
Halloween Equipment and Items - A Hero Kids Compatible Supplement PDF

B Drone Games
Big Trouble Adventure 01 - Quest of the Forest Mice PDF
Big Trouble Adventure 02 - Fall of the Underground City PDF
Big Trouble Adventure 03 - The Fate of Mammoth Park PDF
Big Trouble Adventure 04 - Town by the Sea PDF
Big Trouble Adventure 05 - Bigger Trouble PDF
Big Trouble Adventure 06 - Trouble's End? PDF
Big Trouble Setting Guide and Rules PDF
Big Trouble Supplement - Animal House PDF
Big Trouble Supplement - Big Trouble vs the Thing PDF
Big Trouble Supplement - Colony of the Campsite PDF
Big Trouble Supplement - Creatures of Babe Island PDF
Big Trouble Supplement - Doctors & Cyclops PDF
Big Trouble Supplement - Invasive Species PDF
Big Trouble Supplement - Sandcastle Defense PDF
Big Trouble Supplement - The New Challengers PDF
Big Trouble Supplement - Winter Hero PDF
Big Trouble Supplement - XXV PDF

Conrad Evanshire
Super Kids - A Superhero Expansion for Hero Kids PDF

Mike Petty
Hero Kids Escape From Skull Isle - Solo and Co-Op Adventure PDF



Hero System



Spoiler



6e
Hero Games
Book of the Empress PDF
Champions Beyond PDF
Champions Complete PDF
Champions Powers PDF
Champions Universe PDF
Champions Villains Volume One: Master Villains PDF
Champions Villains Volume Two: Villain Teams PDF
Champions Villains Volume Three: Solo Villains PDF
Champions: The Super Roleplaying Game PDF
Fantasy Hero Complete PDF
HERO System 6th Edition: Character Creation PDF
HERO System 6th Edition: Combat and Adventuring PDF
HERO System Advanced Player's Guide PDF
HERO System Advanced Player's Guide II PDF
Hero System Basic Rulebook PDF
HERO System Bestiary (6th Edition) PDF
Hero System Equipment Guide PDF
HERO System Martial Arts PDF
Hero System Skills PDF
Star Hero PDF
The Hero System Book of Templates PDF
The HERO System Grimoire PDF
The Monster Hunter International Employee Handbook and Roleplaying Game PDF
The Ultimate Base PDF

Blackwyrm Games
Larger Than Life Hero System Edition PDF
The Widening Gyre PDF

D3 Games
Dark Waters PDF
USA-50: West PDF

Tiger Paw Press
Tome of Villainy PDF
Villainy Codex IV - Arcana PDF

5e
Hero Games
Alien Wars PDF
Arcane Adversaries - PDF
Asian Bestiary I
Asian Bestiary I PDF
Asian Bestiary II PDF
Book of the Destroyer PDF
Book Of The Machine PDF
Cardboard Characters - Champions PDF
Cardboard Characters - Master Villains PDF
Cardboard Characters - Villain Teams 1 PDF
Champions Battlegrounds PDF
Champions Of The North PDF
Champions Superpowered Roleplaying PDF
Champions Universe PDF
Champions Universe: News of The World - PDF
Conquerors, Killers, and Crooks PDF
Cops, Crews, and Cabals PDF
Dark Champions PDF
Dark Champions: The Animated Series - PDF
DEMON: Servants Of Darkness - PDF
Digital Hero 1-47 PDF
Enchanted Items PDF
Everyman PDF
Evil Unleashed - PDF
Fantasy Hero PDF
Fantasy Hero Battlegrounds
Fantasy Hero Battlegrounds PDF
Fantasy Hero Grimoire PDF
Fantasy Hero Grimoire II PDF
Gadgest & Gear - PDF
Galactic Champions - PDF
Hero System 5th Edition Revised PDF
HERO System Bestiary (5th Edition) PDF
Hero System Combat Handbook PDF
Hero System Equipment Guide PDF
Hero System Resource Kit PDF
Hero System Sidekick PDF
Hero System Vehicle Sourcebook PDF
HEROglyphs, Vol. 1 PDF
Hidden Lands - PDF
Hudson City Map PDF
Hudson City: The Urban Abyss - PDF
Lucha Libre Hero PDF
Map Archive I - Martial Arts and Fantasy PDF
Masterminds & Madmen PDF
Millenium City PDF
Millenium City University PDF
Monster Island PDF
Monsters, Minions, And Marauders PDF
Mystic Menaces Fun Pack - PDF
Ninja Hero PDF
Nobles, Knights, and Necromancers PDF
Post-Apocalyptic Hero PDF
Predators - PDF
Pulp Hero (5th Edition) PDF
Scourges Of The Galaxy PDF
Star Hero PDF
Stronghold PDF
Teen Champions - PDF
Terran Empire: Adventures in Imperial Space PDF
The Atlantean Age PDF
The Book Of Dragons PDF
The Mystic World - PDF
The Pulp Hero Vehicle Sourcebook PDF
The Spacer's Toolkit PDF
The Stronghold Files Volume 1 PDF
The Tablets of Destiny PDF
The Ultimate Brick - PDF
The Ultimate Energy Projector PDF
The Ultimate Martial Artist - PDF
The Ultimate Mentalist - PDF
The Ultimate Metamorph - PDF
The Ultimate Mystic
The Ultimate Skill PDF
The Ultimate Speedster - PDF
The Ultimate Vehicle PDF
Thrilling Hero Adventures PDF
Thrilling Places PDF
Tuala Morn PDF
Turakian Age PDF
UNTIL: Defenders of Freedom - PDF
UNTIL Superpowers Database - PDF
UNTIL Superpowers Database II - PDF
Urban Fantasy Hero PDF
Valdorian Age PDF
Vibora Bay - PDF
Villains, Vandals And, Vermin - PDF
Villainy Amok - PDF
VIPER Coils of the Serpent PDF
Worlds Of Empire PDF
You Gotta Have Character PDF

Final Redoubt Press
Bestiary / The Tainted Tears PDF

4e
Hero Games
Aliens Enemies PDF
Allies PDF
An Eye For An Eye PDF
Atlantis PDF
Bloodfury PDF
Challenges For Champions PDF
Champions 3-D PDF
Champions Of The North PDF
Champions New Millennium PDF
Champions New Millennium: Alliances
Champions New Millennium: Alliances PDF
Champions Presents 1 PDF
Champions Presents 2 PDF
Champions: The Super Role Playing Game PDF
Champions Universe PDF
Classic Enemies PDF
Classic Organizations PDF
Corporations PDF
Creatures of the Night - Horror Enemies PDF
Dark Champions: Heroes of Vengeance PDF
Day Of The Destroyer PDF
Demons Rule PDF
Denizens of San Angelo PDF
Dystopia PDF
Enemies Assemble! PDF
Enemies For Hire PDF
Enemies of San Angelo PDF
European Enemies PDF
Fantasy Hero PDF
Fantasy Hero Companion PDF
Fantasy Hero II Companion PDF
Foxbat Unhinged PDF
GM Screen - Champions PDF
Golden Age Champions PDF
Hero Bestiary PDF
Hero System 4th Edition
Hero System Almanac 1 PDF
Hero System Almanac 2 PDF
Heroic Adventures - Volume 1 PDF
Heroic Adventures - Volume 2 PDF
High Tech Enemies PDF
Hudson City Blues PDF
Invaders From Below PDF
Invasions: Target Earth PDF
Justice, Not Law PDF
Kingdom Of Champions PDF
Mind Games PDF
Mugshots 2 PDF
Murderers' Row PDF
Mystic Masters
Mystic Masters PDF
New Bedlam Asylum  PDF
New Millennium Bay City PDF
Normals Unbound PDF
Primus PDF
Pyramid In The Sky PDF
Road Kill PDF
San Angelo: City of Heroes PDF
Shadow Of The City PDF
Super Mage Bestiary PDF
The Dragon's Gate PDF
The Mutant File PDF
The Olympians PDF
The Ultimate Martial Artist
The Ultimate Martial Artist PDF
The Ultimate Mentalist PDF
The Ultimate Super Mage PDF
The Zodiac Conspiracy PDF
Underworld Enemies PDF
Watchers Of The Dragon PDF
Widows and Orphans PDF
Viper PDF

3e
Hero Games
Atlas Unleashed PDF
Champions: The Super Hero Role Playing Game PDF
Clown PDF
Danger International PDF
Enemies III PDF
Enemies: The International File PDF
Enemies: Villainy Unbound PDF
Fantasy Hero PDF
Gadgets! PDF
Game Masters Screen PDF
Here There Be Tigers PDF
Justice Inc. Campaign Book PDF
Lands Of Mystery PDF
Magic Items PDF
Mythic Greece The Age of Heroes PDF
Neutral Ground PDF
Primus and Demon PDF
Red Doom PDF
Robot Gladiators PDF
Robot Warriors PDF
Scourge from the Deep PDF
SHADOW over Scotland PDF
Strike Force 1988 Original Edition PDF
Star Hero PDF
Super Agents PDF
Target Hero PDF
The Blood and Dr. McQuark PDF
The Coriolis Effect PDF
The Golden Age of Champions PDF
The Great Super Villain Contest PDF
The Hero System Bestiary PDF
The Spell Book PDF
To Serve and Protect PDF
Trail of the Gold Spike PDF
Voice of DOOM PDF
Wrath of the Seven Horsemen PDF

2e
Hero Games
Border Crossing PDF
Champions Classic "Roses" Map PDF
Champions II The Super Supplement PDF
Champions II The Super Supplement REVISED PDF
Champions III Another Super Supplement PDF
Champions: The Super Hero Role Playing Game PDF
Deathstroke PDF
Enemies II PDF
Enemies REVISED PDF
Stormhaven PDF
The Circle and METE PDF

Steve Jackson Games
Autoduel Champions PDF

1e
Hero Games
Adventurers Club 1-27 PDF
Champions: The Super Hero Role Playing Game PDF
Enemies PDF
Escape From Stronghold PDF
Espionage!: The Secret Agent Role Playing Game PDF
Game Masters Screen PDF
Haymaker Archives Volume 1: Characters and Creatures PDF
Haymaker Archives Volume 2: Vehicles and Equipment PDF
Haymaker Archives Volume 3: Settings and Locations PDF
Haymaker Archives Volume 4: Organizations PDF
Haymaker Archives Volume 5: Adventures PDF
Haymaker Archives Volume 6: Rules PDF
Haymaker Archives Volume 7: Essays PDF
Merchants of Terror PDF
The Adventure of the Jade Jaguar PDF
The Island of Dr. Destroyer PDF
Viper’s Nest PDF

?e
DM Studios
Protectorate #1: Invasion PDF



Heroes Unlimited



Spoiler



Palladium
2e
Aliens Unlimited Revised PDF
Aliens Unlimited Galaxy Guide PDF
Armageddon Unlimited PDF
Century Station PDF
Gramercy Island PDF
Heroes Unlimited Game Master’s Guide PDF
Heroes Unlimited RPG, 2nd Edition PDF
Mutant Underground PDF
Powers Unlimited One PDF
The Compendium of Contemporary Weapons PDF
Villains Unlimited PDF

1e
Heroes Unlimited RPG PDF



Heroic Dark



Spoiler



Will Power Games
Heroic Dark (Early Edition) PDF



Heroic Visions



Spoiler



Zepheniah Comics
Heroic Visions PDF



HeroQuest



Spoiler



Issaries
HeroQuest Conversion Guide PDF
HeroQuest: Anaxial's Roster
HeroQuest: Anaxial's Roster PDF
HeroQuest: Glorantha Introduction to the Hero Wars PDF
HeroQuest: Hero's Handbook PDF
HeroQuest: Storm Tribe PDF
HeroQuest: Thunder Rebels PDF



High Valor



Spoiler



Precis Intermedia
High Valley Revised Edition PDF



Hit the Streets: Defend the Block



Spoiler



Orklord Games
Hit the Streets: Defend the Block PDF



Home by Dark



Spoiler



Protagonist Industries
Home by Dark PDF



Honey Heist



Spoiler



Rowan, Rook & Decard
Honey Heist PDF



Honour



Spoiler



Nine Dragons
Nihon & the City of Edo PDF



The Horror Game



Spoiler



Davis Ray Sickmon, Jr
The Horror Game PDF



Horror Rules



Spoiler



Crucification Games
Book of Bad Guys 1 PDF
Book of Bad Guys 2 PDF
Book of Bad Guys 3 PDF
Horror Rules PDF
Horror Worlds PDF
Script Crypt Volume 2 Four Damned Scrypts PDF
Script Crypt Volume 3 The Better To Eat You With PDF
Script Crypt Volume 4 Very Bad Places PDF



Hot Chicks RPG



Spoiler



Dakkar Unlimited
Breeding Time PDF
Depravity War Companion PDF
Hot Chicks RPG PDF
Inner Darkness PDF
Mechaphisto PDF
Tentacle Badness PDF
The Victory System: Core Rulebook PDF
Yiffy, Yaoi, and Yahooey PDF



Hot War



Spoiler



Contested Ground Studios
Hot War PDF



How to Host a Dungeon



Spoiler



Planet Thirteen
How to Host a Dungeon 2nd Edition PDF
Monster Cards for How to Host a Dungeon



Hunt the Wicked RPG



Spoiler



Sigil Stone Publishing
Hunt the Wicked RPG PDF



Hunter the Reckoning



Spoiler



White Wolf
Hunter the Reckoning PDF
Hunter the Reckoning Survival Guide
Hunter the Reckoning Survival Guide PDF
Hunter: The Spellbound PDF



Hunter the Vigil



Spoiler



White Wolf
A Nightmare at Hill Manor PDF
Bad Night at Blackmoon Farm PDF
Block by Bloody Block PDF
Collection of Horrors Razorkids PDF
Compacts and Conspiracies PDF
Hunter Horror Recognition Guide PDF
Hunter the Vigil PDF
Hunter: Tooth and Nail PDF
Night Stalkers PDF
Ready-Made Player Characters PDF
Spirit Slayers PDF
Witch Finders
Witch Finders PDF
World of Darkness: Armory PDF



Hunters & Horrors



Spoiler



NJ Leigh
Hunters & Horrors 2020 Preview PDF
Hunters & Horrors: Book of Beasts - European Fantasia PDF



I'm the Bad Guy



Spoiler



Knight Owl Publishing
I'm the Bad Guy PDF



ICONS



Spoiler



Ad Infinitum Adventures
Danger In Dunsmouth PDF
Devil's Night PDF
ICONS: A to Z PDF
ICONS: Adversaries PDF
ICONS: Casino of Corruption PDF
ICONS: Dawn of the Daikaiju PDF
ICONS: Devil's Night PDF
ICONS: Gamemaster Screen PDF
ICONS: Gladiator Pits of Gorn PDF
ICONS: Great Power PDF
ICONS: Hero Pack 1 PDF
ICONS: Hero Pack 2 PDF
ICONS: Hero Pack 3 PDF
ICONS: Hero Pack 4 PDF
ICONS: Hero Pack 5 PDF
ICONS: Hero Pack Annual 1 PDF
ICONS: Menagerie PDF
ICONS: Murder of Crowes PDF
ICONS: Origins PDF
ICONS: Polar Vortex PDF
ICONS Presents PDF
ICONS: Rise of the Phalanx PDF
ICONS: Rogues PDF
ICONS: Sins of the Past Revisited PDF
ICONS Superpowered Roleplaying: The Assembled Edition PDF
ICONS: The Menace of the Man O' Lantern PDF
ICONS: The RetConQuest PDF
ICONS: The Sidereal Schemes of Doctor Zodiac PDF
ICONS: The Skeletron Key PDF
ICONS: The Terror of Tiki Pterodactyl PDF
ICONS: Urban Jungle PDF
Murder of Crowes PDF
The Mastermind Affair PDF

Adamant Entertainment
Icons PDF
Murder of Crows PDF
The Mastermind Affair PDF

Fainting Goat Games
[ICONS]Improbable Tales: Pirates Beyond Time! PDF
Against the Axis PDF
Improbable Tales Volume 2 Compilation PDF
Stark City Campaign Setting and City Building Set PDF
The Super Villain Handbook Deluxe Edition PDF

Hazard Studios
Enemy Strike File: Permafrost PDF
Enemy Strike File: Sea Devil PDF

Melior Via
Hope Prep School Freshman Handbook PDF

Radioactive Ape Designs
ION GUARD - ICONS Edition PDF

Rogue Genius Games
Iconic Legends Mako PDF
Iconic Legends: Pendragon PDF
Iconic Legends: Recluse PDF

Wizarddog Entertainment
Icon Escapades 01: A Divergence in Time PDF



ICRPG



Spoiler



RUNEHAMMER GAMES
ALTERED STATE PDF
Bearcats PDF
Blood and Snow PDF
Doomvault Mega Map PDF
Heroes of the Hammer PDF
Icrpg Magic PDF
ICRPG Vigilante City PDF
ICRPG Worlds PDF
ICRPG WORLDS Map Posters PDF
INDEX CARD RPG Core 2E PDF
INDEX CARD RPG: Free Quickstart PDF
Xeno Dead Zone PDF

D.S. Meyers
Ancient Crypts & Creatures PDF

Dave Thaumavore
Age of Snakes: Adventures in a Fallen Alfheim PDF
The Turnip Knights: A Halfling Oneshot (ICRPG & 5e) PDF

GM Grizzly
Grizzly Encounter MONSTERS VOL 1 PDF



Imp of the Perverse



Spoiler



ndp design
Imp of the Perverse PDF



Imperium Chronicles



Spoiler



Imperium Group LLC
Imperium Chronicles Role Playing Game - Basic Rules PDF
Imperium Chronicles Role Playing Game - Monster Menagerie PDF



In Darkest Warrens



Spoiler



Trollish Delver Games
In Darkest Warrens PDF
In Darkest Warrens (Ultimate Edition) PDF
In Darkest Warrens: Magnificent Artefacts PDF
In Darkest Warrens: The Adventurer's Guide to Excavation and Plunder PDF
Squamous: Cosmic Horror Roleplaying PDF
The Hall of the Vallen PDF



In Nomine



Spoiler



Steve Jackson Games
In Nomine
In Nomine Core Rulebook PDF
In Nomine: A Very Nybbas Christmas PDF
In Nomine Superiors 1: War & Honor PDF
In Nomine Superiors 2: Pleasures of the Flesh PDF
In Nomine Superiors 3: Hope and Prophecy PDF
In Nomine Superiors 4: Rogues to Riches
In Nomine Superiors 4: Rogues to Riches PDF
In Nomine: The Sorcerer's Impediments PDF



In Which You Are an Octopus



Spoiler



Tiny Gorgon Press
In Which You Are an Octopus PDF



Inferno Hack/Crack



Spoiler



Mundos Infinitos
Inferno Hack/Crack PDF



Ingenium



Spoiler



Silver Gryphon Games
Ingenium PDF



Inscrutable Puzzlements



Spoiler



Green Dwarf Productions
Inscrutable Puzzlements PDF



Instruments of the Chrysanthemum Throne



Spoiler



Imaginary Empire
Instruments of the Chrysanthemum Throne PDF



Internal Conflict



Spoiler



Freelancing Roleplayers' Press
Internal Conflict PDF



Into the Dungeon



Spoiler



Tales By Bob
Into the Dungeon PDF



Into the Everwood



Spoiler



Night Owl Games
Into the Everwood: PocketQuest 2022 PDF



Inverse20



Spoiler



Gallant Knight Games
Tattered Magicks PDF



Iridium System



Spoiler



Hinterwelt
Iriridium System Core Reference PDF
Roma Imperius PDF
Shaolin Squirrels: Nuts of Fury PDF
Squirrel Attack Operation Get Mr. Jones' Nuts PDF
Turris Lemurum: Tower of Ghosts PDF



Iron Gauntlets



Spoiler



Precis Intermedia
Steampunk Musha PDF



Iron Kingdoms


Spoiler



Privateer Press
Bad Moon Rising PDF
Bitter Medicine PDF
Fools Rush In PDF
Full Metal Fridays: Volume 1 PDF
Kings, Nations, and Gods PDF
Iron Kingdoms Full Metal Fantasy Roleplaying Game Core Rules PDF
Iron Kingdoms Unleashed Roleplaying Game Core Rules PDF
Monsternomicon PDF
No Quarter Presents: Iron Kingdoms Urban Adventure PDF



Ironclaw



Spoiler



2e
Sanguine Productions
Ironclaw Book of Fools PDF
IRONCLAW Omnibus: Squaring the Circle PDF
IRONCLAW: Book of Adventures PDF
IRONCLAW: Book of Horn & Ivory PDF
IRONCLAW: Book of Jade PDF
IRONCLAW: Book of Monsters PDF

1e
Sanguine Productions
Avoirdupois PDF
Bisclavret PDF
Doloreaux PDF
Ironclaw PDF
Jadeclaw Legacy PDF
Phelan PDF

Urban Jungle
OCCULT HORROR - Supernatural Options for Urban Jungle PDF
URBAN JUNGLE - Anthropomorphic Noir Role-Play PDF



Ironsworn



Spoiler



Shawn Tomkin
Ironsworn PDF
Ironsworn Lodestar (Reference Guide) PDF



Jiangshi: Blood in the Banquet Hall



Spoiler



Wet Ink Games
Jiangshi: Blood in the Banquet Hall PDF



Journey Away



Spoiler



Purple Aether Games LLC
Journey Away: A non-challenge-based fantasy RPG PDF



Journeyman



Spoiler



Higher Dimension Games
Æthereum PDF
Godling Tech - Volume 1 PDF
Journeyman PDF
Olympus Mons PDF
Psychic Abilities PDF
Stellar Wind PDF
Stellar Wind 2nd Edition PDF



Jovian Chronicles



Spoiler



Dream Pod 9
CISLunar Space PDF
Earth Planet Sourcebook PDF
Gamemaster Handbook & Screen PDF
Jovian Chronicles Companion PDF
Jovian Chronicles RPG 2nd Edition Player's Handbook PDF
Jovian Chronicles Rulebook 1st Edition PDF
Jupiter Planet Sourcebook PDF
Mars Planet Sourcebook PDF
Mechanical Catalog PDF
Mechanical Catalog 2 PDF
Mercury Planet Sourcebook PDF
Ships of the Fleet Volume 1: JC PDF
Ships of the Fleet Volume 2: JC PDF
Ships of the Fleet Volume 3: CEGA PDF
Ships of the Fleet Volume 4: Venus PDF
Silhouette CORE RPG Rules Deluxe Edition PDF
Space Equipment Handbook PDF
Spacer's Guide PDF
The Chaos Principle PDF
Venus Planet Sourcebook PDF



Kaiju Kindergarten



Spoiler



Games 4 Geeks
Kaiju Kindergarten PDF



Kamigakari: God Hunters



Spoiler



Serpent Sea Games
Kamigakari: God Hunters PDF



Karma



Spoiler



Bards and Sages
Cosmology of Karma PDF
Karma Roleplaying System Core Rules Book PDF
Karmic Adversary: Necromancer PDF
Karmic Monster Blood Dragon PDF
Karmic Monster Chul'achar PDF
Karmic Monster Sight Eater PDF
Karmic Places Revelation PDF



Katanas and Trenchcoats



Spoiler



Ryan Macklin
Katanas and Trenchcoats PDF



Keltia



Spoiler



Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Avalon PDF
Keltia PDF



Kids, Castles, & Caves



Spoiler



Brave Halfling Publishing
Kids, Castles, & Caves PDF



Kids on Bikes



Spoiler



Hunters Entertainment
Kids on Bikes: Core Rulebook PDF
The House on Poplar Court PDF



Kill Sector



Spoiler



Bahunga Worldwide
Free Kill Sector Quickstart - High Times in the Blood Hole PDF
Kill Sector: Chemicals, Candles, And Catapults Playtest Document PDF
Kill Sector Core Rulebook PDF
Kill Sector Crash Course PDF
Kill Sector Ultra Forge - Over 150 New Functions PDF
Monster 31 - New Monsters and Functions for Kill Sector PDF
The Constructigores - Construction-Themed Gladiators for Kill Sector PDF



Killer Is Near



Spoiler



Syrup Pirates
Killer Is Near PDF



Knights & Legends Tabletop RPG



Spoiler



Knights & Legends Tabletop RPG
Knights & Legends Tabletop RPG PDF



Kult



Spoiler



Modiphius
Kult: Divinity Lost - 4th Edition of Kult, Core Rules PDF
KULT: Divinity Lost - Gamemaster Screen PDF
KULT: Divinity Lost - Reference Deck PDF
KULT: Divinity Lost - Tarot Cards PDF
KULT: Divinity Lost - Taroticum and Other Tales PDF
KULT: Divinity Lost - The Black Madonna PDF

Metropolis Press
Legions of Darkness

Modiphius
KULT Free Quickplay Scenarios PDF



Kuro



Spoiler



Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Kuro PDF
Makkura PDF
Tensei PDF



Lady's Rock



Spoiler



Erisian Entertainment
Codex of Creatures PDF
Lady's Rock PDF
Plying the Aether PDF
Rook's Haven PDF



Lair Of Sword & Sorcery



Spoiler



Spooky Room Productions
Lair Of Sword & Sorcery Core Rules PDF
Lair of Sword and Sorcery: Issue 1: Demonboard! PDF
Lair of Sword and Sorcery: Issue 2: Combat! PDF
Lair of Sword and Sorcery: Issue 3: Veteran! PDF
Lair of Sword and Sorcery: Issue 4: Sorcery! PDF
Lair of Sword and Sorcery: Issue 5: Lairs! PDF
Lair of Sword and Sorcery: Issue 6: Sorceress of Zhaan PDF
Lair of Sword & Sorcery Issue 7: Labyrinth Lord Conversion PDF



LARA



Spoiler



Experimental Playground
LARA PDF
Sprawl RPG PDF

Cilindro Cubico
Sprawl RPG: New Special Talents PDF
The Stumbling Undead: A Zombie Survival One Shot RPG PDF
The Stumbling Undead 2: An Expansion to Survive PDF



League of Seekers



Spoiler



FeralGamersInc
League of Seekers PDF



Legacy



Spoiler



Battlefield Press
Legacy War of Ages Basic PDF



Legend of the 3 Cosmic Fists



Spoiler



B Drone Games
Legend of the 3 Cosmic Fists PDF



Legend of the Five Rings 



Spoiler



EDGE Studios
Legend of the Five Rings: Core Rulebook PDF

AEG
Bearers of Jade The Second Book of the Shadowlands PDF
Book of the Shadowlands PDF
Legend of the Five Rings 4e PDF
Lesser of Two Evils
Way of Shadows PDF



Legends of Anglerre


Spoiler



Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Legends of Anglerre PDF



Leverage



Spoiler



Margaret Weiss Productions
Leverage Roleplaying Game PDF



Lex Arcana



Spoiler



Quality Games
Lex Arcana RPG - Aegyptus PDF
Lex Arcana RPG - Corebook Core Rulebook 2nd Edition PDF
Lex Arcana RPG - Encyclopaedia Arcana PDF



LexOccultum



Spoiler



RiotMinds
LexOccultum: Alter Ego PDF
LexOccultum: Charta Monstrorum PDF
LexOccultum: Lex Libris PDF
LexOccultum: Great Mysteries of Ubel Staal PDF



Lifts



Spoiler



Korvidae Games
LIFTS: Ultimate Pump Edition PDF



Little Fears



Spoiler



Fun Sized Games
Little Fears Nightmare Edition PDF
Little Fears Nightmare Edition Book 2 Among the Missing PDF



LODE



Spoiler



Silver Branch Games
Nugget PDF



Lone Wolf Adventure Game



Spoiler



Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Adventures of the Kai PDF
Bestiary of the Beyond PDF
Heroes of Magnamund PDF
Lone Wolf Adventure Game PDF
Magnamund Menagerie PDF
Narrator's Screen PDF
Terror of the Darklords PDF
The Realm of Sommerlund PDF



Lovecraftesque


Spoiler



Black Armada
Lovecraftesque PDF



Luther Arkwright



Spoiler



Design Mechanism
Luther Arkwright: Roleplaying Across the Parallels PDF
Luther Arkwright: Parallel Lines PDF



Lyonesse



Spoiler



Design Mechanism
Coddefut's Stipule - TDM700 PDF
In High Dudgeon PDF
Lyonesse: Fantasy Roleplaying Based on the Novels by Jack Vance PDF



M.E.R.P


Spoiler



I.C.E.
A Campaign and Adventure Guidebook to Middle Earth
Ghosts of the Southern Anduin
Middle-Earth Role Playing 2e
Northern Mirkwood the Wood Elves Realm
Southern Mirkwood Haunt of the Necromancer



Macross RPG



Spoiler



Palladium Games
Macross RPG
Macross RPG Sourcebook 1



Madhouse



Spoiler



Blackout Games, LLC
Madhouse: A Lockwood's Asylum RPG PDF



MADS



Spoiler



Point of Inanity Games
MADS Quick Start Rules PDF



Maelstrom 



Spoiler



Arion Games
Maelstrom Classic Fantasy Bestiary PDF
Maelstrom Classic Fantasy Toolkit PDF
Maelstrom Domesday PDF



Mage the Ascension 



Spoiler



3e
Onyx Path
Convention Book: Iteration X PDF
Convention Book: N.W.O. PDF
Convention Book: Progenitors PDF
Convention Book: Syndicate PDF
Convention Book: Void Engineers PDF
M20 Book of the Fallen PDF
M20 Gods & Monsters PDF
M20 How Do You DO That? PDF
M20 The Book of Secrets PDF
Mage: The Ascension 20th Anniversary Edition PDF
Mage Translation Guide PDF

White Wolf
Convention Book: Iteration X PDF
Guide to the Traditions PDF
Tradition Book: Akashic Brotherhood (rev) PDF
Tradition Book: Celestial Chorus (rev) PDF
Tradition Book: Cult of Ecstasy (rev) PDF
Tradition Book: Dreamspeakers (rev) PDF
Tradition Book: Euthanatos (Rev Ed.) PDF
Tradition Book: Hollow Ones (Rev.) PDF
Tradition Book: Order of Hermes (rev) PDF
Tradition Book: Sons of Ether (rev) PDF
Tradition Book: Verbena (rev) PDF
Tradition Book: Virtual Adepts (rev) PDF

2e
White Wolf
Beyond the Barriers: the Book of Worlds
Beyond the Barriers: the Book of Worlds PDF
Book of Crafts
Book of Crafts PDF
Book of Madness PDF
Book of Mirrors Mage Storyteller's Handbook PDF
Dark Ages: Mage PDF
Guide to the Technocracy PDF
Horizon the Stronghold of Hope
Horizon the Stronghold of Hope PDF
Mage the Ascension 2e PDF
Spirit Ways PDF
Technocracy Assembled 1 PDF
Technocracy Assembled 2 PDF
Technomancer's Toybox PDF

1e
White Wolf
Ascension's Right Hand PDF
Book of Chantries PDF
Book of Madness
Book of Madness PDF
Book of Shadows Mage Players Guide PDF
Destiny's Price
Destiny's Price PDF
Convention Book Iteration X
Convention Book NWO
Convention Book Progenitors
Convention Book Void Engineers
Mage the Ascension
Mage the Ascension PDF
Tradition Book Order of Hermes
Tradition Book Sons of Ether
Tradition Book Virtual Adepts
Traditions Gathered 1: Songs of Science PDF
Traditions Gathered 2: Blood and Dreams PDF
Traditions Gathered 3: Swords of Faith PDF



Mage the Awakening



Spoiler



2e
Onyx Path Publishing
Mage the Awakening 2nd Edition PDF
Night Horrors: Nameless and Accursed PDF
Signs of Sorcery PDF

1e
Onyx Path Publishing
Left-Hand Path PDF
Mage Translation Guide PDF

White Wolf
Intruders Encounters with the Abyss PDF
Keys to the Supernal Tarot PDF
Mage: The Awakening PDF
Night Horrors: The Unbidden PDF
Tarot PDF
The Mysterium PDF



Mage the Sorcerer’s Crusade 



Spoiler



White Wolf
Infernalism: The Path of Screams
Infernalism: The Path of Screams PDF
Mage the Sorcerer's Crusade
Mage the Sorcerer's Crusade PDF
Order of Reason PDF
The Sorcerer’s Companion
The Sorcerer’s Companion PDF
Witches and Pagans PDF



Mage to Order



Spoiler



Drowning Moon Studios
Mage to Order PDF



Magic School Mystery



Spoiler



Tanner Wilson
Magic School Mystery PDF



Magitech RPG



Spoiler



Chris Fox Writes LLC.
The Magitech Chronicles RPG PDF



MAGS RPG



Spoiler



Game Mechanics Press
MAGS RPG PDF



MajiMonsters



Spoiler



Late Knight Games
MajiMonsters: The Monster-Catching Role-playing Game PDF



Making History



Spoiler



Molten Sulfur Press
Making History: Three One-Session RPGs PDF



Map Maker



Spoiler



One Page Gaming
Map Maker PDF



Marks



Spoiler



Charanaut
Marks: A Game for Fools PDF



Marvel Super Heroes 



Spoiler



TSR
Gamer's Handbook of the Marvel Universe: Eel thru Mad-Dog (Marvel Super Heroes Accessory MU2)
Lands of Dr. Doom Campaign Set
Marvel Super Heroes Advanced Set
Realms of Magic



Mars Colony: 39 Dark



Spoiler



TCK Roleplaying
Mars Colony: 39 Dark PDF



Masterbook



Spoiler



Precis Intermedia
The Unnaturals



The Meadow



Spoiler



Astra Barbara
The Meadow PDF



Mecha RPG



Spoiler



Heroic Journey Publications
Mecha RPG PDF



Mekton



Spoiler



R. Talsorian Games
Mekton Empire PDF
Mekton Techbook PDF
Mekton Wars: Invasion Terra PDF
Mekton Zeta PDF
Mekton Zeta Plus PDF
Mekton Zeta Tactical Display PDF
Mekton: Mecha Manual 1 PDF
Mekton: Mecha Manual 2 PDF
Mekton: Operation Rimfire PDF
Mekton: Starblade Battalion PDF



Memory Ball



Spoiler



Epistolary Richard
Memory Ball PDF



Men in Black



Spoiler



West End Games
Alien Recognition Guide



Metagene Super Hero Roleplaying Game



Spoiler



Imperfect Gammes
Metagene Super Hero Roleplaying Game PDF



Metamorphosis Alpha



Spoiler



Goodman Games
MA: Book of Handouts PDF
MA: Creatures & Gadgets PDF
MA: Death Ziggurat in Zero-G PDF
MA: Doom on the Warden PDF
MA: Epsilon City PDF
MA: Game Master's Screen PDF
MA: The Android Underlords PDF
MA: The Captain's Table PDF
MA: The Level of the Lost PDF
MA: The Mutation Manual PDF
MA: Warden Adventures PDF
MA: Warden Armory PDF
Metamorphosis Alpha 1st Printing Annotated Rules PDF



Michtim: Fluffy Adventures



Spoiler



GrimOgre Laboratory
Michtim: Fluffy Adventures PDF



Micro RPG



Spoiler



Micro RPG
Castle of the Dead: A Micro Chapbook RPG PDF
Frankenstein and His Great Love PDF



Midgard



Spoiler



The Black Orifice
Midgard: Viking Legends PDF



Midkemia Game System



Spoiler



Midkemia Press
The Black Tower PDF
Towns of the Outlands PDF



Mini Monster Mayhem



Spoiler



Tales By Bob
Mini Monster Mayhem PDF



Minimald6



Spoiler



Just Crunch Games
Renegade PDF



Miserable Secrets



Spoiler



Fantasy Heartbreaker
Miserable Secrets PDF
Miserable Secrets Omen Deck PDF



Modern Day Gladiators - Wrestling Game



Spoiler



G2 Media
Modern Day Gladiators - Wrestling Game PDF



Moebius Adventures



Spoiler



Moebius Adventure
Moebius Adventures Core Rules PDF



Monkey, Ninja, Pirate, Robot RPG



Spoiler



Atomic Sock Monkey
Monkey, Ninja, Pirate, Robot RPG PDF



Monster Mis



Spoiler



Adriel Lee Wilson
Monster Mix PDF



Monsterpunk



Spoiler



Gimmick Labs
Monsterpunk PDF



Morgalad Fantasy RPG



Spoiler



Creature of the Week Adlet PDF
Creature of the Week Akki PDF
Creature of the Week Alphyn PDF
Creature of the Week Arunai PDF
Creature of the Week Brag PDF
Morgalad Fantasy RPG Creature Compendium PDF



More Meat For The Machine



Spoiler



Tales By Bob
More Meat For The Machine PDF



The Morrow Project



Spoiler



Timeline Ltd.
The Morrow Project 4th. Edition PDF



Mothership



Spoiler



Tuesday Knight Games
Mothership: A Pound of Flesh PDF
Mothership: Dead Planet PDF
Mothership: Hive Mind (Issue 01) PDF
Mothership: Player's Survival Guide PDF

Ian Yusem
From Nightmares PDF

Joel Hines
Desert Moon of Karth PDF

RV Games
Slasher PDF

Tim Obermueller Games
The Burning Of Carbex PDF



Mount Mayhem



Spoiler



Tales By Bob
Mount Mayhem PDF



Mummy the Curse



Spoiler



Onyx Path Publishing
Book of the Deceived PDF
Cursed Necropolis: D.C. PDF
Cursed Necropolis: Rio PDF
Dreams of Avarice PDF
Guildhalls of the Deathless PDF
Mummy: The Curse PDF
Ready-Made Characters (Mummy: The Curse) PDF
Sothis Ascends PDF
The Avarice Chronicle - Collected Edition PDF



Mundi Animalia



Spoiler



Red Anvil Productions
Mundi Animalia PDF



Murder Most Foul



Spoiler



Sixpence Games
Murder Most Foul PDF



Mutant Chronicles



Spoiler



Modiphius
Bauhaus Source Book PDF
Brotherhood Source Book PDF
Capitol Source Book PDF
Cartel and Orbitals source book PDF
Cybertronic Source Book PDF
Dark Eden Campaign PDF
Dark Eden Source Book PDF
Dark Legion Campaign PDF
Dark Soul Source Book PDF
Dark Symmetry Campaign PDF
Imperial Source Book PDF
Luna & Freelancers source book PDF
Mishima Source Book PDF
Mutant Chronicles 3rd Edition Roleplaying Game PDF
Mutant Chronicles Players' Guide PDF
Mutant Chronicles Universal Index PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero - Dead Blue Sea PDF
Mutant: Year Zero - Genlab Alpha core book PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero - Roleplaying At The End Of Days PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero - Zone Compendium 1 - Lair of the Saurians PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero - Zone Sector 1 - The Doom Sphere PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero - Zone Sector 2 - Denizens of the Sink Hole PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero Gamesmaster Screen - PDF
Mutants & Heretics PDF
Venusian Apocalypse PDF
Whitestar Source Book PDF

Free League Publishing
Zone Humans PDF



Mutant Epoch



Spoiler



Outland Arts
Beyond Red Crater PDF
Creatures of the Apocalypse Codex PDF
Excavator Monthly Compendium PDF
Mutant Bestiary One PDF
Pitford: Gateway To The Ruins PDF
The Crossroads Region Gazetteer PDF
The Mall Of Doom PDF
The Mutant Epoch PDF
The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules PDF



Mutant Outpost Massacre



Spoiler



Crushpop Productions
Mutant Outpost Massacre PDF



Mutant Romp!



Spoiler



Fishwife GamesMutant Romp! PDF



Myriad RPG



Spoiler



Sane Studios
Myriad RPG System PDF



Myriad Song



Spoiler



Sanguine Productions
MYRIAD ALIENS - Even Stranger Options for Role-Play Adventure PDF
Myriad Quest PDF
MYRIAD SONG - Adventures PDF
MYRIAD SONG - Role-Play Adventure of Ten Thousand Worlds PDF



Mythic Mortals


Spoiler



Technical Grimoire Games
Mythic Mortals PDF



Mythos Mishaps



Spoiler



Tales By Bob
Mythos Mishaps PDF



Mythus


Spoiler



GDW
Mythus Fantasy Role Playing Game PDF



Necrotopia



Spoiler



Keenan Wallace Dunham
Necrotopia: Handbook to the Apocalypse PDF



Nefertiti Overdrive



Spoiler



Sword's Edge Publishing
Nefertiti Overdrive PDF



Nephilim



Spoiler



Chaosium
Nephilim PDF



New Gods of Mankind



Spoiler



Dark Skull Studios
New Gods of Mankind New God's Handbook PDF



Newtonium Engine



Spoiler



The Black Orifice
Newtonium Engine PDF



Nice Monsters and Scary Sprites



Spoiler



Density Media
Nice Monsters & Scary Sprites PDF



Nightbane



Spoiler



Palladium Books
Nightbane Role-Playing Game PDF
Nightbane World Book 1: Between the Shadows PDF
Nightbane World Book 2: Nightlands PDF
Nightbane World Book 3: Through the Glass Darkly PDF
Nightbane World Book 5: Nightbane® Survival Guide PDF
The Compendium of Contemporary Weapons PDF



Nightlife


Spoiler



Stellar Games
Nightlife



Ninja Crusade



Spoiler



Third Eye Games
The Ninja Crusade 2nd Edition PDF



Ninjas and Superspies



Spoiler



Palladium Books
Mystic China
Mystic China PDF
Ninjas & Superspies PDF
The Compendium of Contemporary Weapons PDF



Nod



Spoiler



Simon Carryer Games
Nod PDF



Not-So-Super Villains



Spoiler



Nightpath Publishing
Not-So-Super Villains PDF



Numenera



Spoiler



Monte Cook Games
Ashes of the Sea FREE Numenera Quickstart Rules and Adventure PDF
Building Tomorrow PDF
Cat's Meow: A One Page Adventure for the Cypher System PDF
Discover Your Destiny PDF
Escape from the Jade Colossus PDF
Explorer's Keys PDF
Forgetting Doomsday PDF
Love and Sex in the Ninth World PDF
Maps of the Ninth World PDF
Maps of the Ninth World 2 PDF
Ninth World Guidebook PDF
Numenera PDF
Numenera Character and Creature Standups PDF
Numenera Character Portfolio PDF
Numenera Destiny PDF
Numenera Discovery PDF
Numenera Player's Guide PDF
Predation PDF
Priests of the Aeons PDF
Shadewalker PDF
Slaves of the Machine God PDF
Technology Compendium: Sir Arthour’s Guide to the Numenera PDF
The Nightcraft PDF
The Ninth World Bestiary PDF
The Octopi of the Ninth World PDF
The Spire of the Hunting Sound Quickstart Adventure PDF
The Thief, the Clave, and the Ultimatum PDF
Voices of the Datasphere PDF

Legendary Television Studios
Carnival Row RPG PDF



Objective Interim Modern Combat System



Spoiler



SPQR Studios
Objective Interim Modern Combat System PDF



Omega System



Spoiler



Khepera Publishing
ATLANTIS: City Guide PDF
ATLANTIS: The Second Age PDF
ATLANTIS: Theragraphica PDF
GODSEND Agenda 3rd Edition PDF



Omni System



Spoiler



Morrigan Press
Atlantis Second Age PDF
Atlantis the Bestiary PDF
In the Darkness PDF



On Mighty Thews



Spoiler



Simon Carryer Games
On Mighty Thews Second Edition PDF



OneDice



Spoiler



Cakebread & Walton
OneDice Abney Park's Airship Pirates PDF
OneDice B Movies PDF
OneDice Cyberpunk PDF
OneDice Fantasy PDF
OneDice Pirates & Dragons PDF
OneDice Pulp PDF
OneDice Robin Hood PDF
OneDice Space PDF
OneDice Steampunk PDF
OneDice Supers PDF
OneDice Universal Revised PDF
OneDice Urban Fantasy PDF



One Eldritch Summer



Spoiler



Two Cat Club
One Eldritch Summer PDF



One More Thing



Spoiler



ndp design
One More Thing PDF



The One Ring



Spoiler



Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Adventurer's Companion PDF
Bree PDF
Erebor - The Lonely Mountain PDF
Horse-lords of Rohan PDF
Journeys and Maps PDF
Laughter of Dragons PDF
Loremaster's Screen and Lake-town Guide PDF
Oaths of the Riddermark PDF
Rivendell PDF
Ruins of the North PDF
Tales from Wilderland PDF
The Darkening of Mirkwood PDF
The Heart of the Wild PDF
The One Ring Roleplaying Game PDF



One Roll Engine



Spoiler



Arc Dream Publishing
Better Angels PDF
eCollapse PDF
GODLIKE Character Guide PDF
GODLIKE Quickstart Collection PDF
GODLIKE: Black Devils Brigade PDF
GODLIKE: Glazier PDF
GODLIKE: Superhero Roleplaying in a World on Fire, 1936-1946 PDF
GODLIKE: The Invasion of Jericho Bay PDF
GODLIKE: Will to Power PDF
Monsters and Other Childish Things (Pocket Edition) PDF
Monsters and Other Childish Things 12 Monsters of Christmas PDF
Monsters and Other Childish Things: Bigger Bads PDF
Monsters and Other Childish Things: Completely Monstrous Edition PDF
Monsters and Other Childish Things: Curriculum of Conspiracy PDF
Monsters and Other Childish Things: Road Trip PDF
Monsters and Other Childish Things: The Dreadful Secrets of Candlewick Manor PDF
Nemesis PDF
No Soul Left Behind PDF
Wild Talents 2e PDF
Wild Talents: Grim War PDF
Wild Talents Progenitor PDF
Wild Talents The Kerebos Club PDF
Wild Talents: The Kerberos Club Quick-Start Guide PDF
Wild Talents: This Favored Land PDF

Greg Stolze
Ecollapse PDF



One Shot Adventures



Spoiler



Keck Publishing
One Shot Adventures! Days of Knights PDF



Open Action System



Spoiler



House Dok Productions
Fractured Kingdom PDF
Fractured Kingdom: Day of the Dead PDF
Metahumans Rising PDF
The Burning Earth: Arena PDF



Open Legend



Spoiler



Corrupt Confidant Gaming
Open Legend RPG - Duermar: Descend into Madness - A GM's Guide PDF
Open Legend RPG - Duermar: Descend into Madness - A Player's Guide PDF

Seventh Sphere Publishing
A Star Once Fallen PDF



Opera House



Spoiler



Corone Design
Opera House PDF



Operators RPG



Spoiler



Samjoko Publishing
Operators RPG PDF



Orbis Terrarum



Spoiler



Orbis Terrarum RPG
Orbis Terrarum core rules & setting PDF



Osiris



Spoiler



Epidemic Books
Osiris Core Rulebook (v 1.3) PDF



Our Queen Crumbles



Spoiler



Jason Brown
Claypit PDF
Our Queen Crumbles PDF



Outbreak Undead



Spoiler



Hunters Entertainment
Outbreak: Undead 2nd Ed - Intro Manual PDF



Over Arms



Spoiler



Rookie Jet
Over Arms PDF



Over the Edge



Spoiler



Atlas Games
At Your Service PDF
Cloaks PDF
Forgotten Lives PDF
Friend or Foe PDF
Over the Edge 2e PDF
Player's Guide PDF
Unauthorized Broadcast PDF
Warped Adventures PDF
Weather the Cuckoo Likes PDF
Wildest Dreams PDF



Overflight



Spoiler



Hunters Entertainment
Overlight: A Fantasy Roleplaying Game of Kaleidoscopic Journeys PDF



Owlbear Omelette



Spoiler



Caradoc Games
Owlbear Omelette PDF



Pacesetter System



Spoiler



Goblinoid Games
Cryptworld PDF
Monsters Macabre PDF

Pacesetter Games
Timemaster PDF



Palladium RPG



Spoiler



Palladium Books
Adventures in the Northern Wilderness
Adventures in the Northern Wilderness PDF
Adventures on the High Seas
Adventures on the High Seas PDF
Adventures on the High Seas 2nd Edition PDF
Bizantium and the Northern Islands
Dragons & Gods PDF
Eastern Territory PDF
“Further” Adventures in the Northern Wilderness PDF
Garden of the Gods PDF
Land of the Damned One: Chaos Lands PDF
Land of the Damned Two: Eternal Torment PDF
Library of Bletherad PDF
Monsters and Animals
Monsters and Animals PDF
Mount Nimro PDF
Mysteries of Magic One: The Heart of Magic PDF
Northern Hinterlands PDF
Old Ones PDF
Old Ones 2nd Edition PDF
Palladium RPG 1st Edition
Palladium RPG Revised Edition PDF
Palladium Fantasy RPG, 2nd Edition PDF
The Baalgor Wastelands PDF
The Western Empire PDF
Wolfen Empire PDF
Yin Sloth Jungles PDF



Panty Explosion



Spoiler



Atarashi Games
Classroom Deathmatch PDF
Ocean PDF
Sea Dracula Wave 2 PDF
The Magical Land of Yeld PDF
The Magical Land of Yeld: Friend's Guide & Coloring Book PDF
The Magical Land of Yeld: Towns & Territories expansion PDF
The Tulip Academy's Society for Dangerous Gentlemen PDF
Tokyo Brain Pop PDF



Paradigm Shift Game System


Spoiler



Team Frog
Supermegatopia PDF



Paragon



Spoiler



Tremorworks
Paragon: HDL Second Edition PDF



Paranoia


Spoiler



Paranoia XP
Mongoose Publishing
Big Book of Bots PDF
Crash Priority PDF
Criminal Histories PDF
Extreme Paranoia PDF
Flashbacks PDF
Flashbacks II PDF
Paranoia Games Master's Screen PDF
Paranoia XP Service Pack 1 PDF
Service, Service PDF
Stuff PDF
STUFF 2: The Gray Subnets PDF
The Mutant Experience PDF
Traitors Manual PDF
W.m.d PDF

2e
Acute Paranoia PDF
Alpha Complexities PDF
HIL Sector Blues PDF
Paranoia 2e PDF
PARANOIA 2E Excessory Pack
The People's Glorious Revolutionary Adventure PDF
The YELLOW Clearance Black Box Blues PDF

1e
Clones in Space PDF
Orcbusters PDF
PARANOIA First Edition PDF
PARANOIA 1E GM Screen and Adventures PDF
PARANOIA Form Pack PDF
Vapors Don't Shoot Back PDF



Part Time Gods



Spoiler



Third Eye Games
Infinite Sparks, A Part-Time Gods Second Edition Companion PDF
Mythic Echoes: Volume One (Part-Time Gods Second Edition) PDF
Part-Time Gods Second Edition PDF
Wrath of Purity: A 3-Part Adventure for Part-Time Gods Second Edition PDF



PDQ System


Spoiler



Atomic Sock Monkey Press
Monkey, Ninja, Pirate, Robot RPG PDF

Evil Hat
Swashbucklers of the Seven Skies PDF

Modiphius
Achtung Cthulhu Heroes of the Sea PDF

Politically Incorrect Games
Book of Bewildering Beasts PDF
Questers of the Middle Realms Second Edition PDF

Third Eye Games
H. P. Lovecraft Preparatory Academy PDF



Peculiar Tales



Spoiler



Peculiar Tales
Peculiar Tales: The Role-playing Game PDF



Pendragon



Spoiler



6e
Chaosium
The Great Hunt PDF
The Quest of the Red Blade PDF

5e
Nocturnal
Book of Armies PDF
Book of Battle 2nd Edition PDF
Book of Knights PDF
Book of Knights & Ladies PDF
Book of Records Vol I: Knights PDF
King Arthur Pendragon 5.1 PDF
King Arthur Pendragon: Edition 5.2 PDF
Pendragon Gamemaster Characters PDF
The Great Pendragon Campaign PDF

4e
Chaosium
Beyond The Wall PDF
Blood and Lust PDF
King Arthur Pendragon: 4th Edition PDF
Land of Giants
Land of Giants PDF
Pagan Shore PDF
Perilous Forest PDF
Savage Mountains PDF
Saxons! PDF
Tales of Mystic Tournaments PDF
Tales of the Spectre Kings PDF

Green Knight Publishing
Pendragon

Tales of Chivalry & Romance PDF
Tales of Magic & Miracles PDF
The Grey Knight PDF

1e
Nocturnal
King Arthur Pendragon PDF



PERK



Spoiler



Dire Ninja Media
PERK Core Rulebook PDF
PERK Urban Horror PDF




Perseverant RPG


Spoiler



Sigil Stone Publishing
Perseverant RPG PDF



Petitioners of Zed



Spoiler



MrReciprocity
Petitioners of Zed PDF



Phaethos RPG



Spoiler



Simian Circle Games
Phaethos RPG Book of Beasts PDF
Phaethos RPG Core Rulebook PDF



Piledrivers and Powerbombs



Spoiler



Prince of Darkness Games
Piledrivers and Powerbombs: Chokeslam of Darkness Edition PDF



Pip System



Spoiler



Third Eye Games
Pip System Corebook PDF
Pip System Primer Annual #1 PDF
Pip System Primer Annual #2 PDF
Pip System QuickStar3 PDF
Pip System Status Effect Cards PDF
Pip System Status Effect Cards PDF



Planets of Peril: Sword & Planet Fantasy RPG



Spoiler



Precis Intermedia
Planets of Peril: Sword & Planet Fantasy RPG PDF



Pocket Fantasy RPG



Spoiler



Brandon Goeringer
Pocket Fantasy RPG PDF



Pocket Universe RPG



Spoiler



UNIGames
Teenage Demon Slayers: Strength in Numbers PDF



Pocket-Size Fantasy



Spoiler



Furious Rabbit Productions
Pocket-Size Fantasy PDF



Poetry Games



Spoiler



Rule 42 Arts Coalition
Sedentary Dances PDF



Polaris



Spoiler



Peach Pants Press
Thou Art But A Warrior PDF



Polaris RPG



Spoiler



Black Book Editions
POLARIS RPG - Creatures - ENGLISH PDF
POLARIS RPG - Core Rulebook: 1 - ENGLISH PDF
POLARIS RPG - Core Rulebook: 2 - ENGLISH PDF
POLARIS RPG - Quickstart Guide + Adventure PDF
Polaris the RPG - Quick Start #1 Universe PDF
Polaris the RPG - Quick Start #2 Rules PDF



The Pool



Spoiler



Random Order Creations
The Pool PDF
The Questing Beast PDF



Posturing and Pretensions



Spoiler



BTRC
Posturing and Pretensions PDF



Power of 10



Spoiler



Flight of the Valkyries
Power of 10 (P10) - a Rules-Light RPG PDF



Power Outage



Spoiler



Go Nerdy
Power Outage: Core Guide Book PDF



Pretty Easy Roleplaying Kit


Spoiler



Dire Ninja Media
PERK Urban Horror PDF



Primeval RPG



Spoiler



Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Primeval RPG Core Rulebook PDF



Primus Star



Spoiler



Evil Pig Productions
Primus Star Core Rulebook 1st Edition PDF



Print the Legend



Spoiler



Hawvermale Paper & Pen
Print the Legend PDF



Prism



Spoiler



Whitney Marie Delaglio
Prism: The Rulebook PDF



Privateers and Pirates



Spoiler



Fat Johnny Games
Privateers and Pirates PDF



Promethean the Created



Spoiler



2e
Onyx Path Publishing
Night Horrors: The Tormented PDF
Promethean the Created 2nd Edition PDF

White Wolf
Promethean the Created PDF



Promethium System



Spoiler



Promethium Books
Cursebrand Chronicles - Core Edition PDF



Protocol



Spoiler



post world games
Coyote, Protocol Game Series 8 PDF



Providence 



Spoiler



Xidcreative
Providence: Ecology



Prowlers & Paragons



Spoiler



Evil Beagle Games
Prowlers & Paragons Ultimate Edition "Waiting Room Edition" PDF

LakeSide Games
Prowlers & Paragons Core Rules PDF



Pulp Triumphant



Spoiler



Knight Owl Publishing
Pulp Triumphant: Red Planets & Dark Jungles PDF



QAGS



Spoiler



Hex Games
American Artifacts PDF
Hobomancer PDF
Magic Rules! PDF
QAGS Second Edition PDF
Spooky: The Definitive Guide To Horror Gaming PDF
The Adventures of Sindbad PDF
The Book of Dumb Tables PDF
The Mountains of the Moon: Sindbad In East Africa PDF



Quest



Spoiler



Primal Atom
Quest PDF



Questers of the Middle Realms



Spoiler



PIG
Book of Bewildering Beasts PDF
Questers of the Middle Realms Second Edition PDF



Quicksilver



Spoiler



UNIGames
Quicksilver Lite PDF



Quill



Spoiler



Trollish Delver Games
Quill: A Letter-Writing Roleplaying Game for a Single Player PDF
Quill: Shadow and Ink PDF
Quill: White Box PDF



Qin



Spoiler



Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Qin Bestiary PDF
Qin Legends PDF
Qin: The Art of War PDF
Qin: The Tournament of Scarlet and White PDF
Qin: The Warring States PDF



Raven of the Scythe



Spoiler



James Embry
Book of Encounters Volume 2 PDF
Book of Lost Arcana PDF
Book of the Haunted PDF
Court of the Yuletide PDF
Lands of Arrovengia: Campaign Setting PDF
Raven of the Scythe Core Rules and Book of Encounters: Revised PDF
The Crypt of Jasper Fort PDF
Town and City Builder PDF



RED AEGIS Roleplaying Game



Spoiler



Vorpal Games
RED AEGIS Roleplaying Game PDF



Red Panda Redemption



Spoiler



Desks and Dorks
Red Panda Redemption: The RPG



Regeneration



Spoiler



Sam Galer
Regeneration – Core Rulebook PDF



Remember Tomorrow



Spoiler



BoxNinja
Red Markets



Spoiler



Hebanon Games
Elevation: A Red Markets Job Line PDF
Le Corbusier: A Red Markets Portfolio PDF
Red Markets: A Game of Economic Horror PDF
Trabajo: A Red Markets Portfolio PDF
Veblen Goods: A Red Markets Gear Guide PDF



Remember Tomorrow PDF



ReMemorex



Spoiler



Nerdy City
ReMemorex PDF



Return to the Stars



Spoiler



Festive Ninja
The Stellar Beacon: Hopepunk Issue PDF



Rifts



Spoiler



Palladium
Adventure Sourcebook Three: The Black Vault PDF
Book of Magic PDF
Chaos Earth Creatures of Chaos PDF
Chaos Earth Rise of Magic PDF
Chaos Earth RPG PDF
Conversion Book
Conversion Book One, Revised Edition PDF
Conversion Book 2 Pantheons of the Megaverse
Conversion Book Two: Pantheons of the Megaverse PDF
Conversion Book Three: Dark Conversions PDF
Dimension Book 1: Wormwood PDF
Dimension Book 2: Phase World PDF
Dimension Book 3: Phase World Sourcebook PDF
Dimension Book 5: Anvil Galaxy PDF
Dimension Book 6: Three Galaxies PDF
Dimension Book 7: Megaverse® Builder PDF
Dimension Book 8: Naruni Wave Two PDF
Dimension Book 10: Hades, Pits of Hell PDF
Dimension Book 11: Dyval, Hell Unleashed PDF
Dimension Book 12: Dimensional Outbreak PDF
Dimension Book 13: Fleets of the Three Galaxies PDF
Dimension Book 14: Thundercloud Galaxy PDF
Dimension Book 15: Secrets of the Atlanteans PDF
Game Master Guide PDF
Game Master Kit PDF
Heroes of the Megaverse PDF
Machinations of Doom – Graphic Novel & Sourcebook PDF
MercTown PDF
Primer - How to Play Rifts and Create Adventures PDF
Rifts Bestiary Volume one PDF
Rifts RPG
Rifts RPG PDF
Rifts Ultimate Edition RPG PDF
Shemarrian Nation Sourcebook PDF
Sourcebook One, Revised & Expanded PDF
Sourcebook Four: Coalition Navy PDF
Vampires Sourcebook PDF
Worldbook One: Vampire Kingdoms
Worldbook One: Vampire Kingdoms PDF
World Book One: Vampire Kingdoms, New Revised Edition PDF
Worldbook Two: Atlantis
Worldbook Two: Atlantis PDF
Worldbook Three: England
Worldbook Three: England PDF
Worldbook Four: Africa
Worldbook Four: Africa PDF
World Book Five: Triax & The NGR PDF
World Book Six: South America PDF
World Book Eight: Japan PDF
World Book Nine: South America 2 PDF
World Book 10: Juicer Uprising PDF
World Book 11: Coalition War Campaign PDF
Worldbook Twelve: Psyscape
Worldbook Twelve: Psyscape PDF
World Book 13: Lone Star PDF
World Book 14: New West PDF
World Book 15: Spirit West PDF
World Book 16: Federation of Magic, Revised PDF
World Book 18: Mystic Russia PDF
World Book 19: Australia PDF
World Book 20: Canada PDF
World Book 21: Splynn Dimensional Market PDF
World Book 22: Free Quebec PDF
World Book 24: China One PDF
World Book 26: Dinosaur Swamp PDF
World Book 30: D-Bees of North America PDF
World Book 35: Megaverse in Flames PDF



Robot BattleLords



Spoiler



Point of Insanity Game Studio
Robot BattleLords PDF



Rocket Age



Spoiler



A Prince's Ransom PDF
Blood Red Mars PDF
Bring 'Em Back Alive PDF
Heroes of the Solar System PDF
Mind Dunes of The Moon PDF
No Good Deed PDF
Rocket Age Core Rulebook PDF
Rocket Racers PDF
The Asteroid Belt PDF
The Lost City of the Ancients PDF
The Lure of Venus PDF
The Trail of the Scorpion PDF
Warlord of the Gravitic Portal PDF



Rolemaster



Spoiler



Arion Games
Rolemaster Rome PDF

I.C.E.
Creatures and Monsters
Elemental Companion
Of Channeling
Of Channeling PDF
Of Essence
Of Essence PDF
Of Mentalism
Of Mentalism PDF
Races and Cultures Underground Races
Rolemaster Express PDF
Rolemaster Standard Rules
Treasure Companion
Vikings

Old Bones Publishing
Secrets of Blood Rock PDF



Romance Trilogy



Spoiler



Black & Green Games
Romance Trilogy - BGG010PDF PDF



Rosette Diceless



Spoiler



Future Proof Games
Rosette Diceless PDF



RPGPundit's GnomeMurdered RPG



Spoiler



Precis Intermedia
RPGPundit's GnomeMurdered RPG PDF



ROTA



Spoiler



Immortal House
ROTA: Realms of the Ancients Core Rulebook PDF



Ruin Masters



Spoiler



RiotMinds
Ruin Masters - Classic Fantasy Play - RPG PDF



Rune Stryders



Spoiler



Precis Intermedia
Rune Stryders: Fantasy-Mecha RPG PDF



The Runed Age



Spoiler



Stormforge Productions
The Runed Age Corebook PDF



RuneQuest



Spoiler



Runequest Roleplaying in Glorantha
Chaosium
Rattling Wind PDF

Johnstown Cormndium
The Pendulum & The Pit PDF

Mythras
Design Mechanism
A Gift From Shamash PDF
After the Vampire Wars PDF
Breaking the Habit: Mythras Combat Module PDF
Classic Fantasy PDF
Coddefut's Stipule - TDM700 PDF
G1 These Violent Delights PDF
G2: The Lonely Lighthouse - TDM505 PDF
In High Dudgeon PDF
Luther Arkwright: Roleplaying Across the Parallels PDF
Luther Arkwright: Parallel Lines PDF
Lyonesse: Fantasy Roleplaying Based on the Novels by Jack Vance PDF
Khakun Shrugs PDF
M1 The Terror of Ettinmarsh PDF
M2: Moonspike Tower PDF
Madness & Other Colours PDF
Monster Island PDF
Monster Island Companion PDF
Take Cover!: Mythras Combat Module - TDMCM002 PDF
Mythic Britain PDF
Mythic Britain Companion PDF
Mythic Britain: Logres PDF
Mythic Constantinople PDF
Mythic Constantinople Map Pack PDF
Mythic Constantinople: Life's Long Consequences PDF
Mythic Rome PDF
Mythic Rome Maps PDF
Mythras PDF
Mythras GM Screen PDF
Mythras Companion PDF
Mythras Imperative PDF
N1 Tomb of the Mad Wizard PDF
Shores of Korantia PDF
The Arakuline Tribute PDF
The Fenix Papers PDF
The Taskan Empire PDF
Thennla PDF
Waterlands PDF
Xamoxis' Cleansing PDF

Legend
Mongoose
Arcania of Legend: Blood Magic PDF
Arcania of Legend: Elementalism PDF
Arms of Legend PDF
Gladiators of Legend PDF
Legend PDF
Monsters of Legend PDF
Monsters of Legend 2 PDF
Pirates of Legend PDF
Samurai of Legend PDF
Sheoloth - The Sprawling City PDF
Spirit Magic PDF
Vikings of Legend PDF

Mystical Throne Entertainment
Tabletop Gaming Guide to the: Pinkertons PDF

Raiders of R’lyeh
Cipher Bureau
Raiders of R’lyeh: Gamemaster’s Guide & Complete Rules PDF

Renaissance
Cakebread and Walton
Clockwork & Cthulhu PDF
Clockwork and Chivalry 2nd Edition Core Rulebook PDF
Dark Streets 2nd Edition - Core Rulebook PDF
Guardians of Blasphemous Knowledge PDF
Kingdom & Commonwealth Omnibus 1 PDF
Kingdom & Commonwealth Omnibus 2 PDF
Phoenix Tavern PDF
Pirates and Dragons PDF
The Case of the Missing Professor PDF
The Heydelberg Horror PDF
The Köln Machinations PDF
The Mystery of Shirdley Hall PDF
Tomes of Blasphemous Knowledge PDF

Runequest II
Mongoose
Arms & Equipment PDF
Cities of the Young Kingdoms: The South PDF
Cults of Glorantha PDF
Cults of the Young Kingdoms PDF
Deus Vault PDF
Elric of Melnibone PDF
Empires PDF
Ex Cathedra PDF
Glorantha the Second Age PDF
Monster Colliseum PDF
Necromantic Arts PDF
Pavis Rises PDF
Races of Glorantha PDF
Runequest II Core PDF
The Abiding Book PDF
Vikings PDF

Runequest Classic
Mongoose
Blood of Orlanth PDF
Dara Happa Stirs PDF
Dragonewts PDF
Ducks: Guide to the Durulz PDF
Dwarfs PDF
Elfs PDF
Fronela PDF
Glorantha Second Age
Glorantha Second Age PDF
Guilds, Factions, and Cults PDF
Land of the Samurai PDF
Price of Honor PDF
Runequest PDF
Runequest Monsters II PDF
Runequest Pirates PDF
The Clanking City PDF
Trolls: A Guide to the Uz PDF

Runequest 2e
Chaosium
Cults of Prax PDF
Gateway Bestiary PDF
Gloranthan Classics Volume III - Cult Compendium PDF
RuneQuest 2nd Edition (1980) PDF



Rusałka



Spoiler



Teapot Dome Games
Rusałka PDF



Sabre RPG



Spoiler



Dragonsbane Entertainment
Sabre RPG 2e Bestiary PDF
Sabre RPG 2e Fantasy Basic PDF
Sabre RPG 2e Fantasy Premium PDF
Sabre RPG 2e Fantasy Legends PDF
Sabre RPG 2e Scifi Edition PDF
Sabre RPG 2e Scifi Encounters PDF
Sabre RPG 2e Starships Manual PDF



SAGA



Spoiler



Wizards of the Coast
Dragonlance: Fifth Age Dramatic Adventure Game (SAGA) PDF
Heroes Of Hope (SAGA) PDF
Palanthas (SAGA) PDF
The Legacy of Raistlin (SAGA) PDF
The Bestiary (SAGA) PDF
Wings Of Fury (SAGA) PDF



Sagas of Midgard



Spoiler



Drinking Horn Games
Sagas of Midgard Corebook PDF



SAGA: The Game



Spoiler



Saga the Game
The Haunted Mansion [Map] PDF



Salem World



Spoiler



218 Games!
Salem World - Extended Edition PDF



S.A.V.A.G.E.



Spoiler



Sacrosanct Games
S.A.V.A.G.E. Essentials Rulebook PDF



Savage Kingdoms



Spoiler



Savage Kingdoms
Savage Bestiary PDF
Savage Kingdoms III Core Rulebook (digital) PDF



Savage Worlds



Spoiler



Pinnacle Entertainment
12TM: Chickens in the Mist PDF
50 Fathoms Explorer's Edition PDF
50 Fathoms Player's Guide PDF
Back East The North PDF
Back East The South PDF
Deadlands Classic and Reloaded Conversion Guide PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: All the Purty Little Horses PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Blood Drive 1-Bad Times on the Goodnight PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Blood Drive 2-High Plains Drovers PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Blood Drive 3-Range War! PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Design Diary 1 PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Ghost Towns PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: GM Screen Inserts PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Grim Prairie Trails PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Grim Prairie Tunes PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Map o' the Weird West PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Marshal's Handbook Explorer's Edition PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Memories (Matt Forbeck) PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Player's Guide Explorer's Edition PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Ruckus at Worm Creek (Perilous Parcels One Sheet) PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Salt o' the Earth (Perilous Parcels One Sheet) PDF
Deadlands Reloaded: Trail Guides, Volume 1 PDF
Deadlands the Wierd West
Deadlands Wierd West Player's Guide PDF
ETU: Class Ring PDF
Hell on Earth PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Brainburners PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Children of the Atom PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: City o' Sin PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Cyborgs PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Denver PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Hell or High Water PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Iron Oasis PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Junkman Cometh PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Monsters, Muties, & Misfits PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Radiation Screen PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Road Warriors PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Shattered Coast PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Something About a Sword PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Spirit Warriors PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: The Boise Horror PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: The Last Crusaders PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: The Wasted West PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Toxic Tales PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Urban Renewal PDF
Hell on Earth Classic: Waste Warriors PDF
Lankhmar: City of Thieves PDF
Lankhmar: Savage Foes of Nehwon PDF
Monsters, Muties, and Misfits PDF
Necessary Evil Explorer's Edition PDF
Necropolis 2350 - 2351-55 Update PDF
Necropolis 2350 - Player's Guide PDF
Necropolis 2350 - Setting Book PDF
Necropolis 2350 Adventure Compendium PDF
Necropolis 2350: GM Screen PDF
Necropolis 2350: Impaler Handbook PDF
Necropolis 2350: Incinerator Handbook PDF
Necropolis 2350: Preacher Handbook PDF
Necropolis 2350: Templar Handbook PDF
Rascals, Varmints, & Critters
Rascals, Varmints, & Critters PDF
Rascals, Varmints, & Critters II PDF
Rippers PDF
Rippers Companion PDF
Rippers Resurrected: Archetypes PDF
Rippers Resurrected: Custom GM Screen PDF
Rippers Resurrected: Deluxe Character and Campaign Journal PDF
Rippers Resurrected: Frightful Expeditions PDF
Rippers Resurrected: Game Master's Handbook PDF
Rippers Resurrected: Lord of the Underworld PDF
Rippers Resurrected: Player's Guide PDF
Rippers: The Lost Library PDF
Savage Foes of Solomon Kane PDF
Savage Rifts: Archetypes Set 1 (SWADE Edition) PDF
Savage Rifts: Bookmarks PDF
Savage Rifts: Castle Refuge PDF
Savage Rifts: Customizable Game Master's Screen (SWADE Edition) PDF
Savage Rifts: Form Fillable Character Sheet (SWADE Edition) PDF
Savage Rifts: Game Master's Handbook (SWADE Edition) PDF
Savage Rifts: Garnet Town Gambit (SWADE Edition) PDF
Savage Rifts: North America (SWADE) PDF
Savage Rifts: Savage Foes of North America (SWADE Edition) PDF
Savage Rifts: Savaging Your Favorite Rifts® Ideas PDF
Savage Rifts: The Call in the Night (SWADE Edition) PDF
Savage Rifts: The Mega Power List (SWADE Edition) PDF
Savage Rifts: The Tomorrow Legion Player's Guide (SWADE Edition) PDF
Savage Rifts: Tomorrow Legion Field Manual (SWADE Edition) PDF
Savage World of Solomon Kane PDF
Savage Worlds Deluxe PDF
Savage Worlds Explorers Edition PDF
Savage Worlds Horror Companion PDF
Savage Worlds Science Fiction Companion PDF
The Last Parsec: Archetypes PDF
The Last Parsec: Catch of the Day PDF
The Last Parsec: Core PDF
The Last Parsec: Eris Beta-V PDF
The Last Parsec: Ghosts in the Machine PDF
The Last Parsec: GM Screen Inserts PDF
The Last Parsec: Irongate Bot Madness Preview PDF
The Last Parsec: JumpCorp Requisition Kit PDF
The Last Parsec: Leviathan PDF
The Last Parsec: Omariss Death Worm PDF
The Last Parsec: Primer PDF
The Last Parsec: Scientorium PDF
The Last Parsec: Untimely Discovery PDF
The Path of Kane PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Arboria Poster Map PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Archetypes PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Character Folio PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Character Sheet PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Cliffhanger Cards PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Cliffhanger Supplement PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Combat Options PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Coralia Poster Map PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Fast Pursuit Rocket Poster Map PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Figure Flats PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Form Fillable Character Sheet PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Game Master Screen Inserts PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Journey to the Center of Mongo PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Kingdoms of Mongo PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Mongo Poster Map PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Propaganda Posters & Sign Up Sheets PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: T'Was the Night Before Crystal Fest PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: Table Tent Character Sheet PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: The Swamps of Eternia PDF
The Savage World of Flash Gordon: War Rocket Poster Map PDF
Weird War I: American Archetypes PDF
Weird War I: British Archetypes PDF
Weird War I: Civilian Archetypes PDF
Weird War I: French Archetypes PDF
Weird War I: Gas Terror PDF
Weird War I: German Archetypes PDF
Weird War I: GM Screen Inserts PDF
Weird War I: Graf Schmidt PDF
Weird War I: Hellfighters PDF
Weird War I: In Vino Veritas PDF
Weird War I: No Man's Land PDF
Weird War I: Player's Guide PDF
Weird War I: Raid on Fort Douaumont PDF
Weird War I: The 13th Warrior PDF
Weird War I: War Master's Handbook PDF
Weird War II PDF
Weird War II: Ardennes of Darkness PDF
Weird Wars: Island of Dreams PDF

AAW
Crow's Rest Island PDF

Adamant Entertainment
MARS: Savage Worlds Edition PDF
Thrilling Tales 2e PDF

Aegis Studios
Choe Pho Savage Adventures PDF
Citizens Divided PDF

Atomic Overmind Press
Serpent Scales 3 Return to Monster Island PDF

Battlefield Press
Agents of G.A.I.A. (Savage Worlds) PDF
Distant Vistas (Savage Worlds Edition) PDF
Eldritch Skies (Savage Worlds Edition) PDF
Eldritch Skies GM Screen Insert (Savage Worlds Deluxe Edition) PDF
Gaslight Calender Pack: 1888 Edition PDF
Gaslight Map Pack PDF
Gaslight Victorian Fantasy 3e (Savage Worlds Deluxe Edition) PDF
Kaiser's Gate PDF
Kaiser's Gate - Adventures & Archetypes PDF
Kaiser's Gate Field Manual: Mounts PDF
Sherwood: The Legend of Robin Hood 2e (Savage Worlds Edition) PDF
The Dinosaur Protocol (SWAdE) PDF
Warren C. Norwood's Double Spiral War PDF
Wizards and Wiseguys: Public Enemies PDF

Blessed Machine
Secret Agents of CROSS (Savage Worlds Adventure Edition) PDF
Secret Agents of CROSS Mission: Vididiots PDf

Dog House Rules
Savaged Six Guns: The James-Younger Gang PDF

Dragonlaird Gaming
Savage Characters, Volume 1 PDF

Dylan Brooks
Modern Monsters PDF

Evil Beagle Games
Freedom Squadron Commando's Manual PDF
Savagely Useful: Random Magical Items PDF
The Grand Melee PDF

Fainting Goat Games
[Savage Worlds]Improbable Tales: Pirates Beyond Time!

FunSized Games
Streets of Bedlam PDF

Gallant Knight Games
Sagas & Six-Guns PDF

GRAmel
Beasts and Barbarians Adventure Edition Update PDF
Beasts & Barbarians: Archetypes of the Dominions and Jalizar PDF
Beasts & Barbarians: Dread Sea Dominions Map PDF
Beasts & Barbarians Game Master Screen PDF
Beasts & Barbarians Golden Edition PDF
Beasts & Barbarians Heroic Tale #1: The Cliffs Queen's Court PDF
Beasts & Barbarians Heroic Tale #2: The Carnival of Nal Sagath PDF
Beasts & Barbarians Player's Guide PDF
Beasts & Barbarians Pregenerated Characters PDF
Beasts and Barbarians Steel Edition Figure Flats PDF
Beasts & Barbarians Steel Edition Game Master Guide PDF
Beasts & Barbarians Steel Edition Player Guide PDF
Beasts and Barbarians: Tricarnia Map PDF
Beasts of the Dominions PDF
Citadel of the Winged Gods PDF
Dark Places of the Dominions PDF
Death of the Tyrant PDF
Enyia’s Song PDF
Garden of Death PDF
Gladiators of the Dominion PDF
Grains of Death PDF
Green World PDF
Heroes of the Dominions PDF
Imago Mortis PDF
In the name of Progress PDF
Jalizar City of Thieves PDF
Moonless Night Over Grimdell PDF
Nemezis PDF
Nemezis Adventure Generator PDF
Nemezis: Cyborgs PDF
Nemezis: Galaxy PDF
Nemezis: Hunt for the Hercules PDF
Nemezis: Optional Wealth rules PDF
Nemezis Pregenerated Characters PDF
Nemezis: Web of Intrigue PDf
Old Blood PDF
Peacekeepers: Savage Worlds edition PDF
Pirates of the Dominions PDF
Prahos Thrice Bitten PDF
Prison of the Dragon God PDF
Rebirth PDF
Rifles of Atlantis PDF
Shadows over Ekul PDF
Skinner of Syranthia PDF
Soul in the Water PDF
Sword of Izim PDF
Tattered Banners - Bandit Lords and Mercenary Captains PDF
Terror Planet of the Amazon Queen PDF
The Amulet of Dogskull PDF
The Crying Mother PDF
The Dark Creed: Cultists PDF
The Dread Shard PDF
The Eye of Xalath PDF
The Justice of Kerir Shar PDF
The Queen of the Lost Valley PDF
TimeZero: Operative`s Manual. PDF
Tricarnia Land of Princes and Demons PDF
Trollhunt PDF
Tropicana PDF
Tropicana: Die Fast... (or die trying) PDF
Tropicana: Gorillaconda PDF
Tyrnador JumpStart PDF
Tyrnador Player Guide PDF
Wolves in the Borderland PDF
Worldcrafting PDF

Gun Metal Games
Auction Action! PDF
Codex Infernus: The Savage Guide to Hell PDF
Forces of Light: The Savage Guide to Heaven PDF
Interface Zero 2.0: Full Metal Cyberpunk PDF
Interface Zero 3.0 Players Guide to 2095 PDF
Japan: Empire of the Setting Sun PDF
The New York Reclamation Zone PDF
The Republic of Texas Savage Worlds edition PDF
The Yaurcoan Empire PDF
Totems of the Dead: Game Master's Guide to the Untamed Lands PDF
Totems of the Dead: Player's Guide to the Untamed Lands PDF
Zeeks: Psionics in 2088 PDF

Happy Monster Games
Legion of Liberty: Superheroes of 1776 PDF

High Level Games
Cat's Meow: A One Page Adventure for Savage Worlds PDF
Kumari Nights: A One Page Adventure for Savage Worlds PDF
Mine-d Your Own Business for Savage Worlds PDF

Intellistories
Seven Worlds GM Screen PDF
Seven Worlds Module 1: Rumors of War PDF
Seven Worlds Module 2: Divided We Fall PDF
Seven Worlds Module 3: Into the Fire PDF
Seven Worlds Module 4: Broken Circle PDF
Seven Worlds Module 5: Chrysalis PDF
Seven Worlds Module 6: Exodus PDF
Seven Worlds Module 7: Endgame PDF
Seven Worlds Setting Guide PDF
Seven Worlds Test Drive PDF

Jade Tower Studio
Sticks & Stones Prehistoric-ish Role-Playing Setting for Savage Worlds PDF
Pack Attack! An Adventure for the Sticks & Stones Prehistoric-ish Role-Playing Setting PDF

Jakub Osiejewski
Beastfolk Menagerie PDF

Just Insert Imagination
Badabing Badaboom PDF
Winter Eternal PDF
Winter Eternal: A Long Cold Night PDF
Winter Eternal: Cabin Fever PDF
Winter Eternal: Cold Memories, Long Forgotten PDF
Winter Eternal: Rise of the Ghost Machines - JumpStart PDF
Winter Eternal: Son of the Hungry Moon PDF
Winter Eternal: The Manure Menace PDF

Knight Errant Media
Titan Effect RPG PDF

Legendary Games
Beneath the Festered Sun (Savage Worlds) PDF

Mario Lurig
The Rod of Life | A One-Shot Fantasy Adventure for Savage Worlds PDF

Melior Via
Accursed PDF
Accursed Player's Guide PDF
Accursed Bone and Barrow PDF
Accursed: Frost and Fang PDF
The Thin Blue Line Player's Guide PDF

Misfit Studios
10 Fantasy Traps PDF
Modern Gear Guide: Firearm Ammunition PDF
Monster Brief: Demons PDF
Monster Brief: Dungeon Classics PDF
Monster Brief: Fay Primer PDF
Monster Brief: Mythos Monsters PDF
Monster Brief: Undead Templates PDF

Mitch Williams
Void Wraith PDF

Modiphius
Achtung! Cthulhu: Assault on the Mountains of Madness PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Guide to North Africa PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Guide to the Eastern Front PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Guide to the Pacific Front PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Investigator's Guide PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Keeper's Guide PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Terrors of the Secret War PDF
Achtung! Cthulhu: Three Kings - Revised Edition PDF

Mystical Throne Entertainment
Ancient World: Bestiarum Vocabulum (Savage Worlds) PDF
Judgment Day (Savage Worlds) - 2nd Edition PDF
Shadowed Earth Cryptozoology 01 Chaos Realm PDF
Shadowed Earth Cryptozoology 02: Otherworldly Beings (Savage Worlds) PDF
Shadowed Earth Core Setting Guide PDF
Shadowed Earth Veiled Supplements #01: The Burning Crow (Savage Worlds) PDF
Tabletop Gaming Guide to the: Pinkertons PDF
Ultimate Characters Guide: Psionics (Savage Worlds) PDF
Ultimate Dark Ages Guide: Vikings PDF
Ultimate Fey Guide PDF
Ultimate Iron Age Guide: Celts (Savage Worlds) PDF
Ultimate Medieval Guide: Knights Templar (Savage Worlds) PDF

Mythic Gazetteer, LLC
The Blackwood Errantry Codex PDF

Plain Brown Wrapper Games
Bad Day in Bedlam PDF
The Sting of Death: a Savage Worlds Superhero Adventure PDF

Reality Blurs
Iron Dynasty Way of the Ronin PDF
Realms of Cthulhu PDF

Rebel Minis
Dark Hold Goblin Adventures PDF

Red Scar Publishing
Devil's Run the Roleplaying Game (2d20-SWADE) PDF

Savage Mojo
Savage Suzerain PDF
Savage Suzerain Millennium Knights Primer PDF
Suzerain PDF
The Free Musketeers PDF

Sigil Entertainment Group
The Savage Sign 01 PDF

Silver Gryphon Games
The Pine Ridge Horror PDF
Wellstone City PDF
Zombacalypse PDF

SPQR Games
Guild of Shadows Campaign Guide PDF

Talisman Studios
Shaintar Immortal Legends Heroic Archetypes PDF

The Rune^Forge
Task Force Raven PDF

Tricky Troll Games
Savage Bestiary: Aliens and Adversaries PDF
Savage Bestiary: Fantasy Fiends PDF
Savage Bestiary: Fantasy Foes PDF
Savage Bestiary: Monsters and Madmen PDF
Savage Monsters: Undead PDF
Savage Species: Mutants and Monsters PDF
Skies of Lynteer PDF

Triple Ace Games
Daring Tales of Adventure Compendium One PDF
Daring Tales of Adventure Compendium Two PDF
Daring Tales of Adventure Compendium Three PDF
Hellfrost Adventure Codex PDF
Hellfrost Arcane Lore PDF
Hellfrost Atlas of the Frozen North PDF
Hellfrost Bestiary PDF
Hellfrost Calendar PDF
Hellfrost Cities 1-5 PDF
Hellfrost City Book 1: Cities of the Freelands PDF
Hellfrost City Book 2: Cities of Magic PDF
Hellfrost City Book 3: Cities of the Crystalflow PDF
Hellfrost City Book 4: Cities of Royalty PDF
Hellfrost City Book 5: Freetown, City of Crime PDF
Hellfrost Creature Guide PDF
Hellfrost Encounters Book 1 PDF
Hellfrost Heroes and Villains Compendium PDF
Hellfrost Land of Fire Core Setting PDF
Hellfrost Legendary Endeavors PDF
Hellfrost Matters of Faith PDF
Hellfrost Organization Guide PDF
Hellfrost Player's Guide PDF
Hellfrost Region Guide 45 The Abyss PDF
Hellfrost Resource Management 2e PDF
Land of Fire Curse of the Sand Lord PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 0 The Bedu PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 1 Hekata PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 2 Jinn Lands of Old PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 3 Great Northern Desert PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 4 Great Southern Desert PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 5 Southern Oceans PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 6 Heart of Fire PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 7 Salt Basin PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 8 Empty Zone PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 9 Great Dune Sea PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 10 Plains of Ash PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 11 Grazelands PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 12 Mirrorsands PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 13 Jadid City of Trade PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 14 Scorpion Lands of Old PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 15 Salt Marsh PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 16 Realm of the Medusae PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 17 Snakelands of Old PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 18 Jubbah City of Monkeys PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 19 Al Wazir Sultanate PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 20 Caliphate of Al Shirkuh PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 21 Free Emirate States PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 22 Kingdom of the Sphinxes PDF
Land of Fire Realm Guide 23 Al Korsar City of Corsairs PDF
Land of Fire Tales From the Sands PDF
Sundered Skies - Setting Book PDF
Sundered Skies Compendium 2 PDF

Ulisses Spiele
Space 1889 - City at the Center of the Earth (Savage Worlds Edition) PDF
Space 1889 - Murder on the Ether Express (Savage Worlds Edition) PDF
Space 1889 - Nocturne in the City of Lights (Savage Worlds Edition) PDF
Space 1889 - On the Trail of the Gods (Savage Worlds Version) PDF
Space 1889 - The Ether Calculator (Savage Worlds Version) PDF
Space 1889 - The Fate of Angahiaa (Savage Worlds Edition) PDF
Space 1889 - Thunders of Venus (Savage Worlds Version) PDF

Zadmar Games
Saga of the Goblin Horde (Savage Worlds) PDF



Save the Universe



Spoiler



Don Bisdorf
Save the Universe PDF



Scion



Spoiler



2e
Onyx Path Publishing
A Light Extinguished (A Jumpstart for Scion Second Edition) PDF
Mysteries of the World: The Scion Second Edition Companion PDF
Scion Second Edition Book One: Origin PDF
Scion Second Edition Book Two: Hero PDF
Storypath System Preview PDF

Storyteller's Vault
Dance off! Solve Social and Physical combat through the power of dance! PDF
Imperium PDF
Lebor Óe In Dea PDF
Scion: Pride 2020 PDF
Supernatural Path: Vigilante PDF

1e
White Wolf
Scion Companion PDF
Scion: Demigod PDF
Scion: Extras - Supplemental (Yet Can Be Somewhat Useful On Occasion) Scions PDF
Scion: God PDF
Scion Hero PDF
Scion: Of Shadows Yet To Come PDF
Scion: Ragnarök PDF
Seeds of Tomorrow PDF
Wolfsheim PDF
Yazata: The Persian Gods PDF



SCP



Spoiler



26 Letter Publishing
SCP The Tabletop RPG PDF



Screenplay



Spoiler



Broken Ruler Games
Dial M for Monster (ScreenPlay) PDF
Screenplay PDF
ScreenPlay Presents: Ironbound PDF



SDL



Spoiler



Edge-On Gaming Ltd
Basic SDL PDF



Sea of Stars



Spoiler



Toy Rocket Games
4952 Delta: A Sea of Stars Adventure PDF



Sea of Thieves



Spoiler



Mongoose
A Tale of Two Captains PDF
Sea of Thieves Roleplaying Game PDF



Serenity Role Playing Game



Spoiler



Margaret Weis Productions:
Serenity Role Playing Game PDF



Seven Leagues


Spoiler



Malcontent Games:
Seven Leagues Roleplaying Game of Faerie PDF



Shadow of the Demon Lord



Spoiler



Schwalb Entertainment
A Glorious Death PDF
A Land Divided PDF
A Land of Dreams and Darkness PDF
A Measure of Faith (Expert) PDF
A Year Without Rain PDF
Battle Scars PDF
Between Life and Death PDF
Between Two Worlds PDF
Beyond the World's Edge PDF
Black Sun Dawn PDF
Borderlands of Tear PDF
Born to Kill PDF
Bred for Battle PDF
Brood of the Mother Spore PDF
Caecras PDF
Cabaret of the Grotesque PDF
Called to Serve PDF
Children of the Earth PDF
City of Chains PDF
City of Death PDF
Children of the Earth PDF
Curse of the Spider Wood PDF
Curse the Light PDF
Dark Deeds in Last Hope (Starting) PDF
Dark Passages PDF
Dead by Dawn (Starting) PDF
Demon Lord's Companion PDF
Demon Lord's Companion 2 PDF
Denizens of Filth PDF
Do We Not Die? PDF
Dread Hauntings PDF
Exquisite Agony PDF
False Lives PDF
Fever Dreams PDF
For Gold and Glory PDF
Flesh of the Fallen PDF
Forbidden Rules PDF
Forces of Nature PDF
Forgeborn & Magicmade PDF
Foulest Reptiles PDF
Frayed Ends PDF
From Beyond this World PDF
Genius Loci PDF
Ghastly Gourmands PDF
Ghosts in Machines PDF
Godless PDF
Grand Duchy PDF
Horrific Parasites PDF
Hunger in the Void PDF
In Pursuit of Power PDF
In the Emperor's Secret Service PDF
Insupposable Instruments PDF
Kingdom of God PDF
Kingdom of Sails PDF
Lords of the Barrows PDF
Malicious Mischief PDF
Men of Gog PDF
Natural Born Scoundrels PDF
Nessus: City of Decay PDF
Noisome Beasts PDF
Occult Philosophy PDF
Odd Monsters PDF
Oddities, Artifacts, and Esoterica PDF
Of Fire and Venom PDF
Of Monstrous Mien PDF
One Perfect Moment (Novice) PDF
Only Human PDF
Power in a Name PDF
Price of Evil PDF
Pull of the Stars PDF
Queen of Gold: Tales of the Pirate Isles PDF
Riders of the Wind PDF
Scions of the Betrayer PDF
Shadow of the Demon Lord PDF
Slaves in Death PDF
Song of the Woad PDF
SotDL Freeport Companion PDF
Stolen Lives PDF
Survival of the Fittest PDF
Tales of the Demon Lord PDF
Terrible Beauty PDF
The City of Lorden Gazetteer PDF
The God Below PDF
The Measure of a Man (Master) PDF
The Slaver's Lash PDF
Tombs of the Desolation PDF
Tooth and Claw PDF
Trapped in Bone and Flesh PDF
Uncertain Faith PDF
Uncommon Courage PDF
Unhinge the Mind PDF
Unholy Champions of the Demon Lord PDF
Victims of the Demon Lord: Starter Guide PDF
Vine and Willow PDF
We Are Legion PDF
Wee Folk PDF
Wretched and Unclean PDF

Disciples of the Shadow Lord
The Inglorious History of Rûl PDF

Black Candle Games, Jerry LeNeave, Ben Menard
Wing and Glamour PDF



Shadow, Sword and Spell



Spoiler



Rogue Games Inc.
Embraced PDF
Pashuvanam's Lush PDF
Shadow, Sword and Spell Basic PDF
Shadow, Sword and Spell Expert PDF
Shadow, Sword and Spell Gamemaster PDF
Shadow, Sword and Spell Player PDF
The Stew PDF



Shadowrun



Spoiler



6e
Shadowrun: 30 Nights (Campaign Book) PDF
Shadowrun: Collapsing Now (Runner Resource Book) PDF
Shadowrun: Cutting Black (Plot Sourcebook) PDF
Shadowrun: Double Clutch (Core Rigger Rulebook) PDF
Shadowrun: Firing Squad (Core Combat Rulebook) PDF
Shadowrun: Free Seattle (Adventure) PDF
Shadowrun: Gun Rack (Weapon Cards) PDF
Shadowrun: Krime Katalog PDF
Shadowrun: No Future (A Cyberpunk Sourcebook) PDF
Shadowrun: Power Plays (Runner Resource Book) PDF
Shadowrun: Sixth World Beginner Box PDF
Shadowrun, Sixth World Core Rulebook PDF
Shadowrun: Slip Streams (Plot Sourcebook) PDF
Shadowrun: Street Wyrd (Core Magic Rulebook) PDF
Shadowrun: Tales from the UCAS: Age of Rust PDF

5e
Catalyst Games
Aetherology PDF
Better Than Bad (Deep Shadows) PDF
Bullets & Bandages PDF
Chrome Flesh PDF
Court of Shadows PDF
Cutting Aces (Deep Shadows Sourcebook) PDF
Dark Terrors (Plot Sourcebook) PDF
Data Trails PDF
Fifth Edition Character Conversion Guide PDF
Fifth Edition Quick-Start Rules PDF
Forbidden Arcana (Advanced Magic Rulebook) PDF
Gun H(e)aven 3 PDF
Hard Targets (Deep Shadows Sourcebook) PDF
Howling Shadows PDF
Kill Code (Advanced Matrix Rules) PDF
No Future (A Cyberpunk Sourcebook) PDF
Rigger 5.0 PDF
Run & Gun PDF
Run Faster (Second Printing) PDF
Shadow Spells PDF
Shadowrun: Fifth Edition Core Rulebook (Master Index Edition) PDF
Street Grimoire PDF
Street Lethal (Advanced Combat Rules) PDF
Ten Terrorists PDF
The Assassin's Primer PDF
The Complete Trog PDF
The Neo-Anarchist Streetpedia PDF

4e
Catalyst Games
Free Taiwan PDF
Running Wild PDF
Shadowrun 20th Anniversary Edition PDF
Shadowrun: Quick-Start Rules: Fourth Edition PDF
Street Magic PDF

3e
Catalyst Games
Cannon Companion PDF
Character Dossier PDF
Corporate Download PDF
Critters PDF
Gamemaster's Screen: SR3 PDF
Loose Alliances PDF
Magic in the Shadows PDF
Man & Machine PDF
Matrix PDF
Mr. Johnson's Little Black Book PDF
New Seattle PDF
Quick Start Rules: Third Edition PDF
Renraku Arcology: Shutdown PDF
Rigger 3 Revised PDF
Shadowrun Companion PDF
Shadowrun: Third Edition PDF
Shadows of Asia PDF
Shadows of North America PDF
Sprawl Survival Guide PDF
System Failure PDF

FASA
Magic in the Shadows FMR

2e
Aztlan FMR
Aztlan PDF
Bug City FMR
Bug City PDF
California Free State PDF
Corporate Security PDF
Corporate Shadowfiles PDF
Cyberpirates FMR
Cybertechnology
Cybertechnology PDF
Fields of Fire PDF
Germany PDF
Harlequin's Back PDF
Missions PDF
Native American Nations Vol. 1 PDF
Native American Nations Vol. 2 PDF
Neo-Anarchist's Guide to Real Life PDF
Portfolio of a Dragon: Dunkelzahn's Secrets PDF
Rigger 2 PDF
Seattle Sourcebook PDF
Shadowrun 2e FMR
Shadowrun 2e PDF
Shadowbeat FMR
Shadowbeat PDF
Shadows of the Underworld PDF
Street Samurai Catalog FMR
Street Samurai Catalog PDF
Super Tuesday! Vote Dunkelzahn for President PDF
Target: Smuggler Havens PDF
Target UCAS FMR
Target: UCAS PDF
The Grimoire FMR
The Neo-Anarchist's Guide to North America PDF
Threats FMR
Threats PDF
Tir Tairngire PDF
Tir Na Nog FMR
Tir Na Nog PDF
Underworld Sourcebook FMR
Underworld Sourcebook PDF
Universal Brotherhood FMR
Universal Brotherhood PDF
Virtual Realities 2.0 PDF

1e
Awakenings New Magic in 2057 FMR
Grimoire PDF
Harlequin PDF
Paranormal Animals of Europe FMR
Paranormal Animals of Europe PDF
Paranormal Animals of North America FMR
Paranormal Animals of North America PDF
Rigger Black Book PDF
Shadowrun: First Edition PDF
Shadowtech FMR
Shadowtech PDF
Sprawl Sites PDF
Virtual Realities PDF



Shadows of Esteren



Spoiler



Agate RPG PDF
Black Moon Handbook PDF
Game Leader Kit PDF
Hauntings PDF
Monastery of Tuath PDF
Occultism PDF
Shadows of Esteren Book 0 Prologue PDF
Shadows of Esteren Book 1 Universe PDF
Shadows of Esteren - Book 2 Travels PDF
Shadows of Esteren - Book 3 Dearg PDF



Shadows Over Sol



Spoiler



Tab Creations
Shadows Over Sol: Eviction Notice PDF
Shadows Over Sol: Science Fiction Horror Roleplaying PDF
Shadows Over Sol: Thirst PDF



Shambles



Spoiler



A Terrible Idea
Shambles PDF



SHARP



Spoiler



Tivadar Farkas
SHARP Simple Handy Adaptable Role-Playing PDF



Shattered



Spoiler



It's Never Dark Enough
Shattered: A Grimdark RPG PDF
Shattered RPG: World Map PDF
Vanquishing Darkness: An Introductory Campaign for Shattered PDF



Shatterzone



Spoiler



Precis Intermedia
Contact! PDF
Shatterzone PDF



SHIVER RPG



Spoiler



Parable Games
Giggles The Clown- A Slasher Case File PDF



Sig



Spoiler



Genesis of Legend Publishing
Sig: Manual of the Primes PDF



Silhouette



Spoiler



Dream Pod 9
Adrift on the River of Dreams PDF
CISLunar Space PDF
Earth Planet Sourcebook PDF
Gamemaster Handbook & Screen PDF
Horrors of the Z'bri PDF
Jovian Chronicles Companion PDF
Jovian Chronicles RPG 2nd Edition Player's Handbook PDF
Jupiter Planet Sourcebook PDF
Mars Planet Sourcebook PDF
Mechanical Catalog PDF
Mechanical Catalog 2 PDF
Mercury Planet Sourcebook PDF
Ships of the Fleet Volume 1: JC PDF
Ships of the Fleet Volume 2: JC PDF
Ships of the Fleet Volume 3: CEGA PDF
Silhouette CORE RPG Rules Deluxe Edition PDF
Space Equipment Handbook PDF
Spacer's Guide PDF
The Chaos Principle PDF
Tribe 8 Player's Handbook Second Edition PDF
Venus Planet Sourcebook PDF
Vimary PDF
Word of the Dancers PDF
Word of the Fates PDF
Word of the Pillars PDF



Silver Kiss



Spoiler



Talula Games
The Silver Kiss of the Magical Twilight of the Full Moon PDF



Simply Super



Spoiler



The C. Games
Simply Super



Sinister Stories



Spoiler



Machine Age Productions
Sinister Stories PDF



SINS



Spoiler



Nightfall Games
SINS: Core Rulebook PDF



Sins of the Father



Spoiler



Third Eye Games
Sins of the Father PDF



Skulls of Atlantis - A LitRPG Pirate Adventure



Spoiler



Fiction Engine Ltd
Skulls of Atlantis - A LitRPG Pirate Adventure PDF



SLA Adventures



Spoiler



Nightfall Games
Cannibal Sector 1 PDF
Headshots 1 PDF
Headshots 2 PDF
Headshots 3 PDF
Headshots 4 PDF
Hunter Sheets Issue 1 PDF
Hunter Sheets: Red Alert PDF
Karma PDF
Klick's End PDF
Momic 0.1 PDF
Mort sourcebook PDF
SLA Adventures PDF
The Contract Directory PDF
The Dream PDF
The Key of Delhyread PDF
Threat Analysis: Hominid PDF
Ursa Carrien PDF



Smallville



Spoiler



Margaret Weis Productions
Smallville Roleplaying Game PDF
Smallville Watchtower Report PDF



Snowfall



Spoiler



Gallant Knight Games
Snowfall PDF



SOCIAL JUSTICE WARRIOR TURTLES



Spoiler



Spiral Lemniscate Games
SOCIAL JUSTICE WARRIOR TURTLES PDF



Soloquest



Spoiler



Kenzer & Co.
Brothers by Blood PDF
Fallen From Grace PDF



The Song of Alain



Spoiler



Dimension Comics
The Song of Alain PDF



Soth



Spoiler



Steve Hickey Games
Soth PDF



Space 1889



Spoiler



Heliograph Inc.
Beastmen of Mars PDF
Canal Priests of Mars PDF
Caravans of Mars PDF
Cloud Captains of Mars PDF
Conklin's Atlas of the Worlds PDF
Ironclads and Ether Flyers PDF
More Tales From the Ether PDF
Sky Galleons of Mars/Cloudships and Gunboats PDF
Soldier's Companion PDF
Space: 1889 PDF
Steppelords of Mars PDF
Tales From the Ether PDF
The Complete Canal Priests of Mars PDF
Transactions of the Royal Martian Geography Society Volume One PDF
Transactions of the Royal Martian Geography Society Volume Two PDF
Transactions of the Royal Martian Geography Society Volume Three PDF



Space Adventure Hero



Spoiler



ARBco Games
Space Adventure Hero (^^)b Edition PDF



Speak to me. The voices are far too loud.



Spoiler



Tobie Abad
Speak to me. The voices are far too loud. PDF



Spell: The RPG



Spoiler



Whimsy Machine Games
Spell: The RPG PDF



Spellbound Kingdoms



Spoiler



T. Shield Studios
Spellbound Kingdoms PDF



Spelldancer


Spoiler



Gethsemane Games
Born in Flames Book 1: Fire and Destiny PDF
City Book 2: Port Apek PDF
Haunts and Horrors 2nd Edition PDF
Secrets of the Sea Kingdoms PDF
Spelldancer Revised PDF



Spire



Spoiler



Rowan, Rook & Decard
Black Magic PDF
Blood and Dust PDF
Book of Masks PDF
Burned and Broken: A Heart Sourcebook PDF
Codex of the Deep Spire PDF
Doors to Elsewhere: A Heart Sourcebook PDF
Eidolon Sky PDF
Heart: Quickstart PDF
Heart: The City Beneath PDF
Kings of Silver PDF
Resistance Toolbox PDF
Sanctum: A Heart Sourcebook PDF
Secrets Kept From The Sun PDF
Shadow Operations: A Spire One-Shots Book PDF
Spire PDF
Strata PDF
Vermissian Black Ops PDF



Spirit of the Century



Spoiler



Evil Hat Productions
Spirit of the Season PDF



Spiritual Warfare



Spoiler



Golgotha Games
Spiritual Warfare PDF



Squared Circle



Spoiler



Day Dreamer Interactive
Rise of Legend 1
The Squared Circle Wrestler RPG PDF



Star Crossed



Spoiler



Bully Pulpit Games
Star Crossed PDF



Star Trek Adventures



Spoiler



Modipius
Star Trek Adventures: A Forest Apart PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Alpha Quadrant Supplement PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Beta Quadrant Supplement PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Call Back Yesterday PDF
Star Trek Adventures Command Division Supplement PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Core Book PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Deep Space Nine Characters PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Ends and Means PDF
Star Trek Adventures: GM Screen PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Gravity of the Crime PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Hard Rock Catastrophe PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Nest in the Dark PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Next Gen Characters PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Operations Division Supplement PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Remnants PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Science Division Supplement PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Stolen Liberty PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Starter Set PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Strange New Worlds PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Klingon Core Rulebook PDF
Star Trek Adventures: The Original Series Characters PDF
Star Trek Adventures: These Are the Voyages PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Tribble Player Character (FREE) PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Trouble on Omned III PDF
Star Trek Adventures: Voyager Characters PDF

ELH
Andromeda: A Mission Compendium for Star Trek Adventures PDF
Hurricane: A Mission Compendium for Star Trek Adventures PDF
Pandora's Box: A Mission Compendium for Star Trek Adventures PDF

Modiphius
Star Trek Adventures: Remnants PDF



Star Trek Roleplaying Game



Spoiler



Decipher Inc.
Creatures



Starblazer Adventures



Spoiler



Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Starblazer Adventures PDF



Starcluster



Spoiler



Better Mousetrap Games
Blood Games II PDF
Starcluster 2 PDF



Starmada Unity



Spoiler



Majestic Twelve Games
Starmada Unity Rulebook PDF



STaRS: The Simple Tabletop Roleplaying System



Spoiler



Charlie Cohen
STaRS: The Simple Tabletop Roleplaying System PDF



Stories from the Grave



Spoiler



Spectrum Games
Stories from the Grave PDF



Storytelling Game



Spoiler



Cloud Monster Press
Shut Your Eyes And You'll Burst Into Flames PDF

Grasshopper Games
The Enclave PDF

Fat Goblin Games
Privateers: A Shared Storytelling Game Of Piracy & Plunder PDF
US Marshals: A Shared Storytelling Game Of Justice In The American Wild West PDF

Gaia Sicolo
The Tall Grass PDF

Idlewild Games, LLC
Gratitude: A Horror Game PDF

Shoreless Skies Publishing
The Dig: A Roleplaying Game PDF



Strain



Spoiler



Atramentis Games
Strain PDF
Xas Irkalla PDF



Strange Things Afoot role playing game



Spoiler



Point of Insanity Game Studio
Carnival of Creatures PDF
Strange Things Afoot role playing game PDF



Stuperpowers!



Spoiler



Evil Twin Comics
Stuperpowers! PDF



Sufficiently Advanced



Spoiler



Valent Games
Sufficiently Advanced, Second Edition PDF
Sufficiently Advanced PDF



Sulhan



Spoiler



Horizon Games
Sulhan PDF



Sword's Edge



Spoiler



Sword's Edge Publishing
Sword's Edge



SwordbeareR



Spoiler



Fantasy games Unlimited
SwordbeareR: Dwarven Halls PDF



Sufficiently Advanced



Spoiler



Valent Games
Sufficiently Advanced PDF



Summerland



Spoiler



Fire Ruby Designs
Summerland Revised and Expanded Edition PDF



Sundered Epoch Generations



Spoiler



Sundered Epoch: Generations
SEG - Outsider Case File - Mi-go PDF



Supernatural



Spoiler



Margaret Weis Productions
Supernatural Adventures PDF
Suprenatural Guide to the Hunted PDF
Supernatural RPG PDF
Supernatural The Hunt Begins PDF



Suzerain



Spoiler



Savage Mojo
Suzerain PDF
The Best Little Hellhouse in Texas PDF
The Free Musketeers PDF



Super Console



Spoiler



Valence Games
Super Console PDF



Supermegatopia



Spoiler



Team Frog Studios
Supermegatopia PDF



Supers Unleashed



Spoiler



JEN Games
Supers Unleashed PDF



Supers!


Spoiler



Faintinf Goat Games
[SUPERS!]Improbable Tales: Pirates Beyond Time! PDF

Hazard Studio
Enemy Strike File: Permafrost PDF
Enemy Strike File: Sea Devil PDF
Scene Stealers 1: Black Ice PDF
Scene Stealers 2: Bad Moon Rising PDF
Supers! Revised Edition PDF
Supers! Revised Edition Judge's Screen PDF
Zenith Comics Presents: Skull PDF

Soultaker Studios
Halloween Horrors: The Dead, Undead (Supers!) PDF



Swashbucklers of the Seven Skies



Spoiler



Evil Hat
Swashbucklers of the Seven Skies PDF



The Swing



Spoiler



93 Game Studios
The Swing 12 Mechanist Characters PDF
The Swing 12 Naturist Characters PDF
The Swing 12 Neutral Characters PDF
The Swing Blood of Dionysus PDF
The Swing Men in Black PDF
The Swing Reality Guide PDF
The Swing The Senseless PDF
The Swing Shamanism PDF
The Swing Spider Asylum PDF



Sword Noir


Spoiler



Sword's Edge Publishing
Sword Noir PDF



Symbaroum



Spoiler



Jarnringen
Abilities & Powers PDF
Advanced Player's Guide PDF
Adventure Locations PDF
Adventure Pack 1 PDF
Adventure Pack 2 PDF
Adventure Pack 3 PDF
City Adventures PDF
Davokar & Symbar Hexagon Map PDF
Davokar Game Master's Screen PDF
Game Master's Screen PDF
Gray Wade Crossing PDF
Hidden Treasures of Davokar PDF
Karvosti - The Witch Hammer PDF
Monster Codex PDF
Ruins of Symbar PDF
Secrets of Yndaros PDF
Symbar - Mother of Darkness PDF
Symbaroum - Core Rulebook PDF
The Mark of the Beast PDF
Tomb of Dying Dreams PDF
Thistle Hold - Wrath of the Warden PDF
Yndaros - the Darkest Star PDF

Somniac Delusions
Rite of Passage PDF



Synthicide RPG



Spoiler



Will Power Games
Synthicide RPG PDF



Teenagers from Outer Space


Spoiler



Teenagers From Outer Space



Tales From the Floating Vagabond



Spoiler



Reality Cheque
Tales From the Floating Vagabond PDF



Tales From the Wood



Spoiler



Beyond Belief Games
Tales from the Wood PDF



Tales of the Magical West Core Book



Spoiler



Red Roberts
Tales of the Magical West Core Book



Tales of Wyn D'mere



Spoiler



Shield of Faith Studios
Tales of Wyn D'mere PDF



Talislanta



Spoiler



5th Edition
Morrigan Press
A Gamemaster's Guide to Talislanta PDF
A Player's Guide to Talislanta PDF
Hotan's History of the World PDF
The Chronicles of Talislanta PDF
The Darkness PDF
The Menagerie PDF

4e
Codex Magicus PDF
Midnight Realm PDF
People & Places Djaffa PDF
Talislanta Fantasy Roleplaying PDF
Talislanta Menagerie PDF
The Northern Reaches PDF
The Weight of Water PDF
Windships A Guide to Riding the Sky PDF

3e
Quantrigue PDF
Sarista PDF
Sub-Men Rising PDF
Talsilanta Geographica PDF
Talislanta Guidebook PDF
The Archaen Codex PDF
The Scent of the Beast PDF
Thystam's Collectanea PDF

2e
Cyclopedia Talislanta PDF
Handbook and Campaign Guide PDF
Talslanta Worldbook PDF

1e
A Naturalist's Guide to Talislanta PDF
Chronicles of Talislanta PDF
Sorcerer's Guide PDF
Talislantan Handbook PDF



Talisman



Spoiler



Pegasus Press
Talisman Adventures - Fantasy RPG Playtest Guide PDF



TAPM20



Spoiler



TAPM Systems
Project Biomodus: Get Rekt Edition - #StayAtHome PDF



Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles



Spoiler



Palladium Books
Adventures in the Yucatan PDF
After the Bomb Book 1 PDF
After the Bomb Book 2: Road Hogs PDF
After the Bomb Book 3: Mutants Down Under PDF
After the Bomb Book 4: Mutants of the Yucatan PDF
After the Bomb Book 5: Mutants in Avalon PDF
After the Bomb Book 6: Mutants in Orbit PDF
After the Bomb RPG PDF
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
The Compendium of Contemporary Weapons PDF



Tekumel



Spoiler



M.A.R Barker's World of Tekumel
Bednalljan - The Script of the First Imperium PDF
Deeds of the Ever-Glorious PDF
Jakálla, The City Half as Old as the World! PDF
Notes from the Thursday Night Group PDF
Tekumel Journal #1 PDF
Tekumel Journal #2 PDF
TEKUMEL®: Empire of the Petal Throne (TSR) PDF
The Ever-Glorious Empire: Engsvan hla Ganga PDF
The Tekumel Player's Handbook - Swords & Glory Vol. 2 PDF
The Tekumel Player's Handbook Combat and Sorcery Summary - Swords & Glory Vol. 2 PDF
The Tekumel Sourcebook - Swords & Glory Vol. 1 PDF
The Tsolyani Language PDF
The Tsolyani Primer PDF

UNIgames
Bethorm: the Plane of Tekumel RPG PDF



Tempus Omni



Spoiler



Nerdy City
Tempus Omni PDF



Tenra Bansho Zero



Spoiler



KOTODAMA HEAVY INDUSTRIES
Tenra Bansho Zero: Heaven and Earth Edition PDF



Terra Primate



Spoiler



Eden Studios
Terra Primate PDF



Tetrarch The scarab Empire



Spoiler



Inglorious Rabble Games
Tetrarch The scarab Empire: Players Codex Core Rule Book PDF



They Came From Beneath the Sea!



Spoiler



Onyx Path Publishing
Heroic Land-Dwellers! PDF
Monsters of the Deep! PDF
Tales of Aquatic Terror PDF
They Came From Beneath the Sea! PDF
They Came From Outer Space! PDF
They Came From Plan 9! PDF
They Came From The Bermuda Triangle! PDF
They Came From The Bikini Beach Party! PDF



They Came From Beyond the Grave!



Spoiler



Onyx Path Publishing
Heroes in a World of Horror! PDF
Tales of Depravity! PDF
The Haunting of Abbeyham Priory! (A Jumpstart for They Came From Beyond the Grave!) PDF
They Came From Beyond the Grave! PDF
They Came From Dracula's Tomb! PDF
They Came from Karnstein’s Cabinet of Curiosities! PDF



They Came from the Stars!



Spoiler



High Calibre Wizard
They Came from the Stars! A roleplaying game PDF



Thousand Year Old Vampire



Spoiler



The Hutchingsonian Presents-PlaGMaDA
Thousand Year Old Vampire PDF



Three Sixteen



Spoiler



BoxNinja
Three Sixteen PDF



Thrones and Powers



Spoiler



Goat Song Publishing
Thrones and Powers PDF



Through the Breach



Spoiler



Wyrd Miniatures
Above The Law (Expansion Book) PDF
Adventure Box Collection 1 PDF
From Nightmares (Expansion Book) PDF
Into the Bayou (Expansion Book) PDF
Into the Steam PDF
Penny Dreadful - A Night in Rottenburg PDF
Penny Dreadful - A Stitch in Time PDF
Penny Dreadful - Days Without Accident PDF
Penny Dreadful - Fire in the Sky PDF
Penny Dreadful - In Defense of Innocence PDF
Penny Dreadful - Northern Aggression PDF
Penny Dreadful - Nythera PDF
Penny Dreadful - The Bayou Games PDF
Penny Dreadful - The Obsidian Gate PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Bad Blood PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Bad Moon Rising PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Bubbling Up From Below PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Child of Flame PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Dirty Deeds PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Earthly Desires PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Ghost House PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Heart of Darkness PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Honor Among Thieves PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - In the Gutter PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Jurassic Faux PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Last Remains PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Last Remains PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Legacy of Darkness PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Madman, Interrupted PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Night of the Carver PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - No Strings Attached PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Recruitment Drive PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Silurid Showdown PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Sixteen Tons PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - The Ferryman PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - The Hand That Feeds PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - The Iktomi Shuffle PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - The Show Must Go On PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Til Death Do Us Part PDF
Penny Dreadful One Shot - Uncontainable PDF
Through the Breach RPG - Core Rules PDF
Through the Breach RPG - Fated Almanac PDF
Through the Breach RPG - Fatemasters Almanac PDF
Under Quarantine PDF



Tibet



Spoiler



Vajra Enterprises
Tibet the Role Playing Game: Monastic Edition PDF




Time and Temp



Spoiler



Dig a Thousand Holes
Time and Temp Paperless Office Edition PDF



Time Cellist



Spoiler



Wheel Tree Press
Time Cellist PDF



Timemaster



Spoiler



Pacesetter Games
Timemaster PDF



Timewatch



Spoiler



Pelgrane Press
Behind Enemy Times PDF
Las Vegas: 1968 PDF
The Book of Changing Years PDF
The Fall of DELTA GREEN PDF
The Gaean Reach PDF
The Gaean Reach Gazetteer PDF
The TimeWatch GM Screen and Resource Book PDF
The Valkyrie Gambit PDF
TimeWatch PDF



Tiny D6



Spoiler



Gallant Knight Games
Beach Patrol PDF
Beach Patrol: Quickstart Characters PDF
Destiny of Tides: A Tiny Dungeon 2e Campaign Setting PDF
Destiny of Tides: Mer-May Special 2021 PDF
Destiny of Tides: Quickstart Characters PDF
Fallen Justice: A Tiny Supers City Book PDF
Fenmire: A Tiny Dungeon 2e Campaign World PDF
Mad Magicks of the Turned God: A Tiny Dungeon 2e Quickstart PDF
Night of the Living Bread PDF
Quest for Dragon Spire PDF
Shadow Over Dragon Spire PDF
Sister of Yhanith'lei PDF
The GallantVerse Campaign Guide PDF
The Gartovreux Vineyards PDF
The Pillar Tomb of Dumuzi PDF
The Worldship of the Ulvantar: A Tiny Frontiers - Revised Adventure PDF
The Zurich Rendezvous PDF
Tiny Cthulhu PDF
Tiny Dungeon 2e: Bestiary Deck PDF
Tiny Dungeon 2e: GM Screen PDF
Tiny Dungeon 2e Player's Guide PDF
Tiny Dungeon 2e: Treasure Deck PDF
Tiny Dungeon: Hatchling Edition PDF
Tiny Dungeon: Quickstart Characters PDF
Tiny Dungeon: Second Edition PDF
Tiny Frontiers: Mecha and Monsters PDF
Tiny Frontiers: Mecha and Monsters: Pregen Cards PDF
Tiny Frontiers: Revised PDF
Tiny Gods PDF
Tiny Gunslingers PDF
Tiny Gunslingers: Bounties PDF
Tiny Gunslingers Poker Deck PDF
Tiny Living Dead PDF
Tiny Pirates PDF
Tiny Pirates: Duel Deck PDF
Tiny Spies PDF
Tiny Supers PDF
Tiny Supers Threat Matrix & Character Sheet PDF
Tiny Taverns PDF
Tiny Taverns: A La Carte PDF
Tiny Wastelands PDF
Tiny Wastelands: Enclave Deck PDF
Tiny Wastelands: GM Screen PDF
TinyZine Compendium - 2018 PDF
TinyZine Compendium - 2019 PDF
TinyZine Compendium - 2020 PDF
TinyZine Compendium - 2021 PDF
TinyZine: Issue 1 PDF
TinyZine: Issue 2 PDF
Yukon Dark: A Tiny Cthulhu micro-setting PDF

Blue Oxrat
Between Sun & Shadow 2e PDF

Fat Goblin Games
Alien Evolution: Cosmic Heritages (TinyD6) PDF
Bestiarium Vocabulum: A TinyD6 Bestiary PDF
Double-Page Halloween Adventures (Stranger Stuff TinyD6) Subscription PDF
Heritage Composer (TinyD6) PDF
Mysteries of Hollowfield (TinyD6) PDF
Southern Cross Trading Company: Catalog Vol.1 PDF
Strange in the Neighborhood (TinyD6) PDF
Stranger Stuff (TinyD6) PDF
Stranger Stuff: Camp Hope (TinyD6) PDF
Stranger Stuff: Something Wicked (TinyD6) PDF
Stranger Stuff: Teenage Witchcraft (TinyD6) PDF
The Fungal Kingdom (TinyD6) PDF



Tiny, Versatile Role Playing System



Spoiler



Priebe Press
Tiny, Versatile Role Playing System PDF



Toonpunk



Spoiler



Bendy Giraffe Games
Toonpunk PDF



Top Secret



Spoiler



TSR, Inc.
Top Secret / New World Order PDF



Torchbearer



Spoiler



Memento Mori Theatricks
Torchbearer Sagas: Denizens of the Dark PDF



Torg



Spoiler



Torg Eternity
Ulisses Spiele
Torg Eternity - Aysle - Revenge of the Carredon PDF
Torg Eternity - Aysle GM pack PDF
Torg Eternity - Aysle GM Screen and Archetypes PDF
Torg Eternity - Aysle Map Pack 1 PDF
Torg Eternity - Aysle Map Pack 2 PDF
Torg Eternity - Aysle Sourcebook PDF
Torg Eternity - Core Rules PDF
Torg Eternity - Day One Adventure Book PDF
Torg Eternity - Delphi Missions: Aysle PDF
Torg Eternity - Delphi Missions: Living Land PDF
Torg Eternity - Delphi Missions: Nile Empire PDF
Torg Eternity - Delphi Missions: Rising Storm PDF
Torg Eternity - Drama Deck PDF
Torg Eternity - Free RPG Day Special PDF
Torg Eternity - GM Screen and Archetypes PDF
Torg Eternity - Living Land GM pack PDF
Torg Eternity - Living Land GM Screen and Archetypes PDF
Torg Eternity - Living Land Map Pack 1 PDF
Torg Eternity - Living Land Map Pack 2 PDF
Torg Eternity - Living Land Sourcebook PDF
Torg Eternity - Nile Empire GM pack PDF
Torg Eternity - Nile Empire GM Screen and Archetypes PDF
Torg Eternity - Nile Empire Map Pack 1 PDF
Torg Eternity - Nile Empire Map Pack 2 PDF
Torg Eternity - Nile Empire Sourcebook PDF
Torg Eternity - The Fires of Ra PDF
Torg Eternity - The God Box PDF
Torg Eternity - Up the Creek Quickstart PDF

Torg
Ulisses Spiele
Aysle PDF
Berlin Citybook PDF
Cleric's Sourcebook PDF
Creatures of Aysle PDF
Creatures of Orrorsh PDF
Creatures of Tharkold PDF
Kanawa Heavy Weapons PDF
Kanawa Land Vehicles PDF
Kanawa Personal Weapons PDF
Los Angeles Citybook PDF
Nippon Tech PDF
Orrorsh PDF
Pixaud's Practical Grimoire PDF
Ravagons PDF
Relics of Power I The Destiny Map PDF
Relics of Power II The Destiny Chalice PDF
Relics of Power III The Forever City PDF
Space Gods PDF
Terra PDF
Tharkold PDF
The Cassandra Files PDF
The Character Collection PDF
The Cyberpapacy PDF
The Delphi Council Workbook I PDF
The Godnet PDF
The High Lords’ Guide to the Possibility Wars PDF
The Land Below PDF
The Living Land PDF
The Nile Empire PDF
The Storm Knights Guide to the Possibility Wars PDF
Tokyo Citybook PDF
Torg Eternity - Day One Adventure Book PDF
Torg Introductory Pack PDF
Torg Revised and Expanded PDF



Trail of Cthulhu



Spoiler



Pelgrane Press
Arkham Detective Tales Extended Edition PDF
Bookhounds of London PDF
Cthulhu Apocalypse
Cthulhu Apocalypse PDF
Cthulhu City PDF
Dreamhounds of Paris PDF
Hideous Creatures: Great Race of Yith PDF
Hideous Creatures: Hunting Horror PDF
Hideous Creatures: Shoggoth PDF
Hideous Creatures: Tcho-Tcho PDF
Hideous Creatures: Wendigo PDF
Out of the Woods PDF
Rough Magicks PDF
Stunning Eldritch Tales PDF
The Armitage Files PDF
The Book of Ants PDF
The Book of the Smoke PDF
The Long Con PDF
The Many Deaths of Edward Bigsby PDF
The Yellow King Roleplaying Game PDF
Trail of Cthulhu Player's Guide PDF
Trail of Cthulhu PDF
Unspeakable Cults: The Starry Wisdom PDF



Trauma Case Inbound



Spoiler



AstroNavis & NeoNavis
Trauma Case Inbound PDF



Traveller



Spoiler



GDW
20-Ton Launch PDF
30-ton Ship's Boat Deckplans 1.01 PDF
30-ton Slow Boat PDF
40-ton Pinnace PDF
40-ton Slow Pinnace PDF
600-ton Subsidized Liner PDF
Classic Traveller CT-A00-The Imperial Fringe PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A01-The Kinunir PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A02-Research Station Gamma PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A03-Twilight's Peak PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A04-Leviathan PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A05-Trillion Credit Squadron PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A06-Expedition To Zhodane PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A07-Broadsword PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A08-Prison Planet PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A09-Nomads of the World Ocean PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A10-Safari Ship PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A11-Murder on Arcturus Station PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A12-Secret of the Ancients PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-A13-Signal GK PDF
Classic Traveller-CT- B01-Characters and Combat PDF
Classic Traveller-CT- B02-Starships PDF
Classic Traveller-CT- B03-Worlds and Adventures PDF
Classic Traveller-CT- B04-Mercenary PDF
Classic Traveller-CT- B05-High Guard PDF
Classic Traveller-CT- B06-Scouts PDF
Classic Traveller-CT- B07-Merchant Prince PDF
Classic Traveller-CT- B08-Robots PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D01a-Annic Nova PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D01b Shadows PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D02a Across the Bright Face PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D02b Mission on Mithril PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D03a The Argon Gambit PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D03b Death Station PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D04a Marooned PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D04b Marooned Alone PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D05a The Chamax Plague PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D05b Horde PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D06a Divine Intervention PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D06b Night of Conquest PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D07a A Plague of Perruques PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D07b Stranded on Arden PDF
Classic Traveller CT-D08 Memory Alpha PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S01- 1001 Characters PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S02-Animal Encounters PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S03-The Spinward Marches PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S04-Citizens of the Imperium PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S05-Lightning Class Cruisers PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S06-76 Patrons PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S07-Traders and Gunboats PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S08-Library Data A-M PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S09-Fighting Ships PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S10-The Solomani Rim PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S11-Library Data N-Z PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S12-Forms and Charts PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-S13-Veterans PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-SS01 Merchant Prince PDF
Classic Traveller-SS02 Exotic Atmospheres PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-SS03 Missiles PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-SS03a Missiles Revised PDF
Classic Traveller-CT-SS4- The Lost Rules Special Supplement PDF
Classic Traveller Facsimile Edition PDF
Classic Traveller Orientation Pack PDF
CT-AM1-Aslan PDF
CT-AM2-K'kree PDF
CT-AM3-Vargr PDF
CT-AM4-Zhodani PDF
CT-AM5-Droyne PDF
CT-AM6-Solomani PDF
CT-AM7-Hivers PDF
CT-AM8-Darrians PDF
CT-G A Pilots Guide to the Drexilthar Subsector PDF
CT-G Ascent to Anekthor PDF
CT-G Duneraiders PDF
CT-G Lee's Guide to Interstellar Adventure, Volume 1 PDF
CT-G Startown Liberty PDF
CT-G The Desert Environment PDF
CT-G The Drenslaar Quest PDF
CT-G The Mountain Environment PDF
CT-G The Undersea Environment PDF
CT-G Wanted: Adventurers PDF
CT-M01-Tarsus PDF
CT-M02-Beltstrike! PDF
CT-M03-The Spinward Marches Campaign PDF
CT-M04-Atlas of the Imperium PDF
CT-M04-Atlas of the Imperium Enhanced PDF
CT-M05-Alien Realms PDF
CT-TTA-The Traveller Adventure PDF
CT-TTB-The Traveller Book PDF
Guide to GameLords Classic Traveller PDF
MegaTraveller Journal No. 3 PDF
MegaTraveller Journal No. 4 PDF
Megatraveller Player's Handbook PDF
MT Arrival Vengance PDF
MT Assignment: Vigilante PDF
MT Astrogators' Guide to the Diaspora Sector PDF
MT COACC: Close Orbit and Airspace Control Command PDF
MT DTRPG Guide to MegaTraveller PDF
MT Hard Times PDF
MT Knightfall PDF
MT MegaTraveller Imperial Encyclopedia PDF
MT MegaTraveller Players' Manual PDF
MT MegaTraveller Rebellion Sourcebook PDF
MT MegaTraveller Referee's Companion PDF
MT MegaTraveller Referee's Manual PDF
T5 Gazelle-Class Close Escorts PDF
T5 Traveller5 Core Rules 3-Book Set PDF
T5 Traveller5 Starships & Spacecraft-2 FIVE Deck Plan Set PDF
TNE-0301 Survival Margin PDF
TNE-0302 Traveller: THE New Era DELUXE Package PDF
TNE-0305 Smash and Grab PDF
TNE-0306 Traveller Players' Forms PDF
TNE-0307 Traveller Referee's Screen PDF
TNE-0307 Traveller Referee's Screen PDF
TNE-0310 Reformation Coalition Equipment Guide PDF
TNE-0311 World Tamer's Handbook PDF
TNE-0312 Vampire Fleets- The Virus Sourcebook PDF
TNE-0314 Regency Sourcebook: Keepers of the Flame PDF
TNE-0315 Star Vikings PDF
TNE-0318 Aliens of the Rim PDF
TNE-0320 Regency Combat Vehicle Guide PDF
TNE-0330 The Guilded Lilly (Adventure) -1 PDF
TNE-0331 Belly of the Beast (Adventure) -2 PDF
TNE-0332 Into The Darkness (Adventure) -3 PDF

Battlefield Press
Warren C. Norwood's Double Spiral War PDF

Independence Games
Clement Sector Third Edition PDF
Earth Sector PDF
Ships of Clement Sector 7-9: Defense Boats and Light Warships PDF

Jon Brazer Enterprises
Creatures of Distant Worlds Compendium I PDF
Prelude to War: Player's Guide PDF

Michael Brown
New World: 2D6 Adventure in a Cyberpunk America PDF

Mongoose
Mongoose 2e
Aliens of Charted Space Vol. 1 PDF
Aliens of Charted Space Vol. 2 PDF
Behind the Claw PDF
Death Station PDF
Deepnight Revelation PDF
Deepnight Revelation: Expeditions PDF
Deepnight Revelation: The Crossing PDF
Deepnight Revelation: The Far Side of Nowhere PDF
Deepnight Revelation: The Near Side of Yonder PDF
Deepnight Revelation: The Riftsedge Transit PDF
Deepnight Revelation: Voidshore PDF
Deneb Adventure 1: The Lost Duke PDF
Great Rift Adventure 1: Islands in the Rift PDF
Great Rift Adventure 2: Deepnight Endeavour PDF
Great Rift Adventure 3: Flatlined PDF
The Great Rift PDF
Marches Adventure 1: High and Dry PDF
Marches Adventure 2: Mission to Mithril PDF
Skandersvik PDF
Spinward Marches 1: The Bowman Arm PDF
Spinward Marches 2: The Lunion Shield Worlds PDF
Sword Worlds PDF
Traveller Core Rulebook Update 2022 PDF
Traveller: Explorer's Edition PDF

Mongoose 1e
Campaign 1 Secrets of the Ancients PDF
Central Supply Catalogue PDF
Drinaxian Companion PDF
High Guard PDF
High Guard: Deployment Shuttle PDF
Reach Adventure 1: Marooned on Marduk PDF
Reach Adventure 2: Theories of Everything PDF
Reach Adventure 3: The Calixcuel Incident PDF
Reach Adventure 4: Last Flight of the Amuar PDF
Reach Adventure 5: The Borderland Run PDF
Reach Adventure 6: Exodus PDF
Referee's Briefing 1: Companies & Corporations PDF
Referee's Briefing 2: Anomalies and Wonders PDF
Referee's Briefing 3: Going Portside PDF
Referee's Briefing 4: Mercenary Forces PDF
Referee's Briefing 5: Incidents and Encounters PDF
Referee's Briefing 6: Garden Worlds PDF
Shadows of Sindal PDF
The Pirates of Drinax PDF
Traveller Companion PDF
Traveller Referee's Screen PDF
Traveller Starter Set PDF
Vehicle Handbook PDF

Pyromancer Publishing
Patrol Ship Turion PDF

Sceaptune Games
Hyperlite the Sirius Treaty PDF

Spica Publishing
Through the Veil 1 PDF
Through the Veil 2 PDF
Through the Veil 3 PDF
Through the Veil 4 PDF
Through the Veil 5 PDF
Through the Veil 6 PDF
Through the Veil 7 PDF
Through the Veil 8 PDF
Through the Veil 9 PDF
Through the Veil 10 PDF

Stellagama Publishing
Barbaric! PDF
Cepheus Deluxe PDF
Piracy and Privateering PDF
Terra Arisen PDF
The Space Patrol PDF
The Sword of Cepheus PDF
TSAO: 50 Wonders of the Reticulan Empire PDF
TSAO: Liberty Ship PDF
TSAO: Signal 99 PDF
TSAO: These Stars Are Ours! PDF
TSAO: Wreck in the Ring PDF
UFOs PDF
Uranium Fever PDF

Thunderegg Productions
Species & Societies PDF

Zozer Games
43AD - Roleplaying in Roman Britain PDF
Alien Breeds PDF
Colony Builder PDF
Crew Expendable PDF
Dirtside PDF
Explorers PDF
Gunboats and Shuttles PDF
Hostile Gunlocker PDF
Hostile Referee's Screen PDF
Hostile Rules PDF
Hostile Setting PDF
HOSTILE Situation Report 001 - Ghost Ship PDF
HOSTILE Situation Report 002 - Snakehead PDF
HOSTILE Situation Report 003 - Repellant PDF
HOSTILE Situation Report 004 - Psychosis PDF
HOSTILE Situation Report 005 - One Of Us PDF
Hostile Technical Manual PDF
Hostile Tool-Kits PDF
Introduction to HOSTILE PDF
Marine Corps Handbook 2215 PDF
Synthetics PDF



Tri-Stat



Spoiler



BESM 3e PDF
Guardians of Order
Demon City Shinjuku
Dreaming Cities
Heaven and Earth Game Master's Guide



Tribe 8



Spoiler



Dream Pod 9
Adrift on the River of Dreams PDF
Broken Pact PDF
Horrors of the Z'bri PDF
Into the Outlands PDF
Trial by Fire PDF
Tribe 8 Children of Lilith PDF
Tribe 8 Companion PDF
Tribe 8 Player's Handbook 1st Edition PDF
Tribe 8 Player's Handbook Second Edition PDF
Tribe 8 Rulebook 1st Edition PDF
Tribe 8 Weaver Screen and Assistant PDF
Vimary PDF
Warrior Unbound PDF
Word from the North PDF
Word of the Dancers PDF
Word of the Fates PDF
Word of the Pillars PDF



Tricube Tales



Spoiler



Zadmar Games
Samhain Slaughter (Tricube Tales One-Page RPG) PDF



Trick or Treat Pointcrawl



Spoiler



Atelier Clandestin
Trick or Treat Pointcrawl PDF



Trinity



Spoiler



Trinity Continuum PDF
Onyx Path Publishing
Quantum Entanglement (A Jumpstart for Trinity Continuum: Aeon) PDF
Swine and Cheese Party Et Al. (A Trinity Continuum: Aberrant Oddity) PDF
The Adventures of Teen Tomorrow (A Jumpstart for Trinity Continuum: Aberrant) PDF
Trinity Continuum Core Rulebook PDF
Trinity Continuum: A Quantum Leap (A Jumpstart for Trinity Continuum) PDF
Trinity Continuum: Aberrant PDF
Trinity Continuum: Aeon PDF
Trinity Continuum: Aeon Aexpansion PDF
Trinity Continuum: Amalgamated Idea Dynamics PDF
Trinity Continuum: Assassins PDF
Trinity Continuum: Distant Worlds PDF
Trinity Continuum: In Media Res
Trinity Continuum: Mission Statements PDF
Trinity Continuum: N!WE Unleashed! PDF
Trinity Continuum: Prometheus Unbound PDF
Trinity Continuum: Terra Firma PDF
Trinity Continuum: Under Alien Skies PDF

1e
Onyx Path Publishing
Trinity: Alien Encounter 1: Invasion PDF
Trinity: Alien Encounter 2: Deception PDF
Trinity: Aurora Australis: Psi Order Legions & Austronesia Sourcebook Trinity Battleground Player's Guide PDF
TPDF
rinity Field Report: Extrasolar Colonies PDF
Trinity Field Report: Media PDF
Trinity Field Report: Psi Laws PDF
Trinity: Hidden Agendas PDF
Trinity Players Guide PDF
Trinity RPG Quickstart PDF
Trinity RPG Quickstart PDF
Trinity Technology Manual PDF
Trinity: America Offline: Psi Order Orgotek & FSA Sourcebook PDF
Trinity: Darkness Revealed 1: Descent into Darkness PDF
Trinity: Darkness Revealed 2: Passage Through Shadow PDF
Trinity: Darkness Revealed 3: Ascent into Light PDF
Trinity: Luna Rising: Psi Order ISRA & Luna Sourcebook PDF
Trinity: Shattered Europe: Psi Order Æscupalian & Europe Sourcebook PDF
Trinity: Stellar Frontier: Psi Order Upeo wa Macho & Extrasolar Space Sourcebook PDF
Trinity: Terra Verde: Psi Order Norça and Sudamérica Sourcebook PDF

White Wolf
Trinity Asia Ascendent PDF
Trinity Field Report Alien Races PDF
Trinity Player's Guide PDF



Trophy



Spoiler



Black Guard Press
Sea Caves of Doom PDF



Trudvang Chronicles



Spoiler



RiotMinds
TRUDVANG CHRONICLES: Jorgi's Bestiary PDF
TRUDVANG CHRONICLES: Stormlands PDF



Truth and Justice



Spoiler



Evil Hat Productions
Sprit of the Season PDF



Twilight 2000



Spoiler



GDW
Twilight 2000 PDF



Tunnels and Trolls


Spoiler



Bolt Thrower Press
Oops PDF

Fabled Worlds
Uncle Cucy's Luche Libre! PDF

Flying Buffalo Inc.
Adventurers Compendium PDF
Agent of Death PDF
Alice in Weirdworld T&T solo w/mini rules PDF
Amulet of the Salkti T&T solo PDF
Arena Of Khazan PDF
Battle School PDF
Beginners Bundle for T&T PDF
Beyond the Silvered Pane - T&T Solo PDF
Beyond the Wall of Tears T&T solo PDF
Blue Frog Tavern T&T solo PDF
Buffalo Castle PDF
Captif dYvoire - T&T solo PDF
Caravan to Tiern T&T solo PDF
Catacombs of the Bear Cult - GM Adventure PDF
City of Terrors PDF
Dargon's Dungeon - T&T solo adventure PDF
Dark Temple T&T solo PDF
Deathtrap Equalizer Dungeon PDF
Deluxe Goblin Lake PDF
Deluxe Naked Doom PDF
Deluxe Saving Fang T&T solo PDF
Deluxe Tunnels & Trolls PDF
Deluxe Tunnels & Trolls Gamemaster Screen PDF
Dungeon of the Bear PDF
Dwarf World PDF
Elven Lords Deluxe PDF
Goblin Crag: Level One T&T GM adv PDF
Grimtina's Guard T&T solo PDF
Grimtooth's Tomb of the Warhammer T&T GM Adv PDF
Isle of Darksmoke T&T GM adv PDF
Labyrinth T&T solo PDF
Mercenaries, Spies and Private Eyes PDF
Mistywood T&T solo PDF
Monsters!Monsters! PDF
MSPE-Mugshots I: The Case of the Pacific Clipper PDF
MSPE-Stormhaven: GM Adventure PDF
MSPE-The Adventure of the Jade Jaguar Solo Adv PDF
MSPE-The Red Cult of Vladimire GM adv PDF
Mythic Ireland - T&T Campaign PDF
Overkill T&T solo PDF
Red Circle - T&T solo adventure PDF
Sea of Mystery PDF
Seven Challenges of Kartejan PDF
Sewers of Oblivion PDF
Sorcerer Solitaire PDF
Sword for Hire T&T solo PDF
T&T Japan Adventures PDF
Trollstone Caverns: Lair of the Silver Serpent T&T gm adv PDF
TrollsZine PDF
TrollsZine 2 PDF
TrollsZine 3 PDF
TrollsZine 4 PDF
TrollsZine 5 PDF
TrollsZine 6 PDF
TrollsZine 7 PDF
TrollsZine 8 PDF
TrollsZine 9 PDF
TrollsZine 10 PDF
TrollsZine 11 PDF
Tunnels & Trolls First Edition Reprint PDF
Tunnels & Trolls Free Rulebook PDF
Tunnels and Trolls 5th Edition
Tunnels and Trolls 5th Edition PDF
Uncle Ugly's Underground Doom PDF
Vaults of K'Horror PDF
Weirdworld T&T solo PDF
When the Cat's Away - T&T solo PDF

Khaghbboommm
The Arena of Khaboom PDF

Lone Delver Games
House in the Hills PDF

Rarr! I'm A Monster Publishing
The Snollygoster Volume 1 Number 1
The Snollygoster Volume 1 Number 2
The Snollygoster Volume 1 Number 3
The Snollygoster Volume 1 Number 4
The Snollygoster Volume 1 Number 5
The Snollygoster Volume 1 Number 6
The Snollygoster Volume 1 Number 7



Ubiquity



Spoiler



Exile Game Studio
Hollow Earth Expedition PDF
Mysteries of the Hollow Earth PDF

Greymalkin Designs
Desolation PDF

Triple Ace Games
All For One Regime Diabolique PDF
All for One: Régime Diabolique: Satan's Playground PDF
All For One Richelieus Guide Compendium One PDF
All For One Richelieus Guide Compendium Two PDF
All For One Richelieus Guide Compendium Three PDF
All For One Le Mousquetaire Deshonore PDF
All For One Paris Gothique PDF
Globetrotters' Guide to the Ancient World PDF
Globetrotters' Guide to the Dark Continent PDF
Globetrotters' Guide to the Far East PDF
Leagues of Adventure PDF
Leagues of Adventure 101 Adventure Seeds PDF
Leagues of Adventure Bonus Material More Places to Explore PDF
Leagues of Adventure Dreaming Spire PDF
Leagues of Adventure Weird Science PDF
Leagues of Cthulhu PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror Appendix 1: Edgar Allan Poe PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror Appendix 2: Guide to Vampires PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Expansion PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Apparitions PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Black Magic PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Faeries PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Hags PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Lairs PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Mordavia PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Mummies PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Shapeshifters PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Vampires PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Walking Dead PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Guide to Wicked Science PDF
Leagues of Gothic Horror: Ministry of Unusual Affairs PDF
Richelieu's Guide to Creatures of Sin 2 PDF
Ubiquity Guide to Elite Nazi Units PDF

Ulisses Spiele
Space 1889 - City at the Center of the Earth PDF
Space 1889 Core Rulebook PDF
Space 1889 Gamemaster's Screen and NPC Booklet PDF
Space 1889 - London Bridge Has Fallen Down PDF
Space 1889 - Mars (Sourcebook) PDF
Space 1889 - Mars - Additional Content PDF
Space 1889 - Marvels of Mars PDF
Space 1889 - Mercury (Sourcebook) PDF
Space 1889 - Murder on the Ether Express PDF
Space 1889 - Nocturne in the City of Lights PDF
Space 1889 - On the Trail of the Gods PDF
Space 1889 - The Ether Calculator PDF
Space 1889 - The Fate of Angahiaa PDF
Space 1889 - The Strange Land PDF
Space 1889 - Thunders of Venus PDF
Space 1889 - Venus (Sourcebook) PDF



Unbelievably Simple Roleplaying



Spoiler



Trollish Delver Games
USR 2.0 (Unbelievably Simple Roleplaying) PDF



Unchained



Spoiler



Frenzy Kitty Games
Unchained PDF



Undiscovered



Spoiler



Eilfin Publishing
Undiscovered: Quest for Adventure Quickstart Guide PDF
Undiscovered: Quest for Adventure Core Rulebook PDF



Unisystem



Spoiler



Eden Studios
Abomination Codex PDF
All Flesh Must be Eaten Revised PDF
Angel RPG PDF
Angel Director's Screen PDF
Armageddon PDF
Army of Darkness PDF
Atlas of the Walking Dead PDF
Book of Hod PDF
Buffy the Vampire Slayer RPG Director's Screen PDF
Buffy the Vampire Slayer Character Journal PDF
Buffy the Vampire Slayer RPG Revised Rulebook PDF
Dungeons and Zombies PDF
Eden Studios Presents 1 PDF
Enemies Archived PDF
Monster Smackdown PDF
Power and Privilege, The Rosicrucian Covenant Book PDF
Slayer's Handbook PDF
Terra Primate PDF
The Magic Box PDF
Witchcraft PDF



Unknown Armies


Spoiler



Atlas Games
Break Today PDF
One Shots PDF
Statosphere PDF
To Go PDF
Unknown Armies PDF
Weep PDF



Unsung


Spoiler



Ivanhoe Unbound
Unsung Deluxe Download PDF



Untitled Roleplaying Game: Core Rulebook



Spoiler



Untitled RPG
Untitled Roleplaying Game: Core Rulebook PDF



Upwind



Spoiler



Nocturnal Media
Upwind PDF
Upwind Knight Deck PDF



Vaesen



Spoiler



Free League Publishing
A Wicked Secret PDF
Vaesen - Nordic Horror Roleplaying PDF



Vagabonds of Dyfed


Spoiler



Sigil Stone Publishing
Dortoka: City on the Sea of Glass PDF
Stjernheim: The Siege of Deepknell Hold PDF
The Vagabond's Cyclopedia PDF
Vagabonds of Dyfed PDF



Valhalla Adventure Game



Spoiler



Valhalla Productions, LLC
Valhalla Adventure Game PDF



Valiant RPG


Spoiler



Catalyst Game Labs
Transcendent's Edge PDF
Valiant Universe RPG PDF
Valiant Universe RPG QSR Supplemental: Harbinger Wars: The Harbinger Foundation PDF



Valor: The Heroic Roleplay System



Spoiler



Valorous Games
Valor: The Heroic Roleplay System PDF



Vampire the Masquerade


Spoiler



Modiphius
Anarch (Vampire: the Masquerade 5th Edition) PDF
Camarilla (Vampire: the Masquerade 5th Edition) PDF
Vampire: the Masquerade 5th Edition PDF

Onyx Path
Dread Names, Red List PDF
Legacy of Lies: A V20 Dark Ages Jumpstart PDF
V20 Anarchs Unbound PDF
V20 Beckett's Jyhad Diary PDF
V20 Children of the Revolution PDF
V20 Companion PDF
V20 Ghouls & Revenants PDF
V20 Lore of the Bloodlines PDF
V20 Lore of the Clans PDF
V20 Rites of the Blood PDF
V20 The Black Hand: A Guide to the Tal’Mahe’Ra PDF
V20 The Hunters Hunted II PDF

Storyteller's Vault
10 Animalistic Features PDF
10 Feeding Surprises PDF
11 Supernatural Antagonists PDF
9 Ghouls PDF
Baskerville Night PDF
Bastard Crafts PDF
Beckett’s Vampire Folio 1: Carna’s ReBellion PDF
Bloodline: k'Heuraeth PDF
Bordeaux by Night - Players Guide Revised PDF
Clanbook: Ghiberti PDF
Clanbook: Matango PDF
Dark New England Regional Sourcebook PDF
Into the Darkness PDF
New Blood PDF
Occult Tome PDF
Rites of the Wilds PDF
Sleepy Hollow PDF
SotM's Trick or Treat 2020 special PDF
Unleashed & Unfettered PDF
Vampire: The Masquerade 5th Edition Templates PDF

White Wolf
Ashen Cults
Ashen Cults PDF
Ashen Knight PDF
Ashen Thief PDF
Blood Magic Secrets of Thaumaturgy
Blood Magic Secrets of Thaumaturgy PDF
Book of Storyteller Secrets
Book of Storyteller Secrets PDF
Cainite Heresy PDF
Cairo by Night PDF
Clan Book Assamite
Clan Book Assamite PDF
Clan Book Baali
Clan Book Baali PDF
Clan Book Brujah
Clan Book Brujah PDF
Clan Book Cappadocian
Clan Book Gangrel
Clan Book Gangrel PDF
Clanbook: Giovanni PDF
Clanbook: Lasombra PDF
Clan Book Malkavian
Clan Book Malkavian PDF
Clanbook: Nosferatu PDF
Clan Book Ravnos
Clan Book Ravnos PDF
Clan Book Settite
Clan Book Settite PDF
Clanbook: Toreador PDF
Clanbook: Tremere PDF
Clanbook: Tzimisce PDF
Clan Book Ventrue
Clan Book Ventrue PDF
Clanbook Assamite Revised PDF
Clanbook Brujah Revised PDF
Clanbook Followers of Set Revised PDF
Clanbook Gangrel Revised PDF
Clanbook Giovani Revised PDF
Clanbook Lasombra Revised PDF
Clanbook Malkavian Revised PDF
Clanbook Nosferatu Revised PDF
Clanbook Ravnos Revised PDF
Clanbook Toreador Revised PDF
Clanbook Tremere Revised PDF
Clanbook Tzimisce Revised PDF
Clanbook Ventrue Revised PDF
Constantinople by Night
Constantinople by Night PDF
Dark Ages: Companion
Dark Ages: Companion PDF
Dark Ages: Europe PDF
Dark Ages: Vampire PDF
Dust to Dust PDF
Guide to the Anarchs PDF
Guide to the Camarilla PDF
Guide to the Sabbat PDF
Half-Damned Dhampyr PDF
Kindred of the East PDF
Kindred of the Ebony Kingdom PDF
Killing Streets
Killing Streets PDF
Midnight Siege
Midnight Siege PDF
Player's Guide to the Sabbat
Player's Guide to the Sabbat PDF
Prince's Primer PDF
Storytellers Handbook Revised PDF
Storytellers Handbook to the Sabbat PDF
The Anarch Cookbook
The 1000 Hells PDF
The Inquisition
The Inquisition PDF
Transylvania by Night PDF
Vampire The Masquerade 1st Edition PDF
Vampire the Masquerade 20th Anniversary Edition
Vampire the Masquerade 20th Anniversary Edition PDF
Vampire: The Masquerade - Revised Edition PDF
Vampire Translation Guide PDF
Victorian Age Vampire PDF
War of Ages PDF
Wind From the East
Wolves of the Sea
Wolves of the Sea PDF



Vampire the Requiem



Spoiler



2e
Onyx Path Publishing
Guide to the Night PDF
Half Damned PDF
Night Horrors: Spilled Blood PDF
Reap the Whirlwind Revised (VtR 2e) PDF
Secrets of the Covenants PDF
Thousand Years of Night PDF
Vampire: The Requiem 2nd Edition PDF

1e
White Wolf
Belial's Brood PDF
Circle of the Crone PDF
Mythologies PDF
Night Horrors: Wicked Dead PDF
Requiem for Rome PDF
The Ressurectionists PDF
Vampire the Requiem PDF
Vampire Translation Guide PDF



Verge 24



Spoiler



Peril Planet
Verge 24 PDF



Vexith



Spoiler



Vexith Gaming
Vexith Roleplaying Game Core Rulebook v1.1 PDF



Victoriana



Spoiler



3e
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Darwin's Catalogue: Beastmen of Britain PDF
Darwin's Catalogue: The Outsiders PDF
Jewel of the Empire PDF
Liber Magica PDF
Marvels of Science and Steampunk PDF
Streets of Shadow PDF
The Devil in the Dark PDF
The Havering Adventures PDF
The Smoke PDF
The Spring Heeled Menace PDF
Victoriana 3rd Edition PDF

2e
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Jewel of the Empire PDF

1e
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Rise of The Red God PDF
The Dragon In The Smoke PDF
The Hounds of Hate, A Penny Dreadful for Victoriana PDF
The Smoke 1867 Edition PDF
Victoriana PDF



Viking Death Squad



Spoiler



RUNEHAMMER GAMES
Viking Death Squad PDF



Villains and Vigilantes



Spoiler



Monkey House Games
V&V 3.0 Mighty Protectors PDF



Visigoths vs Mall Goths



Spoiler



Ghostly Rituals
Visigoths vs Mall Goths PDF



Vs



Spoiler



Fat Goblin Games
vs. Dragons PDF
vs. Dragons Adventures: Horror of the Hibernaculum PDF
vs. Dragons Adventures: Magic’s Demand PDF
vs. Ghosts PDF
vs. Ghosts Adventure: A Christmas Carol PDF
vs. Ghosts Adventure: The Ghost Next Door PDF
vs. Ghosts Adventure: The Ghosts of Pendergrass PDF
vs. Ghosts Adventure: The Lights of Sand Island PDF
vs. Ghosts Adventure: The Night Sparrow PDF
vs. Ghosts Adventure: The Talking Board PDF
vs. Ghosts Adventure: The Witch of New Hope PDF
vs. Moon Men PDF
vs. Moon Men Adventure: Santa Claus is Coming to Anytown PDF
vs. Stranger Stuff PDF
vs. Stranger Stuff Adventure: Creepy Clowns PDF
vs. Stranger Stuff Adventure: Lucky's Curse PDF
vs. Stranger Stuff Adventure: Krampusnacht PDF
vs. Stranger Stuff Adventure: Summer C.A.M.P. PDF
vs. Stranger Stuff Adventure: The Mad Gasser
vs. Stranger Stuff: Season 2 PDF
vs. Stranger Stuff: Season 2 Easy Mode PDF
vs. Stranger Stuff: Season 2 - Urban Legends of Crestview Hills: Lover's Lane PDf
vs. Stranger Stuff: Season 2 - Urban Legends of Crestview Hills: The Hanging Tree PDF
vs. Stranger Stuff: Season 2 - So You’re a Teenage Witch PDF
vs. Stranger Stuff: Send in the Clowns Special Edition PDF

Denagh Design
vs. MIRRORSHADES PDF
vs. MAGICSHADES PDF



W.O.I.N. 



Spoiler



EN Publishing
Action Careers PDF
Holdenshire Primer PDF
Judge Dredd & The Worlds of 2000 AD GM Screen PDF
Judge Dredd & The Worlds of 2000 AD Print & Play Counters PDF
Judge Dredd & The Worlds of 2000 AD Quickstart PDF
Judge Dredd & The Worlds of 2000 AD RPG Core Rulebook PDF
Judge Dredd: Case File Compendium 1 PDF
Judge Dredd: Luna-1 PDF
Judge Dredd: The Apocalypse War PDF
Judge Dredd: The Cursed Earth PDF
Judge Dredd: The Day The Law Died PDF
Judge Dredd: The Judge Child PDF
Judge Dredd: The Robot Wars PDF
Modern Core PDF
Modern Equipment PDF
N.E.W. The Science Fiction Roleplaying Game v1.2 PDF
N.O.W. The Modern Action Roleplaying Game v1.2 PDF
O.L.D. The Fantasy Heroic Roleplaying Game PDF
Racebuilding Engine PDF
Real Solspace: A Guide to our Stellar Neighborhood PDF
Rogue Trooper PDF
Rogue Trooper: Tour of Nu-Earth 1 PDF
Starship Construction Manual v1.1 PDF
Starship Recognition Manual PDF
Strontium Dog PDF
The Haunting of Calrow Ruins PDF
The Ills of Hengistbury PDF
Trappist PDF
W2: Dark Decade: From Dust To Dawn PDF
W3: Santiago: A Myth of the Far Future PDF
W4: Spirits of Manhattan PDF
Xenomorphs: The Fall of Somerset Landing PDF
You're All Doomed! PDF



Wanderhome



Spoiler



Possum Creek Games
Wanderhome PDF



Warbirds



Spoiler



Outrider Studios
Warbirds Jet Age Sourcebook PDF
Warbirds Mission Cards PDF
Warbirds Role Playing Game PDF
Warbirds Space Age Sourcebook PDF
Warbirds World War II Sourcebook PDF
You Must Be Mad! Warbirds RPG Mad Science Sourcebook PDF



Warhammer 40K



Spoiler



Fantasy Flight Games
Enemies of the Imperium

Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Black Crusade: Binding Contracts PDF
Black Crusade: Broken Chains PDF
Black Crusade: Core Rulebook PDF
Black Crusade: Game Master's Kit PDF
Black Crusade: Hand of Corruption PDF
Black Crusade: The Tome of Blood PDF
Black Crusade: The Tome of Decay PDF
Black Crusade: The Tome of Excess PDF
Black Crusade: The Tome of Fate PDF
Only War: Core Rulebook PDF
Only War: Enemies of the Imperium PDF
Only War: Final Testament PDF
Only War: Game Master's Kit PDF
Only War: Hammer of the Emperor PDF
Only War: Salvaging Solace PDF
Only War: Shield of Humanity PDF
Rogue Trader: Battlefleet Koronus PDF
Rogue Trader: Citadel of Skulls PDF
Rogue Trader: Core Rulebook PDF
Rogue Trader: Dark Frontier PDF
Rogue Trader: Drydock PDF
Rogue Trader: Edge of the Abyss PDF
Rogue Trader: Epoch Koronus PDF
Rogue Trader: Faith and Coin PDF
Rogue Trader: Fallen Suns PDF
Rogue Trader: Forsaken Bounty PDF
Rogue Trader: Hostile Acquisitions PDF
Rogue Trader: Into the Storm PDF
Rogue Trader: Lure of the Expanse PDF
Rogue Trader: Shedding Light PDF
Rogue Trader: Stars of Inequity PDF
Rogue Trader: Tau Character Guide PDF
Rogue Trader: The Frozen Reaches PDF
Rogue Trader: The Game Master's Kit GM Screen PDF
Rogue Trader: The Game Master's Kit Sourcebook PDF
Rogue Trader: The Koronus Bestiary PDF
Rogue Trader: The Navis Primer PDF
Rogue Trader: The Soul Reaver PDF
Rogue Trader: Twilight Crusade PDF
Wrath & Glory: Affliction Ascendent PDF
Wrath & Glory: Battle Maps PDF
Wrath & Glory: Bloody Gates PDF
Wrath & Glory: Brass Tax PDF
Wrath & Glory: Campaign Card Deck PDF
Wrath & Glory: Character Talents and Psychic Powers Card Deck PDF
Wrath & Glory: Church of Steel PDF
Wrath & Glory: Combat Complications Deck PDF
Wrath & Glory: Core Rulebook PDF
Wrath & Glory: Departmento Munitorum Shotguns PDF
Wrath & Glory: Forsaken System PDF
Wrath & Glory: Gutshiva's Kommandos PDF
Wrath & Glory: Litanies of the Lost PDF
Wrath & Glory: On the Wings of Valkyries PDF
Wrath & Glory: Perils of the Warp Deck PDF
Wrath & Glory: Rain of Mercy PDF
Wrath & Glory: Redacted Records PDF
Wrath & Glory: Relic: Blessing of the Sanctified Shield PDF
Wrath & Glory: The Graveyard Shift PDF
Wrath & Glory: The Lord of the Spire PDF
Wrath & Glory: The Null Hypothesis PDF
Wrath & Glory: Wargear Card Deck PDF
Wrath & Glory: Gamemaster's Screen PDF
Wrath & Glory: Wrath Deck PDF

Ulisses Spiele/Cubicle 7
Deathwatch: Achilus Assault PDF
Deathwatch: Ark of Lost Souls PDF
Deathwatch: Core Rulebook PDF
Deathwatch: Falling Star PDF
Deathwatch: Final Sanction PDF
Deathwatch: First Founding PDF
Deathwatch: Honour The Chapter PDF
Deathwatch: Know no Fear PDF
Deathwatch: Mark of the Xenos PDF
Deathwatch: Oblivion's Edge PDF
Deathwatch: Rising Tempest PDF
Deathwatch: Rites of Battle PDF
Deathwatch: The Emperor Protects PDF
Deathwatch: The Emperor's Chosen PDF
Deathwatch: The Jericho Reach PDF
Deathwatch: The Nemesis Incident PDF
Deathwatch: The Outer Reach PDF



Warhammer Age of Sigmar



Spoiler



Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Warhammer Age of Sigmar Soulbound: Crash & Burn PDF



Warhammer FRPG



Spoiler



Warhammer 4e
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Fourth Edition Buildings of the Reikland PDF
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Fourth Edition Enemy Within Campaign - Volume 1: Enemy in Shadows PDF
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Fourth Edition Rough Nights and Hard Days PDF
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Fourth Edition Rulebook PDF
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Fourth Edition Starter Set PDF
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay: It’s Your Funeral PDF
WFRP 4th Edition Conversion Rules PDF
WFRP - Adventures Afoot in the Reikland PDF
WFRP - Hell Rides to Hallt PDF
WFRP Gamemaster's Screen PDF
WFRP Monuments of the Reikland PDF
WFRP Shrines of Sigmar PDF
WFRP Ubersreik Adventures - Bait and Witch PDF
WFRP Ubersreik Adventures - Guilty Party PDF
WFRP Ubersreik Adventures - Heart of Glass PDF
WFRP Ubersreik Adventures - If Looks Could Kill PDF
WFRP Ubersreik Adventures - Mad Men of Gotheim PDF
WFRP Ubersreik Adventures 2 - Deadly Dispatch PDF
WFRP Ubersreik Adventures 2 - Double Trouble PDF
WFRP Ubersreik Adventures 2 - Fishrook Returns PDF
WFRP: Grey Mountain Gold PDF
WFRP: One Shots of the Reikland PDF
WFRP: The Blessings That Drew Blood PDF

Warhammer 2e
Black Library/Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Ashes of Middenheim PDF
Barony of the Damned PDF
Career Compendium PDF
Children of the Horned Rat PDF
Forges of Nuln PDF
Game Master's Pack PDF
Karak Asgal PDF
Knights of the Grail PDF
Lure of the Liche Lord PDF
Night's Dark Masters PDF
Old World Armoury PDF
Old World Bestiary
Old World Bestiary PDF
Plundered Vaults PDF
Realm of the Ice Queen PDF
Realms of Sorcery PDF
Renegade Crowns PDF
Shades of Empire PDF
Sigmar's Heirs PDF
Spires of Altdorf PDF
Terror in Talabheim PDF
The Thousand Thrones PDF
The WFRP Companion PDF
Tome of Corruption PDF
Tome of Salvation
Tome of Salvation PDF
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 2nd Edition: Core Rulebook PDF

Grim & Perilous Studios
The Kids Aren't Alright - Adventure for Zweihander RPG PDF
ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG PDF
ZWEIHANDER RPG: Player's Handbook (Phone PDF + Digital PDF)

Warhammer 1e
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Apocrypha Now PDF
Doomstones - Blood in Darkness PDF
Doomstones - Death Rock PDF
Doomstones - Dwarf Wars PDF
Doomstones - Fire in the Mountains PDF
Marienburg: Sold Down the River PDF
Middenheim: City of Chaos PDF
Realms of Sorcery - The Magic Supplement PDF
The Enemy Within Part 1 - Shadows Over Bögenhafen PDF
The Enemy Within Part 2 - Death on the Reik PDF
The Enemy Within Part 3 - Power Behind the Throne PDF
The Enemy Within Part 4 - Something Rotten in Kislev PDF
The Enemy Within Part 5 - Empire in Flames PDF
Warhammer Companion 1st Ed PDF
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay First Edition Core Rulebook PDF

Games Workshop
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay



Warlock



Spoiler



Fire Ruby Designs
Warlock! PDF
Warlock! Bridgetown PDF
Warlock! Character sheet PDF
Warlock! Compendium PDF
Warlock! Compendium 2 PDF
Warlock! Far Hissain PDF
Warlock! Goblins! PDF
Warlock! Griff's Vale PDF
Warlock! Kingdom PDF
Warlock! Phantasmagoria PDF
Warlock! Rogue's Gallery PDF
Warlock! Three's Company PDF



Warsong



Spoiler



Higher Grounds
Warsong (First Edition) PDF



Warzone 



Spoiler



Target Games
Warzone



Wasuremonogatari



Spoiler



Voidspiral Entertainment
Wasuremonogatari, the Anime & Manga RPG PDF



The Well Roleplaying Game



Spoiler



Shoeless Pete Games
The Well Roleplaying Game PDF



Werewolf the Apocalypse 



Spoiler



White Wolf
Ananasi PDF
Axis Mundi
Axis Mundi PDF
Bastet
Bastet PDF
Book of Auspices PDF
Book of the City PDF
Book of the Weaver PDF
Book of the Wyld PDF
Book of the Wyrm
Book of the Wyrm PDF
Book of the Wyrm Second Edition
Book of the Wyrm Second Edition PDF
Book of the Wyrm W20 PDF
Changing Breeds W20 PDF
Chronicle of the Black Labyrinth PDF
Corax
Corax PDF
Freak Legion A player's Guide to Fomori
Freak Legion A player's Guide to Fomori PDF
Hammer and Klaive PDF
Hengeyokai: Shapeshifters of the East
Hengeyokai: Shapeshifters of the East PDF
Kinfolk: A Breed Apart W20 PDF
Litany of the Tribes Volume 1 PDF
Litany of the Tribes Volume 2 PDF
Litany of the Tribes Volume 3 PDF
Litany of the Tribes Volume 4 PDF
Nagah PDF
Nuwisha PDF
Players Guide to the Changing Breeds PDF
Possessed PDF
Rage Across the Heavens PDF
Rage Across the World Volume 1
Rage Across the World Volume 1 PDF
Rage Across the World Volume 2 PDF
Rage Across the World W20 PDF
Rage Warriors of the Apocalypse PDF
Ratkin PDF
Skinner SAS W20 PDF
Subsidiaries A Guide to Pentex PDF
Tribebook: Black Furies (Revised) PDF
Tribebook: Fianna (Revised) PDF
Tribebook: Get of Fenris (Revised) PDF
Tribebook: Glass Walkers (Revised) PDF
Tribebook: Red Talons (Revised) PDF
Tribebook: Shadow Lords (Revised) PDF
Tribebook: Silver Fangs (Revised) PDF
Umbra the Velvet Shadow
Umbra the Velvet Shadow PDF
Umbra the Velvet Shadow W20 PDF
Werewolf Players Guide
Werewolf Players Guide PDF
Werewolf Storytellers Companion PDF
Werewolf Storyteller's Handbook
Werewolf Storyteller's Handbook PDF
Werewolf the Apocalypse
Werewolf: The Apocalypse (1e) PDF
Werewolf The Apocalypse Second Edition PDF
Werewolf the Apocalypse 20th Anniversary Edition PDF
Werewolf the Apocalypse Revised PDF
Werewolf the Dark Ages
Werewolf the Dark Ages PDF
Werewolf The Wild West PDF
Werewolf Translation Guide PDF
Wyld West Expansion Pack W20 PDF

Onyx Path Publishing
W20 Changing Ways PDF
W20 Pentex Employee Indoctrination Manual PDF
W20 Shattered Dreams PDF
W20 White Howlers Tribebook PDF

Storyteller's Vault
Forgotten Corners of the Earth: A Listing of Lost Caerns PDF
naughty word your totem! PDF



Werewolf the Forsaken



Spoiler



2e
Onyx Path Publishing
Night Horrors: Shunned by the Moon PDF
The Pack PDF
Werewolf: the Forsaken 2nd Edition PDF

1e
White Wolf
Blasphemies PDF
Blood of the Wolf PDF
Lore of the Forsaken PDF
Night Horrors: Wolfsbane PDF
Predators PDF
Signs of the Moon PDF
The Pure PDF
Tribes of the Moon PDF
Werewolf the Forsaken PDF
Werewolf Translation Guide PDF



When the Moon Hangs Low



Spoiler



Isolation Games PDF
When the Moon Hangs Low PDF



Whispering Vault


Spoiler



Dangerous Prey
The Ixiptla PDF



Wicked & Graceful



Spoiler



Fantasy Heartbreaker
Wicked & Graceful PDF



Wild Skies



Spoiler



Wet Ink Games
Wild Skies: Europa Tempest PDF



Wild Talents



Spoiler



Arc Dream Publishing
Progenitor PDF
The Kerberos Club PDF
Wild Talents 2nd Edition PDF



Winter of the World RPG



Spoiler



Cakebread & Walton
Michael Scott Rohan's Winter of the World RPG PDF



WITCH: Fated Souls



Spoiler



Angry Hamster Publishing
WITCH: Fated Souls PDF



Witch Girls Adventures



Spoiler



Channel M Publishing
21st Century Digital Witch: A Techie Clique Guide PDF
Annabelle DeVille's guide to mystical mayhem: Wicked Ways (Witch Girls Adventures) PDF
Book of Shadows- a magical guide PDF
CROSSOVER-Operation God-fall part one for Witch Girls Adventures. PDF
Hex Scouts Guide to Cryptozoology PDF
Larry Spotter and The secret supplement PDF
Otherkin Descendants of Lilith PDF
OWG The Original Witch Girls PDF
The Gothique guide PDF
Witch Girls Adventure Rule book PDF
Witch Girls Adventure Star Creation Guide PDF
Witch Girls Magical Minutia: Hoppers PDF
Witch Girls Respelled PER



The Witcher 



Spoiler



R. Talsorian Games Inc.
A Book of Tales PDF
A Tome of Chaos PDF
A Witcher's Journal PDF
Lords and Lands PDF
The Witcher Pen & Paper RPG PDF



Witness to the Execution



Spoiler



Narratio Press
Witness to the Execution PDF



The Woods



Spoiler



Oakbound Studio
The Woods: Barrow Ring Burning (Campaign book) PDF
The Woods: Second Edition Dark Age Folklore Fantasy Core Rulebook (rules for Skirmish, RPG and Mass-combat) PDF



The World After



Spoiler



TWA
The World After PDF



World of Darkness 



Spoiler



2e
Onyx Path Publishing
Chronicles of Darkness PDF
Chronicles of Darkness: Dark Eras PDF
Chronicles of Darkness: Dark Eras 2 PDF
Chronicles of Darkness: Dark Eras Companion PDF
Chronicles of Darkness: The Contagion Chronicle PDF
Dark Eras: Beneath the Skin (Skinchangers and Demon: the Descent) PDF

White Wolf
Book of Spirits PDF
Inferno PDF
Innocents PDF
Second Sight PDF
The God-Machine Chronicle PDF
World of Darkness Rulebook
World of Darkness Rulebook PDF

Storyteller's Vaul
Mysterious Place: The Cabin PDF

1e
White Wolf
Bygone Bestiary PDF
Dark Ages: Devil's Due PDF
Dark Ages: Europe PDF
Dark Ages: Fae PDF
Midnight Circus
Midnight Circus PDF
World of Darkness Sorcerer
World of Darkness Sorcerer PDF



Worlds of Heroes & Tryants



Spoiler



Guild of Blades
Worlds of Heroes & Tyrants Introductory RPG PDF



Wraith the Oblivion



Spoiler



20th Anniversary Edition
Onyx Path Publishing
Wr20 Book of Oblivion PDF
Wr20 Handbook for the Recently Deceased PDF
Wraith: The Oblivion 20th Anniversary Edition PDF

2e
White Wolf
Wraith the Oblivion PDF

1e
White Wolf
Wraith the Oblivion PDF



Wyrd Sails



Spoiler



Garnett Elliott
Wyrd Sails PDF
Wyrd Sails: Free Preview PDF



Xpress



Spoiler



Postmortem Studios
@ctiv8 PDF



Year Zero



Spoiler



Free League Publishing
A Wicked Secret PDF
Coriolis - The Third Horizon Core Book PDF
Coriolis: Aram's Secret PDF
Coriolis Atlas Compendium PDF
Coriolis: Emissary Lost PDF
Coriolis: Last Voyage of the Ghazali PDF
Coriolis Scenario Compendium 1 PDF
Coriolis The Third Horizon - Quickstart PDF
Coriolis: Supplements Bundle PDF
Coriolis: The Dying Ship PDF
Forbidden Lands Core Game PDF
Forbidden Lands: Crypt of the Mellified Mage PDF
Forbidden Lands: Raven's Purge PDF
Forbidden Lands Quickstart PDF
Forbidden Lands: The Bitter Reach PDF
Forbidden Lands: The Spire of Quetzel PDF
Mutant: Elysium PDF
Mutant: Mechatron PDF
Mutant: Year Zero - Genlab Alpha core book PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero - Roleplaying At The End Of Days PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero - Zone Compendium 1 - Lair of the Saurians PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero - Zone Compendium 2: Dead Blue Sea PDF
Mutant: Year Zero - Zone Compendium 3 "Die, meat eaters, die!" PDF
Mutant: Year Zero - Zone Compendium 4 - Eternal War PDF
Mutant: Year Zero - Zone Compendium 5 - Hotel Imperator PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero - Zone Sector 1 - The Doom Sphere PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero - Zone Sector 2 - Denizens of the Sink Hole PDF
MUTANT: Year Zero Gamesmaster Screen - PDF
Out of Time - Tales from the Loop PDF
The Gray Death PDF
Things from the Flood RPG: Rulebook PDF
Tales from the Loop RPG: Map PDF
Tales from the Loop: Our Friends the Machines & Other Mysteries PDF
Tales from the Loop RPG: Rulebook PDF
Tales from the Loop RPG Starter Set PDF
Vaesen - Nordic Horror Roleplaying PDF

Feral Wizard
Tales of High Adventure - Sword & Sorcery in the Forbidden Lands PDF

Free League Workshop Vaesen
Butter Witch - A Creature for Vaesen PDF
Skelflytter - A Creature for Vaesen PDF
The Strandvarsler - A Coastal Revenant for Vaesen PDF
The Troll in The Well - A Creature for Vaesen PDF



Yggdrasill



Spoiler



Cubicle 7
Kings of the Sea PDF
The Nine Worlds PDF
Uppsala PDF
Yggdrasil Core Rulebook PDF



Young At Heart



Spoiler



Wrecking Ball Games



Z-LAND: The Survival Horror RPG



Spoiler



Stormforge Productions
Z-LAND: The Survival Horror RPG PDF



Zombie Death Town



Spoiler



Rarr I'm a Monster Publishing
Zombie Death Town PDF






Nonspecific Gaming Magazines



Spoiler



5 Minutes into the Future
YKnotMe
5 Minutes into the Future: Voyager Space Station (Issue 5) PDF

AAW
Adventure Chronicle #1 PDF
Adventure Chronicle #3 PDF

Bayt al Azif
Bayt al Azif #1: A magazine for Cthulhu Mythos roleplaying games PDF
Bayt al Azif #2: A magazine for Cthulhu Mythos roleplaying games PDF

Contessa
Randomocity 2 - Lust PDF

Deeply Dapper Games
Tabletops & Tentacles Issue ZERO PDF

Dig a Thousand Holes Publishing
Worlds Without Master, Issue 10 PDF

Dreaming Gynoid
Blaphemy Leak PDF

Fight On!
Fight On! #2 PDF
Fight On! #5 PDF
Fight On! #6 PDF

The Gauntlet
Codex - Love 2 (Apr 2018) PDF

Greyhawk Online
Oerth Journal 1-35 PDF

Kobold Press
Kobold Quarterly 1-23 PDF

Mythmere Games
Knockspell #1-3 PDF

Palladium Books
The Rifter #3 PDF
The Rifter #4 PDF
The Rifter #5 PDF
The Rifter #6 PDF
The Rifter #7 PDF
The Rifter #14 PDF
The Rifter #16 PDF
The Rifter #25 PDF
The Rifter #31 PDF
The Rifter #34 PDF
The Rifter #41 PDF
The Rifter #43 PDF
The Rifter #50 - Special Anniversary Issue PDF
The Rifter #61 PDF
The Rifter #77 PDF

Skirmisher Publishing
d∞ (“d-Infinity”) Volume #0: The Shape of Things to Come PDF
d∞ (“d-Infinity”) Volume #1: The Adventure Begins PDF
d-Infinity Volume #4: Dark Future PDF
d-Infinity Volume #6: The Mythos PDF

White Wolf Magazine 21 PDF
White Wolf Magazine 22 PDF



Non TTRPS



Spoiler



LARP



Spoiler



Flying Monkeys
The Bell PDF

Shiny Thing Games
The Lonely House PDF

Cthulhu Live



Spoiler



Skirmisher Publishing
Arcanum Imperii: A Script for Cthulhu Live 3rd Edition PDF
Cthulhu Live 3rd Edition (LARP) PDF
Cthulhu Live’s Mysteries of the Mythos: Murder at Miskatonic PDF
One Starry Night PDF
The Island: A Script for Cthulhu Live 3rd Edition PDF
The Return of Cyris Crane PDF
WitchFinder PDF



Mind's Eye Theatre


Spoiler



Storyteller's Vault
Laws of the Abyss PDF
Mind's Eye Theatre Vampire: The Masquerade Volume II: Issue 1 PDF

White Wolf
Laws of the Hunt
Laws of the Hunt PDF
Laws of the Hunt Player's Guide
Laws of the Wild (Revised Edition) PDF
The Shining Host PDF
Vampire the Masquerade PDF






Wargames



Spoiler



1676



Spoiler



Jade Tower Studio
1676 PDF
A Formidable Enemy PDF
Battles Before Time PDF
Battles Before Time: Knucklebones (Dice) Edition PDF
Bloody Close Quarters PDF
Mad Dogs & Englishmen: 1676 Supplement PDF



Achtung! Cthulhu Skirmish



Spoiler



Modiphius
Achtung! Cthulhu Skirmish Rule Book PDF



Battletech



Spoiler



Catalyst Game Labs
BattleTech: Campaign Operations PDF
BattleTech: Strategic Operations PDF
BattleTech: Tactical Operations: Advanced Rules PDF
BattleTech: Tactical Operations: Advanced Units & EquipmentBattleTech: TechManual PDF
BattleTech: Total Warfare PDF
MechWarrior: Destiny PDF



Blitzkrieg Commander



Spoiler



Pendraken Miniatures
Blitzkrieg Commander IV PDF



Darkmook Paper Miniatures Survival Horror rules



Spoiler



DARKMOOK Paper Miniatures
The Vampyre of Mons PDF



Forbidden Psalm



Spoiler



OptimisticNIL
A Dead Festival Forbidden Psalm - miniatures game, inspired by and compatible with MÖRK BORG PDF
Forbidden Psalm - miniatures game, inspired by and compatible with MÖRK BORG PDF



Frostgrave



Spoiler



Osprey Publishing
Frostgrave: Second Edition PDF



GROMM: Fantasy Skirmish



Spoiler



Avalon Game Company
GROMM: Fantasy Skirmish PDF



Judge Dredd Miniatures Game



Spoiler



Mongoose Publishing
Judge Dredd Miniatures Game PDF
[.spoiler]

Kaiju Kaos



Spoiler



Bailey Records
Kaiju Kaos - The Miniatures Game, Basic Rules PDF



Malifaux



Spoiler



Wyrd Miniatures
2e
Core Rulebook PDF
Crossroads Expansion PDF
Ripples of Fate PDF
Shifting Loyalties PDF

1.5
Core Rulebook PDF
Rising Powers Expansion PDF
Storm of Shadows Expansion PDF
Twisting Fates Expansion PDF



Osprey Wargames



Spoiler



Osprey Publishing
A Fistful of Kung Fu – Hong Kong Movie Wargame Rules PDF
A World Aflame – Interwar Wargame Rules 1918–39 PDF
Heroes, Villains and Fiends PDF
In Her Majesty's Name PDF
Lion Rampant PDF
Of Gods and Mortals - Mythological Wargame Rules PDF
On the Seven Seas: Wargames Rules for the Age of Piracy and Adventure c.1500–1730 PDF
Ronin – Skirmish Wargames in the Age of the Samurai PDF
Sleeping Dragon, Rising Sun PDF



Ragnarok: Age of Wolves



Spoiler



Skirmisher Publishing
Dvergar Warriors (A Faction for ‘Ragnarok: Age of Wolves’) PDF
Ragnarok: Age of Wolves PDF
The Hunting Party (A Scenario for ‘Ragnarok: Age of Wolves’) PDF
Viking Warriors (A Faction for ‘Ragnarok: Age of Wolves’) PDF



Skirmisher Publishing



Spoiler



Skirmisher Publishing Ltd.
CQB: Futuristic Skirmish Miniatures Rules PDF
Chevauchee: Rules for Battles with Medieval Miniatures PDF
H.G. Wells' Little Orc Wars PDF
H.G. Wells' Little Wars PDF
H.G. Wells’ Floor Games PDF
Quactica: Battles for the Soul of Middle Aesopia PDF
Skirmish! PDF
Stevenson At Play PDF
USSMC FM 7-22: Space Boarding Operations PDF



Ultracombat Normandy



Spoiler



Radio Dishdash Publishing
Ultracombat Normandy PDF



Warhammer 40K



Spoiler



Games Workshop
Warhammer 40K Rules Book



Warhammer Fantasy Battles



Spoiler



Games Workshop
Beasts of Chaos
Dark Elves
High Elves
Hordes of Chaos
Ogre Kingdoms
Orcs and Goblins
Skaven
The Empire
Tomb Kings
Vampire Counts
Warhammer Fantasy Battles 6th Edition



Warmachine



Spoiler



Privateer Press
Escalation
Hordes: Primal
Warmachine



The Woods



Spoiler



Oakbound Studio
Factious Waste Wasteland Warfare Miniatures Game Rulebook PDF
The Woods: Barrow Ring Burning (Campaign book) PDF
The Woods: Second Edition Dark Age Folklore Fantasy Core Rulebook (rules for Skirmish, RPG and Mass-combat) PDF












Statless



Spoiler



5 Minute Workday Publishing
Jester David’s How-To Guide to Fantasy Worldbuilding PDF

5Realms Publishing
(The New) Home Sweet Gnome: Inn & Tavern PDF
Greythorn Keep PDF
Home Sweet Gnome, Bar & Tavern PDF
Lament for the Hangman PDF
The Hamlet of Ralgorvik PDF
The Harcort Tower Library PDF
The Kingdom of Severfal PDF
The Ogre's Toe: Pub & Barber PDF
The Syrak Catacombs: Level, The First PDF
The Syrak Catacombs: Level, The Second PDF

Aaron A. Reed
Downcrawl PDF

Absolute Tabletop
Be A Better Battle Master PDF
Be A Better Faction Master PDF
Be A Better Weapon Master 2 PDF
Be A Better Weapon Master 2 PDF

Aegis & Gorgon
Historiae Mundi: A History of the Known World PDF

AISP
A Player's Guide to Strinrath PDF

AlphaGene
Marva's Marvellous Menagerie PDF

Arc Dream Publishing
In the Court of the Yellow King PDF

Arcanum Syndicate
Sci-fi Random Encounter Tables Chaos 6010 A.D. PDF

Avalon Game Company
Arcana Core Book PDF
Arcana Journal 100 PDF
Arcana, The Northlands Sourcebook PDF

Axebane Games
Axebane's Deck of Many Dungeons PDF

Azukail Games
100 Things to Find at Halloween PDF
Lovecraftian Title Generator PDF
Tomes of Cthulhu PDF

Battlefield Press
City of Clocks PDF

Black Library
Lieber Chaotica Vol. 4 Tzeentch

Black Shark Enterprises
The Cthulhu GM's Nefarious Tentacle PDF

Blackstone Entertainemnt Inc.
47 Gods and Heroes for Your Campaign World PDF
47 Villainous Cults, Orders and Guilds to Thwart Your Heroes PDF

Blitzland Games
Basement of Doom - A Modular BattleMap PDF

Blue Sword Games
The Burning Goblins PDF

Board Enterprises
Gods and Demons PDF

Bored Stiffs
Roll Yer Own PDF

Bynine
Bynine Bestiary PDF

Caesar Ink
Through the Mountain PDF

Calamity Hyena
Petrification and Other Inanimations PDF

Calidar Publishing
CA2 How to Train Your Wizard PDF
CAL1 Calidar, In Stranger Skies PDF
CC1 Calidar, Beyond the Skies (Hardcover) PDF
Game Mechanics for the World of Calidar PDF

Chaos Factory Books
Dark Fantasy Places PDF

Chaosium
King of Sartar PDF
S. Petersen's Field Guide to Lovecraftian Horrors PDF
The Glorantha Sourcebook PDF

Charles Ferguson-Avery
As the Gods Demand PDF

Christopher J. Monte
The Grand History of Eberron PDF

Columbia Games
Cities & Towns PDF
Harndex: A HarnWorld Reference and Glossary PDF

Cone of Negative Energy
Do Not Let Us Die In The Dark Night Of This Cold Winter PDF

Conflict Games LLC
Magic Description Cards (Hundreds of System Neutral Ways to Describe Magic) PDF

Dancing Light Press
Building Adventures PDF
Building Characters PDF
Building Worlds PDF

dicegeeks.com
Dungeons for the Master PDF
Dungeons for the Master 2: 111 Dungeon Maps for Fantasy RPGs PDF
Dungeons: 51 Dungeons for Fantasy Tabletop Role-Playing Games PDF
Fantasy Towns PDF
Terrain Guide: How to Use Wetlands, Forests, and Mountains in Fantasy Role-Playing Games PDF
The Book of Random Tables PDF
The Book of Random Tables 2 PDF
The Book of Random Tables 3 PDF
The Book of Random Tables 4 PDF
The Book of Random Tables: Quests PDF
The Book of Random Tables: Quests 2 PDF
The Book of Random Tables: Quests 3 PDF
The Great Book of Random Tables PDF

Dire Rugrat Publishing
Handy Handbag or Pointless Purse? PDF
Tangible Taverns: The Angelic Imp (System Neutral) PDF

Dolorous Exhumation Press
Cinderheim: The Land Under the Demon Sun PDF
Krevborna: A Gothic Blood Opera PDF

Double Proficiency
Wayfarer's Deck: Gothic Horror PDF

Double Tome Studios
Items of Adventure - The Severed Tentacle PDF

Dreamworlds
Forest Folk of the Wild Wood PDF

Encoded Designs
Eureka: 501 Adventure Plots to Inspire Game Masters PDF
Focal Point: The Complete Game Master's Guide to Running Extraordinary Sessions PDF
Masks: 1,000 Memorable NPCs for Any Roleplaying Game PDF
Never Unprepared: The Complete Game Master's Guide to Session Prep PDF
Odyssey: The Complete Game Master's Guide to Campaign Management PDF
Unframed: The Art of Improvisation for Game Masters PDF

Ennead Games
Creature Description Generator Volume 3 - Witches PDF
Lifeform Maker PDF

Epic Level NPC, LLC
D20 Generator: Asian Names PDF
D20 Generator: Character Goals PDF
D20 Generator: Crazy Town Events PDF
D20 Generator: Descriptive Adjectives 1 PDF
D20 Generator: Eastern European PDF
D20 Generator: Fantasy Holidays PDF
D20 Generator: Horror Set Dressings PDF
D20 Generator: Northern African Names

EVERYTHING IS GOING TO BE ALRIGHT GAMES
Wex's Drift: A System-Agnostic City Sourcebook PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
A Magical Medieval Society: On Place Names PDF
A Magical Society: Ecology and Culture PDF
A Magical Society: Silk Road PDF

F+W Media
Dracopedia The Bestiary PDF
Dracopedia: A Guide to Drawing the Dragons of the World PDF
Dreamscapes Myth and Magic: Create Legendary Creatures and Characters in Watercolor PDF
Faster Monkey Games
All the Treasures of the World: GEMS PDF
All the Treasures of the World: JEWELS PDF

Far Horizons Co-op
Far Horizons Co-op Guide to Cults PDF
The Roleplayer's Guide to Heists PDF

Fat Bird Studios
Querent: The Cartomancer's Tome PDF

Fat Goblin Game
D20 Generator: Horror Set Dressings PDF
Knowledge Check: 9 Funerary Rites PDF
The Gamemaster's Worldbuilding Journal PDF

Flying Buffalo
City of the Gods Map Pack PDF
Citybook I: Butcher, Baker, Candlestick Maker PDF
Citybook II: Port O' Call PDF
Citybook III: Deadly Nightshade PDF
Citybook IV: On The Road PDF
Citybook V: Sideshow PDF
Citybook VI: Up Town PDF
Citybook VII: King's River Bridge PDF
Elves of Lejentia Mythos Pack PDF
Grimtooth's Dungeon of DOOM PDF
Grimtooth's Traps PDF
Grimtooth's Traps Ate PDF
Grimtooth's Traps Bazaar PDF
Grimtooth's Traps Fore PDF
Grimtooth's Traps Lite PDF
Grimtooth's Traps Too PDF
MAPS 1: The book of Cities PDF
Maps 2 Places of Legend
Treasure Vault PDF
Wilderness Encounters 100 pg Bonus PDF

Freelancing Roleplayers' Press
The Beast of Broly PDF

Frog God Games
Bard’s Gate Player's Guide PDF
Borderland Provinces Players Gazeteer PDF
Borderland Provinces Players Guide PDF
Cat's Cradle PDF
Cults of Sundered Kingdoms Player's Guide PDF
Decks of Dirty Tricks I PDF
Grand Duchy of Reme PDF
Hazardous Habitats Desertlands PDF
Lost City of Barakus: Player's Guide PDF
Northlands Saga Complete Player's Guide PDF
Tehuatl PDF
The Borderland Provinces Journey Generator PDF
Waypoints PDF
World of the Lost Lands PDF

Gameplaywright
Beating the Story: How to Map, Understand, and Elevate Any Narrative PDF

GMDK
The Demon Collective, Vol. 1 PDF

Goblin Archives
Liminal Horror PDF

Goblins Comic
The Hyper Halfling's Book of Lists, Vol.1 PDF

Goodman Games
DM Campaign Tracker PDF
GM Gems PDF
How to Write Adventure Modules That Don't Suck PDF
PC Pearls PDF
Points of Light PDF
Points of Light 2: The Sunrise Sea PDF
Random Esoteric Creature Generator for Classic Fantasy Role-Playing Games and their Modern Simulacra PDF
The Adventurers Almanac PDF
The Dungeon Alphabet PDF
The Monster Alphabet PDF

Gorgzu Games
The Blasphemous Roster - Guilds of Infinigrad and their Machinations PDF

Green Ronin
Cults of Freeport
Cults of Freeport PDF
Buccaneers of Freeport
Buccaneers of Freeport PDF
Pirate's Guide to Freeport
Pirate's Guide to Freeport PDF

Grinning Skull Studios
100 Bizarre Village Traditions for all fantasy RPGs PDF
Abnormality Archives: #1 The Tengapeng PDF
Abnormality Archives: #2 Hand of the Deep PDF
Abnormality Archives: #3 The Hanged Ones PDF
Abnormality Archives: #4 The Death Lighters PDF
Abnormality Archives: #5 Undertards PDF
Abnormality Archives: #6 Forever Lillies PDF
Abnormality Archives: #7 The Grinning Brotherhood PDF
Abnormality Archives: #8 Nazcruk PDF
Abnormality Archives: #9 Mimic Slime PDF
Abnormality Archives: #10 Neandertoar PDF
Abnormality Archives: #11 Chukkasaurus PDF

Hack & Slash Publishing
DMP1: Mission Generator PDF
DMP2: Gold Spending Guide PDF
DMP3: Devotions to Deities PDF
OSR Rosetta Stone PDF
Tricks, Empty Rooms, and Basic Trap Design PDF

Haunted Meat
Bunker #1 PDF

Headless Hydra Games
The Mor Aldenn Glossary PDF

Hydra Cooperative
Azurth Adventures Digest Issue 1 PDF
Strange Stars PDF
Strange Tails PDF
The Dungeon Dozen PDF
Weird Adventures PDF

Idlewild Games, LLC
Chronicle PDF

Infinium Game Studios
Aquilae: Arvadarre Gazetteer PDF

Inkwell Ideas
Sidequest Decks: Horror Fantasy PDF
Sidequest Decks: Science Fiction PDF

Iron Stars Universe
Terezinho: Talk and Tide PDF

John H. Reiher Jr. Games
The Mystery of the Haunted Barge PDF

John Ross Rossomangno
5 Fantasy Barkeeps, Volume 1 PDF

Just Crunch Games
Consult Appendix Z - No 1: Brace For Impact! PDF

Just Insert Imagination
Snap Sites: Vamonos Pizza PDF

Kabouter Games
Legendary Locations - Lower Falls PDF
Legendary Locations - The Humble Chapel PDF

Kent David Kelly
333 Realms of Entropy PDF
1,000 Rooms of Chaos PDF
1,000 Rooms of Chaos II PDF
Captains of the Scarlet Tabard PDF
Chaotic Descriptor Table PDF
City State Encounters PDF
Dungeon Delver Enhancer (Character Creator) PDF
Game World Generator - Deluxe Edition PDF
Monsters & Treasures Level 1 PDF
Oldskull Adventure Generator PDF
Oldskull D100 NPC Generator PDF
Oldskull Dragons PDF
Oldskull Dungeon Bestiary PDF
Oldskull Dungeon Encounters Book I PDF
Oldskull Half-Ogres PDF
Oldskull Monster Generator PDF
Oldskull Plague Doctors PDF
Oldskull Treasure Trove PDF
Oldskull Tyrrhenia Map Pack PDF
The Book of Dungeon Traps PDF
The Classic Dungeon Design Guide PDF
The Classic Dungeon Design Guide II PDF
The Classic Dungeon Design Guide III PDF
The Oldskull Deck of Strangest Things PDF
The Oldskull Necronomicon PDF
The Order of the Scarlet Tabard PDF
The Pegana Mythos PDF

Kenzer & Co.
Deadly Trappings PDF

Kittiwake Classics
Bloodsucker: The Play PDF

Kobold Press
KOBOLD Guide to Gamemastering PDF

Kort'thalis Publishing
Old School Renaissance Like A naughty word Boss PDF

Kurt Potts
Sigils in the Dark PDF

Laid Back DM
Maps Your Party Will Die For PDF

Larcenous Designs, LLC
Questions Without Answers PDF
The Deck of Tales PDF
The GameMaster's Apprentice: Age of Sail Deck PDF
The GameMaster's Apprentice: Base Deck PDF
The GameMaster's Apprentice: Demon Hunters PDF
The GameMaster's Apprentice: Fantasy Deck PDF
The GameMaster's Apprentice: Horror Deck PDF
The GameMaster's Apprentice: Sci Fi PDF
The GameMaster's Apprentice: Steampunk Deck PDF
The GameMaster's Apprentice: Universal Instruction Cards PDF
The Portal Tarot: The Apprentice PDF

Lazy Litches Loot
Woodfall PDF

Lightspress Media
Building Adventures (Director's Cut) PDF
Building Characters (Director's Cut) PDF
Building Monsters (Director's Cut) PDF
Building Theme (Director's Cut) PDF
Building Worlds (Director's Cut) PDF
Building Worlds 2 (Director's Cut) PDF
Bullet Journaling for Gamemasters PDF
How to Gamemaster (Director's Cut) PDF

LoreSmyth
Savage Dawn - Primal Campaign Setting for Any TTRPG PDF

Lovelymachine Productions
Setting Creation Kit: The Carnival PDF

Lucky Dice Games

100 Notice Board Quests for a Curious Adventurer PDF
The Raunchy Oyster Fantasy Tavern & Inn PDF

Make Believe Games
I AM ZOMBIE: Field Manual PDF

McNabb Games
100 Dragon Names PDF
100 Fairy Names PDF
Creature Ecologies Calemdour Dwarf PDF

Metal Turtle Games
100 Adventure Hooks PDF
100 Side Quest Hooks PDF
200 Cyberpunk Odd Situations PDF
200 Dark Fantasy Odd Situations PDF
200 High Fantasy Odd Situations PDF
200 More High Fantasy Odd Situations PDF
200 Other High Fantasy Odd Situations PDF
50 Environnemental Hazards for Dungeons PDF
50 High Fantasy Random Events PDF
Coat of Arms Generator PDF
OPD1 - The False Turtle God PDF
OPD2 - The Ancient Desert Tomb PDF
OPD3 - The Flesh Eaters Grotto PDF
OPD4 - The Necromancer's Lair PDF
OPD5 - The Haunted Castle PDF
OPD6 - The Abandoned Sewers PDF
OPD7 - The Lone Lighthouse PDF
Poison Generator PDF

Metal Weave Games
Atlas Animalia PDF
Baby Bestiary Handbook Vol 2 PDF
Embers of the Forgotten Kingdom PDF
Non-Player Compendium PDF

Mind Weave RPG
Whispers of the Dead PDF

MiniMishap Games
Gether Guide To Languages PDF

Mongoose
Mega-City One Archives: Lawbreakers PDF
Mega-City One Archives: Lawbringers PDF
Mega-City One Archives: The Justice Department PDF

MWS Media
Worldbuilding For Writers, Gamers and Other Creators Volume One: Star, Planet, Moon PDF

Monte Cook Games
Consent in Gaming PDF
Ptolus GM Screen PDF
Ptolus NPC Deck PDF
Your Best Game Ever PDF

Neoplastic Press
Mystery Monsters PDF

New Realms Publishing
DG0F1B The Dungeon of the Hammer: Treasure Pack II PDF

OR15 Publishing
The Rhoimor Pirates (OPD) PDF

Peach Pants Press
The Ruined Empire PDF

Pendelhaven
Celtic Cyclopedia PDF
The Illuminated Edda PDF

PenguinComics
Generic Adventures: Freak Show PDF

Peril Planet
Fantasy Character Hotseat #1 PDF

Phillip Reed Games
A Dozen Strange Encounters PDF

Pink Dice Bag Publication
Catacomb Generator PDF
Fantasy Inn and Cuisine Generator PDF
NPC Collection: Fantasy European Castle PDF

Plate Mail Games
The Living Cavern PDF

Point of Insanity Games
Afterpeak PDF
Elemental Cross PDF

Post Mortem Studios
100 Conspiracies PDF
100 Horror Adventure Seeds PDF

Post World Games
King for a Day, Revised Edition PDF
Thorn: City of Kings PDF

Raging Swan Press
Gloamhold Campaign Guide PDF

Red Box Vancouver
Red Box Vancouver PDF

RPG Marshall
Devil Map Pack PDF

Sam Chupp Media
The Book of the Kiss PDF

Savage Mind Comic Studios
Scarlet's Field Guide to Cryptids PDF

Seeds of Wars
Seeds of Wars: Strategy Roleplay PDF

Severed Books
Beneath, the Complete Campaign - Revised Edition PDF
Party Backstory Generator PDF
Sealed Inside - 60 Maps Based on the Lesser Keys of Solomon PDF

Sharkbomb
Ex Novo PDF
Ex Umbra PDF

Shattered Pike Studio
One Page Dungeon Compendium 2013 Edition PDF
One Page Dungeon Compendium 2014 Edition PDF
One Page Dungeon Compendium 2015 Edition PDF

Skirmisher Publishing
100 Oddities for a Creepy Old House PDF
100 Oddities for a Found Car PDF
100 Oddities for a Hung Stocking PDF
100 Oddities for a Sewer PDF
100 Oddities for a Treasure Hoard PDF
100 Oddities for a Viking Encounter PDF
100 Oddities for a Wizard's Library PDF
100 Oddities for an Enchanted Forest PDF
A Brief History of Gnolls: Anthropophagy & Emeralds from Wales to Wisconsin & Beyond PDF
Amazonia PDF
City Builder Volume 1: Communities PDF
City Builder Volume 2: Armories, Blacksmithies, & Other Craftsman Places PDF
City Builder Volume 3: Carnivals, Theaters, & Other Entertainment Places PDF
City Builder Volume 4: Guildhouses, Hospitals, & Other Professional Places PDF
City Builder Volume 5: Tradesman Places PDF
City Builder Volume 6: Mercantile Places PDF
City Builder Volume 8: Alchemy Workshops, Libraries & Other Scholarly Places PDF
City Builder Volume 10: Governmental Places PDF
Encounters (Swords of Kos Fantasy Campaign Setting) PDF
Kos City PDF
Kos Island PDF
Land Beyond Kos PDF
Lives of Kos PDF
Preview of 'City Builder' PDF
Swords of Kos Fantasy Campaign Setting PDF
The Byzantine Bank PDF
The Christmas Inn PDF
The Mythos Society Guide to New England PDF
World of Kos (Swords of Kos Fantasy Campaign Setting) PDF

Skullbox Games
Here Be Monsters Vol. 1 PDF

SlyFlourish
Return of the Lazy Dungeon Master PDF
Sly Flourish's Fantastic Locations PDF

Space-Time Will Tell
The Plotonomicon PDF

Sqeezi Games
World of Greywyn Second Edition Core Setting PDF

Starshine
I'm Sorry I'm Late! PDF

Starwarp Concepts
Terra Incognito: A Guide to Building the Worlds of Your Imagination PDF

Steve Jackson Games
Robin's Laws of Good Game Mastering PDF

Sword's Edge Publishing
Arcane Kingdoms PDF

Swordfish Islands
A Field Guide to Hot Springs Island PDF
The Dark of Hot Springs Island PDF

Taurus Twelve
Freya, Odin, Thor, & the Valkyries: Names & Meanings PDF

The Brinoceros
Cthulhu Dreadfuls Presents #0 - The Wystdovja Vale Gazetteer PDF

The Halls of Gaming
Intriguing NPCs #1 PDF

The Merciless Merchants
The Zontani Sea Region (Gazette) PDF

Thunderegg Productions
Arc Threads PDF

Toorte
[ENG] Monsters of the MONTH 01 - The starving wings, & other horror stories PDF

Total Party Kill Games
1KWA1: The Dark Hunters PDF
1KWA-2: The Coin Purse's Strings PDF

Tri Tac Games LLC
Hardwired Hinterland 2nd Edition PDF

Tricky Troll Games
Astonishing Worlds! PDF

Trilemma Adventures
Trilemma Adventures Compendium Volume I PDF

Triple Ace Games
Hellfrost Gazetteer PDF

Troll Lord Games
Guilds and Orders PDF

True Mask Games
Dark Cities - 100+ scenarios for urban adventures! PDF
Edge of the Wilds - 100+ scenarios for rural adventures! PDF
Invisible Hands - The Book of Factions PDF
Ocean's Call - 100+ scenarios for water adventures! PDF
Realm of Leaves - 100+ scenarios for forest adventures! PDF

TSR
Lost Leaves from the Inn of the Last Home
The History of Dragonlance

Uncle Matt's RPG Studio
World of Jordoba: Players Guide PDF

Unstoppable Comics
The Official Character Guide of Unstoppable Comics Vol1 PDF
Unstoppable Comics Character Guide #1 PDF

Vagrant Workshop
Equinox Setting Guide (English) PDF
Vampire City (English) PDF

Valiant Comics
Valiant Universe Handbook: 2015 Edition 1 PDF

White Wolf
Revelations of the Dark Mother
Revelations of the Dark Mother PDF
Rites of the Dragon PDF
The Book of Nod
The Book of Nod PDF
The Fragile Path: Testaments of the First Cabal PDF
The Testament of Longinus PDF
White Wolf Adventures PDF

Wizards of the Coast
An Adventurer's Guide to Eberron PDF
Ed Greenwood Presents Elminster's Forgotten Realms PDF
Grand History of the Realms
Grand History of the Realms PDF
Menzoberranzan Drow Campaign Supplement PDF
The Eastern Countries Trail Map PDF
The World of Krynn Trail Map PDF
Wizards Presents Races and Classes PDF
Wizards Presents Worlds and Monsters PDF

Wolfhill Entertainment
Barden Hollow PDF
Ghosts of Mhifteran PDF
Queenspont PDF
Sprucemere Fishing Hamlet PDF
The Dawn-razor PDF

Wolph42
Locked - RPG Escape Room PDF

Word Mill
The Creature Crafter PDF

Wydraz
Subterra the Underground City PDF
The Dagger's Lair PDF
The Mizendar Galaxy PDF


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2007)

> My book shelves are 3 feet long per section, and I have 12 sections filled up, plus three more boxes filled up and heavy enough that it requires two people to carry them safely. That is ALL of my RPG stuff, though. Not just 3E.




I've got you edged-out.

After 30 years in the hobby, my gaming posessions fill 16 3ft bookshelf sections + 2 3'6"ft tall Elfa carts + a 3'6"x2'x18" stack of Sterilite drawers (Dwarven Forge stuff) + a 5'x16"x12" stack of Sterilite drawers (various plastic minis) + a 3'x9"x9" stack of Sterlite drawers (Rocketmen CMG) + 1 each DDM Red, Blue, Black & White dragons + 2 4'x2'x2' trunks (M:tG Alpha-6thEd) + 18 cardboard double card boxes of various other CCGs + 34 Chessex Minis boxes + 2 3' portfolio tubes + 1 6' portfolio tube + 1 6'x5'x18" Intermetro commercia shelf system (5 levels) filled with my boxes of Dragon and Dungeon magazines and unopened boxes of minis.

And that is _after_ I purged a lot of stuff at Half-Price Books...

So, if you have less than that, you're probably OK!


----------



## Voadam (Dec 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The books that you have on on shelves at home.



Do pdf bookshelves count? If not then take Fiend Folio off my list, I only have that in pdf format.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 10, 2007)

I have 44 3.xE WotC books.

I have the Rules Compendium and Exemplars of Evil on my wish list for 3.5E books.  There are about 10 other WotC 3.5E books (half of them adventures) that I'll get if the price is right.

On top of that I have about 55 3rd Party books for 3.xE, all the Dungeon issues from about #90 to #150 (except for #119) as well as at least 55 3.x books in PDF format (all obtained legitimately).

I'm at the stage now where I'll probably have to eBay at least half a dozen of my hardcover books before I buy any more.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Claudius Gaius (Dec 10, 2007)

*What a question...*

Hm. A couple of minutes with a tape measure tells me 78 linear feet of shelf space, four filing cabinet drawers, and an assortment of piles and boxes, plus all the .pdf purchases on disk. Of course that is thirty years worth and every game system I own: the 3.0-3.5 stuff is probably only 7-8 feet. 
Perhaps fortunately, most of the 3.0-3.5 stuff turned out to be fairly useless. These days I mostly take along the _Players Handbook_, a Monster Book (as needed for whatever I've got in mind), _Eclipse: The Codex Persona_, _The Practical Enchanter_, Character Sheets, and a Map. Once in a while a psionics book or sourcebook with advanced technology equipment lists, but that isn't usually necessary: most of the players use Dweomer or Witchcraft from _Eclipse _ if they want a Psychic and you rarely need equipment lists after you set up the characters.  
Of course, that's not quite twice the space the cookbooks take up and its well behind the mystery novels and science-fiction/fantasy categories: nobody here can bear to throw away a book.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Do pdf bookshelves count?



nope.


----------



## Robert Ranting (Dec 11, 2007)

The following list is just of the physical books I possess.

*WotC*
3.0 PHB
3.0 DMG
3.5 Monster Manual I
Monster Manual II
PHB II
Complete Adventurer (currently missing/misplaced   )
Sandstorm
Stormwrack
Monster Manual V

*Malhavoc Press*
Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed
AU DM screen and player's guide
AU: Legacy of the Dragons 
AU: Mystic Secrets, the Lore of Word and Rune
The Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved
AE: Transcendence
Ptolus: The City by the Spire

*Other Sword and Sorcery/Arthaus*
Creature Collection I Revised
Vigil Watch: Secrets of the Assaathi
Scarred Lands DM Screen and adventure booklet
WarCraft: The Roleplaying Game
WC: Manual of Monsters
WC: Magic and Mayhem
World of WarCraft: The Roleplaying Game

*Fantasy Flight*
Sorcery and Steam

*Paizo*
2 Issues of Dragon (numbers escape me, but the Ninja/Pirates/Dinosaurs issue, and the China Mieville's Bas-Lag setting issue)
Pathfinder #1-3
Gamesmastery Module W1: Conquest of Bloodsworn Vale

*Necromancer Games*
Tome of Horrors I (3.0, but I picked up the free 3.5 version during Free RPG week)

Robert "This Will Probably Double Once 3.5 Books Hit the Bargain Bins" Ranting


----------



## Pants (Dec 11, 2007)

WotC:
PHB3.5
DMG3.5
MM3.5
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Player's Handbook II
Dungeon Master's Guide II
Epic Level Handbook
Monster Manual II
Monster Manual III
Monster Manual IV
Monster Manual V
Fiend Folio
Complete Warrior
Complete Adventurer
Complete Arcane
Complete Mage
Complete Psionic
Tome of Battle
Tome of Magic
Tome & Blood
Savage Species
Masters of the Wild
Weapons of Legacy
Draconomicon
Libris Mortis
Lords of Madness
Fiendish Codex I
Fiendish Codex II
Drow of the Underdark
Frostburn
Sandstorm
Stormwrack
Cityscape
Dungeonscape
Magic Item Compendium
Unearthed Arcana

FR:
FRCS
Player's Guide to Faerun
Races of Faerun

Eberron:
ECS
Sharn: City of Towers
Five Nations
Explorer's Guide to Eberron
Xendrik
Magic of Eberron

Misc WotC d20:
Call of Cthulhu d20

Green Ronin:
Advanced Bestiary
Book of Fiends

Privateer Press:
Iron Kingdom's Character Guide
Iron Kingdom's World Guide
Five Finger's: Port of Deceit
Monsternomicon
Monsternomicon II

Necromancer:
Tome of Horrors
Tome of Horrors II
Tome of Horrors III

Sword & Sorcery:
Creature Collection II
World of Warcraft: The Roleplaying Game
World of Warcraft: Manual of Monsters

Fantasy Flight Games:
Dungeoncraft
Monster's Handbook
Portal's and Planes

Paizo:
Dragon Compendium

Malhavoc:
Arcana Evolved


----------



## Voadam (Dec 11, 2007)

Updated a little.


----------



## Treebore (Dec 11, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I've got you edged-out.
> 
> After 30 years in the hobby, my gaming posessions fill 16 3ft bookshelf sections + 2 3'6"ft tall Elfa carts + a 3'6"x2'x18" stack of Sterilite drawers (Dwarven Forge stuff) + a 5'x16"x12" stack of Sterilite drawers (various plastic minis) + a 3'x9"x9" stack of Sterlite drawers (Rocketmen CMG) + 1 each DDM Red, Blue, Black & White dragons + 2 4'x2'x2' trunks (M:tG Alpha-6thEd) + 18 cardboard double card boxes of various other CCGs + 34 Chessex Minis boxes + 2 3' portfolio tubes + 1 6' portfolio tube + 1 6'x5'x18" Intermetro commercia shelf system (5 levels) filled with my boxes of Dragon and Dungeon magazines and unopened boxes of minis.
> 
> ...





Feeling better and better!

Strange how it feels better knowing there are worse addicts out there than yourself.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 11, 2007)

Treebore said:
			
		

> Feeling better and better!
> 
> Strange how it feels better knowing there are worse addicts out there than yourself.



Switch over to buying in pdf format. It doesn't feel as bad when you look over a hundred file names compared to a hundred books on another shelf. And it is easier to store and move.


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 11, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Switch over to buying in pdf format. It doesn't feel as bad when you look over a hundred file names compared to a hundred books on another shelf. And it is easier to store and move.




I buy WAY more PDFs now than actual books. Actually, I'm having trouble thinking of a single RPG title I bought in dead tree format this year. 

These New York City apartments sure are small. Not anything like the ones they showed us on _Friends_!


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 11, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Do pdf bookshelves count?






			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> nope.




[mary mary quite contrary]Yup. [/mary mary quite contrary]


----------



## Treebore (Dec 12, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Switch over to buying in pdf format. It doesn't feel as bad when you look over a hundred file names compared to a hundred books on another shelf. And it is easier to store and move.





True, but when I backed them up to disk and saw that I had over 4.6 Gig of gaming material it hit me then too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 12, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> [mary mary quite contrary]Yup. [/mary mary quite contrary]


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




If you fall on stick in the mud, you die (no save).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 12, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> If you fall on stick in the mud, you die (no save).



Reflex save to avoid it though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2007)

*roll**roll**roll**roll**roll*

Jesus saves- everyone else takes full damage!


----------

